# Who's in your passenger seat?



## TangerineKandy

I frequent the LV forum and really like seeing bags sitting shotgun. Hopefully they don't mind us borrowing the idea? 

Here's my rogue 25 in denim !


----------



## faintlymacabre

Haha, I love that thread. Thanks for starting one here.


----------



## TangerineKandy

faintlymacabre said:


> Haha, I love that thread. Thanks for starting one here.


I'm glad you like it too! I can't wait to see the posts in this thread!


----------



## Hobbsy




----------



## TangerineKandy

Hobbsy said:


> View attachment 3616659


Beautiful!!


----------



## Hobbsy

TangerineKandy said:


> Beautiful!!


Thank you!


----------



## SEWDimples

I love that thread as well.

Snoopy and I have been hanging out for a few days now.


----------



## JVSXOXO

Another Rogue here


----------



## Laurie Lou

Patchwork Dinky 24 rode shotgun this morning along with my Samsonite Mini Attaché


----------



## hollymable

Laurie Lou said:


> View attachment 3618536
> 
> 
> Patchwork Dinky 24 rode shotgun this morning along with my Samsonite Mini Attaché


Gorgeous!


----------



## BeachBagGal

Laurie Lou said:


> View attachment 3618536
> 
> 
> Patchwork Dinky 24 rode shotgun this morning along with my Samsonite Mini Attaché



SO fun!!! [emoji173]


----------



## Laurie Lou

hollymable said:


> Gorgeous!





BeachBagGal said:


> SO fun!!! [emoji173]



Thanks guys!


----------



## SEWDimples

Ms. Olive and Python Outlaw!


----------



## TangerineKandy

SEWDimples said:


> Ms. Olive and Python Outlaw!
> 
> View attachment 3622558


Love the colour!!


----------



## SEWDimples

TangerineKandy said:


> Love the colour!!


Thank you! I love how different this bag is from all my others. The colors and textures.


----------



## Leena.212

here is my speedy 30 B


----------



## LL777

Leena.212 said:


> here is my speedy 30 B
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3623533


Love this bag!!!


----------



## faintlymacabre

My small trifold wallet in Kelly Green hanging out with some non-Coach today.


----------



## BeachBagGal

faintlymacabre said:


> My small trifold wallet in Kelly Green hanging out with some non-Coach today.
> 
> View attachment 3623561



Wow I love that pop of green!


----------



## elisabettaverde

Luscious pebbled leather satchel in orchid, circa 2013, purchased in St. Thomas before I was even paying attention to names of bags.   I recently 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 got this lizard embossed wallet for 50% off at the outlet.


----------



## SEWDimples

elisabettaverde said:


> Luscious pebbled leather satchel in orchid, circa 2013, purchased in St. Thomas before I was even paying attention to names of bags.   I recently
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3624410
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> got this lizard embossed wallet for 50% off at the outlet.


Love the color and pebbled leather.


----------



## elisabettaverde

Thank you .  This bag is such a great example of Coach's craftsmanship.


----------



## Purseluvnmama

elisabettaverde said:


> Luscious pebbled leather satchel in orchid, circa 2013, purchased in St. Thomas before I was even paying attention to names of bags.   I recently
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3624410
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> got this lizard embossed wallet for 50% off at the outlet.


I love the colors!

Sent from my 0PM92 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Lucylu29

My red Rogue and Rexy (looks kind of orangey in the picture though). 

I bought her last May and just haven't carried her that much for some reason until now.


----------



## MDT

Lucylu29 said:


> View attachment 3625313
> 
> My red Rogue and Rexy (looks kind of orangey in the picture though).
> 
> I bought her last May and just haven't carried her that much for some reason until now.



Love this! I want a red Rogue in my life so bad!


----------



## Sarah03

Lucylu29 said:


> View attachment 3625313
> 
> My red Rogue and Rexy (looks kind of orangey in the picture though).
> 
> I bought her last May and just haven't carried her that much for some reason until now.



Love love love the red [emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## Sarah03

Whiplash Rivets Rogue


----------



## chocolateturtle

Lucylu29 said:


> View attachment 3625313
> 
> My red Rogue and Rexy (looks kind of orangey in the picture though).
> 
> I bought her last May and just haven't carried her that much for some reason until now.


That red is soooo hot!!


----------



## highrider9o9

elisabettaverde said:


> Luscious pebbled leather satchel in orchid, circa 2013, purchased in St. Thomas before I was even paying attention to names of bags.   I recently
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3624410
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> got this lizard embossed wallet for 50% off at the outlet.



In case you were wondering I'm 99% sure it is a legacy Haley


----------



## Hobbsy

Sarah03 said:


> View attachment 3625431
> 
> Whiplash Rivets Rogue


Gorgeous! [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## elisabettaverde

Thanks highrider!


----------



## Leena.212

TangerineKandy said:


> I frequent the LV forum and really like seeing bags sitting shotgun. Hopefully they don't mind us borrowing the idea?
> 
> Here's my rogue 25 in denim !
> 
> View attachment 3616461


love this thread. sorry i did nt realize this was coach specific


----------



## COACH ADDICT

SEWDimples said:


> Ms. Olive and Python Outlaw!
> 
> View attachment 3622558


WOW this is stunning


----------



## Suzanne B.

Leena.212 said:


> love this thread. sorry i did nt realize this was coach specific


This is the Coach forum, but if you post in here I don't think you'd get jumped on for occasionally posting a non Coach bag. There's a LV bag posted in here with a Coach wallet. The title does say 'who's' in your front seat and not 'what Coach' is in your front seat.


----------



## chocolateturtle

Here's my drifter  Got him on sale as well.


----------



## faintlymacabre

chocolateturtle said:


> Here's my drifter  Got him on sale as well.



Beautiful!!  Where did you find it on sale?


----------



## aundria17

Wild tea rose dinky


----------



## Sarah03

Hobbsy said:


> Gorgeous! [emoji7][emoji7]


Thank you!


aundria17 said:


> View attachment 3626235
> 
> Wild tea rose dinky



Love this one!


----------



## SEWDimples

chocolateturtle said:


> Here's my drifter  Got him on sale as well.


Congratulations! Beautiful. I love the Drifter. I want more.


----------



## SEWDimples

COACH ADDICT said:


> WOW this is stunning


Thank you! I'm really loving this bag right now.



aundria17 said:


> View attachment 3626235
> 
> Wild tea rose dinky


Beautiful. I love tea rose bags.


----------



## TangerineKandy

chocolateturtle said:


> Here's my drifter  Got him on sale as well.


Beautiful!!
 Edit: or should I say handsome!! [emoji16]


----------



## chocolateturtle

SEWDimples said:


> Congratulations! Beautiful. I love the Drifter. I want more.


Thank you, I think I may love the top handle drifter more than the rogue just because I can wear it as  crossbody plus it's lighter 


TangerineKandy said:


> Beautiful!!
> Edit: or should I say handsome!! [emoji16]


Thank you!! He's indeed handsome.


----------



## faintlymacabre

Starting to get redundant, but this is like my precioussss... [emoji1]




Slouch progress: Tons at the bottoms of the side panels. Softening and flopping where the tags and charm are hanging due to weight. Not much else yet!

I promise I'll have a new passenger on Friday. [emoji6]


----------



## MDT

faintlymacabre said:


> Starting to get redundant, but this is like my precioussss... [emoji1]
> 
> View attachment 3627097
> 
> 
> Slouch progress: Tons at the bottoms of the side panels. Softening and flopping where the tags and charm are hanging due to weight. Not much else yet!
> 
> I promise I'll have a new passenger on Friday. [emoji6]



Looking gorgeous! When I got my black Rogue, I carried her for months straight! Nothing wrong with that!


----------



## Suzanne B.

faintlymacabre said:


> Starting to get redundant, but this is like my precioussss... [emoji1]
> 
> View attachment 3627097
> 
> 
> Slouch progress: Tons at the bottoms of the side panels. Softening and flopping where the tags and charm are hanging due to weight. Not much else yet!
> 
> I promise I'll have a new passenger on Friday. [emoji6]


It's funny, that's one of the reasons I returned the one I purchased from Saks. By the time I got it, the handles already had it drooping in the front and that drooping of the pocket bothered me. It was also missing an important stitch too, so that along with the droop made me sent it back.


----------



## wintotty

My new love


----------



## chocolateturtle

Suzanne B. said:


> It's funny, that's one of the reasons I returned the one I purchased from Saks. By the time I got it, the handles already had it drooping in the front and that drooping of the pocket bothered me. It was also missing an important stitch too, so that along with the droop made me sent it back.



I ordered the 1st gen from sak and had the same problem but it looked and smelled brand new...maybe some bags are just like that in beginning? I'm assuming all the rogues will begin to slouch after some periods of use.


----------



## Suzanne B.

chocolateturtle said:


> I ordered the 1st gen from sak and had the same problem but it looked and smelled brand new...maybe some bags are just like that in beginning? I'm assuming all the rogues will begin to slouch after some periods of use.


You're probably right, they will all probably slouch over a period of time. I'm not much into slouchy so I'm hoping my smaller 25 won't be as prone to it.


----------



## TangerineKandy

faintlymacabre said:


> Starting to get redundant, but this is like my precioussss... [emoji1]
> 
> View attachment 3627097
> 
> 
> Slouch progress: Tons at the bottoms of the side panels. Softening and flopping where the tags and charm are hanging due to weight. Not much else yet!
> 
> I promise I'll have a new passenger on Friday. [emoji6]


I absolutely love it!! So gorgeous!!!


----------



## Icecaramellatte

elisabettaverde said:


> Luscious pebbled leather satchel in orchid, circa 2013, purchased in St. Thomas before I was even paying attention to names of bags.   I recently
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3624410
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> got this lizard embossed wallet for 50% off at the outlet.



I have this bag and have never used it.  I've been meaning to pull it out.  Thanks for posting. Looks perfect for spring.  



aundria17 said:


> View attachment 3626235
> 
> Wild tea rose dinky



I'm usually not that crazy about fringe.  But I have to say I am loving this bag!


----------



## Pmrbfay

wintotty said:


> My new love



Lovely bag.  I like that Dino charm - it's adorable!


----------



## HeavenlyAngel84

Riding shotgun today is Harley in Midnight ❤️


----------



## honybr

HeavenlyAngel84 said:


> Riding shotgun today is Harley in Midnight ❤️
> 
> 
> View attachment 3628432



I love your pop of color!


----------



## faintlymacabre

New passengers, as promised. [emoji6] Freshly unwrapped.


----------



## pursecharm1

Black Rogue Friday.


----------



## momofgirls

pursecharm1 said:


> Black Rogue Friday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3629544


What's the style number for the rex charm?


----------



## HeavenlyAngel84

honybr said:


> I love your pop of color!


Thank you!


----------



## faintlymacabre

Drifter Top Handle dressed up with the Garden Rose Bandana


----------



## Chihua5

momofgirls said:


> What's the style number for the rex charm?


That Rexy charm as far as I know was not for sale at retail. It was a gift item that the Coach stores handed out to their customers. I'm not sure what the criteria was to who they gave them to.  I was lucky enough to have received one.  I do see some pop up on eBay. Please note that there were some Rexy gift tags that people received when they had their purchases gift wrapped and those tags look almost the same as the Rexy charm, the gift tags are made of paper while the charm is made of leather with a leather rope and two bells.

Hope this helps!


----------



## momofgirls

Chihua5 said:


> That Rexy charm as far as I know was not for sale at retail. It was a gift item that the Coach stores handed out to their customers. I'm not sure what the criteria was to who they gave them to.  I was lucky enough to have received one.  I do see some pop up on eBay. Please note that there were some Rexy gift tags that people received when they had their purchases gift wrapped and those tags look almost the same as the Rexy charm, the gift tags are made of paper while the charm is made of leather with a leather rope and two bells.
> 
> Hope this helps!


Thank u : )


----------



## pursecharm1

Chihua5 said:


> That Rexy charm as far as I know was not for sale at retail. It was a gift item that the Coach stores handed out to their customers. I'm not sure what the criteria was to who they gave them to.  I was lucky enough to have received one.  I do see some pop up on eBay. Please note that there were some Rexy gift tags that people received when they had their purchases gift wrapped and those tags look almost the same as the Rexy charm, the gift tags are made of paper while the charm is made of leather with a leather rope and two bells.
> 
> Hope this helps!



It was a gift from my SA for the holidays. I thinks it's supposed to be an ornament.


----------



## TangerineKandy

faintlymacabre said:


> Drifter Top Handle dressed up with the Garden Rose Bandana
> 
> View attachment 3632481


That looks stunning!!! [emoji7]


----------



## Suzanne B.

pursecharm1 said:


> It was a gift from my SA for the holidays. I thinks it's supposed to be an ornament.


I think so too. There was also another version .....http://www.ebay.com/itm/Coach-Dinos...722699?hash=item4b12b9f00b:g:C7cAAOSwImRYYo4B ....not my auction


----------



## soonergirl

Ready for spring!


----------



## pruetjx

soonergirl said:


> Ready for spring!
> 
> View attachment 3639355


This is so pretty! Such a lovely blue.  I love the charm too - the whole thing makes me want to go to the beach!!!  What's the name of your bag?


----------



## BeachBagGal

soonergirl said:


> Ready for spring!
> 
> View attachment 3639355



SO cute!!! [emoji173]. Love the charms on there too! [emoji173]


----------



## SEWDimples

soonergirl said:


> Ready for spring!
> 
> View attachment 3639355


Love color, charm and pebbled leather.


----------



## Lucylu29

soonergirl said:


> Ready for spring!
> 
> View attachment 3639355



Wow! This is absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## K.E.W.

Lucylu29 said:


> View attachment 3625313
> 
> My red Rogue and Rexy (looks kind of orangey in the picture though).
> 
> I bought her last May and just haven't carried her that much for some reason until now.




Wow, it really does look orange!  When I first saw it I thought "wtf, when did an orange Rogue come out??", haha.

Eventually, I must get a Red Rogue!  Glad you like her!




Lucylu29 said:


> View attachment 3625313
> 
> My red Rogue and Rexy (looks kind of orangey in the picture though).
> 
> I bought her last May and just haven't carried her that much for some reason until now.


----------



## K.E.W.

chocolateturtle said:


> Here's my drifter  Got him on sale as well.




LOVE the white tassel on the black leather!!


----------



## soonergirl

pruetjx said:


> This is so pretty! Such a lovely blue.  I love the charm too - the whole thing makes me want to go to the beach!!!  What's the name of your bag?



It's a mini Preston. The color is sea mist. It's a touch greener than the pic shows. I love it!!!


----------



## maiko1

I've been wearing my Garcia with top handle for a week now and getting used to the top handle. It was another good deal but not sure I love it. I like the top handle but I don't like how sometimes the flap opens up even though I had turned the lock.


----------



## MKB0925

Happy Spring! Margot in Chalk and grey birch


----------



## Laurie Lou

My apologies to those who have seen the Felix before! I'm hoping to get a Rogue 25 for a DIY project and am saving up to get a Made to Order one this summer. Lol hopefully I'll be able to offer you guys some more diversity soon!


----------



## UmmIbrahim

My new lipstick red Petal coach bag!  Perfect for a mprning of errands.


----------



## K.E.W.

Laurie Lou said:


> View attachment 3641282
> 
> 
> My apologies to those who have seen the Felix before! I'm hoping to get a Rogue 25 for a DIY project and am saving up to get a Made to Order one this summer. Lol hopefully I'll be able to offer you guys some more diversity soon!




Do you have a specific DIY project in mind?  Sounds exciting!


----------



## Laurie Lou

K.E.W. said:


> Do you have a specific DIY project in mind?  Sounds exciting!



I collect patches and lapel pins. I was hoping to attach the patches maybe on one side and the pins on the other. I've already tested a pin on the back of my Felix....it takes a bit of muscle but I was able to get it through the leather. I'm hoping to find a decent priced one on eBay or something. I was inspired by your project!


----------



## K.E.W.

Laurie Lou said:


> I collect patches and lapel pins. I was hoping to attach the patches maybe on one side and the pins on the other. I've already tested a pin on the back of my Felix....it takes a bit of muscle but I was able to get it through the leather. I'm hoping to find a decent priced one on eBay or something. I was inspired by your project!




Cool!  I'm glad my project inspired you -- I'll be doing more of that kind of thing.  I believe you'll enjoy the creativity -- I look forward to seeing your projects!

PS -- I love the idea of placing patches on one side of the bag and pins on the other!  Now YOU are inspiring ME!


----------



## BeachBagGal

UmmIbrahim said:


> My new lipstick red Petal coach bag!  Perfect for a mprning of errands.



What a cute bag!


----------



## soonergirl

My precious [emoji172][emoji170]


----------



## Glttglam

UmmIbrahim said:


> My new lipstick red Petal coach bag!  Perfect for a mprning of errands.


Super gorgeous bag!


----------



## pursecharm1

The magnificent Market tote!


----------



## keishapie1973

soonergirl said:


> My precious [emoji172][emoji170]
> 
> View attachment 3642222



This is just gorgeous!!!!


----------



## SEWDimples

Grey Birch Drifter Carryall riding shotgun.


----------



## Pmrbfay

Me and my pre-loved Cabas Mezzo riding shot gun while DH chauffeurs us around town.


----------



## pursecharm1

Oxblood Gramercy shines!


----------



## faintlymacabre

Same old for me, but at least Rexy clutch is kind of new. [emoji4]




Love the leather flower charm... I hope they make more of these with fall colours!


----------



## Hobbsy

faintlymacabre said:


> Same old for me, but at least Rexy clutch is kind of new. [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3649928
> 
> 
> Love the leather flower charm... I hope they make more of these with fall colours!
> 
> View attachment 3649930


Never get tired of seeing this bag! And charm!


----------



## SEWDimples

True Red Nomad and Snoopy.


----------



## BeachBagGal

SEWDimples said:


> View attachment 3650562
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> True Red Nomad and Snoopy.



Awww how cute! [emoji173]


----------



## Laurie Lou

My 'new to me' Rogue 25


----------



## SEWDimples

faintlymacabre said:


> Same old for me, but at least Rexy clutch is kind of new. [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3649928
> 
> 
> Love the leather flower charm... I hope they make more of these with fall colours!
> 
> View attachment 3649930





Laurie Lou said:


> View attachment 3650575
> 
> 
> My 'new to me' Rogue 25



These Rogues look great riding shotgun. I need to pull my bag out this week.


----------



## TangerineKandy

faintlymacabre said:


> Same old for me, but at least Rexy clutch is kind of new. [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3649928
> 
> 
> Love the leather flower charm... I hope they make more of these with fall colours!
> 
> View attachment 3649930


You could post this everyday and i'd still love it haha


----------



## BeachBagGal

For a quick errand I'm only taking my Pac-Man wristlet. [emoji3]


----------



## Teagaggle

BeachBagGal said:


> For a quick errand I'm only taking my Pac-Man wristlet. [emoji3]
> View attachment 3655361


Love it! The pacman stuff makes me happy! I wish I'd have gotten more from that collection!


----------



## BeachBagGal

Teagaggle said:


> Love it! The pacman stuff makes me happy! I wish I'd have gotten more from that collection!



Totally agree!!! I use this as my wallet and I LOVE it!!  It's boutique quality. Hands down this more like a LE boutique line (based on this wristlet).


----------



## SEWDimples

My 1st generation black Rogue.


----------



## Teagaggle

SEWDimples said:


> View attachment 3655772
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My 1st generation black Rogue.


That's beautiful! I'm not normally a gold hardware gal but your pink feather charm adds a nice pop & it looks so good!


----------



## Chihua5

My favorite Rogue!


----------



## Sarah03

Chihua5 said:


> View attachment 3656444
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My favorite Rogue!



Love the red!


----------



## tlo

Big red


----------



## faintlymacabre

Looove these red Rogues!


----------



## pursecharm1

Market tote and Kristin Hippie
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 3660215


----------



## diva7633

Sarah03 said:


> View attachment 3625431
> 
> Whiplash Rivets Rogue


My HG rogue!!! Beautiful


----------



## Pmrbfay

Me and my Favorite after seeing our newest grand baby (born this last Tuesday).


----------



## SEWDimples

BeachBagGal said:


> Awww how cute! [emoji173]



Thank you!



Teagaggle said:


> That's beautiful! I'm not normally a gold hardware gal but your pink feather charm adds a nice pop & it looks so good!



It is my favorite Rogue. However, I'm searching for a Dark Denim size 36.


----------



## SEWDimples

Chihua5 said:


> View attachment 3656444
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My favorite Rogue!





tlo said:


> Big red
> 
> View attachment 3656522



These Red Rogues are gorgeous!


----------



## Sarah03

diva7633 said:


> My HG rogue!!! Beautiful



Thank you! I hope you find one someday soon!


----------



## Suzanne B.

Sarah03 said:


> Thank you! I hope you find one someday soon!


There have been at least two on eBay recently......I just looked and there's four on there now. Unfortunately, that might be the only place to be able to get a red one now.


----------



## tlo

SEWDimples said:


> These Red Rogues are gorgeous!



Thank you SEWDimples.  After carrying it I love it even more


----------



## Teagaggle

Suzanne B. said:


> There have been at least two on eBay recently......I just looked and there's four on there now. Unfortunately, that might be the only place to be able to get a red one now.


Bloomies has the regular size red Rogue in stock. My friend just saw mine during a visit over the weekend. We searched & found it there. Full price but in stock!


----------



## Suzanne B.

Teagaggle said:


> Bloomies has the regular size red Rogue in stock. My friend just saw mine during a visit over the weekend. We searched & found it there. Full price but in stock!


Surprising. I thought all the old colors were long gone. Red is an old color isn't it? I don't do red bags so I haven't paid much attention to them.


----------



## SEWDimples

Pebbled leather Ace 28.


----------



## soonergirl

SEWDimples said:


> View attachment 3663458
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pebbled leather Ace 28.



The one that got away [emoji22][emoji22]

Gorgeous!!


----------



## SEWDimples

soonergirl said:


> The one that got away [emoji22][emoji22]
> 
> Gorgeous!!


Thank you! I know. I had to search for it. One of my favorites from the 1941 line.


----------



## Pmrbfay

My D&B patent tote in black today.


----------



## pursecharm1

A little girl today, Swagger 20 in oxblood colorblock.


----------



## jancedtif

Rogue 25 Forest


----------



## soonergirl

Today's companion - Swagger shoulder bag.


----------



## SEWDimples

pursecharm1 said:


> A little girl today, Swagger 20 in oxblood colorblock.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3664737


Cute! Love the pink handles.



jancedtif said:


> Rogue 25 Forest
> View attachment 3665429



Gorgeous color.



soonergirl said:


> Today's companion - Swagger shoulder bag.
> 
> View attachment 3665508


Love the details.


----------



## jancedtif

SEWDimples said:


> Cute! Love the pink handles.
> 
> 
> 
> Gorgeous color.
> 
> 
> Love the details.



Thank you!


----------



## tlo

Making her debuts. Saddle rogue. [emoji173]️


----------



## rkiz

My new-to-me vintage Sheridan Durham... perfect little size for a quick shopping trip!


----------



## RachaelD

faintlymacabre said:


> Starting to get redundant, but this is like my precioussss... [emoji1]
> 
> View attachment 3627097
> 
> 
> Slouch progress: Tons at the bottoms of the side panels. Softening and flopping where the tags and charm are hanging due to weight. Not much else yet!
> 
> I promise I'll have a new passenger on Friday. [emoji6]


What size is this beauty?


----------



## faintlymacabre

RachaelD said:


> What size is this beauty?


36. The big guy. [emoji3]


----------



## annie1

This beauty


----------



## K.E.W.

Pmrbfay said:


> View attachment 3664121
> 
> My D&B patent tote in black today.



I LOVE this!


----------



## K.E.W.

soonergirl said:


> Today's companion - Swagger shoulder bag.
> 
> View attachment 3665508




Elegant!  Does she hold much, I can't tell from pic?


----------



## K.E.W.

rkiz said:


> My new-to-me vintage Sheridan Durham... perfect little size for a quick shopping trip!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3670601




Cute bag!  I like the fabric behind her, too!


----------



## K.E.W.

annie1 said:


> This beauty
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3676310




Cool color!  What bag is this, please?


----------



## pruetjx

K.E.W. said:


> Cool color!  What bag is this, please?



Looks like a Madison patent Sabrina.


----------



## K.E.W.

BeachBagGal said:


> For a quick errand I'm only taking my Pac-Man wristlet. [emoji3]
> View attachment 3655361




It's adorable how the little characters pop, against all the black!


----------



## K.E.W.

pruetjx said:


> Looks like a Madison patent Sabrina.




Thx!  (was before my Coach time).


----------



## annie1

K.E.W. said:


> Cool color!  What bag is this, please?



Madison large Sabrina purple


----------



## scoutmhen

annie1 said:


> This beauty
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3676310



I love oldies but goodies like this one.


----------



## annie1

scoutmhen said:


> I love oldies but goodies like this one.



Thanks. It's new to me a few weeks ago.


----------



## Pmrbfay

Thanks @K.E.W!


----------



## BeachBagGal

K.E.W. said:


> It's adorable how the little characters pop, against all the black!



Thanks! I use it daily!


----------



## AstridRhapsody

Black Willow Nomad


----------



## cassidy

I love my legacy stripes!


----------



## BeachBagGal

Harley77 said:


> View attachment 3677077
> 
> 
> Black Willow Nomad



[emoji173]️ that bag!


----------



## alana171

Today I've got my Blake with me - love my bag[emoji177]


----------



## soonergirl

K.E.W. said:


> Elegant!  Does she hold much, I can't tell from pic?



She holds plenty for me. Small wallet, wristlet, nail kit, coin case with the fob for my car and some other little things, lipstick, lotion, gum. Phone goes in the back pocket no problem. There's more room on top but I don't like having to dig [emoji846]

I love this little bag. I'm traveling and it's the one I chose to come with me. It's perfect for running around and can be dressed up or down. I'm so glad I took the chain strap off - it's much more comfortable now!


----------



## pruetjx

So excited to be driving around with my new-to-me Rogue in denim. She arrived this morning and I moved in immediately!


----------



## BeachBagGal

soonergirl said:


> She holds plenty for me. Small wallet, wristlet, nail kit, coin case with the fob for my car and some other little things, lipstick, lotion, gum. Phone goes in the back pocket no problem. There's more room on top but I don't like having to dig [emoji846]
> 
> I love this little bag. I'm traveling and it's the one I chose to come with me. It's perfect for running around and can be dressed up or down. I'm so glad I took the chain strap off - it's much more comfortable now!
> 
> View attachment 3677974
> 
> 
> View attachment 3677975



Love this bag and looks quite roomy! [emoji3]


----------



## Purseluvnmama

pruetjx said:


> View attachment 3678907
> 
> So excited to be driving around with my new-to-me Rogue in denim. She arrived this morning and I moved in immediately!


Nice! Twins on the charm!

Sent from my 0PM92 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## pruetjx

Purseluvnmama said:


> Nice! Twins on the charm!
> 
> Sent from my 0PM92 using PurseForum mobile app



I've gotten more compliments on this charm than any other I have!!! I always feel like saying, "yes, but look at the BAG!!!!!"


----------



## Pmrbfay

Back from having the bottom panels replaced.  Pre-loved LV Cabas Mezzo.


----------



## Suzanne B.

Pmrbfay said:


> View attachment 3681069
> 
> Back from having the bottom panels replaced.  Pre-loved LV Cabas Mezzo.


Looks like a new bag!


----------



## scoutmhen

My Harley Hobo (MFF) in Saddle riding shot gun today! I do not normally dig MFF bags, but this one might just make me a convert. It is so soft, slouchy and roomy.


----------



## Pmrbfay

Suzanne B. said:


> Looks like a new bag!



Thanks! @Suzanne B.  They did an awesome job and fast too - only 3 weeks and 2 days [emoji4]


----------



## alansgail

Cheating on Coach today with my new Rebecca Minkoff denim Love Spell satchel. I fell hard for this color and the bag is so easy to use....bought it from someone who never used it with the tags still on it!


----------



## kinseygirl

alansgail said:


> Cheating on Coach today with my new Rebecca Minkoff denim Love Spell satchel. I fell hard for this color and the bag is so easy to use....bought it from someone who never used it with the tags still on it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3682314



Wow! This is gorgeous! Please tell me about that coin purse. It is adorable!


----------



## alansgail

kinseygirl said:


> Wow! This is gorgeous! Please tell me about that coin purse. It is adorable!



Thank you, yes I love the little coin purse charm....it goes with practically all of my bags. The sellers name on ebay is Tailortrash and she makes them herself. They don't come up too often so when they do you need to act fast. They're popular!


----------



## kinseygirl

alansgail said:


> Thank you, yes I love the little coin purse charm....it goes with practically all of my bags. The sellers name on ebay is Tailortrash and she makes them herself. They don't come up too often so when they do you need to act fast. They're popular!



Thank you, I'll keep an eye out!


----------



## alansgail

kinseygirl said:


> Thank you, I'll keep an eye out!


Good luck, grab one if you see it! I believe she's in Ireland but mine came really quickly.


----------



## musiclover

cassidy said:


> I love my legacy stripes!
> View attachment 3677312


I can never get enough of looking at Coach legacy stripes!  This is so pretty and fun for spring!


----------



## SEWDimples

Disney clutch to run errands.


----------



## Pmrbfay

alansgail said:


> Cheating on Coach today with my new Rebecca Minkoff denim Love Spell satchel. I fell hard for this color and the bag is so easy to use....bought it from someone who never used it with the tags still on it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3682314



Love that charm! It goes perfectly!


----------



## 4pinklady9

Pmrbfay said:


> View attachment 3681069
> 
> Back from having the bottom panels replaced.  Pre-loved LV Cabas Mezzo.



If you dont mind me asking..how much was the repair cost? I am looking to purchase a Cabas and would like to get it repaired.


----------



## MKB0925

Grey Birch Phoebe
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 3685251


----------



## Purses4wife

My Kelsey decided to ride shotgun with me today.


----------



## SEWDimples

Colorblock Exotic Nomad.


----------



## SEWDimples

Cheating today.


----------



## Johnpauliegal

SEWDimples said:


> View attachment 3688854
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheating today.



Ooooo. I love your cheating bag! Lmao


----------



## SEWDimples

Johnpauliegal said:


> Ooooo. I love your cheating bag! Lmao


Thanks! It is raining so I need something that can get wet.


----------



## MKB0925

Cheating with MK Julia Hobo


----------



## Pmrbfay

Me and my pre-loved Cabas Mezzo.


----------



## Purses4wife

Pmrbfay said:


> View attachment 3690660
> 
> Me and my pre-loved Cabas Mezzo.


Love your bag!


----------



## Pmrbfay

Purses4wife said:


> Love your bag!



Thanks @Purses4wife!  You have a great screen name!


----------



## Laurie Lou

Flintstone vibes with Rexy and Felix Dinky 32


----------



## HandbagDiva354

Small Kelsey Butterfly Satchel and Coach Black Pollyanna sunglasses


----------



## faintlymacabre

Little Mahogany Court


----------



## whateve

Pmrbfay said:


> View attachment 3690660
> 
> Me and my pre-loved Cabas Mezzo.


I love that rock!


----------



## TangerineKandy

faintlymacabre said:


> Little Mahogany Court
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3691623


I love this bag!!![emoji7]


----------



## rkiz

Legacy Small Flap out with me today


----------



## HandbagDiva354

Pmrbfay said:


> View attachment 3690660
> 
> Me and my pre-loved Cabas Mezzo.



I luv that watch! Is it the large?


----------



## Pmrbfay

Thanks! @whateve


----------



## Pmrbfay

HandbagDiva354 said:


> I luv that watch! Is it the large?



Hi HandbagDiva354. Thanks, yes it is. [emoji4]


----------



## HandbagDiva354

Pmrbfay said:


> Hi HandbagDiva354. Thanks, yes it is. [emoji4]



I have the small. I regret not getting the large [emoji177]


----------



## soonergirl

Mickey hitching a ride [emoji846]


----------



## Pmrbfay

HandbagDiva354 said:


> I have the small. I regret not getting the large [emoji177]



I wanted one with the date in the dial, so it was either the medium or large for me. I was so happy when I found it pre-loved [emoji106]


----------



## Lake Effect

Hi all , I have been lurking on this thread for a while and really enjoy your bags lol. I hang out mostly on the vintage thread as I have been indulging myself in bags I could not afford in the 90's. Here is my passenger today. She does have the softest leather. Still needs to be authenticated, Monterey hobo circa 1990. Have a great day.


----------



## whateve

Lake Effect said:


> Hi all , I have been lurking on this thread for a while and really enjoy your bags lol. I hang out mostly on the vintage thread as I have been indulging myself in bags I could not afford in the 90's. Here is my passenger today. She does have the softest leather. Still needs to be authenticated, Monterey hobo circa 1990. Have a great day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3695648


Looks gorgeous! I can almost feel the softness of the leather through my screen.


----------



## Suzanne B.

Lake Effect said:


> Hi all , I have been lurking on this thread for a while and really enjoy your bags lol. I hang out mostly on the vintage thread as I have been indulging myself in bags I could not afford in the 90's. Here is my passenger today. She does have the softest leather. Still needs to be authenticated, Monterey hobo circa 1990. Have a great day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3695648


Well, welcome to other threads too! Great looking bag!


----------



## Purses4wife

Lake Effect said:


> Hi all , I have been lurking on this thread for a while and really enjoy your bags lol. I hang out mostly on the vintage thread as I have been indulging myself in bags I could not afford in the 90's. Here is my passenger today. She does have the softest leather. Still needs to be authenticated, Monterey hobo circa 1990. Have a great day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3695648


Omg I love that bag!


----------



## AstridRhapsody

Tea Rose 25


----------



## Teagaggle

Suede Rogue 25 in Chambray with oil slick rexy!


----------



## Hobbsy

Harley77 said:


> View attachment 3702899
> 
> Tea Rose 25


Love! How much can this 25 hold? [emoji41]


----------



## Hobbsy

Teagaggle said:


> Suede Rogue 25 in Chambray with oil slick rexy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3702921


Oil slick looks gorgeous against that blue!


----------



## AstridRhapsody

Hobbsy said:


> Love! How much can this 25 hold? [emoji41]


Quite a bit!! Full size wallet, wristlet, sunglasses case, keys, cell phone, mints, and a granola bar. I probably won't ever buy another 25 though, but I just had to have it because of how adorable it is. Ranked in order of favorites: rogue 36, rogue satchel, regular rogue, and rogue 25.


----------



## Hobbsy

Harley77 said:


> Quite a bit!! Full size wallet, wristlet, sunglasses case, keys, cell phone, mints, and a granola bar. I probably won't ever buy another 25 though, but I just had to have it because of how adorable it is. Ranked in order of favorites: rogue 36, rogue satchel, regular rogue, and rogue 25.


Hmmmm. I love your 25 tea rose and your black satchel. Saw in some thread that some 1941 items were going on sale tomorrow, my S.A. always let's me in on stuff and she hasn't said one word about this sale. Thanks for the reply on the 25, it's so darn cute!


----------



## AstridRhapsody

Hobbsy said:


> Hmmmm. I love your 25 tea rose and your black satchel. Saw in some thread that some 1941 items were going on sale tomorrow, my S.A. always let's me in on stuff and she hasn't said one word about this sale. Thanks for the reply on the 25, it's so darn cute!



I called my boutique today but my SA was off for the day. The manager that drives me crazy (bad listener, tries to push me to buy stuff that I really don't like) answered so I didn't bother asking him any questions. I'm going to call back tomorrow and if my rogue satchel I just bought is on sale I will request a price adjustment.


----------



## Hobbsy

Harley77 said:


> I called my boutique today but my SA was off for the day. The manager that drives me crazy (bad listener, tries to push me to buy stuff that I really don't like) answered so I didn't bother asking him any questions. I'm going to call back tomorrow and if my rogue satchel I just bought is on sale I will request a price adjustment.


Absolutely! I hope it is so you can get some $$ back!


----------



## AstridRhapsody

Hobbsy said:


> Absolutely! I hope it is so you can get some $$ back!


I just stumbled into the early access sale on the site and my bag is included. Everything is still marked full price for me though. I wonder if it's because I don't have a code.


----------



## Hobbsy

Harley77 said:


> I just stumbled into the early access sale on the site and my bag is included. Everything is still marked full price for me though. I wonder if it's because I don't have a code.


Ohhh....im going to go look.


----------



## Hobbsy

Harley77 said:


> I just stumbled into the early access sale on the site and my bag is included. Everything is still marked full price for me though. I wonder if it's because I don't have a code.


Nope, nothing for me. The only sale I see is for shoes! Well, I guess I won't be buying then! 
That's weird that you can get into early access but not see sale price? Maybe it takes the difference off when you check out?


----------



## AstridRhapsody

Hobbsy said:


> Ohhh....im going to go look.


It's glitchy right now. I found it by typing in items I thought would be brought back for the sale like "rogue 36" then up top of the page it is listed under sale/early access sale/women's. If you click on that it brings you to everything, including old boroughs that say they are pre-order and will ship in June.


----------



## AstridRhapsody

Hobbsy said:


> Nope, nothing for me. The only sale I see is for shoes! Well, I guess I won't be buying then!
> That's weird that you can get into early access but not see sale price? Maybe it takes the difference off when you check out?



Tried signing in and checking out but it's still full price


----------



## Hobbsy

Harley77 said:


> Tried signing in and checking out but it's still full price


Nope, nothing for me. Tried the search thing and nothing. They don't want my money. That's ok, because then I won't be tempted to buy anything right now.


----------



## Greenone

Hobbsy said:


> Nope, nothing for me. Tried the search thing and nothing. They don't want my money. That's ok, because then I won't be tempted to buy anything right now.


I have access and you're really not missing anything.  The sale goes public on the 24th.


----------



## AstridRhapsody

Greenone said:


> I have access and you're really not missing anything.  The sale goes public on the 24th.


I can see sale items but not sale price because I didn't get an early access email. Do you happen to know discount on 1941 tea rose slgs?


----------



## Hobbsy

Greenone said:


> I have access and you're really not missing anything.  The sale goes public on the 24th.


Thanks! I don't feel quite as bad now. [emoji21]


----------



## whateve

Greenone said:


> I have access and you're really not missing anything.  The sale goes public on the 24th.


Are there any Rogue 25s on sale? How good are the discounts?


----------



## AstridRhapsody

Hobbsy said:


> Thanks! I don't feel quite as bad now. [emoji21]


Coach.com/earlyaccess


----------



## AstridRhapsody

whateve said:


> Are there any Rogue 25s on sale? How good are the discounts?


Coach.com/earlyaccess


----------



## whateve

Harley77 said:


> Coach.com/earlyaccess


Thank you!


----------



## Hobbsy

Harley77 said:


> Coach.com/earlyaccess


Thank you!


----------



## ZSP

Lake Effect said:


> Here is my passenger today. She does have the softest leather. Still needs to be authenticated, Monterey hobo circa 1990. Have a great day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3695648



I had this bag in a beige/sand color...regret selling it.


----------



## SEWDimples

1st Generation Chalk Rogue.


----------



## Pmrbfay

Me and my LV Favorite. Heading to the rodeo. Just took the plastic off the plate [emoji51]


----------



## pursegirlie

Harley77 said:


> View attachment 3702899
> 
> Tea Rose 25



Oh gosh that is gorgeous!


----------



## pruetjx

SEWDimples said:


> 1st Generation Chalk Rogue.
> 
> View attachment 3704019


I love this bag.... it looks good with the black leather charm too!  I missed it when it was originally released - I've been looking on eBay for a while but haven't seen one come up.  Beautiful!


----------



## AstridRhapsody

Embellished handle rogue satchel


----------



## xianni

Harley77 said:


> View attachment 3707522
> 
> Embellished handle rogue satchel


----------



## xianni

Fabulous bag, like it! This rogue satchel is so nice.


----------



## wintotty

This rogue with Elvis


----------



## alana171

I thought I'd get my Eddie out for a trip to my parents today


----------



## AstridRhapsody

1st generation oxblood rogue.


----------



## tlo

Harley77 said:


> View attachment 3712801
> 
> 1st generation oxblood rogue.



Gorgeous!


----------



## pruetjx

Harley77 said:


> View attachment 3712801
> 
> 1st generation oxblood rogue.


Looks great!  I like that charm with it.  I somehow always think of those charms as "belonging" to the Willow Nomads line.  Do you have the charm clipped onto the key hood?


----------



## Hobbsy

Cheating with LV Neonoe in pink


----------



## tlo

Hobbsy said:


> Cheating with LV Neonoe in pink
> View attachment 3713678



Congrats Hobbsy it's gorgeous!!!  I have this bag in Noir and it's one of my ultimo favorites.  Enjoy!


----------



## Hobbsy

tlo said:


> Congrats Hobbsy it's gorgeous!!!  I have this bag in Noir and it's one of my ultimo favorites.  Enjoy!


I loved the Noir color too. I love this bag, it's so light and easy to carry.


----------



## tlo

Hobbsy said:


> I loved the Noir color too. I love this bag, it's so light and easy to carry.



Yes it is!!  If I could only have one bag I think this one would be it!!!!!


----------



## loveydovey8

pruetjx said:


> View attachment 3678907
> 
> So excited to be driving around with my new-to-me Rogue in denim. She arrived this morning and I moved in immediately!



Totally in love with your charm! Where did you get this?


----------



## Icecaramellatte

First time out!


----------



## SEWDimples

Icecaramellatte said:


> View attachment 3720102
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First time out!


Beautiful!!


----------



## Hobbsy

Icecaramellatte said:


> View attachment 3720102
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First time out!


I may have just drooled?!!! [emoji169][emoji172][emoji170]


----------



## Chiichan

Icecaramellatte said:


> View attachment 3720102
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First time out!



Omg. I want to run my fingers along the flowers.... so pretty!!!!!


----------



## elvisfan4life

wintotty said:


> This rogue with Elvis


Heaven!!!!


----------



## BlackLaceFan

First time out with Felix in the Wrangler!


----------



## Hobbsy

BlackLaceFan said:


> First time out with Felix in the Wrangler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3722179


Oh I love Felix! Felix the cat, the wonderful, wonderful cat
Whenever he gets into a fix
He reaches into his bag of trix.....[emoji444][emoji443][emoji445][emoji444][emoji443][emoji445][emoji444][emoji443][emoji445][emoji444][emoji443][emoji445]


----------



## K.E.W.

Hobbsy said:


> Oh I love Felix! Felix the cat, the wonderful, wonderful cat
> Whenever he gets into a fix
> He reaches into his bag of trix.....[emoji444][emoji443][emoji445][emoji444][emoji443][emoji445][emoji444][emoji443][emoji445][emoji444][emoji443][emoji445]



Speaking of "bag of trix", you know that 32 Dinky (yellow sheepskin) is on sale, right?  Maybe it wasn't on Coach site, but NM or Nordstrom?


----------



## Hobbsy

K.E.W. said:


> Speaking of "bag of trix", you know that 32 Dinky (yellow sheepskin) is on sale, right?  Maybe it wasn't on Coach site, but NM or Nordstrom?


I saw that. It's cute but a little too furry for me. Did you get it?


----------



## K.E.W.

Hobbsy said:


> I saw that. It's cute but a little too furry for me. Did you get it?




It is cute, but ONE Felix is enough for now -- don't forget I dropped another $250 on the beautiful Felix car charm. Plus I ended up with the larger Felix turnlock wristlet!


----------



## Hobbsy

K.E.W. said:


> It is cute, but ONE Felix is enough for now -- don't forget I dropped another $250 on the beautiful Felix car charm. Plus I ended up with the larger Felix turnlock wristlet!


That's right! I love those. Are you getting anything from the sale?


----------



## K.E.W.

Hobbsy said:


> That's right! I love those. Are you getting anything from the sale?



Haha, now all you enablers are forcing me to browse all over again by constantly announcing what's still left, oh dear!

I'll probably get a one or two SLG's like a trifold glovetanned wallet.


----------



## K.E.W.

Hobbsy said:


> That's right! I love those. Are you getting anything from the sale?




Did you get a wristlet or something from the sale? I havent caught up with all recent reveals yet.


----------



## Hobbsy

K.E.W. said:


> Did you get a wristlet or something from the sale? I havent caught up with all recent reveals yet.


Oh I like the look of those trifold wallets. I got the black/pink link wristlet. It's so cute.


----------



## alansgail

I fear I'm getting boring because I have no new Coach bags (or none on my radar sadly) but I am still very much enjoying my Baseman tote.........so easy to use!


----------



## K.E.W.

Hobbsy said:


> Oh I like the look of those trifold wallets. I got the black/pink link wristlet. It's so cute.




Oh that is pretty!  I think I saw it in recent reveals, am still looking them over.  Those trifold wallets are so classy, but I want a sale color -- some colors are still FP.


----------



## Hobbsy

K.E.W. said:


> Oh that is pretty!  I think I saw it in recent reveals, am still looking them over.  Those trifold wallets are so classy, but I want a sale color -- some colors are still FP.


Looks like hay and Kelly green are the ones on sale.


----------



## faintlymacabre

The Kelly Green is awesome, guys.    I'd be all over the large one if I didn't already have the compact!


----------



## CoffeeGirlie

For the first time, my Rogue Patchwork and I are sitting comfortably in the back seat of my sister's Fiat 500c.


----------



## faintlymacabre

The big guy is back.


----------



## Khaleesicat

CoffeeGirlie said:


> For the first time, my Rogue Patchwork and I are sitting comfortably in the back seat of my sister's Fiat 500c.


Do you find that this bag is easy to match with outfits? Looking to purchase my first rogue or rogue satchel for my birthday. Still pondering which bag I want to get.


----------



## SEWDimples

faintlymacabre said:


> The big guy is back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3723340


I take it this is Rogue 36. It is beautiful.


----------



## faintlymacabre

SEWDimples said:


> I take it this is Rogue 36. It is beautiful.


That it is! The front is starting to break in and slouch nicely, but the back is still stiff like new. I think I'll have to flip it around...


----------



## AstridRhapsody

One of my favorites!


----------



## Chiichan

faintlymacabre said:


> The big guy is back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3723340



Love!!!! I was thinking of either getting a 36 or the brief. I'm sadly on ban island right now, so I have a lot of time to ponder. I love when they get a little slouchy and I'm wondering if the bride will do that


----------



## AstridRhapsody

From a few days ago.


----------



## AstridRhapsody

Python tea rose from the 1st batch made last year. Yes, I'm the nerd who took pics of her bags all week and forgot to post until now lol


----------



## SEWDimples

Please stop tempting me!!!!
So many beautiful bags and I want them all. I do not know what to do. 
I love how the Rogue looks great with plain details or embellishments. It is a great bag.


----------



## SEWDimples

Harley77 said:


> View attachment 3723416
> 
> One of my favorites!





Harley77 said:


> View attachment 3723417
> 
> From a few days ago.





Harley77 said:


> View attachment 3723418
> 
> Python tea rose from the 1st batch made last year. Yes, I'm the nerd who took pics of her bags all week and forgot to post until now lol


Harley77 - Your collection is amazing. I see you like the Rogue satchel. Do you plan to buy anymore? I want the Grey and Oxblood.


----------



## AstridRhapsody

SEWDimples said:


> Harley77 - Your collection is amazing. I see you like the Rogue satchel. Do you plan to buy anymore? I want the Grey and Oxblood.



Thanks! I LOVE the rogue satchel, I wish it came in more colors. I won't buy the oxblood because I have 1st generation oxblood rogue with the lock and key. I also won't get the denim snake because I have denim star studded rogue from Saks. I also won't get the white one because I'm too scared of color transfer. Not a fan of the 36 satchel so won't get any of those, but I do have the heather grey snake rogue 36 which I absolutely love. I love the color combo so much I'm considering it in the satchel as well. I know it's crazy though so I keep talking myself out of it. Ugh, I'm just plain addicted lol


----------



## SEWDimples

Harley77 said:


> Thanks! I LOVE the rogue satchel, I wish it came in more colors. I won't buy the oxblood because I have 1st generation oxblood rogue with the lock and key. I also won't get the denim snake because I have denim star studded rogue from Saks. I also won't get the white one because I'm too scared of color transfer. Not a fan of the 36 satchel so won't get any of those, but I do have the heather grey snake rogue 36 which I absolutely love. I love the color combo so much I'm considering it in the satchel as well. I know it's crazy though so I keep talking myself out of it. Ugh, I'm just plain addicted lol


A lot of us are addicted as you can tell by this forum. The Heather Grey Rogues are beautiful. Did you see the pictures LL777 posted in the 1941 collection pieces on sale thread. Below is the link. I'm so torn now between Rogue 36 and Rogue satchel in Heather Grey.

1941 collection pieces on sale


----------



## AstridRhapsody

SEWDimples said:


> A lot of us are addicted as you can tell by this forum. The Heather Grey Rogues are beautiful. Did you see the pictures LL777 posted in the 1941 collection pieces on sale thread. Below is the link. I'm so torn now between Rogue 36 and Rogue satchel in Heather Grey.
> 
> 1941 collection pieces on sale


Yes I did see, and the pics made me check out the coach site again, I must resist! I love my 36 because it's so big and squishy and fits all of my stuff plus kids stuff. The bag also matches 95% of my wardrobe so I use it a ton. The satchel is really nice however because of how comfy it is crossbody. I like using my satchels for shopping trips and errands. I opted for the 36 instead of the satchel over 2 months ago though because I was fearful of possible color transfer from jeans. I shoulder carry my 36 so it's safe from my jeans. Now that the satchel is 50% off though I'm inclined to risk denim transfer. Ahhh somebody slap me!


----------



## Glttglam

Just got this Michael Kors Bridgette as a present in electric blue. I have been wanting this bag and color for a long time I'm excited to take it out tomorrow.


----------



## RayKay

Harley77 said:


> View attachment 3723416
> 
> One of my favorites!



 I understand why! It is such a great bag.



Harley77 said:


> View attachment 3723417
> 
> From a few days ago.



I am really glad I have a Butterscotch Rogue on way to satisfy my butterscotch cravings. Every time you have posted this bag I have been


----------



## Glttglam

Sorry for posting in the wrong place


----------



## MKB0925

City Medium Tote in Toffee


----------



## SEWDimples

MKB0925 said:


> City Medium Tote in Toffee
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3724068


Very nice tote. I have it in a bright yellow color, but the strap broke and I have not been able to find anyone to fix it properly.


----------



## Satcheldoll

I've been carrying her for the past two weeks. Actually my mom is in the passenger seat, but Rogue wanted to come up front while we wait for her. [emoji1]


----------



## Icecaramellatte

Harley77 said:


> View attachment 3723416
> 
> One of my favorites!





Harley77 said:


> View attachment 3723417
> 
> From a few days ago.



Love these two!



Harley77 said:


> View attachment 3723418
> 
> Python tea rose from the 1st batch made last year. Yes, I'm the nerd who took pics of her bags all week and forgot to post until now lol



Bag Twins!


----------



## Laurie Lou

Windows down, sunroof open! It's a hot one here today in Ohio!


----------



## Chiichan

Laurie Lou said:


> View attachment 3727038
> 
> 
> Windows down, sunroof open! It's a hot one here today in Ohio!



The car Rogue looks awesome! Does your bag have a blanket? I do the same thing!


----------



## Laurie Lou

Chiichan said:


> The car Rogue looks awesome! Does your bag have a blanket? I do the same thing!



Haha the blanket is usually for my dog....he's almost always my copilot!


----------



## Lake Effect

Taking my vintage gals out today. NYC City bag and Sling bag, both rehabbed by me.


Sorry about the shade. Didn't feel like moving my car for more sun after I decided to take a pic.


----------



## Lake Effect

Hiya ladies and gosh thanks for the nod! I lean toward vintage Coach ( as you can see) mostly. I do check in with this thread ( and participate on occasion ) and I can honestly say since I have, I have begun to appreciate the newer styles as well as understand why you all enjoy them! _*Coach*_ on!


----------



## momofgirls

SEWDimples said:


> Grey Birch Drifter Carryall riding shotgun.
> 
> View attachment 3645127


Is the color a grayish taupe color?


----------



## MKB0925

Toffee City Tote


----------



## faintlymacabre

My newest baby riding shotgun!


----------



## RayKay

Whiplash Saddle's first day out! We have to do a library run before work...


----------



## Hobbsy

faintlymacabre said:


> My newest baby riding shotgun!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3745606


Rexy looks very sexy on this bag!!


----------



## Hobbsy

RayKay said:


> Whiplash Saddle's first day out! We have to do a library run before work...
> 
> View attachment 3745632


Love! [emoji173][emoji173]


----------



## Chiichan

RayKay said:


> Whiplash Saddle's first day out! We have to do a library run before work...
> 
> View attachment 3745632



Pretty! How did you like the Peculiar Children series?


----------



## Chiichan

faintlymacabre said:


> My newest baby riding shotgun!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3745606



It looks so lux in all black! Enjoy!


----------



## RayKay

Chiichan said:


> Pretty! How did you like the Peculiar Children series?



I had read the first one quite a while ago, and tried to get through the second (Hollow City) but for some reason that one did not "grab me" and I only read it half-heartedly. I watched the movie though, and so decided to try again. For whatever reason I still had a hard time getting into the second book, but did get quite into the third (Library of Souls). I also have the companion book - Tales of the Peculiar - on loan and I am really liking reading one or two of those short stories at night before bed. Some of them are a little disturbing (I'd say darker than the series) but I that is what is appealing about them.


----------



## Chiichan

RayKay said:


> I had read the first one quite a while ago, and tried to get through the second (Hollow City) but for some reason that one did not "grab me" and I only read it half-heartedly. I watched the movie though, and so decided to try again. For whatever reason I still had a hard time getting into the second book, but did get quite into the third (Library of Souls). I also have the companion book - Tales of the Peculiar - on loan and I am really liking reading one or two of those short stories at night before bed. Some of them are a little disturbing (I'd say darker than the series) but I that is what is appealing about them.



Yeah the second book kinda dragged on. I watched the movie but I wished they had stuck with the actual story. The visuals though were spot on with the tone of the book imo.


----------



## Hobbsy

RayKay said:


> I had read the first one quite a while ago, and tried to get through the second (Hollow City) but for some reason that one did not "grab me" and I only read it half-heartedly. I watched the movie though, and so decided to try again. For whatever reason I still had a hard time getting into the second book, but did get quite into the third (Library of Souls). I also have the companion book - Tales of the Peculiar - on loan and I am really liking reading one or two of those short stories at night before bed. Some of them are a little disturbing (I'd say darker than the series) but I that is what is appealing about them.


I have those in my to read stack. I read 'Asylum' by Ransom Riggs and liked it so so.


----------



## TangerineKandy

faintlymacabre said:


> My newest baby riding shotgun!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3745606


I like your rexy!


----------



## RayKay

Not a Coach today, but still a bag I love to carry this time of year! Light, roomy, and so many pockets!


----------



## SEWDimples

RayKay said:


> Not a Coach today, but still a bag I love to carry this time of year! Light, roomy, and so many pockets!
> 
> 
> View attachment 3746814


Love it! Is this the MK medium leather duffle bag? I saw it at the retail store.
It is really nice plus it was on sale.


----------



## RayKay

SEWDimples said:


> Love it! Is this the MK medium leather duffle bag? I saw it at the retail store.
> It is really nice plus it was on sale.



Yes it is! This is the Pearl Grey. Hard colour to capture on camera; sometimes it looks warmer, and sometimes it looks cooler, depending on the light and what I am wearing. Very versatile/chameleon like colour. I have this bag in Acorn, as well, which is a yellow-toned mid-brown/tan with gold toned hardware. My Acorn one feels a bit stiffer but I have not carried it as much as this one yet, either, just because at this time of year I am drawn to the lighter Pearl Grey one more.

Mine are both from retail but were on sale at time I bought them (which is part of how I ended up with two....)

It surprises me they don't much love amongst the MK forum here, as they are such a great bag. But being under the radar has its perks, too.

There are a few YouTube reviews/reveals of it, though, if you are into that kind of thing


----------



## lovethecoach

First time out. Love the 25 size!


----------



## SEWDimples

RayKay said:


> Yes it is! This is the Pearl Grey. Hard colour to capture on camera; sometimes it looks warmer, and sometimes it looks cooler, depending on the light and what I am wearing. Very versatile/chameleon like colour. I have this bag in Acorn, as well, which is a yellow-toned mid-brown/tan with gold toned hardware. My Acorn one feels a bit stiffer but I have not carried it as much as this one yet, either, just because at this time of year I am drawn to the lighter Pearl Grey one more.
> 
> Mine are both from retail but were on sale at time I bought them (which is part of how I ended up with two....)
> 
> It surprises me they don't much love amongst the MK forum here, as they are such a great bag. But being under the radar has its perks, too.
> 
> There are a few YouTube reviews/reveals of it, though, if you are into that kind of thing


Thanks for the feedback. I will check YouTube reviews before I buy one. I
Love this type of satchel and the pebbled leather was really nice.


----------



## RayKay

SEWDimples said:


> Thanks for the feedback. I will check YouTube reviews before I buy one. I
> Love this type of satchel and the pebbled leather was really nice.



Always happy to enable!


----------



## Lake Effect

This is my latest rehab, a Lite Tote, from the Lightweight Collection , circa 1990. I generally don't carry something this big as a purse/bag, but I just sooo had to use this!


----------



## Greenone

Rogue 36 along for some errands.


----------



## SEWDimples

RayKay said:


> Always happy to enable!


Thank you for posting this picture. I visited my local MK boutique and they found me the duffel for $111.75, but not in the color Cement because it is sold out. However, they were able to find my next favorite color Oyster with gold hardware. It is due to arrive in the store by the end of the week. I love the shape, size and texture of this bag. So excited.

I'm going to look for Cement at Macy's or some other department store. I love silver hardware.


----------



## RayKay

SEWDimples said:


> Thank you for posting this picture. I visited my local MK boutique and they found me the duffel for $111.75, but not in the color Cement because it is sold out. However, they were able to find my next favorite color Oyster with gold hardware. It is due to arrive in the store by the end of the week. I love the shape, size and texture of this bag. So excited.
> 
> I'm going to look for Cement at Macy's or some other department store. I love silver hardware.



Oh I think Oyster is such a pretty colour! And what a great price, too.

I hope you can track down the Cement 

It is a great bag, I have been carrying my Acorn one since Friday and am not ready to switch out yet!


----------



## Lucylu29

SEWDimples said:


> Thank you for posting this picture. I visited my local MK boutique and they found me the duffel for $111.75, but not in the color Cement because it is sold out. However, they were able to find my next favorite color Oyster with gold hardware. It is due to arrive in the store by the end of the week. I love the shape, size and texture of this bag. So excited.
> 
> I'm going to look for Cement at Macy's or some other department store. I love silver hardware.



Lord and Taylor has the cement on their website for $149. Plus there is a code for an extra 25% off clearance. Good luck!


----------



## Satcheldoll

Melon along for the ride today.


----------



## Hobbsy

Satcheldoll said:


> Melon along for the ride today.
> View attachment 3752352


Finally! A picture I can tell the real color of melon! It's pretty. Do you love it?


----------



## Satcheldoll

Hobbsy said:


> Finally! A picture I can tell the real color of melon! It's pretty. Do you love it?


I do! The color in the pic is still a little off. The bag has a little more pink in it. My camera makes it look more orange.


----------



## Hobbsy

Satcheldoll said:


> I do! The color in the pic is still a little off. The bag has a little more pink in it. My camera makes it look more orange.


Its really pretty!


----------



## rkiz

Satcheldoll said:


> Melon along for the ride today.
> View attachment 3752352



Oh my, I love this! So pretty!


----------



## Satcheldoll

rkiz said:


> Oh my, I love this! So pretty!


Thank you!


----------



## SEWDimples

Lucylu29 said:


> Lord and Taylor has the cement on their website for $149. Plus there is a code for an extra 25% off clearance. Good luck!


Thank you! The extra 25% off will make the bag the same price as the MK store.


----------



## SEWDimples

Lucylu29 said:


> Lord and Taylor has the cement on their website for $149. Plus there is a code for an extra 25% off clearance. Good luck!


Unfortunately, I was not able to get the code to work for the bag I wanted.


----------



## RayKay

SEWDimples said:


> Unfortunately, I was not able to get the code to work for the bag I wanted.



Oh, that is too bad  Hopefully you can find one. 

I wonder if they are phasing them out as they are harder to find, or just clearing out old colours before bringing new colours in. On the Canadian MK site they only have Metallic Gold, Black, Acorn, and the Optic White & Black left (all on sale). I was tempted to buy another colour I saw online at a US retailer yesterday, but I am trying to be good on my bag ban and don't am trying to avoid so many multiples of same bag. I am holding out for a Large Jet Set Tote anyway, in a colour I want. On the Canadian site they only have the Electric Blue and Raspberry on sale. Pretty, but not right colour for me for a work bag


----------



## SEWDimples

RayKay said:


> Oh, that is too bad  Hopefully you can find one.
> 
> I wonder if they are phasing them out as they are harder to find, or just clearing out old colours before bringing new colours in. On the Canadian MK site they only have Metallic Gold, Black, Acorn, and the Optic White & Black left (all on sale). I was tempted to buy another colour I saw online at a US retailer yesterday, but I am trying to be good on my bag ban and don't am trying to avoid so many multiples of same bag. I am holding out for a Large Jet Set Tote anyway, in a colour I want. On the Canadian site they only have the Electric Blue and Raspberry on sale. Pretty, but not right colour for me for a work bag


It is probably a good thing. I do not need another bag. I need to enjoy the Oyster one I purchased on Sunday. I just wanted the same bag with silver hardware.


----------



## RayKay

Still not back into a Coach . I have been carrying my MK Medium Mercer Duffel in Acorn since Friday, but switched into this Kate Spade Kaiya today for first day back at work after long weekend. This colour combination was one of their MFF versions of the Kaiya (I think their retail ones came in all black, a bright red, and a putty/cream), but I just could not resist the black and cream when I saw it at Winners. This bag is one of those Tardis type bags - does not look very big from the outside but it is surprisingly roomy inside.


----------



## Lucylu29

SEWDimples said:


> Unfortunately, I was not able to get the code to work for the bag I wanted.



Oh, sorry about that [emoji30]


----------



## SEWDimples

Lucylu29 said:


> Oh, sorry about that [emoji30]


No worries. I may just order Cement from online since I'm having difficulty order Oyster from MK store. I can get it with the hardware I want so bad.


----------



## Glttglam

Just got this Coach color block wristlet


----------



## AstridRhapsody

This little cutie.


----------



## omri

Harley77 said:


> View attachment 3754423
> 
> This little cutie.


Nice bag! Is it heavy due to lots of leather flowers?


----------



## AstridRhapsody

omri said:


> Nice bag! Is it heavy due to lots of leather flowers?


Thanks! I don't find it heavy at all, probably due to the small size and decently wide strap. I also have a tearose/python rogue and it definitely is heavier than my regular rogues but it's still easy to carry.


----------



## komodeno

This is my partner today


----------



## designer1

Here is my rare find, a black pebbled leather drawstring bag,  just received yesterday, was carried a couple times, and in NEW condition.


----------



## RayKay

My small but still mighty passenger:


----------



## marissa214

designer1 said:


> Here is my rare find, a black pebbled leather drawstring bag,  just received yesterday, was carried a couple times, and in NEW condition.
> View attachment 3756252



I wasn't aware of this style until the clubhouse forum bumped up (maybe you asked a question about it on there?) and now I really want one!  So pretty!


----------



## AstridRhapsody

Hologram Mercer and Rexy.


----------



## designer1

marissa214 said:


> I wasn't aware of this style until the clubhouse forum bumped up (maybe you asked a question about it on there?) and now I really want one!  So pretty!


I had the XL in eggplant, it was nice, but then I sold it and started buying all LV bags. I still carry mostly LV, but couldn't get my mind off this bucket style. Once I found it in black, I had to have it. It came in deep purple (eggplant), ivory, and navy, and not many were available in black for whatever reason.


----------



## SEWDimples

momofgirls said:


> Is the color a grayish taupe color?


Sorry for the delay. I missed it. I'm not sure. It could be on the leather part. the suede part is really light to me. I think the color in my car seat is off. 
Do these pictures help?


----------



## SEWDimples

Cornflower Ace with Tea Rose fob.


----------



## AstridRhapsody

Perfect for a stormy day.


----------



## BeachBagGal

Harley77 said:


> View attachment 3760602
> 
> Perfect for a stormy day.



Love that print!


----------



## momofgirls

SEWDimples said:


> Sorry for the delay. I missed it. I'm not sure. It could be on the leather part. the suede part is really light to me. I think the color in my car seat is off.
> Do these pictures help?
> 
> View attachment 3758898
> 
> 
> View attachment 3758899


Yes it does. Thanks


----------



## RuedeNesle

Early morning errands in Vegas while it's still "cool" enough to drink hot coffee on the run!


----------



## Robicslady

This pretty gal came with me to my mammogram appointment tonight!  Ouch...
"We compress because we care."  Um....


----------



## RayKay

I am still cheating on Coach this week. For some reason, I had the impulse to go all black with my bags today, even though it is supposed to be hot again today.


----------



## okdot

RayKay said:


> I am still cheating on Coach this week. For some reason, I had the impulse to go all black with my bags today, even though it is supposed to be hot again today.
> 
> View attachment 3769488



At least, technically, you're keeping it in the family


----------



## tlo

Merced making a Costco run[emoji125]


----------



## BlackLaceFan

Waiting to pick up my husband. Purchased on the last day of the sale


----------



## whateve

designer1 said:


> Here is my rare find, a black pebbled leather drawstring bag,  just received yesterday, was carried a couple times, and in NEW condition.
> View attachment 3756252





marissa214 said:


> I wasn't aware of this style until the clubhouse forum bumped up (maybe you asked a question about it on there?) and now I really want one!  So pretty!





designer1 said:


> I had the XL in eggplant, it was nice, but then I sold it and started buying all LV bags. I still carry mostly LV, but couldn't get my mind off this bucket style. Once I found it in black, I had to have it. It came in deep purple (eggplant), ivory, and navy, and not many were available in black for whatever reason.


I have this bag in navy and red-orange (pilot version). I've had both for 4 years and they still look great. That thick pebbled leather really holds up. They've become my travel bags because I don't have to worry about them.


----------



## tlo

SEWDimples said:


> Sorry for the delay. I missed it. I'm not sure. It could be on the leather part. the suede part is really light to me. I think the color in my car seat is off.
> Do these pictures help?
> 
> View attachment 3758898
> 
> 
> View attachment 3758899



I LOVE this bag!!!!!  I found it at the outlet and scarfed it up!!  I was so glad to see you had the chalk Ace too.  I have it also.  I have a thing for off white/beige bags!


----------



## marissa214

whateve said:


> I have this bag in navy and red-orange (pilot version). I've had both for 4 years and they still look great. That thick pebbled leather really holds up. They've become my travel bags because I don't have to worry about them.



I've been eyeing them online but for the most part they're priced quite high and there's not many of them. I think people must love them if they have them. I'll have to watch for a good deal!


----------



## JVSXOXO

I'm seriously in love with this bag  So perfect for the summer!


----------



## omri

JVSXOXO said:


> I'm seriously in love with this bag  So perfect for the summer!


My favorite color combination  so now I'm look for it.


----------



## TangerineKandy

On our way to pick up a little pre-loved LV goodie I've been waiting for!


----------



## SEWDimples

Grey Birch Drifter Carryall with outlet hangtag.


----------



## SEWDimples

TangerineKandy said:


> View attachment 3784566
> 
> 
> On our way to pick up a little pre-loved LV goodie I've been waiting for!


Beautiful! What color is this Rogue?


----------



## TangerineKandy

SEWDimples said:


> Beautiful! What color is this Rogue?


Thank you! It is the dark denim 25


----------



## omri

Morning errands with Dinky


----------



## BeachBagGal

omri said:


> Morning errands with Dinky
> View attachment 3788710



Great choice - fun pink!


----------



## omri

BeachBagGal said:


> Great choice - fun pink!


Thank you.


----------



## AstridRhapsody

1941 Red Rogue today!


----------



## faintlymacabre

Harley77 said:


> View attachment 3789786
> 
> 1941 Red Rogue today!



Love the bag, of course, but also that skull tag!!!  I must've missed when this one was released.


----------



## AstridRhapsody

faintlymacabre said:


> Love the bag, of course, but also that skull tag!!!  I must've missed when this one was released.


Thanks!  It was a freebie item that SAs could give their customers. I think it came in a dark red as well.


----------



## faintlymacabre

Harley77 said:


> Thanks!  It was a freebie item that SAs could give their customers. I think it came in a dark red as well.


Wow, awesome. I would have liked this better than the flowery heart shaped coin purse I got. LOL. Shouldn't complain about freebies, though, right?


----------



## omri

Harley77 said:


> View attachment 3789786
> 
> 1941 Red Rogue today!


Gorgeous bag! Awesome color


----------



## Suzanne B.

faintlymacabre said:


> Love the bag, of course, but also that skull tag!!!  I must've missed when this one was released.


Like Harley said, it was a gift with purchase item. It came in black, red and racing green. I have the black and red one, but the dang racing green has eluded me.


----------



## whateve

Suzanne B. said:


> Like Harley said, it was a gift with purchase item. It came in black, red and racing green. I have the black and red one, but the dang racing green has eluded me.


I didn't know there was a green!


----------



## Suzanne B.

whateve said:


> I didn't know there was a green!


Yep.  I thought it was just a rumor / myth until a tpf'er showed me hers.....and I think she's got two of them too. 

That's one of a very few hang tag / keychains that I'm still on the lookout for.


----------



## KiddieTx1022

Harley77 said:


> View attachment 3789786
> 
> 1941 Red Rogue today!


Beautiful! That red keeps calling my name!


----------



## SEWDimples

Cheating with Longchamp Tote with Mickey hangtag.


----------



## BeachBagGal

SEWDimples said:


> Cheating with Longchamp Tote with Mickey hangtag.
> 
> View attachment 3790750



I like the pattern on this tote! What is the color name and style name?


----------



## SEWDimples

BeachBagGal said:


> I like the pattern on this tote! What is the color name and style name?


I'm not sure. I bought it from a small consignment store in my town.


----------



## Hobbsy

Harley77 said:


> Thanks!  It was a freebie item that SAs could give their customers. I think it came in a dark red as well.


And army fatigue green.


----------



## SEWDimples

RK RDK Hobo in color Peridot. Great for summer.


----------



## Iamminda

SEWDimples said:


> RK RDK Hobo in color Peridot. Great for summer.
> 
> View attachment 3793725


Drooling here


----------



## SEWDimples

Iamminda said:


> Drooling here


Thanks! Today, I received very nice compliments on this bag. People really like the color. It is so comfy on the shoulder. I would like to find some other colors.


----------



## RayKay

SEWDimples said:


> RK RDK Hobo in color Peridot. Great for summer.
> 
> View attachment 3793725



LOVE that colour! So cheery. I want one so I can stay in denial that summer is too quickly coming to an end.


----------



## K.E.W.

SEWDimples said:


> RK RDK Hobo in color Peridot. Great for summer.
> 
> View attachment 3793725



Stunning and breathtaking!!  Is the piping at the top black or navy?  In that light it looks like it could be either...and the peridot is amazing!!

The leather looks like it's 'soft as buttah'!


----------



## SEWDimples

K.E.W. said:


> Stunning and breathtaking!!  Is the piping at the top black or navy?  In that light it looks like it could be either...and the peridot is amazing!!
> 
> The leather looks like it's 'soft as buttah'!


Thanks K.E.W. The piping looks black to me, but I have trouble distinguishing these two colors. The leather is soft, but durable. I've been eyeing this bag since @carterazo displayed it. I'm so excited to finally own one.


----------



## Mum2LittleDove

Snoopy's on duty this weekend.  I am a grown woman but sometimes it's nice to release my Snoopy loving child within at weekends


----------



## okdot

Mum2LittleDove said:


> Snoopy's on duty this weekend.  I am a grown woman but sometimes it's nice to release my Snoopy loving child within at weekends



That's adorable! I love the color and the charm works so well with the black snoopy logo


----------



## whateve

Mum2LittleDove said:


> Snoopy's on duty this weekend.  I am a grown woman but sometimes it's nice to release my Snoopy loving child within at weekends


Twins! I love mine too.


----------



## BeachBagGal

Mum2LittleDove said:


> Snoopy's on duty this weekend.  I am a grown woman but sometimes it's nice to release my Snoopy loving child within at weekends



So cute and great shade of blue!


----------



## RayKay

Mum2LittleDove said:


> Snoopy's on duty this weekend.  I am a grown woman but sometimes it's nice to release my Snoopy loving child within at weekends



Really cute! The Snoopy (the one imprinted on the bag at least!) is really subtle. Love the colour!

I am cheating today with my new :


----------



## Suzanne B.

whateve said:


> I didn't know there was a green!


Hmmm. I guess it came in tan / brown too.


----------



## Sarah03

RayKay said:


> Really cute! The Snoopy (the one imprinted on the bag at least!) is really subtle. Love the colour!
> 
> I am cheating today with my new :
> 
> View attachment 3795242



So what can you fit in your Pochette Metis? I've been thinking about getting one, but I fear it is too small. My local LV never has them in stock!


----------



## RayKay

Sarah03 said:


> So what can you fit in your Pochette Metis? I've been thinking about getting one, but I fear it is too small. My local LV never has them in stock!



A lot more than you would expect! There are lots of "WIMB" You Tube videos for the PM, but here is a photo of what I had in mine the other day, and how it looks from side packed as shown in the photo (not overstuffed at all). I have seen a couple You Tubers overstuff their PMs and I felt bad for the poor PM as I don't think it is meant to be overstuffed (and it looks bad), but there is a lot of room to put essentials in without having to go that route. Since you have a Whiplash Saddle, I can say I actually find it easier to fit more into the PM because of the accordion style, I am not adjusting items on top of each other as I do with the deeper Saddle. I was worried about it being too small as well, as I tend to gravitate towards medium to larger bags, but it really is a miracle bag. I love it SOOOO much, so that I actually now have the Reverse as well.

Here it is with: iPad Mini in slim case, full size contintental/zip wallet (Kate Spade Lacey), pouch for my sunnies...empty in this photo but I can still put sunnies in so they rest on the wallet fine), pocket sized Moleskine planner with pen, and a small pouch with my keys and charging cable for iPhone/iPad Mini. I can still fit my iPhone 5 in back pocket, and I know I have seen others fit there more recent iPhone Plus models in there, too. You can see there is still room on top of wallet and on sides of front pockets for some other littls odds and ends. If I need more room, obviously switching to a smaller wallet would free up a lot of space, too, for another pouch or two.


----------



## MKB0925

KS Hayden with my Target tassels..[emoji4]


----------



## K.E.W.

MKB0925 said:


> KS Hayden with my Target tassels..[emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3796960



Haha, I remember your previous reveal -- I LOVE those Target tassels!


----------



## RayKay

MKB0925 said:


> KS Hayden with my Target tassels..[emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3796960



The tassels are awesome. Mine aren't from Target, but I have a few "budget-conscious" tassels as well


----------



## Sarah03

RayKay said:


> A lot more than you would expect! There are lots of "WIMB" You Tube videos for the PM, but here is a photo of what I had in mine the other day, and how it looks from side packed as shown in the photo (not overstuffed at all). I have seen a couple You Tubers overstuff their PMs and I felt bad for the poor PM as I don't think it is meant to be overstuffed (and it looks bad), but there is a lot of room to put essentials in without having to go that route. Since you have a Whiplash Saddle, I can say I actually find it easier to fit more into the PM because of the accordion style, I am not adjusting items on top of each other as I do with the deeper Saddle. I was worried about it being too small as well, as I tend to gravitate towards medium to larger bags, but it really is a miracle bag. I love it SOOOO much, so that I actually now have the Reverse as well.
> 
> Here it is with: iPad Mini in slim case, full size contintental/zip wallet (Kate Spade Lacey), pouch for my sunnies...empty in this photo but I can still put sunnies in so they rest on the wallet fine), pocket sized Moleskine planner with pen, and a small pouch with my keys and charging cable for iPhone/iPad Mini. I can still fit my iPhone 5 in back pocket, and I know I have seen others fit there more recent iPhone Plus models in there, too. You can see there is still room on top of wallet and on sides of front pockets for some other littls odds and ends. If I need more room, obviously switching to a smaller wallet would free up a lot of space, too, for another pouch or two.
> 
> View attachment 3796953
> View attachment 3796952
> View attachment 3796951



Wow! That baby does hold a lot more than I thought! Thank you so so much for your detailed review. I'm coveting this bag in the pink empriente! Thank you thank you!! [emoji16]
Now I am off to stalk fashionphile and yoogis!


----------



## RayKay

Sarah03 said:


> Wow! That baby does hold a lot more than I thought! Thank you so so much for your detailed review. I'm coveting this bag in the pink empriente! Thank you thank you!! [emoji16]
> Now I am off to stalk fashionphile and yoogis!



No problem! I was definitely concerned too before I got it as to whether it would be "useful" for me as I tend to find small bags rather restrictive; I did not trust the You Tube videos I watched. Turns out it was not an issue as it really can fit a lot more than it would appear it could. 

The pink empreinte is very pretty! Good luck!


----------



## Mum2LittleDove

Spectator Bag - just authenticated and identified on here and a great EBay deal! Slightly cheating as it's just posing for photos here but will soon be making its first trip in the 30 years since it was made.


----------



## SEWDimples

Mum2LittleDove said:


> Spectator Bag - just authenticated and identified on here and a great EBay deal! Slightly cheating as it's just posing for photos here but will soon be making its first trip in the 30 years since it was made.
> View attachment 3797510


Congrats! It looks amazing and well kept for it's age.


----------



## Hobbsy

Mum2LittleDove said:


> Spectator Bag - just authenticated and identified on here and a great EBay deal! Slightly cheating as it's just posing for photos here but will soon be making its first trip in the 30 years since it was made.
> View attachment 3797510


Oh my, she's a beauty!!


----------



## Laurie Lou

Today's Co-Pilot


----------



## LL777

Laurie Lou said:


> View attachment 3798256
> 
> 
> Today's Co-Pilot


So pretty


----------



## Laurie Lou

LL777 said:


> So pretty



I can't stop staring!


----------



## kittamazon

Hello all! My first post in this forum. Couldn't help but admire my new Coach outlet bag sitting shotgun today!


----------



## TangerineKandy

Loved using my little coin pouch this weekend!


----------



## RayKay

This photo is from last night as I did a library run, but I will probably be "cheating" with her for a few days


----------



## Infinity8

Who's in my back passenger seat?


----------



## TangerineKandy

RayKay said:


> This photo is from last night as I did a library run, but I will probably be "cheating" with her for a few days
> 
> View attachment 3802399


Gorgeous!!! [emoji7]


----------



## faintlymacabre

RayKay said:


> This photo is from last night as I did a library run, but I will probably be "cheating" with her for a few days
> 
> View attachment 3802399



LOL the tassel placement.  She's a gorgeous Cindy Crawford of a bag.


----------



## RayKay

faintlymacabre said:


> LOL the tassel placement.  She's a gorgeous *Cindy Crawford* of a bag.



 Exactly!

I put it on there to show my "now you see it, now you don't" trickery, and I decided to leave it on as I like it;  fits well with the black leather details!


----------



## SEWDimples

Cheating with RK Krush hobo in cream.


----------



## Lake Effect

So I finally got around to trying my hand at a little rehab involving dye. Last fall I got the larger Plaza style in very condition at what I felt was a good BIN price. But the was enough fading to be noticable all throughout. Despite deep conditioning it stlii looked faded. Thanks to the Rehab thread (I have to post her there too) I finally got the ambition to touch up the fading and I am pleased. I don't feel the pic does her justice, but I am biased lol lol! Have a great day all!
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 3804694


----------



## MKB0925

Lake Effect said:


> So I finally got around to trying my hand at a little rehab involving dye. Last fall I got the larger Plaza style in very condition at what I felt was a good BIN price. But the was enough fading to be noticable all throughout. Despite deep conditioning it stlii looked faded. Thanks to the Rehab thread (I have to post her there too) I finally got the ambition to touch up the fading and I am pleased. I don't feel the pic does her justice, but I am biased lol lol! Have a great day all!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3804694



Looks great!


----------



## MKB0925

SEWDimples said:


> Cheating with RK Krush hobo in cream.
> 
> View attachment 3803990



She looks so comfy!


----------



## omri

Today I'm with saddle bag


----------



## holiday123

omri said:


> Today I'm with saddle bag
> View attachment 3804846


Love the edging


----------



## omri

Thank you


----------



## faintlymacabre

The big boy is back


----------



## MKB0925

omri said:


> Today I'm with saddle bag
> View attachment 3804846



Beautiful color and detailing!


----------



## MKB0925

Sullivan Hobo in Soapstone..really love this color!


----------



## RayKay

It is HOT but I thought Olive deserved some love this weekend!


----------



## SEWDimples

Still carrying my RK Krush hobo in cream. I love these RK bags.

Who's in your passenger seat?


----------



## Mum2LittleDove

MKB0925 said:


> Sullivan Hobo in Soapstone..really love this color!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3806355


This was my first Coach bag - it was the Soapstone colour that reeled me in.  Every time I carry her it awakens a much loved memory of my first overseas (and USA) holiday with my eldest son.


----------



## MooMooVT

Taking this pretty gal for a few last spins before the season is over. 

Chalk Rogue 25, Oxblood handles.


----------



## RayKay

MooMooVT said:


> *Taking this pretty gal for a few last spins before the season is over.*
> 
> Chalk Rogue 25, Oxblood handles.



Aw, I plan to still use mine in winter (and yes, I have "real" winters, ha). 

I think the Oxblood handles make it a little more cross-seasonal


----------



## MooMooVT

RayKay said:


> Aw, I plan to still use mine in winter (and yes, I have "real" winters, ha).
> 
> I think the Oxblood handles make it a little more cross-seasonal


I've debated this same thing! And truth be told, I started using it in March when it arrived  

Part of it is fall is also a good excuse to break out the Burnished Grey Saddle & Flax Dinky. 

My REAL dilemma is my new Cherry Dinky is expected to arrive after Labor Day. (heh heh)


----------



## Hobbsy

MooMooVT said:


> Taking this pretty gal for a few last spins before the season is over. [emoji813]
> 
> Chalk Rogue 25, Oxblood handles.


I'm putting my chalk/black away too. I like doing that though because now I'll get out fall ones and since I haven't been using them, it will feel new again. That's one of the reasons I love 4 seasons.


----------



## RayKay

Hobbsy said:


> I'm putting my chalk/black away too. I like doing that though because now I'll get out fall ones and since I haven't been using them, it will feel new again. *That's one of the reasons I love 4 seasons*.



Well, I guess that is one way to look at it. Remind me of that when I am complaining of a -30 C snap, please. Ha ha.


----------



## Hobbsy

RayKay said:


> Well, I guess that is one way to look at it. Remind me of that when I am complaining of a -30 C snap, please. Ha ha.


I will! I love cold weather!


----------



## faintlymacabre

RayKay said:


> Well, I guess that is one way to look at it. Remind me of that when I am complaining of a -30 C snap, please. Ha ha.


I think I'd rather deal with that than this +30C heat wave! There comes a point where you can no longer remove any more clothing. Haha...


----------



## whateve

faintlymacabre said:


> I think I'd rather deal with that than this +30C heat wave! There comes a point where you can no longer remove any more clothing. Haha...


It is 107 F here now.


----------



## faintlymacabre

whateve said:


> It is 107 F here now.


I know, I'm a whiny Canadian. [emoji4]


----------



## RayKay

faintlymacabre said:


> I think I'd rather deal with that than this +30C heat wave! There comes a point where you can no longer remove any more clothing. Haha...



Oh yes, true. It has been so hot this summer.. There were a few times this summer down here (not so sure it was as bad up there?) where it was hitting 39/40 C. I'd get in my car and I felt like I was a thanksgiving turkey. I am a natural red head, I can't deal with that!


----------



## faintlymacabre

RayKay said:


> Oh yes, true. It has been so hot this summer.. There were a few times this summer down here (not so sure it was as bad up there?) where it was hitting 39/40 C. I'd get in my car and I felt like I was a thanksgiving turkey. I am a natural red head, I can't deal with that!


Oh wow. No, it never got quite that high here, thank goodness. I guess I really shouldn't complain!


----------



## faintlymacabre

Travelling super light today, as we have a teambuilding activity for work this afternoon. We get to shoot each other with (foam tipped) arrows in archery tag! [emoji2]  Minimal belongings, and I'm sitting here in my Lululemon pants. Life's good.







I swear my clutch doesn't look quite so beat up IRL...


----------



## RayKay

faintlymacabre said:


> Travelling super light today, as we have a teambuilding activity for work this afternoon. We get to shoot each other with (foam tipped) arrows in archery tag! [emoji2]  Minimal belongings, and I'm sitting here in my Lululemon pants. Life's good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I swear my clutch doesn't look quite so beat up IRL...



I hope you & Rexy have fun!


----------



## RayKay

I carried my Olive Rogue all through the weekend, but switched last night to some cheats, and since the long weekend is coming up, and we are doing some traveling, I probably won't switch out of my Speedy B until next week. So just repeat this photo for the next week or so


----------



## Infinity8




----------



## SEWDimples

1941 Cornflower Ace with Keith Haring 'Love' fob.


----------



## faintlymacabre

Cheating commences, because my Celine Belt arrived today! Switched out from my Rogue 36.


----------



## RayKay

She's a beauty, @faintlymacabre


----------



## faintlymacabre

I like black bags and I cannot lie...


----------



## Iamminda

faintlymacabre said:


> I like black bags and I cannot lie...


I finally get this black bag obsession that many TPFers have (always late to the party).   Two gorgeous black beauties you got there.


----------



## undecided45

I'm in the passenger seat today, along with my rogue!


----------



## Hobbsy

faintlymacabre said:


> I like black bags and I cannot lie...


Lol......me 2!!! Your belt bag is cool.


----------



## MooMooVT

Hobbsy said:


> I'm putting my chalk/black away too. I like doing that though because now I'll get out fall ones and since I haven't been using them, it will feel new again. That's one of the reasons I love 4 seasons.


Agreed! I have 4 full seasons and the fun of pulling out "new" bags for the season is half of it. Then I recall how much I love them and declare each one my new favorite


----------



## Hobbsy

MooMooVT said:


> Agreed! I have 4 full seasons and the fun of pulling out "new" bags for the season is half of it. Then I recall how much I love them and declare each one my new favorite [emoji3]


Exactly!!


----------



## MooMooVT

Hobbsy said:


> Exactly!!


I just did this with my chalk Rogue 25. Put it away for 3 weeks while I sported my new Flax Dinky. Pulled the Rouge out Monday for the last week of Summer and was stunned at how gorgeous it is. I immediately re-declared it my favorite bag.

BUT my Cherry Dinky comes in any day now so I smell NEW favorite bag...


----------



## SEWDimples

Legacy Pebbled Leather Duffle with Snoopy. This is my work horse bag. It rained most of the day.


----------



## Iamminda

SEWDimples said:


> Legacy Pebbled Leather Duffle with Snoopy. This is my work horse bag. It rained most of the day.
> 
> View attachment 3811116



Love the Legacy Duffle -- especially the pebbled ones.  We haven't had a Duffle Friday in a long time .


----------



## SEWDimples

Iamminda said:


> Love the Legacy Duffle -- especially the pebbled ones.  We haven't had a Duffle Friday in a long time .


Thank you! We need to work on that. Tomorrow, I'll wear it again if it rains.


----------



## Iamminda

SEWDimples said:


> Thank you! We need to work on that. Tomorrow, I'll wear it again if it rains.


If I have time tonight to switch, I will wear one tomorrow


----------



## SEWDimples

Iamminda said:


> Love the Legacy Duffle -- especially the pebbled ones.  We haven't had a Duffle Friday in a long time .


Do you remember the other colors for this bag? I think I will try to find another one. It is a great bag.


----------



## Haymarie1

JVSXOXO said:


> Another Rogue here


Loving all the beautiful bags


----------



## Iamminda

SEWDimples said:


> Do you remember the other colors for this bag? I think I will try to find another one. It is a great bag.


I want to say there was a brown one with orange tassels?


----------



## SEWDimples

Iamminda said:


> I want to say there was a brown one with orange tassels?


Thanks!


----------



## Haymarie1

undecided45 said:


> I'm in the passenger seat today, along with my rogue!


Love this bag❤️❤️❤️❤️


----------



## BeachBagGal

SEWDimples said:


> Do you remember the other colors for this bag? I think I will try to find another one. It is a great bag.





Iamminda said:


> I want to say there was a brown one with orange tassels?



Wasn't there a gray one? It had pink accents?


----------



## Iamminda

BeachBagGal said:


> Wasn't there a gray one? It had pink accents?


That's right!  With the fuschia pink tassels.  Good memory!


----------



## holiday123

Azure dinky 24 with exotics strap are going shopping with me today


----------



## BeachBagGal

holiday123 said:


> Azure dinky 24 with exotics strap are going shopping with me today
> View attachment 3811617



Loving that combo!


----------



## SEWDimples

holiday123 said:


> Azure dinky 24 with exotics strap are going shopping with me today
> View attachment 3811617


This combo looks amazing.


----------



## Raech

And her matching wallet. I put a Divide and Conquer organizer I had made for her to make her look structured (more like she looked in store in Vail when now MIL bought her for me on a whim). Else she's a puddle. I like metallic pebble leather on her.


----------



## MKB0925

Margot


----------



## Raech

Way too early this morning Candace and I went to work.


----------



## Raech

All too early this morning... Steel blue rogue and I got the streets to work.


----------



## MKB0925

Raech said:


> View attachment 3817003
> 
> All too early this morning... Steel blue rogue and I got the streets to work.



What a gorgeous color!


----------



## Raech

Raech said:


> View attachment 3817003
> 
> All too early this morning... Steel blue rogue and I got the streets to work.


Ty. It's a bit more grey based and less vivid. But still gorgeous. My boss today said it's a bit color shifting based on lighting. She's right.


----------



## RayKay

I have been cheating this week due to the Never Wear Wednesday I am participating in on the General Forum. This Kate Spade has been very underused until this week (I just did not gravitate towards it...though I have one in black too which I had no doubt about keeping). But after four days straight of wear I am pleased to say I can't believe I even considered parting with her. I Turns out she is a wonderful light coloured small tote (it has a zipper if needed, but I found I like to tuck the zippers down to side). Will maybe switch to a Coach for the weekend though, thinking of maybe my Rogue Satchel in Black....or maybe my Rogue 25 in Chalk but I feel like I need something "dark" after going so light for most of the week!


----------



## Mum2LittleDove

Coach Spectator bag from 1986 - her inaugural carry for shopping.


----------



## JVSXOXO

Moved back into my Black Rogue this week. We were both passengers in my friend's plane today for an afternoon ride!


----------



## undecided45

JVSXOXO said:


> Moved back into my Black Rogue this week. We were both passengers in my friend's plane today for an afternoon ride!


This photo is amazing! Hope the experience was just as incredible!


----------



## JVSXOXO

undecided45 said:


> This photo is amazing! Hope the experience was just as incredible!



Thanks! My adrenaline junkie of a husband loved it because he got to steer. I, on the other hand, learned that my stomach gets along better with larger planes! Lol Still enjoyed the view, though.


----------



## momof3boyz

JVSXOXO said:


> Moved back into my Black Rogue this week. We were both passengers in my friend's plane today for an afternoon ride!


Love your Rogue ! Can you tell me , is this bag heavy ? Do you carry your bag alot ?  I am thinking of purchasing the Rogue for my work bag .


----------



## eleanors36

SEWDimples said:


> Legacy Pebbled Leather Duffle with Snoopy. This is my work horse bag. It rained most of the day.
> 
> View attachment 3811116


Oooo!  So pretty.  I love pebbled leather.


----------



## JVSXOXO

momof3boyz said:


> Love your Rogue ! Can you tell me , is this bag heavy ? Do you carry your bag alot ?  I am thinking of purchasing the Rogue for my work bag .


Thanks! I actually just made a thread about the weight comparing it to my 25. 
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/after-carrying-the-rogue-25-poll.971958/
I think it would make a great work bag depending on what all you need to carry in it, but I do personally find the bag to be heavy, especially when full!


----------



## Mum2LittleDove

Happy Monday - Market Tote in Peacock Blue


----------



## Raech

Mum2LittleDove said:


> Happy Monday - Market Tote in Peacock Blue
> View attachment 3821531


That looks like a Tiffany scooter  on your gorgeous blue Market tote


----------



## Mum2LittleDove

Raech said:


> That looks like a Tiffany scooter  on your gorgeous blue Market tote


Ah, it's a Fossil scooter. xx


----------



## Raech

Super cute. Love the scarf too. Very complimentary dressing.


----------



## Mum2LittleDove

Raech said:


> Super cute. Love the scarf too. Very complimentary dressing.


Thank you


----------



## faintlymacabre

Grey / Ginger Dinky today. I almost feel naked without the rest of my stuff.


----------



## MooMooVT

Taking my burnished grey out for a spin until my saddle Dinky arrives later today.


----------



## momofgirls

My wanted pouch, it fits so much


----------



## LL777

This stunning bag accompanied me to a job interview today


----------



## Mum2LittleDove

LL777 said:


> This stunning bag accompanied me to a job interview today



Great choice and I hope it brought you loads of luck.


----------



## momofgirls

LL777 said:


> This stunning bag accompanied me to a job interview today


❤️


----------



## LL777

Mum2LittleDove said:


> Great choice and I hope it brought you loads of luck.


Thank you, I hope so too


----------



## whateve

Mum2LittleDove said:


> View attachment 3819691
> Coach Spectator bag from 1986 - her inaugural carry for shopping.


I just got one of these! Great bag!


----------



## Mum2LittleDove

whateve said:


> I just got one of these! Great bag!


Surprisingly spacious - I'm not good at downsizing!


----------



## faintlymacabre

Kisslock for the weekend


----------



## Raech

Lazy and half awake, I took my pic in the office today. New oil slick rexy, with steel blue rogue.


----------



## Mortuary Maven

My new Drifter Crossbody, which I may or may not have bought to go with my new car! That Cherry leather looks perfect with the Clark Tartan Plaid in my VW GTI! [emoji173] [emoji173] [emoji173]


----------



## MooMooVT

Mortuary Maven said:


> My new Drifter Crossbody, which I may or may not have bought to go with my new car! That Cherry leather looks perfect with the Clark Tartan Plaid in my VW GTI! [emoji173] [emoji173] [emoji173]


Love both!


----------



## MooMooVT

My new saddle Dinky is my daily co-pilot. Just large enough to hold the essentials (I'm a freelancer so I don't go into an office every day. This has allowed me to pare down my daily bag size tremendously! This is handy since the smaller bags cost less and I now make less...)


----------



## Raech

Way too early this morning....


----------



## MooMooVT

Raech said:


> View attachment 3830167
> 
> 
> Way too early this morning....


So gorgeous!


----------



## omri

MooMooVT said:


> My new saddle Dinky is my daily co-pilot. Just large enough to hold the essentials (I'm a freelancer so I don't go into an office every day. This has allowed me to pare down my daily bag size tremendously! This is handy since the smaller bags cost less and I now make less...)


What a nice color


----------



## MooMooVT

omri said:


> What a nice color


Thanks! A little more orange in the pic than real life. The Saddle color is such a classic


----------



## Raech

MooMooVT said:


> So gorgeous!


Thank you. So early this morning flash was a MUST. LOL


----------



## cap

Raech said:


> View attachment 3830167
> 
> 
> Way too early this morning....


I always LOVED this color . So sad I missed it


----------



## Raech

cap said:


> I always LOVED this color . So sad I missed it


Oh I did too. I bought it NWT on ebay for $500 shipped


----------



## Goofydes

Mortuary Maven said:


> My new Drifter Crossbody, which I may or may not have bought to go with my new car! That Cherry leather looks perfect with the Clark Tartan Plaid in my VW GTI! [emoji173] [emoji173] [emoji173]


 Oh good you got the car!! I follow you on YouTube and saw your video with the car.


----------



## MooMooVT

Goofydes said:


> Oh good you got the car!! I follow you on YouTube and saw your video with the car.


Ditto! Your YouTubes are great


----------



## MooMooVT

Took Cherry Dinky out for a spin today mostly to show her off to a GF over breakfast. Safely tucked away again until spring or my next excuse.


----------



## faintlymacabre

Olive Rogue is loaded up and ready for the work week. Poor thing is totally stuffed... I really need to learn to travel lighter.


----------



## CoachMaven

Raech said:


> Lazy and half awake, I took my pic in the office today. New oil slick rexy, with steel blue rogue.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3828986


I still think about this bag. I hope to see it in the SAS, because I want it! (I just can't spend full price right now, lol)


----------



## Raech

Luck [emoji256]


----------



## Pagan

Western Whipstitch Rogue.


----------



## MooMooVT

Pagan said:


> View attachment 3834883
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Western Whipstitch Rogue.


LOVE


----------



## RayKay

Pagan said:


> View attachment 3834883
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Western Whipstitch Rogue.



This is one of my favourite bags, never mind Rogues, but I can never quite capture how beautiful the blue is like you just did here!


----------



## MooMooVT

RayKay said:


> This is one of my favourite bags, never mind Rogues, but I can never quite capture how beautiful the blue is like you just did here!


I need a darker color Rogue and this one is FANTASTIC! Hoping Coach brings back some additional fall/winter colors soon!


----------



## sb2

Pagan said:


> View attachment 3834883
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Western Whipstitch Rogue.


Definitely more glossy in your picture but I do love mine too! Love the contrast on this one! Congrats


----------



## undecided45

Black rogue 25 - my train passenger!


----------



## Lake Effect

Very excited to introduce my newest co-pilot, vintage Ms. Bancroft! I am in luuuv


----------



## tlo

Pagan said:


> View attachment 3834883
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Western Whipstitch Rogue.



Twins!  One of my favorites


----------



## AstridRhapsody

1st generation oxblood rogue with rexy strap.


----------



## faintlymacabre

Harley77 said:


> View attachment 3838587
> 
> 1st generation oxblood rogue with rexy strap.



That first-gen Oxblood is so beautiful!

How do you like the strap so far?  Is it heavy?  Mine hasn't even shipped yet!


----------



## AstridRhapsody

faintlymacabre said:


> That first-gen Oxblood is so beautiful!
> 
> How do you like the strap so far?  Is it heavy?  Mine hasn't even shipped yet!


It's definitely heavy but doesn't bother me at all. Super comfortable and the length is great too. I also love that it matches most of my rogues.


----------



## Raech

Harley77 said:


> It's definitely heavy but doesn't bother me at all. Super comfortable and the length is great too. I also love that it matches most of my rogues.


It looked dead sexy on the red rogue too.


----------



## Laurie Lou

Passenger seat occupants: Kisslock satchel, Kisslock pouch and me lol


----------



## Hobbsy

Harley77 said:


> View attachment 3838587
> 
> 1st generation oxblood rogue with rexy strap.


Love love love!


----------



## Hobbsy

Laurie Lou said:


> View attachment 3840563
> 
> 
> Passenger seat occupants: Kisslock satchel, Kisslock pouch and me lol


Adorable!


----------



## pursegirlie

Laurie Lou said:


> View attachment 3840563
> 
> 
> Passenger seat occupants: Kisslock satchel, Kisslock pouch and me lol



This is so cute! I'd stare at it all day!


----------



## pursegirlie

faintlymacabre said:


> Kisslock for the weekend



This is so nice!


----------



## Wendyann7

Harley77 said:


> View attachment 3838587
> 
> 1st generation oxblood rogue with rexy strap.



OMG!  I must have this strap


----------



## TangerineKandy

Not a bag this round, but now that it's beginning to feel more like autumn I wanted to share my newest purchase, this gorgeous scarf I picked up a couple of weekends ago!


----------



## Raech

Wendyann7 said:


> OMG!  I must have this strap


It's on coach.com


----------



## MKB0925




----------



## AstridRhapsody

Tooled Tea Rose Bandit and matching clutch.


----------



## AubergineSally

Rogue Tote in Heather Gray.


----------



## SEWDimples

Butterscotch Rogue Satchel.


----------



## Glttglam

First time buying a Coach bag in a while but I couldn't resist the glitter It is the small Christie in glitter crossgrain leather in lilac.


----------



## SEWDimples

Pagan said:


> View attachment 3834883
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Western Whipstitch Rogue.





Lake Effect said:


> Very excited to introduce my newest co-pilot, vintage Ms. Bancroft! I am in luuuv
> View attachment 3837672




I would like to add both of these bags to my collection. The Rogue is on *bay, but it is expensive and the Bancroft is not easy to find at a reasonable price.


----------



## MKB0925

My Saddle Edie


----------



## BlackLaceFan

The weather has finally cooled off, so i decided to bring out my black Borough. Love this bag so much!


----------



## Lake Effect

TGIF! My latest rehab, NYC Market Tote. Found a great scarf at a flea market that is perfect for fall and my BT, brown, mocha bags 


	

		
			
		

		
	
 Well, when I took the pic it was Friday, lol!


----------



## Lake Effect

SEWDimples said:


> I would like to add both of these bags to my collection. The Rogue is on *bay, but it is expensive and the Bancroft is not easy to find at a reasonable price.


I found the Bancroft while doing a search on ebay for a vintage briefcase looking for something else and it was cheap. And I walked into  a FL Goodwill last winter and found 3 great vintage bags, $25 each.  Keep looking, you just never know when you will find a fabulous bag, at a bargain!


----------



## SEWDimples

Lake Effect said:


> I found the Bancroft while doing a search on ebay for a vintage briefcase looking for something else and it was cheap. And I walked into  a FL Goodwill last winter and found 3 great vintage bags, $25 each.  Keep looking, you just never know when you will find a fabulous bag, at a bargain!


Thanks for the feedback. I'll give it a try. I think I might go out today and check some consignment shops.


----------



## holiday123

Dinky with floral strap


----------



## TangerineKandy

Loved using my new dinky today!


----------



## branbran1984

Such a cute way to update the original Dinky!


----------



## Sarah03

TangerineKandy said:


> Loved using my new dinky today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3858928



Adorable! I love the color combo.


----------



## YuYu90

Outlaw 36 with wild beast haircalf print


----------



## Pagan

Lake Effect said:


> TGIF! My latest rehab, NYC Market Tote. Found a great scarf at a flea market that is perfect for fall and my BT, brown, mocha bags
> View attachment 3858079
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, when I took the pic it was Friday, lol!


What a gorgeous bag. She looks like she's seen some adventures and could tell some great stories.


----------



## Lake Effect

Thanks  Bought off eBay. The leather, which seemed especially thick, just responded so well to conditioning products. Yes, would love to here what tales this bag could tell. I have been under the weather since last Friday so I haven't taken the time to change out of it. I may ride out the week with thus baby!


----------



## Lake Effect

YuYu90 said:


> Outlaw 36 with wild beast haircalf print


Lol Mohawk Rexy is growing on me!


----------



## SEWDimples

Pebbled Leather Ace 28.


----------



## Satcheldoll

SEWDimples said:


> Pebbled Leather Ace 28.
> 
> View attachment 3863241


I love this bag! Sad I missed out on it but I think it would have been too big for me.


----------



## SEWDimples

Satcheldoll said:


> I love this bag! Sad I missed out on it but I think it would have been too big for me.


It is really nice. The leather is super soft now. I do not think it is that big, but I'm plus size. Let's hope they make a smaller version with the same type of leather.


----------



## zinacef

SEWDimples said:


> It is really nice. The leather is super soft now. I do not think it is that big, but I'm plus size. Let's hope they make a smaller version with the same type of leather.


I have been looking for this size and color,  I have the little bitty one which is really really tiny,  can you give me this purse’s style #. ?  TIA!


----------



## Hobbsy

SEWDimples said:


> Pebbled Leather Ace 28.
> 
> View attachment 3863241


Lovely!!


----------



## Lake Effect

SEWDimples said:


> Thanks for the feedback. I'll give it a try. I think I might go out today and check some consignment shops.


A possibility.
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Coach-Vint...931601?hash=item3d4b748191:g:dYAAAOSwg4lZ3uE2


----------



## SEWDimples

Lake Effect said:


> A possibility.
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Coach-Vint...931601?hash=item3d4b748191:g:dYAAAOSwg4lZ3uE2


Thanks! I appreciate the info. I have this one on my watch list, but the strap is missing. Also, watching one on Poshmark and Etsy.


----------



## Lake Effect

SEWDimples said:


> Thanks! I appreciate the info. I have this one on my watch list, but the strap is missing. Also, watching one on Poshmark and Etsy.


I just saw you posting on the Couriers. Great, you seem to be on top of things lol! ; )


----------



## Lake Effect

Had to dig out my lil pumpkin for the day! This was my first Coach purchase *insert nostalgic sigh* at JAX factory store, July 1998.


----------



## whateve

Lake Effect said:


> Had to dig out my lil pumpkin for the day! This was my first Coach purchase *insert nostalgic sigh* at JAX factory store, July 1998.
> View attachment 3867298


How wonderful that you have your first Coach! I forgot I have an orange bag. I should switch.


----------



## Lake Effect

whateve said:


> How wonderful that you have your first Coach! I forgot I have an orange bag. I should switch.


My younger sister was with me at the JAX factory store when I bought this and she bought several periwinkle items, one of them being the belted patch you have. I have to ask her if she still has it.


----------



## Laurie Lou

Kisslock Satchel 38


----------



## houseof999

Laurie Lou said:


> View attachment 3869223
> 
> 
> Kisslock Satchel 38


So in love with your bag! [emoji7]


----------



## MooMooVT

houseof999 said:


> So in love with your bag! [emoji7]


This is true...


----------



## undecided45

Taking her out to the mall today!


----------



## houseof999

undecided45 said:


> Taking her out to the mall today!


[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7] OMG so breathtaking, every single time!


----------



## undecided45

houseof999 said:


> [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7] OMG so breathtaking, every single time!


Thank you! Funny story - I took her to the Coach store in Boston a couple weeks ago and they asked me if I worked for Coach after seeing the purse!


----------



## houseof999

undecided45 said:


> Thank you! Funny story - I took her to the Coach store in Boston a couple weeks ago and they asked me if I worked for Coach after seeing the purse!


They probably thought you must have been someone important to get first dibs on such a rare piece like that!


----------



## undecided45

houseof999 said:


> They probably thought you must have been someone important to get first dibs on such a rare piece like that!


LOL! Just crazy luck, fortunately!


----------



## houseof999

undecided45 said:


> LOL! Just crazy luck, fortunately!


Yes!!! Thank God! I too got lucky with the red one as I didn't know how limited it was. To think I only bought it because the long strap matched my oxblood Rogue.  Lol! I still want the chalk Cherry print one that didn't work out due to damage. Sigh.


----------



## MooMooVT

On our way to the Coach Store!!!!


----------



## houseof999

MooMooVT said:


> On our way to the Coach Store!!!!


Exciting! Jealous. I wanted to go and feel up some goodies!


----------



## BeachBagGal

undecided45 said:


> Taking her out to the mall today!



SO cute and unique!! 

I really wish I was able to get one of those card cases.


----------



## MooMooVT

MooMooVT said:


> On our way to the Coach Store!!!!


Meant to attach my bag of the day!


----------



## Lake Effect

MooMooVT said:


> Meant to attach my bag of the day!


Oh , I love a Brit, though I am guessing that is not the color name given these days. And is that a scrunchi clip blending in on your handle?? I am not the only one doing this lol?  to you for that!


----------



## MooMooVT

Lake Effect said:


> Oh , I love a Brit, though I am guessing that is not the color name given these days. And is that a scrunchi clip blending in on your handle?? I am not the only one doing this lol?  to you for that!


Thank you! It's technically "saddle" color. And I love that I can keep hair ties close by! You never know when the wind will get you!


----------



## Suzanne B.

Lake Effect said:


> Oh , I love a Brit, though I am guessing that is not the color name given these days. And is that a scrunchi clip blending in on your handle?? I am not the only one doing this lol?  to you for that!


I think it's something a lot of us do.....great minds think alike and all that.    I keep a spare in my bag and carry my favorite clip with me....if it's not already in my hair.


----------



## MooMooVT

Some Flax Dinky love on this sunny fall day!


----------



## Lake Effect

MooMooVT said:


> Some Flax Dinky love on this sunny fall day!


 Nice touch!


----------



## SEWDimples

True Red Nomad with outlet bag charm.


----------



## MKB0925

Gorgeous and love that charm!!


----------



## SEWDimples

MKB0925 said:


> Gorgeous and love that charm!!


Thank you! I love bag charms.


----------



## Soulshifted

aundria17 said:


> View attachment 3626235
> 
> Wild tea rose dinky


Wow... This bag is absolutely fantastic, and I love the strap. Something about the layered look of tea flowers on dark colored bags like this make me happy inside.


----------



## Glttglam

Just switched into my small Christie carryall in the glitter crossgrain leather in lilac.


----------



## AnnieVan

I'm rocking a Kate Spade today.


----------



## faintlymacabre

Kisslock picking up some sushi with me.


----------



## BeachBagGal

faintlymacabre said:


> Kisslock picking up some sushi with me.
> View attachment 3897415



Love that bag and all that sushi looks YUM!!!


----------



## AnnieVan

An old friend....Happy Monday!


----------



## AnnieVan

An old friend.. . Happy Monday!


----------



## SEWDimples

This beautiful Chelsea flagship bag.


----------



## SEWDimples

Dinky with Quilting and Rivets.


----------



## Pagan

SEWDimples said:


> Dinky with Quilting and Rivets.
> View attachment 3910157


I love this one. If I didn't already have a Black Dinky & Dinky 24, I'd definitely have pulled the trigger on this. I think the rivets look so elegant on this one. It can serve as an evening bag.


----------



## faintlymacabre

SEWDimples said:


> Dinky with Quilting and Rivets.
> View attachment 3910157


This is so elegant, but with a touch of edge! Love it!


----------



## SEWDimples

Pebbled Leather Ace 28.


----------



## Satcheldoll

SEWDimples said:


> Pebbled Leather Ace 28.
> 
> View attachment 3910878


Oh, I love this bag!


----------



## SEWDimples

Satcheldoll said:


> Oh, I love this bag!


Thank you! It is my favorite Ace and I use it more than my Rogues. I love the leather on this bag. It is super soft, plus  it can hold all of the stuff I need to carry on a daily basis.


----------



## Wendyann7

SEWDimples said:


> Pebbled Leather Ace 28.
> 
> View attachment 3910878



Bag twins!  Been carrying mine too!


----------



## Satcheldoll

SEWDimples said:


> Thank you! It is my favorite Ace and I use it more than my Rogues. I love the leather on this bag. It is super soft, plus  it can hold all of the stuff I need to carry on a daily basis.


I'm glad you love it. I missed out on this one. I was hesitant because I thought it would be too big. I should have at least tried it out.


----------



## shillinggirl88

An oldie but goodie! Miss Molly. I sometimes forget how much I love the Legacy 2012ish line!


----------



## HesitantShopper

SEWDimples said:


> Pebbled Leather Ace 28.
> 
> View attachment 3910878



Nice! regret never getting one, it's a great bag.


----------



## Laurie Lou

Felix


----------



## momofgirls

Laurie Lou said:


> View attachment 3911415
> 
> 
> Felix


Pretty


----------



## shillinggirl88

shillinggirl88 said:


> An oldie but goodie! Miss Molly. I sometimes forget how much I love the Legacy 2012ish line!


----------



## momof3boyz

SEWDimples said:


> Dinky with Quilting and Rivets.
> View attachment 3910157


Gorgeous !!!!   Love this bag !   I am obsessed with the quilting line . I will add the Rogue to my collection one day


----------



## SEWDimples

Wendyann7 said:


> Bag twins!  Been carrying mine too!


Cool. I wish Coach would make it in more colors, but the exact same leather. It is one of the best leathers I've own.



Satcheldoll said:


> I'm glad you love it. I missed out on this one. I was hesitant because I thought it would be too big. I should have at least tried it out.


Yeah, you should have tried it. It is much bigger than the glovetanned leather Ace bags, but not too big. Hopefully, Coach will release it again in black and other colors. I would buy another one.



HesitantShopper said:


> Nice! regret never getting one, it's a great bag.


Yes, it is a great bag because of the leather and size. The opening is much easier to get in and out of unlike the glovetanned leather Ace bags. I like those bags as well because I own two of them.



momof3boyz said:


> Gorgeous !!!!   Love this bag !   I am obsessed with the quilting line . I will add the Rogue to my collection one day


Yes!! I hope you get it. The quilting is amazing.


----------



## MooMooVT

Carrying my Furla Candy Satchel today since it’s snowing and not leather friendly. But this gap is wipe & wear!


----------



## Satcheldoll

MooMooVT said:


> Carrying my Furla Candy Satchel today since it’s snowing and not leather friendly. But this gap is wipe & wear!


I love this color! I've been looking for a bag this color green. [emoji7]


----------



## MooMooVT

Satcheldoll said:


> I love this color! I've been looking for a bag this color green. [emoji7]


Thanks! I’ve had this puppy for about 4 years. Carried it daily for 3 years - until the Great Coach Jag of 2017. Now she’s my bad weather friend.


----------



## whateve

MooMooVT said:


> Thanks! I’ve had this puppy for about 4 years. Carried it daily for 3 years - until the Great Coach Jag of 2017. Now she’s my bad weather friend.


Wow, 3 years! She has held up wonderfully.


----------



## MooMooVT

whateve said:


> Wow, 3 years! She has held up wonderfully.


A work horse indeed! Love this bag. Worth every penny for my dime


----------



## Bagmedic

MooMooVT said:


> Carrying my Furla Candy Satchel today since it’s snowing and not leather friendly. But this gap is wipe & wear!


And cheery on a snowy day!


----------



## elisabettaverde

holiday123 said:


> Dinky with floral strap
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3858412


So cute!!


----------



## elisabettaverde

undecided45 said:


> Taking her out to the mall today!


Amazing color way!! So feminine.


----------



## elisabettaverde

SEWDimples said:


> Dinky with Quilting and Rivets.
> View attachment 3910157


Just elegant!!


----------



## SEWDimples

Rogue satchel in Butterscotch.


----------



## SEWDimples

Michael Kors Miranda Zip Top.


----------



## indiaink

Custom Rogue 25


----------



## Hobbsy

indiaink said:


> View attachment 3949093
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Custom Rogue 25
> View attachment 3949093


Beautiful!


----------



## SEWDimples

indiaink said:


> View attachment 3949093
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Custom Rogue 25
> View attachment 3949093


Great bag! Love the Rogue. Let us keep this thread going.


----------



## indiaink

SEWDimples said:


> Great bag! Love the Rogue. Let us keep this thread going.


I may get smashed by some other of my peeps, but I gotta say: The Coach 1941 Rogue 25 is like a child of Bottega Veneta and Max Mara, seriously. Love this bag!!!


----------



## wintotty

My Minnie bag today


----------



## SEWDimples

wintotty said:


> My Minnie bag today


Congrats! This is a special Rogue. Also, it looks great riding shotgun. Enjoy!


----------



## TangerineKandy

indiaink said:


> View attachment 3949093
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Custom Rogue 25
> View attachment 3949093


I LOVE this!


----------



## Lake Effect

Sorry ladies, you'll have to indulge me a little today!  It just seems a little sunnier today on my commute across Center City Philly. Gotta show a little love for hometown boys that sealed the deal! Thanks Pat's for a real game.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Lake Effect said:


> Sorry ladies, you'll have to indulge me a little today!  It just seems a little sunnier today on my commute across Center City Philly. Gotta show a little love for hometown boys that sealed the deal! Thanks Pat's for a real game.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3958109


Strut yo' stuff! Congrats to the Eagles!  They gave us a great game to watch!


----------



## holiday123

Running errands today. Love this smushy bag.


----------



## Lake Effect

holiday123 said:


> Running errands today. Love this smushy bag.


Gorgeous color, and fringe!!


----------



## momofgirls

Melon Rogue


----------



## Satcheldoll

momofgirls said:


> Melon Rogue


Twins! I've been carrying mine all week.


----------



## Wendyann7

Bag twins with melon too!  Carrying my black 1st gen rogue today!


----------



## SEWDimples

Keith Haring Love tote.


----------



## Bagmedic

SEWDimples said:


> Keith Haring Love tote.
> 
> View attachment 3971875


The world needs this.....


----------



## Glttglam

Just switched into my small Christie in glitter crossgrain leather in lilac


----------



## Iluvhaute

My dark demin rogue and I are running errands with the hubster.


----------



## MooMooVT

Cheating today - but had to take advantage of rare sunshine & warm weather to christen my new Chloe Faye Backpack. The small holds quite a bit more than I thought. I could easily throw in a light sweater or wrap. 

This is my splurge of 2018 so that’s for indulging my excitement


----------



## MKB0925

MooMooVT said:


> View attachment 3982567
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheating today - but had to take advantage of rare sunshine & warm weather to christen my new Chloe Faye Backpack. The small holds quite a bit more than I thought. I could easily throw in a light sweater or wrap.
> 
> This is my splurge of 2018 so that’s for indulging my excitement


Gorgeous bag!


----------



## holiday123

Camera bag with cross floral stitch small wallet. Just got the wallet at Dillard's for $20!  I also picked up the soft wallet in same print for $31.50. Love these end of the month sales.


----------



## undecided45

holiday123 said:


> Camera bag with cross floral stitch small wallet. Just got the wallet at Dillard's for $20!  I also picked up the soft wallet in same print for $31.50. Love these end of the month sales.


Such a pretty bag and wallet! Enjoy!


----------



## Bagmedic

holiday123 said:


> Camera bag with cross floral stitch small wallet. Just got the wallet at Dillard's for $20!  I also picked up the soft wallet in same print for $31.50. Love these end of the month sales.


Going to the outlet tonight....will stop by Dillards since it is on the way!  Mine doesn't usually have that much but can't hurt to see!


----------



## Teagaggle

MooMooVT said:


> View attachment 3982567
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheating today - but had to take advantage of rare sunshine & warm weather to christen my new Chloe Faye Backpack. The small holds quite a bit more than I thought. I could easily throw in a light sweater or wrap.
> 
> This is my splurge of 2018 so that’s for indulging my excitement


That is one sweet bag! Love the chain detail!


----------



## BeachBagGal

holiday123 said:


> Camera bag with cross floral stitch small wallet. Just got the wallet at Dillard's for $20!  I also picked up the soft wallet in same print for $31.50. Love these end of the month sales.



Wow I LOVE that bag!!! [emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## holiday123

Bagmedic said:


> Going to the outlet tonight....will stop by Dillards since it is on the way!  Mine doesn't usually have that much but can't hurt to see!


Good Luck!  Mine is hit or miss.  Today they had a lot of Coach SLG's, but only a couple bags.  They had rivet Paige, rivet foldover, rivet crossbody pouch and a few large rivet Nolita wristlets. They also had a few swingpacks, dinky 1941 in dusty rose and phone crossbody's.  No large bags and the only 65% plus 40% items were the 2 wallets I got, and some ornaments leftover from Christmas.


----------



## saristar

Went back to work this week! So I pulled out my work bag.


----------



## Suzanne B.

saristar said:


> Went back to work this week! So I pulled out my work bag.
> 
> View attachment 3986245


The bag is nice, but I love that wallet!


----------



## Bagmedic

Bagmedic said:


> Going to the outlet tonight....will stop by Dillards since it is on the way!  Mine doesn't usually have that much but can't hurt to see!


Only had the lilac floral wallet at my Dillard's.  Not fond of the coated canvas and I think it would have been at least $65 so I'd rather put that toward something else.  I don't feel like driving across town to the other Dillards which may have better stock.  Maybe I'll call them.....


----------



## wintotty

My new love


----------



## AstridRhapsody

wintotty said:


> My new love


Love this! I ordered the metallic smoke version, can't wait to get it. What all can it fit? Hoping my slim wallet, wristlet, phone, and keys will fit without having to play tetris.


----------



## Bagmedic

That mail bag is so gorgeous but looks to be more formal looking?  I'm not sure where I'd use it considering the size.  It is very pretty, though!  Sometimes you have to see them in person to get a real feel for it.


----------



## wintotty

Harley77 said:


> Love this! I ordered the metallic smoke version, can't wait to get it. What all can it fit? Hoping my slim wallet, wristlet, phone, and keys will fit without having to play tetris.



It depends on how big the wristlet is, but wallet, phone, keys and some more will comfortable fit in the bag!


----------



## LL777

wintotty said:


> My new love


The bag is absolutely beautiful


----------



## tealocean

holiday123 said:


> Camera bag with cross floral stitch small wallet. Just got the wallet at Dillard's for $20!  I also picked up the soft wallet in same print for $31.50. Love these end of the month sales.


Wow! Beauties! Thank you for sharing! I had no idea they had these end of the month sales & never go look. Is this every month?


----------



## holiday123

tealocean said:


> Wow! Beauties! Thank you for sharing! I had no idea they had these end of the month sales & never go look. Is this every month?


Hi, no not every month.  I don't remember the pattern.  It's usually the last Thursday-Saturday of the month (starts Wednesday for cardholders) but they take some months off.  I'm pretty sure they don't do it March or April, and I know they do it September, October, day after Thanksgiving, New Years Day and in January and February.  The rest of the months I usually just go to the site on that Wednesday to see.  

It is either an extra 30%, 40% or 50% (50% only for New Years and day after Christmas) off the already marked down price depending on what corporate decides I assume.  The already marked down prices are 30%, 50% and then 65% off retail, so there are some deals to be found!  The wallets I got were 65% then 40% off


----------



## jcnc

holiday123 said:


> Camera bag with cross floral stitch small wallet. Just got the wallet at Dillard's for $20!  I also picked up the soft wallet in same print for $31.50. Love these end of the month sales.


What a pretty bag!


----------



## ccbaggirl89

holiday123 said:


> Camera bag with cross floral stitch small wallet. Just got the wallet at Dillard's for $20!  I also picked up the soft wallet in same print for $31.50. Love these end of the month sales.


Wow, what a great deal on that wallet. I wish I had a Dillard's where I am!


----------



## tealocean

holiday123 said:


> Hi, no not every month.  I don't remember the pattern.  It's usually the last Thursday-Saturday of the month (starts Wednesday for cardholders) but they take some months off.  I'm pretty sure they don't do it March or April, and I know they do it September, October, day after Thanksgiving, New Years Day and in January and February.  The rest of the months I usually just go to the site on that Wednesday to see.
> 
> It is either an extra 30%, 40% or 50% (50% only for New Years and day after Christmas) off the already marked down price depending on what corporate decides I assume.  The already marked down prices are 30%, 50% and then 65% off retail, so there are some deals to be found!  The wallets I got were 65% then 40% off


Thank you!


----------



## solarsylver

Baseman "Kiki" City Zip Tote in Chalk.


----------



## SEWDimples

Tabac medium Saddle bag with Kate Spade computer bag. All in the family.


----------



## SEWDimples

RK RDK bag in Peridot.


----------



## tealocean

SEWDimples said:


> RK RDK bag in Peridot.
> 
> View attachment 4017965


Such a pretty bag in a happy color! Beautiful!


----------



## SEWDimples

1st generation Rogue with new outlet bag charm.


----------



## CoachMaven

Rogue 25 in dark turquoise with rivets. First day out with this one!


----------



## SEWDimples

Cheating today.


----------



## AstridRhapsody

Absolutely love this bag!!!!


----------



## Sarah03

Harley77 said:


> Absolutely love this bag!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4025437



Gorgeous!!!


----------



## Iamminda

Harley77 said:


> Absolutely love this bag!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4025437



Love the look of this A Sui Duffle


----------



## SEWDimples

Harley77 said:


> Absolutely love this bag!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4025437


This bag is beautiful. I still look for it.


----------



## SEWDimples

1941 Saddle Rogue 36.


----------



## Bagmedic

SEWDimples said:


> 1941 Saddle Rogue 36.
> 
> View attachment 4026061


I need to take mine out somewhere!  I have the one with the snake handle.  Do you carry a lot in your bags?  I don't feel I carry that much but usually need a full size bag for every day.  My 36 is going to seem a little empty I think but they are so gorgeous!  I'm starting to really love the tangerine suede lining, too!  Really brightens things up!


----------



## SEWDimples

Bagmedic said:


> I need to take mine out somewhere!  I have the one with the snake handle.  Do you carry a lot in your bags?  I don't feel I carry that much but usually need a full size bag for every day.  My 36 is going to seem a little empty I think but they are so gorgeous!  I'm starting to really love the tangerine suede lining, too!  Really brightens things up!


I wish I had the one with snake handles. It is gorgeous. I do not carry much. I used it today because I’m carrying my iPad.


----------



## Syren

SEWDimples said:


> 1941 Saddle Rogue 36.
> 
> View attachment 4026061


Soooo pretty!  Part of me wishes I bought this one also in the last FOS sale... ok not part of me, I totally regret not buying it and getting the suede blue instead because I had to return it for hardware issues haha

She looks great with the bag charm!


----------



## Syren

Bagmedic said:


> I need to take mine out somewhere!  I have the one with the snake handle.  Do you carry a lot in your bags?  I don't feel I carry that much but usually need a full size bag for every day.  My 36 is going to seem a little empty I think but they are so gorgeous!  I'm starting to really love the tangerine suede lining, too!  Really brightens things up!


The bright suede is my fav part!  Haha!  I’ve only carried my 36 a few days but I don’t have a ton in it, wristlet, nolita style wristlet, flat case, and my iPad. I just like a big bag for work even if there’s not much in it haha


----------



## SEWDimples

It is raining here and I and to go see accountant in another city. Pulled out this patent leather beauty.


----------



## couchette

SEWDimples said:


> It is raining here and I and to go see accountant in another city. Pulled out this patent leather beauty.
> 
> View attachment 4028439


WOW just love this one....wish they still sold it


----------



## CoachMaven

couchette said:


> WOW just love this one....wish they still sold it


You can find these on Ebay, it's the Lindsey bag from the former Madison line. I used to own one myself, and while I loved the style, I wasn't crazy about the color. I always wanted one in the elusive saffron shade.


----------



## SEWDimples

Cheating with Michael Kors zip top Miranda satchel.


----------



## Bagmedic

SEWDimples said:


> Cheating with Michael Kors zip top Miranda satchel.
> 
> View attachment 4029420


I like this one.  I typically don't like Michael Kors bags.  What is the bag charm with the long studded leather?  I like it!  Gives it an edgey look!


----------



## holiday123

Bagmedic said:


> I like this one.  I typically don't like Michael Kors bags.  What is the bag charm with the long studded leather?  I like it!  Gives it an edgey look!


Agree! I like this MK bag!


----------



## SEWDimples

Bagmedic said:


> I like this one.  I typically don't like Michael Kors bags.  What is the bag charm with the long studded leather?  I like it!  Gives it an edgey look!


Thanks! This is the Micheal Kors Zip Top Miranda satchel. It is from the Michael Kors collection line, which is similar to the Coach 1941 line. I really love collection bags, even though I still buy Michael and outlet bags.

The bag charm is from Rebecca Minkoff. I purchased it from Saks Off Fifth with a few other charms.

Coach FOB Addict Central - Key Ring CLUBHOUSE!!



holiday123 said:


> Agree! I like this MK bag!


Thanks! It is my favorite MK bag.


----------



## SEWDimples

Pebbled leather Ace 28.


----------



## Satcheldoll

SEWDimples said:


> Pebbled leather Ace 28.
> 
> View attachment 4032228


I fall in love everytime I see this bag! [emoji7]


----------



## SEWDimples

Rogue satchel in Butterscotch with snake detail.


----------



## SEWDimples

My new canvas Maket tote with new yellow feather bag charm.


----------



## SEWDimples

Cornflower 1941 Ace


----------



## debbiesdaughter

My new to me Coach Teal Borough!  I have wanted this bag for so long and finally got one!!!  I am in love!!


----------



## inkfade

I pulled out my Nomad crossbody in aubergine for the first time in months this morning. Forgot how much I love the shape, color, and practicality of this bag. Will be using it a lot during the summer, along with the burnished saddle version that I also have!


----------



## tealocean

debbiesdaughter said:


> My new to me Coach Teal Borough!  I have wanted this bag for so long and finally got one!!!  I am in love!!


I love the look of this bag and what a gorgeous color!


----------



## Lake Effect

SEWDimples said:


> Pebbled leather Ace 28.
> 
> View attachment 4032228





SEWDimples said:


> Rogue satchel in Butterscotch with snake detail.
> 
> View attachment 4033338





SEWDimples said:


> My new canvas Maket tote with new yellow feather bag charm.
> 
> View attachment 4034307





SEWDimples said:


> Cornflower 1941 Ace
> 
> View attachment 4039231


I have come to a conclusion. Since, I believe , you have admired some of my vintage bags and I completely love this contemporary collection, I propose we swap bag collections for a month!
Lol lol, if only that was possible. Kudos on rotating your bags


----------



## Lake Effect

debbiesdaughter said:


> My new to me Coach Teal Borough!  I have wanted this bag for so long and finally got one!!!  I am in love!!





inkfade said:


> I pulled out my Nomad crossbody in aubergine for the first time in months this morning. Forgot how much I love the shape, color, and practicality of this bag. Will be using it a lot during the summer, along with the burnished saddle version that I also have!
> 
> View attachment 4040085


Don't get me wrong. I love my collection of mostly vintage bags, in mostly neutrals and dark colors. But these colors/bags are gorgeous and I am ready expand to some bright colors of any vintage!
The desire for brightness is probably influenced by the way the cooler weather is dragging on in my neck of the woods.


----------



## Stephg

Black rogue 36


----------



## Syren

Stephg said:


> Black rogue 36
> 
> View attachment 4040537



Twins today! [emoji1] It’s funny, I have lines on the sides of the front of the bag exactly where yours start lol It must just be how the bag slouches. Mine smells so spicy and leathery delicious haha


----------



## faintlymacabre

Stephg said:


> Black rogue 36
> 
> View attachment 4040537



Just delicious!  This makes me want to switch into my black 36 again tonight.


----------



## Stephg

Syren said:


> Twins today! [emoji1] It’s funny, I have lines on the sides of the front of the bag exactly where yours start lol It must just be how the bag slouches. Mine smells so spicy and leathery delicious haha



Haha! I love her slouchiness!



faintlymacabre said:


> Just delicious!  This makes me want to switch into my black 36 again tonight.



Such a great bag!


----------



## Newpurselove

Pop of red today! I could look at this bag all day. I walk past it and have to compliment it- my husband thinks I'm nuts


----------



## tealocean

Lake Effect said:


> I have come to a conclusion. Since, I believe , you have admired some of my vintage bags and I completely love this contemporary collection, I propose we swap bag collections for a month!
> Lol lol, if only that was possible. Kudos on rotating your bags


You reminded me something I'd like to ask everyone.  Do you (would you) share bags with friends if they asked? For example someone visiting that wasn't able to bring a pretty going out bag or a friend going to a fancy event or a special date and needs something for just one night. I would, depending on the person and whether I knew they'd take care of it or not! I have a few inexpensive evening bags and would happily let a friend use them, but then I think about the nice leather colorful ones for everyday and would choose to lend a less favorite one to avoid any hard feelings in case they don't treat it with care. That makes me feel weird to admit. On the other hand, if they needed a bag for some reason, I could just give them one and set it free since I have so many. That's a happy thought.


----------



## tealocean

Stephg said:


> Black rogue 36
> 
> View attachment 4040537


There's that yummy leather! I'd better never touch one of these bags because the leather looks great enough in pictures!


----------



## tealocean

Newpurselove said:


> Pop of red today! I could look at this bag all day. I walk past it and have to compliment it- my husband thinks I'm nuts


So funny! That is a beautiful red!


----------



## SEWDimples

My Tabac Saddle bag with new melon phone wallet.


----------



## holiday123

SEWDimples said:


> My Tabac Saddle bag with new melon phone wallet.
> 
> View attachment 4041320


Twins! Love the saddle.  Does your have the outside back pocket too?  I wish they put that on newer versions.


----------



## SEWDimples

holiday123 said:


> Twins! Love the saddle.  Does your have the outside back pocket too?  I wish they put that on newer versions.


Yes, it does. I have the same bag in Fog/Adobe color. It is a great bag.


----------



## SEWDimples

Lake Effect said:


> I have come to a conclusion. Since, I believe , you have admired some of my vintage bags and I completely love this contemporary collection, I propose we swap bag collections for a month!
> Lol lol, if only that was possible. Kudos on rotating your bags


Thank you! I'm so flattered. It would be so much fun to swap. I love your vintage collection. Sometimes when I see one of your bag, I go on resale sites to try and find it. I'm working on a vintage collection, but I cannot find time to do the rehabb.  Also, I have some of my original bags from back in the day that could use some TLC.



Stephg said:


> Black rogue 36
> 
> View attachment 4040537


Looks gorgeous. Love the Rogue.



Newpurselove said:


> Pop of red today! I could look at this bag all day. I walk past it and have to compliment it- my husband thinks I'm nuts


You are not nuts. Bags are really attractive and deserve compliments. I love the beautiful red color of your saddle bag.


----------



## musiclover

tealocean said:


> You reminded me something I'd like to ask everyone.  Do you (would you) share bags with friends if they asked? For example someone visiting that wasn't able to bring a pretty going out bag or a friend going to a fancy event or a special date and needs something for just one night. I would, depending on the person and whether I knew they'd take care of it or not! I have a few inexpensive evening bags and would happily let a friend use them, but then I think about the nice leather colorful ones for everyday and would choose to lend a less favorite one to avoid any hard feelings in case they don't treat it with care. That makes me feel weird to admit. On the other hand, if they needed a bag for some reason, I could just give them one and set it free since I have so many. That's a happy thought.


I have done the same as you, loaned a couple of friends inexpensive evening bags.  Not everyone buys that kind of thing, but us with our love of handbags seem to have a few!  I wouldn't loan an expensive bag just because I wouldn't want anything to happen to it, and neither would my friends.  I've given away a few bags and I'm happy to have been able to do so.


----------



## new love chanel

SEWDimples said:


> Still carrying my RK Krush hobo in cream. I love these RK bags.
> 
> Who's in your passenger seat?


Beautiful bag!  Love the color combo!!


----------



## new love chanel

undecided45 said:


> I'm in the passenger seat today, along with my rogue!


I'm really loving the Rogue!   This color is gorgeous!


----------



## new love chanel

Pagan said:


> View attachment 3834883
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Western Whipstitch Rogue.


What a beautiful blue!  I am wanting a new Rogue!!


----------



## new love chanel

new love chanel said:


> Beautiful bag!  Love the color combo!!


This bag is lovely, too, but I did something wrong because the bag I was replying to was a Rogue in olive color


----------



## RuedeNesle

Newpurselove said:


> Pop of red today! I could look at this bag all day. I walk past it and have to compliment it- my husband thinks I'm nuts


What a beautiful red bag!  I would look at her all day too. My whole family thinks I'm nuts because I say, "We're going to....." When they ask who's "we", I say "[Name of bag] and I"


----------



## SEWDimples

Fog/Adobe Saddle medium size


----------



## tealocean

RuedeNesle said:


> What a beautiful red bag!  I would look at her all day too. My whole family thinks I'm nuts because I say, "We're going to....." When they ask who's "we", I say "[Name of bag] and I"


Hee! This is great!


----------



## Lake Effect

Stephg said:


> Black rogue 36
> 
> View attachment 4040537


Random thought. I have come to the conclusion I need a big slouchy Rogue.


----------



## Lake Effect

Newpurselove said:


> Pop of red today! I could look at this bag all day. I walk past it and have to compliment it- my husband thinks I'm nuts


Well of course, if it is visually pleasing, stop and admire, often!



SEWDimples said:


> My Tabac Saddle bag with new melon phone wallet.
> 
> View attachment 4041320





SEWDimples said:


> Fog/Adobe Saddle medium size


Completely digging all the Saddle action.


----------



## Stephg

Lake Effect said:


> Random thought. I have come to the conclusion I need a big slouchy Rogue.


I didn't think I'd like it as much as I do!


----------



## tealocean

Lake Effect said:


> Random thought. I have come to the conclusion I need a big slouchy Rogue.


----------



## tealocean

Stephg said:


> I didn't think I'd like it as much as I do!


Yep, I'm afraid to touch one! At first I didn't get it, but when I see close ups of that leather and details, I get it...and try to look away.


----------



## Leo the Lion

Louis Vuitton Pochette Metis Reverse Monogram ♥


----------



## Stephg

Legacy xl drawstring with oil slick bear charm, this is one huge bag [emoji162]


----------



## Lake Effect

Stephg said:


> Legacy xl drawstring with oil slick bear charm, this is one huge bag [emoji162]
> 
> View attachment 4052866


Yummy. Can I get a style number please? This bag requires further research!


----------



## whateve

Lake Effect said:


> Yummy. Can I get a style number please? This bag requires further research!


Here's some: https://www.ebay.com/sch/169291/i.html?_from=R40&_nkw=coach+25307
I have her slightly smaller sister, 25306.


----------



## AstridRhapsody

Cherry Rogue 25 with dark turquoise snake strap.
	

		
			
		

		
	




Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## BeachBagGal

Harley77 said:


> Cherry Rogue 25 with dark turquoise snake strap.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4053268
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk



What a cute bag! [emoji523][emoji173]️


----------



## Wendyann7

Newpurselove said:


> Pop of red today! I could look at this bag all day. I walk past it and have to compliment it- my husband thinks I'm nuts


bag and clutch twins!


----------



## SEWDimples

Stephg said:


> Legacy xl drawstring with oil slick bear charm, this is one huge bag [emoji162]
> 
> View attachment 4052866


Beautiful color and soft, squishy leather. 



Harley77 said:


> Cherry Rogue 25 with dark turquoise snake strap.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4053268
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


I love this pattern on the Rogue.


----------



## tealocean

Stephg said:


> Legacy xl drawstring with oil slick bear charm, this is one huge bag [emoji162]
> 
> View attachment 4052866


Yummy color!!!


----------



## SEWDimples

True Red Nomad.


----------



## CoachMaven

Stephg said:


> Legacy xl drawstring with oil slick bear charm, this is one huge bag [emoji162]
> 
> View attachment 4052866


I have the regular sized of this very one in eggplant- I love it, but I never use it. So it's currently on the chopping block


----------



## RuedeNesle

SEWDimples said:


> True Red Nomad.
> 
> View attachment 4054499


  I. ..it...she's...... BEAUTIFUL!


----------



## SEWDimples

RuedeNesle said:


> I. ..it...she's...... BEAUTIFUL!


LOL.....Thank you @RuedeNesle. You have the beautiful red bags.


----------



## RuedeNesle

SEWDimples said:


> LOL.....Thank you @RuedeNesle. You have the beautiful red bags.


Thanks very much SEWDimples!


----------



## SEWDimples

Drifter Carryall in Grey Birch. Still speed dating my bags.


----------



## Stephg

Eggplant nomad [emoji171]


----------



## Bagmedic

Stephg said:


> Eggplant nomad [emoji171]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4055122


Need to move in to mine, too!  I want to pull out some brighter colored bags for May.


----------



## sugarseahorse

I am new here but I had to share my gift!  I have never had a white bag but it seems perfect for Spring/Summer


----------



## crisca1512

wintotty said:


> This rogue with Elvis


I have this rogue 25 studded beatnik rivets...without Elvis  I love this bag


----------



## BaguetteBlonde

SEWDimples said:


> Pebbled leather Ace 28.
> 
> View attachment 4032228


Be still my


----------



## whateve

CoachMaven said:


> I have the regular sized of this very one in eggplant- I love it, but I never use it. So it's currently on the chopping block


I have it in midnight and red orange. I use the midnight one more. It is a great travel bag for me. Very comfortable to carry and I don't have to baby it. I bought the eggplant when it first came out, but returned it because I was expecting a more vibrant purple.


----------



## tealocean

sugarseahorse said:


> I am new here but I had to share my gift!  I have never had a white bag but it seems perfect for Spring/Summer


Pretty! White bags are so beautiful! I only have 1 because I'm chicken.


----------



## tealocean

SEWDimples said:


> Drifter Carryall in Grey Birch. Still speed dating my bags.
> 
> View attachment 4054922


Love! This is the only Drifter I have. I think you might have convinced me to get it when you shared pics!


----------



## Lake Effect

SEWDimples said:


> Drifter Carryall in Grey Birch. Still speed dating my bags.
> 
> View attachment 4054922





Stephg said:


> Eggplant nomad [emoji171]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4055122


These bags make me feel like spring is in the air!


----------



## SEWDimples

Cheating with Reed Krakoff Krush Hobo and pair of Coach shoes.


----------



## AstridRhapsody

Purple link saddle 23


----------



## tealocean

SEWDimples said:


> Cheating with Reed Krakoff Krush Hobo and pair of Coach shoes.
> 
> View attachment 4061854


Looks like a comfy snuggly bag!


----------



## BaguetteBlonde

First outing with my Market Tote. We were headed to the mall to shop for a bag charm
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 for her


----------



## SEWDimples

tealocean said:


> Looks like a comfy snuggly bag!


Yes, it is.


----------



## Stephg

BaguetteBlonde said:


> First outing with my Market Tote. We were headed to the mall to shop for a bag charm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4064339
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> for her



Market totes are great! Enjoy


----------



## BaguetteBlonde

Stephg said:


> Market totes are great! Enjoy


Thank you so much!


----------



## SEWDimples

Chalk Camera bag running errands with me.


----------



## RuedeNesle

SEWDimples said:


> Chalk Camera bag running errands with me.
> 
> View attachment 4066168


I_* really* _love this bag!


----------



## SEWDimples

RuedeNesle said:


> I_* really* _love this bag!


Thanks. Me too. This is her first time out.


----------



## Wendyann7

SEWDimples said:


> Chalk Camera bag running errands with me.
> 
> View attachment 4066168



Bag twins!  [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## BeachBagGal

SEWDimples said:


> Chalk Camera bag running errands with me.
> 
> View attachment 4066168



[emoji173]️[emoji173]️!!!!


----------



## SEWDimples

Wendyann7 said:


> Bag twins!  [emoji7][emoji7]





BeachBagGal said:


> [emoji173]️[emoji173]️!!!!



Thanks all. I really like this bag. The details are amazing. I went to outlet to get ready for the Minnie release on Monday and all my SA friends just love this bag.


----------



## SEWDimples

Michael Kors Collection Miranda Shoulder Bag.


----------



## SEWDimples

Still speed dating my bags. Swagger!


----------



## greencurrytofu

My new Parker!


----------



## RuedeNesle

greencurrytofu said:


> My new Parker!
> View attachment 4069251


She's beautiful!


----------



## BaguetteBlonde

greencurrytofu said:


> My new Parker!
> View attachment 4069251


She is beautiful! I was drooling over her in Macys the other day. It seems she holds more than you think she can.


----------



## faintlymacabre

It feels like summer today. Olive Rogue with Rexy chain strap!


----------



## Bagmedic

faintlymacabre said:


> It feels like summer today. Olive Rogue with Rexy chain strap!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4070488


I  keep debating whether to get this strap.  I have the olive bag.  It seems heavy....the strap, that is.  I just got the black tooled tea rose one from the PCE and the black/white snake one from Macy's sale.


----------



## faintlymacabre

Bagmedic said:


> I  keep debating whether to get this strap.  I have the olive bag.  It seems heavy....the strap, that is.  I just got the black tooled tea rose one from the PCE and the black/white snake one from Macy's sale.


It is heavy, but I love the look of it too much to care.


----------



## Newpurselove

Still in love with my first Rogue 25


----------



## BaguetteBlonde

Newpurselove said:


> Still in love with my first Rogue 25


She's beautiful! Love the charm too. 
If I may ask, how is she for weight and for size as far as holding what you need to carry? 
Thank you


----------



## Newpurselove

BaguetteBlonde said:


> She's beautiful! Love the charm too.
> If I may ask, how is she for weight and for size as far as holding what you need to carry?
> Thank you



Super comfortable and I find myself mostly using the shoulder carry. I have been wanting a rogue for sometime but now I really see why people buy this bag in multiple colors haha! The weight has not bothered me but I don't carry much- phone, gum, sunglasses and 1941 clutch for wallet. This size is plenty big for me- hope that helps


----------



## missconvy

I saw his bandeau on another purse forumer and I had to track it down!


----------



## tealocean

BaguetteBlonde said:


> First outing with my Market Tote. We were headed to the mall to shop for a bag charm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4064339
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> for her


That's a lovely, striking bag! The black with red lining is so fun to me. I want one someday if I find a great deal! Beautiful!


----------



## tealocean

greencurrytofu said:


> My new Parker!
> View attachment 4069251


That's gorgeous!


----------



## BaguetteBlonde

tealocean said:


> That's a lovely, striking bag! The black with red lining is so fun to me. I want one someday if I find a great deal! Beautiful!


Thank you so much tealocean! They were just on sale for $206 after the 30% reduction. I have seen the same tote in last season's colors on coachoutlet.com
Coach currently offers the Market Tote in turquoise.  It's not teal but it is beautiful too.
I hope you find the one that makes you happy


----------



## BaguetteBlonde

Newpurselove said:


> Super comfortable and I find myself mostly using the shoulder carry. I have been wanting a rogue for sometime but now I really see why people buy this bag in multiple colors haha! The weight has not bothered me but I don't carry much- phone, gum, sunglasses and 1941 clutch for wallet. This size is plenty big for me- hope that helps


Thank you Newpurselove. Yours is beautiful. I hope to one day get one. I have to go to a store to see it in person. My local stores don't carry that bag. I know once I see it and hold it I will fall in love too.


----------



## tealocean

BaguetteBlonde said:


> Thank you so much tealocean! They were just on sale for $206 after the 30% reduction. I have seen the same tote in last season's colors on coachoutlet.com
> Coach currently offers the Market Tote in turquoise.  It's not teal but it is beautiful too.
> I hope you find the one that makes you happy


Thank you! Turquoise! OH NO!!! I have to go look! I've been avoiding looking and have gone more than a month without getting a new bag. I'll take a peek though.


----------



## BaguetteBlonde

tealocean said:


> Thank you! Turquoise! OH NO!!! I have to go look! I've been avoiding looking and have gone more than a month without getting a new bag. I'll take a peek though. Coach turquoise in the past has been in my top 2 favorite colors-if not #1.


They are calling it Marine. I have seen the Edie 31 in Marine and it looks turquoise to me.


----------



## tealocean

BaguetteBlonde said:


> They are calling it Marine. I have seen the Edie 31 in Marine and it looks turquoise to me.


Thank you! I found it. Thankfully that is too pastel for me though I like the color. Now I'm excited at the thought they could release it in a deeper turquoise someday...  I still love the black with red lining.


----------



## lovebags00

Happy Friday!!


----------



## AstridRhapsody

Dinky with card case today!


----------



## faintlymacabre

lovebags00 said:


> Happy Friday!!
> 
> View attachment 4072346


Hahaha that canvas bag. That is my goal every day as well.


----------



## Syren

Harley77 said:


> Dinky with card case today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4074750



Ahhhh 2 of my fav items from the collection!  I would have paired them together too [emoji23][emoji171]


----------



## Winterfell5

Harley77 said:


> Dinky with card case today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4074750


Twins on Both of these items, though I haven't used them yet.  They do look great together, love all the details!


----------



## Syren

Ivy and my new Snow White bag charms. There’s something so weird and silly about the spooky eyes hang tag, I just love it! [emoji102][emoji171]


----------



## SEWDimples

First gen Black Rogue.


----------



## Heda97

In the back today with my blue bag


----------



## Bagmedic

Heda97 said:


> In the back today with my blue bag


What bag is this?  I like it!  Is it more of a briefcase or a handbag?


----------



## Heda97

Bagmedic said:


> What bag is this?  I like it!  Is it more of a briefcase or a handbag?



Thanks! It’s a briefcase messenger style bag, I just usually wear it with a shoulder strap. I found it at the coach outlet and it’s called the Hudson messenger. I usually don’t buy the outlet bags, but this one really caught my eye!


----------



## Bagmedic

Heda97 said:


> Thanks! It’s a briefcase messenger style bag, I just usually wear it with a shoulder strap. I found it at the coach outlet and it’s called the Hudson messenger. I usually don’t buy the outlet bags, but this one really caught my eye!


I think I remember seeing it and liking it but the top handle was awkward.  I'll have to check it out again my next trip if they still have it!


----------



## lovebags00

My passenger for today


----------



## Bagmedic

lovebags00 said:


> My passenger for today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4077066


Wow!  That is a rock!  I think this is a charm on Coach's site but didn't think it was this big!  Looks great on your bag, though!


----------



## lovebags00

Bagmedic said:


> Wow!  That is a rock!  I think this is a charm on Coach's site but didn't think it was this big!  Looks great on your bag, though!



Yes it is a rock [emoji23] It is such a fun bag charm and so different from my other charms so I had to try it. I actually thought I would hate it but it was love.


----------



## Bagmedic

lovebags00 said:


> Yes it is a rock [emoji23] It is such a fun bag charm and so different from my other charms so I had to try it. I actually thought I would hate it but it was love.


It looks heavy.  Is it?


----------



## lovebags00

Bagmedic said:


> It looks heavy.  Is it?



It has some weight but not as heavy as I thought it was going to be.


----------



## Teagaggle

Cheating today with a Rebecca Minkoff Midnighter crossbody that I scored at TJ Maxx for under $100! Her trial run. I love the two tone hardware.


----------



## missconvy

Teagaggle said:


> Cheating today with a Rebecca Minkoff Midnighter crossbody that I scored at TJ Maxx for under $100! Her trial run. I love the two tone hardware.
> View attachment 4079061



This is gorgeous!


----------



## TangerineKandy

Loving my newest purchase!


----------



## SEWDimples

Cheating with Marc Jacobs crossbody for concert at our local amusement park.


----------



## bluesh4rk

My new purse!


----------



## SEWDimples

lovebags00 said:


> My passenger for today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4077066


Love Rogue and the purple color is beautiful.



Teagaggle said:


> Cheating today with a Rebecca Minkoff Midnighter crossbody that I scored at TJ Maxx for under $100! Her trial run. I love the two tone hardware.
> View attachment 4079061


Nice. I like the edgy look.



TangerineKandy said:


> Loving my newest purchase!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4079780


Cute. Love the pink and studded tea rose detail.



bluesh4rk said:


> My new purse!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4080982


Congrats! The purple color is gorgeous.


----------



## SEWDimples

Coach X Rodarte


----------



## Bagmedic

SEWDimples said:


> Coach X Rodarte
> 
> View attachment 4088124


I don't see a much of these Rodarte bags here.  Maybe there is a separate thread for them I missed.  I have the smaller clutch in black with the multi-color sequins.  I always wanted to purchase the larger clutch in the pink color.  It was gorgeous!


----------



## SEWDimples

Bagmedic said:


> I don't see a much of these Rodarte bags here.  Maybe there is a separate thread for them I missed.  I have the smaller clutch in black with the multi-color sequins.  I always wanted to purchase the larger clutch in the pink color.  It was gorgeous!


I love the clutches as well. I have the large black one with multi color leather sequins, pink large purse, black tote and large black clutch with grey pearls. This was a favorite collection for me. There is a separate thread, but it had not been active.


----------



## SEWDimples

Bagmedic said:


> I don't see a much of these Rodarte bags here.  Maybe there is a separate thread for them I missed.  I have the smaller clutch in black with the multi-color sequins.  I always wanted to purchase the larger clutch in the pink color.  It was gorgeous!


Here's the link to the Rodarte thread.

Coach x Rodarte - April 2017


----------



## Bagmedic

SEWDimples said:


> Here's the link to the Rodarte thread.
> 
> Coach x Rodarte - April 2017


Thank you!  I was perusing this thread yesterday.  I really would like that large pink wristlet!  I have the smaller wristlet in the black multi colored sequins.


----------



## Laurie Lou




----------



## SEWDimples

Bagmedic said:


> Thank you!  I was perusing this thread yesterday.  I really would like that large pink wristlet!  I have the smaller wristlet in the black multi colored sequins.


Try resale market. I see that wristlet all the time. I owned it at one time, but returned it because I own the large purse in that color.


----------



## branbran1984

Laurie Lou said:


> View attachment 4090093



How did you put the patches on your rogue! I kind of wanted to add some to my bag but I’m just not sure how to do it. I would love to know!


----------



## Laurie Lou

branbran1984 said:


> How did you put the patches on your rogue! I kind of wanted to add some to my bag but I’m just not sure how to do it. I would love to know!



Gorilla Glue! I used the clear gel super glue. It was super quick and easy and they are definitely NOT coming off!


----------



## Bagmedic

Maybe that's what I should do with one of my black rogues!  I had the 1st gen black rogue but several months ago ordered the black with the snake handle.  I think both are 1st generation.  But not sure I want to mess with a classic in case I want to resell at some point.  I do like the patches though especially the ones you chose!


----------



## LKlovesMK

Laurie Lou said:


> View attachment 4090093



I want your triceratops coin purse! I have Rexy, Froggy and Uni. They're so cute!!


----------



## SEWDimples

True Red Nomad with outlet butterflies bag charm.


----------



## faintlymacabre

I can't get enough of this bag. I was just cheating on Coach (with a premier brand) and coming back to Rogue 36 is like coming home after a long trip. LOL


----------



## Syren

faintlymacabre said:


> I can't get enough of this bag. I was just cheating on Coach (with a premier brand) and coming back to Rogue 36 is like coming home after a long trip. LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4092356
> View attachment 4092357



Haha I brought mine out today also after not using it for a couple of weeks. I love the suede interior color so much!


----------



## tealocean

SEWDimples said:


> True Red Nomad with outlet butterflies bag charm.
> 
> View attachment 4092230


Those are gorgeous together!


----------



## AstridRhapsody

Prairie print mailbox today!!


----------



## Bagmedic

Harley77 said:


> Prairie print mailbox today!!


I know it is currently out of stock on the website but was able to provide my email to be notified if comes back in stock.  I like the flower print and it is a shape I don't have.  I compared measurements to a regular sized rogue and mostly not too much larger - seems a little longer and shorter.  Would you agree?  Do you find it hard to get in and out of the bag?  How do you like it?  TIA!


----------



## AstridRhapsody

Bagmedic said:


> I know it is currently out of stock on the website but was able to provide my email to be notified if comes back in stock.  I like the flower print and it is a shape I don't have.  I compared measurements to a regular sized rogue and mostly not too much larger - seems a little longer and shorter.  Would you agree?  Do you find it hard to get in and out of the bag?  How do you like it?  TIA!


I love it! You are right, it's longer and shorter. The opening is a tiny bit tight but doesn't bother me at all. I love that my phone fits in the kisslock pockets. The glitter on the flowers is adorable too! I think I saw it still on Bloomingdale's site yesterday at 40% off.


----------



## AstridRhapsody

Bagmedic said:


> I know it is currently out of stock on the website but was able to provide my email to be notified if comes back in stock.  I like the flower print and it is a shape I don't have.  I compared measurements to a regular sized rogue and mostly not too much larger - seems a little longer and shorter.  Would you agree?  Do you find it hard to get in and out of the bag?  How do you like it?  TIA!


Just checked and its sold out. Things pop on and off Bloomingdale's all the time though so keep checking!!


----------



## Bagmedic

Harley77 said:


> Just checked and its sold out. Things pop on and off Bloomingdale's all the time though so keep checking!!


Thanks!  And it won't be taxed since there isn't a store in OH!  And if I can get a cashback site to give me some, it can be a good deal!


----------



## AstridRhapsody

Bagmedic said:


> Thanks!  And it won't be taxed since there isn't a store in OH!  And if I can get a cashback site to give me some, it can be a good deal!


Yup, love that Bloomingdale's is tax free for Ohio and their super generous return policy!


----------



## dsiegman77

New rogue tote in ivy (from the SAS) with my new Minnie bag charm (from FOS)! Love them both!!


----------



## SEWDimples

Ace satchel in Cornflower.


----------



## SEWDimples

dsiegman77 said:


> New rogue tote in ivy (from the SAS) with my new Minnie bag charm (from FOS)! Love them both!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4095715


Nice. The Minnie charm looks great with Rogue tote.


----------



## coach1981

SEWDimples said:


> Ace satchel in Cornflower.
> 
> View attachment 4098425



I love this!


----------



## Bagmedic

SEWDimples said:


> Ace satchel in Cornflower.
> 
> View attachment 4098425


I'm still on the hunt for a chalk and cornflower ace.  Then I think my collection will be complete in this style.  Like I really need it!


----------



## Gaby Torres

Harley77 said:


> Prairie print mailbox today!!


she is so pretty


----------



## SEWDimples

coach1981 said:


> I love this!


Thanks! Ace is a really nice bag. I have In to Racing Green and Ace 28 in pebbled leather, which is my favorite.



Bagmedic said:


> I'm still on the hunt for a chalk and cornflower ace.  Then I think my collection will be complete in this style.  Like I really need it!



I hope you find the colors you want. It
Is a great bag.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

My love


----------



## SEWDimples

crazyforcoach09 said:


> My love


Very nice CFC. I missed this bag. Is it a large clutch?


----------



## Bagmedic

SEWDimples said:


> Very nice CFC. I missed this bag. Is it a large clutch?


I missed it too!  Looks like it is softening nicely!  Love it!


----------



## faintlymacabre

crazyforcoach09 said:


> My love



I LOVE this!!!  So annoyed that it (and the matching Gotham Tote) sold out almost immediately online.


----------



## BeachBagGal

crazyforcoach09 said:


> My love



Woohoo hot bag!!


----------



## momofgirls

crazyforcoach09 said:


> My love


I like this, do u by chance have the item number?


----------



## eleanors36

crazyforcoach09 said:


> My love


Lovely!


----------



## Bagmedic

momofgirls said:


> I like this, do u by chance have the item number?


I had to look it up, too!  It is 34324 but my SA said it is sold out...bummer!  Guess we'd have to pay a premium on evil-bay.


----------



## Lake Effect

SEWDimples said:


> Ace satchel in Cornflower.
> 
> View attachment 4098425





Bagmedic said:


> I'm still on the hunt for a chalk and cornflower ace.  Then I think my collection will be complete in this style.  Like I really need it!


Co-sign on both these comments 
Edited to add, glad I see all these gorgeous bags and live with them vicariously through all these posts!
*off to scroll through eBay lol*


----------



## greencurrytofu

Going for a ride with my Rogue shoulder bag.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

SEWDimples said:


> Very nice CFC. I missed this bag. Is it a large clutch?


Yes. Its the best clutch ever. We goooood friends. Lol


----------



## crazyforcoach09

I go


faintlymacabre said:


> I LOVE this!!!  So annoyed that it (and the matching Gotham Tote) sold out almost immediately online.


 thank you. I got this a few months ago


----------



## SEWDimples

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Yes. Its the best clutch ever. We goooood friends. Lol


I love clutches in all sizes, but the one you have is special.


----------



## SEWDimples

Coach X Rodarte clutch. She went along to have sushi and drinks with my friend.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

My Beast


----------



## Heda97

My 1941 denim Dylan out for the first time today


----------



## faintlymacabre

Heda97 said:


> My 1941 denim Dylan out for the first time today



Love this so much!


----------



## tealocean

crazyforcoach09 said:


> My Beast


Your picture really shows off the beauty of this leather!


----------



## faintlymacabre

Quilted and riveted Rogue 25 in Light Saddle is out for the first time today! The hardware against this leather colour is just perfection! I'm really glad I didn't go for the Oxblood one when I was debating it earlier in the year (even though I prefer full size).


----------



## SEWDimples

Violet Bandit Hobo with snake detail. I do not think I moved into a new bag so fast. Love it.


----------



## momofgirls

SEWDimples said:


> Violet Bandit Hobo with snake detail. I do not think I moved into a new bag so fast. Love it.
> 
> View attachment 4106148


Love the color with the burgundy suede.


----------



## tealocean

SEWDimples said:


> Violet Bandit Hobo with snake detail. I do not think I moved into a new bag so fast. Love it.
> 
> View attachment 4106148


Beauty! This looks huggable and like it will be hard to move out of!


----------



## Lake Effect

Finally moved out of my deep orange Ashley Hippie! Vintage Light Tote that always brightens my day. And a shout out to my new passenger seat!!! On Saturday I picked up a new to me, 2015 Toyota Prius


----------



## SEWDimples

Lake Effect said:


> Finally moved out of my deep orange Ashley Hippie! Vintage Light Tote that always brightens my day. And a shout out to my new passenger seat!!! On Saturday I picked up a new to me, 2015 Toyota Prius
> View attachment 4107124


Yes, more gorgeous vintage BT.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Today


----------



## SEWDimples

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Today


Old school! I love this style.


----------



## Lake Effect

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Today





SEWDimples said:


> Old school! I love this style.


Love that single , chunky turnlock. I am also fascinated with the striped anniversary lining.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

SEWDimples said:


> Old school! I love this style.


You gotta take it back to the good old days sometimes.   Lol


----------



## momofgirls

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Today


You pull out the Ergo


----------



## SEWDimples

crazyforcoach09 said:


> You gotta take it back to the good old days sometimes.   Lol


Yes, you do. It looks to be in great condition.


----------



## Lake Effect

crazyforcoach09 said:


> You gotta take it back to the good old days sometimes.   Lol


I feel you! I am sure 1/2 to 2/3  of my bags are officially vintage


----------



## Loco4Coco

After seeing the pics on here.  I was obsessed with this clutch!  Tracked down the last one in the US and on sale!  I love her!


----------



## holiday123

Navy swagger crossbody. Is it just some that have that extra dangly piece that looks like a pitchfork? None of mine came with that.
	

		
			
		

		
	




Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## eleanors36

Today on my way to the airport. 
	

		
			
		

		
	




Sent from my SM-N950U using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## eleanors36

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Today


Oooo.  I love that bag.  Good to see some bags from your collection.


----------



## purseprincess119

Lapis blue Dinky with matching card case today! I love the color of this little bag (so much that my fingers and toes are painted the same color )! 

Happy weekend y’all


----------



## LL777

Rogue 39


----------



## gr8onteej

Heda97 said:


> My 1941 denim Dylan out for the first time today



I just got mine today. Love it [emoji170]


----------



## SandraElle

Vachetta Caroline.


----------



## Sarah03

SandraElle said:


> Vachetta Caroline.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4109273



That bag is beautiful! Nice to see you posting again! Welcome back!


----------



## Bagmedic

LL777 said:


> Rogue 39


Are you using it as a purse?  How does it look when you hold it by the handles?  Do the ends slouch?  TIA!


----------



## greencurrytofu

SEWDimples said:


> Coach X Rodarte clutch. She went along to have sushi and drinks with my friend.
> 
> View attachment 4103141


Such a cute one!


----------



## greencurrytofu

crazyforcoach09 said:


> My Beast


Is this the Light Saddle color? Or the Saddle color?


----------



## greencurrytofu

faintlymacabre said:


> Quilted and riveted Rogue 25 in Light Saddle is out for the first time today! The hardware against this leather colour is just perfection! I'm really glad I didn't go for the Oxblood one when I was debating it earlier in the year (even though I prefer full size).



I love how structured it is!


----------



## SandraElle

Sarah03 said:


> That bag is beautiful! Nice to see you posting again! Welcome back!



Thank you! [emoji4]


----------



## wintotty

My pink double swagger


----------



## Stephg

Black rogue 36


----------



## SEWDimples

purseprincess119 said:


> Lapis blue Dinky with matching card case today! I love the color of this little bag (so much that my fingers and toes are painted the same color )!
> 
> Happy weekend y’all


Great color!



LL777 said:


> Rogue 39


Nice color. Starting to like this size.



SandraElle said:


> Vachetta Caroline.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4109273


Beautiful! I own a Reed Krakoff vachetta hobo, but it does not look  this good. I need to condition it and use it more.



wintotty said:


> My pink double swagger


Gorgeous! I'm starting to like this version more than my plain double swagger. I love all the details.



Stephg said:


> Black rogue 36
> View attachment 4110085


Beautiful! The leather looks amazing and I love this size. I hope Coach makes this size again.


----------



## Panache

SEWDimples said:


> Still speed dating my bags. Swagger!
> 
> View attachment 4068658


Twins!! I love this bag too


----------



## ivdw

crazyforcoach09 said:


> My Beast


I have the same and love that bag!

Verstuurd vanaf mijn LG-H815 met Tapatalk


----------



## SEWDimples

This beauty. Do not remember the name.


----------



## shillinggirl88

SEWDimples said:


> This beauty. Do not remember the name.
> 
> View attachment 4110986


Gorgeous! I think the Caroline


----------



## PurseLoverDK

Yes!  Madison Caroline!!


----------



## Stephg

Burnished forest nomad [emoji7]


----------



## SEWDimples

shillinggirl88 said:


> Gorgeous! I think the Caroline


Thanks.



brymatpaq said:


> Yes!  Madison Caroline!!


Thanks. I thought Madison line, but I could not remember the name.



Stephg said:


> Burnished forest nomad [emoji7]
> View attachment 4111150


Beautiful Nomad color!


----------



## BeachBagGal

Stephg said:


> Burnished forest nomad [emoji7]
> View attachment 4111150



That color!!! [emoji7]


----------



## Lake Effect

Made in NYC, with the inspired name, lol, Shoulder Purse in navy. My fantasy collection includes this bag  in multiple colors. Due to the built in kiss lock purse.


----------



## SEWDimples

This little cutie. I’m really falling for Rogue 25. Had to downsize wallet and things are a little tight, but she is worth it.


----------



## Sarah03

SEWDimples said:


> This little cutie. I’m really falling for Rogue 25. Had to downsize wallet and things are a little tight, but she is worth it.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4112626



It already has a little slouch! Love! 
Are you just carrying by the handles or are you using a strap?


----------



## SEWDimples

I noticed. I bought it new from the retail store, so I think it is the flowers contributing to the slouch. I carry it by the handles, so I left the straps at home. I do use the straps for my larger Rogues. I’m waiting for my statement straps to use with this bag.


----------



## AstridRhapsody

SEWDimples said:


> This little cutie. I’m really falling for Rogue 25. Had to downsize wallet and things are a little tight, but she is worth it.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4112626



Soooo beautiful!!


----------



## Lake Effect

I have been wanting a little bling for my vintage bags. At 40%off at Macy's, I think this works 
Plaza Bag, circa 1990. I have to look up the name of the fob.


----------



## SEWDimples

Lake Effect said:


> View attachment 4112788
> 
> I have been wanting a little bling for my vintage bags. At 40%off at Macy's, I think this works
> Plaza Bag, circa 1990. I have to look up the name of the fob.


Hi @Lake Effect! I really like this bag. Is this the small or large one? I keep finding the small one. I want a large one in BT.


----------



## Gaby Torres

After using my purple Maddison these past few days, I’ve decided I’m not a fan of this style. I feel it’s hard to take out my wallet and glasses.


----------



## Lake Effect

SEWDimples said:


> Hi @Lake Effect! I really like this bag. Is this the small or large one? I keep finding the small one. I want a large one in BT.


The larger. Noted, I’ll keep an eye out for one for you ; ) They come up periodically on Bay. Don’t you have a red one coming??


----------



## wintotty

Couldn’t help it .....


----------



## Gwennyb27

using this beauty for the first time today! i loveee it so much!


----------



## SEWDimples

Lake Effect said:


> The larger. Noted, I’ll keep an eye out for one for you ; ) They come up periodically on Bay. Don’t you have a red one coming??



Thank you! Yes, I do. I'm starting a purse ban, but I would really like to get my hands on that bag.


----------



## Lake Effect

SEWDimples said:


> Thank you! Yes, I do. I'm starting a purse ban, but I would really like to get my hands on that bag.


Oh enjoy. I completely understand. When I discovered this style I was captivated by it and launched into a search for the larger sized one.


----------



## Jb32purse

Ultra pink mercer


----------



## Glttglam

Jb32purse said:


> Ultra pink mercer


Super beautiful! I love this color


----------



## TangerineKandy

This beauty that DBF surprised me with for my birthday!!! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Lake Effect

Gaby Torres said:


> After using my purple Maddison these past few days, I’ve decided I’m not a fan of this style. I feel it’s hard to take out my wallet and glasses.


I am a fan of brass tone hardware and it looks stunning with that shade. Sorry to hear it is not working out. I know the feeling.


----------



## SandraElle

.


----------



## SandraElle

SandraElle said:


> .



Legacy Ocelot Haircalf Tanner


----------



## princess69

SandraElle said:


> Legacy Ocelot Haircalf Tanner
> 
> View attachment 4115515


----------



## Bagmedic

SandraElle said:


> Legacy Ocelot Haircalf Tanner
> 
> View attachment 4115515


How has it held up?  Looks great!  I have a haircalf Dinky and Rogue so wondering how they will fair long term.


----------



## SandraElle

SandraElle said:


> .



Thanks! I wish I could help. I don’t carry it enough to test the durability of the haircalf. They definitely need TLC.


----------



## SandraElle

Bagmedic said:


> How has it held up?  Looks great!  I have a haircalf Dinky and Rogue so wondering how they will fair long term.



See my reply above. Sorry, the app has been giving me fits all day.


----------



## Bagmedic

SandraElle said:


> Thanks! I wish I could help. I don’t carry it enough to test the durability of the haircalf. They definitely need TLC.


Have you treated it with anything?


----------



## Nancy in VA

wintotty said:


> Couldn’t help it .....


Well - how do you like it?  I just bought it too but am second guessing myself - it is such a beautiful well made bag but I am thinking it is too large now - how do you find it?


----------



## Nancy in VA

Nancy in VA said:


> Well - how do you like it?  I just bought it too but am second guessing myself - it is such a beautiful well made bag but I am thinking it is too large now - how do you find it?


I am referring to the double swagger prairie rivet bag


----------



## SandraElle

Bagmedic said:


> Have you treated it with anything?


No treatment. Just TLC.  Calfhair bags aren’t daily bags. They will lose hair and form bald spots if they’re carried roughly or in constant contact with something when carried, like rubbing against your hip. ‘Tis the nature of the beast, snort snort.


----------



## wintotty

Nancy in VA said:


> I am referring to the double swagger prairie rivet bag


I love this rivet bag a lot! It is a big bag, but I don’t think it’s overwhelming.
I like the size of double swagger much better than rogue 25, but it is just my personal preference.
This bag is completely sold out in Jax and all the stores, so it’ll be much harder to come by later.


----------



## TangerineKandy

Took my birthday bag on it's second outing today. Stopped in at my nearest consignment store and came home with my very first Hermes piece!!!


----------



## gr8onteej

Vachetta Highrise.  This is the first time this bag has been used.  Still had tags attached.  Going back into the closet when I get home.  I don’t want it to darken yet...


----------



## SEWDimples

gr8onteej said:


> Vachetta Highrise.  This is the first time this bag has been used.  Still had tags attached.  Going back into the closet when I get home.  I don’t want it to darken yet...
> View attachment 4116599


Nice. Did you buy the Borough as a well? Thsat’s the one I want.


----------



## SEWDimples

Stuart Weitzman Lola.


----------



## holiday123

SEWDimples said:


> Stuart Weitzman Lola.
> 
> View attachment 4116634


looks great!


----------



## gr8onteej

SEWDimples said:


> Nice. Did you buy the Borough as a well? Thsat’s the one I want.



Thanks.  No I bought the larger highrise in black but gave it away as I didn’t like black bags back then.  I was never a Borough fan.  I liked the look of them though.


----------



## iluvbags1120

Love this bag!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stephg

Bordeaux rogue tote


----------



## Nancy in VA

I love these posts - all the great bag I have missed - I would post too but need to get my car detailed - full of sand in the seats - LOL


----------



## Nancy in VA

bluesh4rk said:


> My new purse!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4080982


My God I love that shade of purple!  If it was on sale I would buy it in a minute - enjoy your beautiful bag!


----------



## Lake Effect

Nancy in VA said:


> I love these posts - all the great bag I have missed - I would post too but need to get my car detailed - full of sand in the seats - LOL


I recently bought a car. I could not wait to post from a clean car seat. Fyi, I have used strategically placed wraps, sweaters and Whole Foods bags for some of my posts from my old car seat. 

Thanks to those of you posting that are rotating and speed dating your bags. I had to take the snowflake ornament off my circa 1990 Pocket bag yesterday. Took her to work yesterday and we hit a Coach Outlet! Out for coffee this am. Spoiler alert lol. 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 .


----------



## Teagaggle

One of my first modifications...Rip & Repair crossbody with the pebbled leather dyed from orange to black.


----------



## Nancy in VA

Lake Effect said:


> I recently bought a car. I could not wait to post from a clean car seat. Fyi, I have used strategically placed wraps, sweaters and Whole Foods bags for some of my posts from my old car seat.
> 
> Thanks to those of you posting that are rotating and speed dating your bags. I had to take the snowflake ornament off my circa 1990 Pocket bag yesterday. Took her to work yesterday and we hit a Coach Outlet! Out for coffee this am. Spoiler alert lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4118043
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


That bag looks in perfect condition and a great, happy shade of red


----------



## Nancy in VA

Love the rip and repair!


----------



## BeachBagGal

Teagaggle said:


> One of my first modifications...Rip & Repair crossbody with the pebbled leather dyed from orange to black.
> View attachment 4118187



Looks really cool! Is this the first time you’ve done this? Didn’t like the orange?


----------



## TangerineKandy

New fave braving the heat on the way to Canada Day celebrations!


----------



## Teagaggle

BeachBagGal said:


> Looks really cool! Is this the first time you’ve done this? Didn’t like the orange?


Thanks! First & only time I have dyed something but I modified a lot of my bags. My SA just laughs at me. I didn't like the orange enough to keep it that way.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Lake Effect said:


> I recently bought a car. I could not wait to post from a clean car seat. Fyi, I have used strategically placed wraps, sweaters and Whole Foods bags for some of my posts from my old car seat.
> 
> Thanks to those of you posting that are rotating and speed dating your bags. I had to take the snowflake ornament off my circa 1990 Pocket bag yesterday. Took her to work yesterday and we hit a Coach Outlet! Out for coffee this am. Spoiler alert lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4118043
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Once I finally stopped staring at your beautiful red bag I read your post. 
Congrats on your new car! Safe and happy travels!


----------



## Caledonia

TangerineKandy said:


> New fave braving the heat on the way to Canada Day celebrations!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4118370


Love this! I've been considering getting the same bag in chalk multi.


----------



## TangerineKandy

Caledonia said:


> Love this! I've been considering getting the same bag in chalk multi.


You will LOVE it!! Perfect for the essentials! I have a lip balm, mini container of Tylenol, my LV cles, LV rosalie and my Galaxy S8.


----------



## Caledonia

TangerineKandy said:


> You will LOVE it!! Perfect for the essentials! I have a lip balm, mini container of Tylenol, my LV cles, LV rosalie and my Galaxy S8.


Thank you! It's nice to have an idea what fits before purchase!


----------



## TangerineKandy

Caledonia said:


> Thank you! It's nice to have an idea what fits before purchase!


You're very welcome!


----------



## SEWDimples

Lake Effect said:


> I recently bought a car. I could not wait to post from a clean car seat. Fyi, I have used strategically placed wraps, sweaters and Whole Foods bags for some of my posts from my old car seat.
> 
> Thanks to those of you posting that are rotating and speed dating your bags. I had to take the snowflake ornament off my circa 1990 Pocket bag yesterday. Took her to work yesterday and we hit a Coach Outlet! Out for coffee this am. Spoiler alert lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4118043
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Hi @Lake Effect. Congrats on the new car! Your red vintage bag looks amazing. Looking forward to many more passenger seat pictures. I have to start some rehab projects, so I can include my vintage collection in my rotation.


----------



## Lake Effect

Nancy in VA said:


> That bag looks in perfect condition and a great, happy shade of red





RuedeNesle said:


> Once I finally stopped staring at your beautiful red bag I read your post.
> Congrats on your new car! Safe and happy travels!


Thanks ladies, it is my favorite shade of tomato red. However it is slightly faded across the flap. If you look at the pic, the sun is on one side of the bag, but there is fading. There are a few small indents on the front. It was not shipped in a box and it was wrapped so tightly the packing tape left indents. Other than the faintest bit of a pen mark inside, it is other wise amazing. And the seller accepted a rather low offer from the original asking price that I decided go with it. There are bags out there that have been sitting unused! For decades!


SEWDimples said:


> Hi @Lake Effect. Congrats on the new car! Your red vintage bag looks amazing. Looking forward to many more passenger seat pictures. I have to start some rehab projects, so I can include my vintage collection in my rotation.


Yes, can’t wait to see the rehabs! And thanks, I’ve been posting my bags for over a year. I wonder if people ever think, oh , that bag again?


----------



## SEWDimples

My companion all day.


----------



## RuedeNesle

SEWDimples said:


> My companion all day.
> 
> View attachment 4118689


I know I've said it before (more than once, I'm sure!) I LOVE this bag a lot!!!!


----------



## SEWDimples

RuedeNesle said:


> I know I've said it before (more than once, I'm sure!) I LOVE this bag a lot!!!!


Thank you. So do I. It was a great purchase considering the price point. Great for the weekends.


----------



## tealocean

Lake Effect said:


> I recently bought a car. I could not wait to post from a clean car seat. Fyi, I have used strategically placed wraps, sweaters and Whole Foods bags for some of my posts from my old car seat.
> 
> Thanks to those of you posting that are rotating and speed dating your bags. I had to take the snowflake ornament off my circa 1990 Pocket bag yesterday. Took her to work yesterday and we hit a Coach Outlet! Out for coffee this am. Spoiler alert lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4118043
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


This is beautiful! Congrats on the new car too!

I don't get tired of seeing your bags! I think it will be neat to someday stumble upon a vintage bag like that in red or black. I bet the leather spoils you!


----------



## BeachBagGal

Teagaggle said:


> Thanks! First & only time I have dyed something but I modified a lot of my bags. My SA just laughs at me. I didn't like the orange enough to keep it that way.



Cool! Well it came out great.


----------



## BeachBagGal

SEWDimples said:


> My companion all day.
> 
> View attachment 4118689



Love this bag!!! [emoji173]️


----------



## Lake Effect

tealocean said:


> This is beautiful! Congrats on the new car too!
> 
> I don't get tired of seeing your bags! I think it will be neat to someday stumble upon a vintage bag like that in red or black. I bet the leather spoils you!


It does! I have stumbled on several vintage bags with amazing leather. I even have a bag with wear and fading on the edges, yet the bag, especially the flap, is still buttery soft. And the bag is almost 30 years old!! I have a nice little hodge podge kind of collection now, lol so I can focus on rehabs and organizing. As opposed to looking at Rogues and Double Swaggers


----------



## medemmama

Fun thread!


----------



## SEWDimples

Swagger Chain Crossbody going to the Jill Scott concert.


----------



## Bagmedic

SEWDimples said:


> Swagger Chain Crossbody going to the Jill Scott concert.
> 
> View attachment 4120531


I hadn't heard of Jill Scott and had to google her.  Amazing voice!  Have fun!


----------



## SEWDimples

Bagmedic said:


> I hadn't heard of Jill Scott and had to google her.  Amazing voice!  Have fun!


Thank you. I’ve been a fan since her 1st album. Waiting for her to take the stage.


----------



## GA Peach

SEWDimples said:


> Thank you. I’ve been a fan since her 1st album. Waiting for her to take the stage.


Jill Scott!!!  Yaaazzzzzz!  Enjoy!


----------



## iluvbags1120




----------



## SEWDimples

Butterscotch Rogue satchel with snake detail.


----------



## uncertain

Not in a car but traveling! (didnt realize pic was so blurry when I took it)


----------



## Stephg

Burnished forest nomad again


----------



## iluvbags1120

Pulled out my borough for today!!


----------



## SEWDimples

1941 Cornflower Ace satchel.


----------



## SEWDimples

Day 2. Pebbled leather Ace 28 satchel.


----------



## Teagaggle

Duffle in Chestnut with blue suede interior.


----------



## Satcheldoll

Teagaggle said:


> Duffle in Chestnut with blue suede interior.
> View attachment 4129965


This is pretty! I love how you accesorized it with the scarf. I don't recall seeing the Duffle in Chestnut.


----------



## Teagaggle

Satcheldoll said:


> This is pretty! I love how you accesorized it with the scarf. I don't recall seeing the Duffle in Chestnut.


Neither did I. I actually purchased it on eBay. There was a part of me that questioned its authenticity, but when it arrived, it actually still had the original receipt in the back pocket from a Coach retail store in California. I think it was the blue interior that sold me and I don't have anything like it in this color.


----------



## Lake Effect

Vintage Oliver bag. A few of us were talking about this style the other night and it inspired me to use it today.


----------



## SEWDimples

Teagaggle said:


> Duffle in Chestnut with blue suede interior.
> View attachment 4129965


Gorgeous! I really like this bag. I do not remember the color Chestnut.


----------



## SEWDimples

Lake Effect said:


> View attachment 4130065
> 
> Vintage Oliver bag. A few of us were talking about this style the other night and it inspired me to use it today.


Hi @Lake Effect. Why do you torture me so with your BT bags? Simply beautiful!


----------



## Lake Effect

SEWDimples said:


> Hi @Lake Effect. Why do you torture me so with your BT bags? Simply beautiful!


Lol lol the feeling is mutual for your cornflower blue Ace!


----------



## AstridRhapsody

Rogue 25


----------



## BaguetteBlonde

SEWDimples said:


> Day 2. Pebbled leather Ace 28 satchel.
> 
> View attachment 4128414


Gorgeous! I thought it was Alexander Wang


----------



## Purseluvnmama

Something old, something new...❤️


----------



## keishapie1973

Mineral Rogue...


----------



## TangerineKandy

keishapie1973 said:


> Mineral Rogue...


I just LOVE the pop of the yellow tag against the Mineral exterior!


----------



## Meganallise

TangerineKandy said:


> I just LOVE the pop of the yellow tag against the Mineral exterior!


I second that!


----------



## SEWDimples

Cheating with Michael Kors.


----------



## ChevaliereNoir

Rainy day? No problem for Ms. Mini Christie in metallic dark teal crossgrain.


----------



## Gwennyb27

oxblood duffle bag for this week! love love this style and color a lot!


----------



## SEWDimples

ChevaliereNoir said:


> Rainy day? No problem for Ms. Mini Christie in metallic dark teal crossgrain.


Beautiful color.



Gwennyb27 said:


> View attachment 4134682
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oxblood duffle bag for this week! love love this style and color a lot!


Love this bag. Great color. It is so well made.


----------



## tealocean

ChevaliereNoir said:


> Rainy day? No problem for Ms. Mini Christie in metallic dark teal crossgrain.


----------



## ChevaliereNoir

SEWDimples said:


> Beautiful color.





tealocean said:


>



Thanks, y’all!


----------



## SEWDimples

1st Generation Chalk Rogue with outlet “C” bag charm.


----------



## shillinggirl88

Cheating today....LV Turenne.


----------



## keishapie1973

TangerineKandy said:


> I just LOVE the pop of the yellow tag against the Mineral exterior!





Meganallise said:


> I second that!



Thanks....


----------



## AstridRhapsody

Prairie print mailbox!


----------



## ChevaliereNoir

I got bitten by the Swagger bug on FOS this morning, so I busted out one I love and already own that was being neglected. My little baby denim croc 20 was happy to be my shopping buddy today.


----------



## MooMooVT

So many posts are inspiring my to pull out my Chalk Rogue 25. Time to show her some proper love


----------



## shillinggirl88

Turnlock tote today as it was raining!


----------



## SEWDimples

Keith Haring outlet tote.


----------



## BaguetteBlonde

SEWDimples said:


> Keith Haring outlet tote.
> 
> View attachment 4139111


Awesome!


----------



## Sarah03

Tea Rose Rogue [emoji254]


----------



## Lake Effect

Rainy day with vintage City Bag.


----------



## SEWDimples

Cheating with Vera Wang leather crossbody that matched my Michael Kors sandals.


----------



## SEWDimples

SEWDimples said:


> Cheating with Vera Wang leather crossbody that matched my Michael Kors sandals.
> 
> View attachment 4140631


Correction: Vera Bradley leather crossbody.


----------



## SEWDimples

Cheating again because we had bad storms here.


----------



## Raech

Edie Carryall colorblock with snake.


----------



## SEWDimples

Raech said:


> Edie Carryall colorblock with snake.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4142849


Very pretty! That dark denim looks good.


----------



## Raech

SEWDimples said:


> Very pretty! That dark denim looks good.


It's actually mineral [emoji7]


----------



## Raech

Better pic for color. I think my yummy car interior made it look brighter. Funny, I didn't use a flash this morning.


----------



## Lake Effect

With a few raindrops. Vintage Plaza and a new friend!


----------



## CoachMaven

I had to delete the app for TPF because it was causing me issues on my phone, so forgive the older photo. I just switched into my Rogue Satchel in chalk because I missed it! (Does anyone else 'miss' certain bags when they don't wear them for some time? )


----------



## Raech

CoachMaven said:


> I had to delete the app for TPF because it was causing me issues on my phone, so forgive the older photo. I just switched into my Rogue Satchel in chalk because I missed it! (Does anyone else 'miss' certain bags when they don't wear them for some time? )
> 
> View attachment 4143026


Very much so. I change bags a lot because of it.


----------



## SEWDimples

Raech said:


> It's actually mineral [emoji7]


I love Mineral too. I have a Whipstitch Saddle in that color.


----------



## whateve

CoachMaven said:


> I had to delete the app for TPF because it was causing me issues on my phone, so forgive the older photo. I just switched into my Rogue Satchel in chalk because I missed it! (Does anyone else 'miss' certain bags when they don't wear them for some time? )
> 
> View attachment 4143026


I miss lots of my bags all the time. As soon as I change into a bag, I'm thinking about the next one.


----------



## SEWDimples

Lake Effect said:


> With a few raindrops. Vintage Plaza and a new friend!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4143008


Beautiful! I really like this bag.



CoachMaven said:


> I had to delete the app for TPF because it was causing me issues on my phone, so forgive the older photo. I just switched into my Rogue Satchel in chalk because I missed it! (Does anyone else 'miss' certain bags when they don't wear them for some time? )
> 
> View attachment 4143026



Yes. I miss a lot of bags, so I have been speed dating them all.


----------



## MooMooVT

CoachMaven said:


> I had to delete the app for TPF because it was causing me issues on my phone, so forgive the older photo. I just switched into my Rogue Satchel in chalk because I missed it! (Does anyone else 'miss' certain bags when they don't wear them for some time? )
> 
> View attachment 4143026


I have the Rogue 25 in same Chalk CW and adore it! Just pulled her out last weekend!


----------



## Lucylu29

Lake Effect said:


> With a few raindrops. Vintage Plaza and a new friend!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4143008



Such a beautiful bag!


----------



## Lucylu29

CoachMaven said:


> I had to delete the app for TPF because it was causing me issues on my phone, so forgive the older photo. I just switched into my Rogue Satchel in chalk because I missed it! (Does anyone else 'miss' certain bags when they don't wear them for some time? )
> 
> View attachment 4143026



Very much so! I am currently going back and forth between the US and Panama every few months and I can't lug them all back and forth so mostly everything I own is back in the US. I miss them so much, especially my 1st gen Rogue!


----------



## tealocean

CoachMaven said:


> I had to delete the app for TPF because it was causing me issues on my phone, so forgive the older photo. I just switched into my Rogue Satchel in chalk because I missed it! (Does anyone else 'miss' certain bags when they don't wear them for some time? )
> 
> View attachment 4143026


Yes, I am having fun with all the bags, but I both miss them and look forward to rotating. Probably loving the rotating since this is still kind of a new fun thing for me. I haven't used an all black bag since spring, but I look forward to using one again in the fall/winter. I didn't ever think of bags seasonally when I had one black one, but it's fun to see I want to use the lighter colors right now.


----------



## CoachMaven

tealocean said:


> Yes, I am having fun with all the bags, but I both miss them and look forward to rotating. Probably loving the rotating since this is still kind of a new fun thing for me. I haven't used an all black bag since spring, but I look forward to using one again in the fall/winter. I didn't ever think of bags seasonally when I had one black one, but it's fun to see I want to use the lighter colors right now.



It's funny, I was travelling for almost a solid month, and my Market Tote in grass green was my work horse for majority of it. I really have come to love that bag! I was thinking of my Rogues while I was gone and looked forward to using them. When I got this satchel out, I peeked in on my oxblood regular Rogue with rivets and cannot wait to use that soon!


----------



## Raech

CoachMaven said:


> It's funny, I was travelling for almost a solid month, and my Market Tote in grass green was my work horse for majority of it. I really have come to love that bag! I was thinking of my Rogues while I was gone and looked forward to using them. When I got this satchel out, I peeked in on my oxblood regular Rogue with rivets and cannot wait to use that soon!


As soon as it's fall I'm busting out my oxblood regular rogue. [emoji7]


----------



## CoachMaven

Raech said:


> As soon as it's fall I'm busting out my oxblood regular rogue. [emoji7]


It's not officially Fall temps here for quite some time, but as soon as it hits mid-September, I just don't care, it's coming out!


----------



## tealocean

CoachMaven said:


> It's funny, I was travelling for almost a solid month, and my Market Tote in grass green was my work horse for majority of it. I really have come to love that bag! I was thinking of my Rogues while I was gone and looked forward to using them. When I got this satchel out, I peeked in on my oxblood regular Rogue with rivets and cannot wait to use that soon!


That's fun! The Market Tote looks beautiful, and that green is such a cheerful color. It's great when you enjoy shopping your closet and get to look forward to rotating through bags. It's luxurious to have options. Now I find traveling a fun challenge to pick the right bag(s).


----------



## Lake Effect

SEWDimples said:


> Beautiful! I really like this bag.





Lucylu29 said:


> Such a beautiful bag!


Thank you! I used it yesterday as well. I have a younger co-worker who who rarely speaks to me. I was surprised when she complimented it!


----------



## SEWDimples

Melon Tea Rose Rogue 25. The rain finally  stopped.


----------



## meepabeep

CoachMaven said:


> I had to delete the app for TPF because it was causing me issues on my phone, so forgive the older photo. I just switched into my Rogue Satchel in chalk because I missed it! (Does anyone else 'miss' certain bags when they don't wear them for some time? )
> 
> View attachment 4143026



Yes...I've purchased way too many bags this year,  so there are quite a few that haven't been used in a while.


----------



## CoachMaven

tealocean said:


> That's fun! The Market Tote looks beautiful, and that green is such a cheerful color. It's great when you enjoy shopping your closet and get to look forward to rotating through bags. It's luxurious to have options. Now I find traveling a fun challenge to pick the right bag(s).


One of my all time favorites to take with me when I travel is my Bleecker Daily bags. I have two of them, and one or both always go on trips with me because of their versatility- and they pack flat!


----------



## tealocean

CoachMaven said:


> One of my all time favorites to take with me when I travel is my Bleecker Daily bags. I have two of them, and one or both always go on trips with me because of their versatility- and they pack flat!



I've seen pictures of those, and they look like a perfect cute and comfy blend, soft leather, and easy to pack!


----------



## TangerineKandy

Took this beauty to get a cleaning at my Coach store. Forgot how much I love this bag!


----------



## Bagmedic

TangerineKandy said:


> Took this beauty to get a cleaning at my Coach store. Forgot how much I love this bag!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4147370


What color is it?  It looks black but I don't remember a black rogue with this suede color.


----------



## TangerineKandy

Bagmedic said:


> What color is it?  It looks black but I don't remember a black rogue with this suede color.


It is black, I purchased this from a fellow tPF member who had it made through the made-to-order rogue option! [emoji4]


----------



## Bagmedic

TangerineKandy said:


> It is black, I purchased this from a fellow tPF member who had it made through the made-to-order rogue option! [emoji4]


That explains it!


----------



## Gaby Torres

Gwennyb27 said:


> View attachment 4134682
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oxblood duffle bag for this week! love love this style and color a lot!


Would you mind sharing the interior. It looks like it can hold a lot


----------



## Gaby Torres

SEWDimples said:


> Cheating again because we had bad storms here.
> 
> View attachment 4142061


I like your cheat days


----------



## Gaby Torres

SEWDimples said:


> Melon Tea Rose Rogue 25. The rain finally  stopped.
> 
> View attachment 4144735


Oh tmy what is a lovely bag.


----------



## SEWDimples

Coach X Rodarte again with wristlet 30 with leather sequins.


----------



## whateve

SEWDimples said:


> Coach X Rodarte again with wristlet 30 with leather sequins.
> 
> View attachment 4147943


If I used wristlets, I would have to have this.


----------



## BeachBagGal

SEWDimples said:


> Coach X Rodarte again with wristlet 30 with leather sequins.
> 
> View attachment 4147943



Wow what pretty colors!


----------



## jcnc

TangerineKandy said:


> It is black, I purchased this from a fellow tPF member who had it made through the made-to-order rogue option! [emoji4]


Oh wow! Makes it all the more unique and prettier


----------



## TangerineKandy

jcnc said:


> Oh wow! Makes it all the more unique and prettier


Yes it does!! Thank you! It's the colour combo I wish was standard in the store!


----------



## bellebellebelle19

SEWDimples said:


> Coach X Rodarte again with wristlet 30 with leather sequins.
> 
> View attachment 4147943



So gorgeous! My biggest coach regrets are not taking part in the Rodarte collection and not taking more of a part in the space collection!


----------



## SEWDimples

bellebellebelle19 said:


> So gorgeous! My biggest coach regrets are not taking part in the Rodarte collection and not taking more of a part in the space collection!


It totally understand. These pieces are some of my favorite bags and wristlets in my whole collection. I decided to start using them more. They are unique and the quality is really good. Check some of the resale sites. I purchased my black wristlet with the leather sequins from ebay. I want the chalk and pink one now.


----------



## holiday123

Denim camera bag going shopping with me today. Picked up last night at Dillard's for $125!


----------



## Raech

Ok I forgot to take pic until I got into office. Lol. Drifter Carryall light saddle and Ladurée macaron charm


----------



## holiday123

Raech said:


> Ok I forgot to take pic until I got into office. Lol. Drifter Carryall light saddle and Ladurée macaron charm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4152201


Pretty charm!


----------



## Raech

holiday123 said:


> Pretty charm!


Thank you [emoji813]


----------



## keishapie1973

Raech said:


> Ok I forgot to take pic until I got into office. Lol. Drifter Carryall light saddle and Ladurée macaron charm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4152201



Beautiful. Mine was just delivered but I won’t be home for 4 more hours. Can’t wait...


----------



## SEWDimples

Raech said:


> Ok I forgot to take pic until I got into office. Lol. Drifter Carryall light saddle and Ladurée macaron charm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4152201



I really liked this bag and charm. I cannot wait to use mine. I'm hoping you are enjoying the bag. It is the same as my Grey Birch Drifter Carryall, except for the creed.


----------



## Raech

SEWDimples said:


> I really liked this bag and charm. I cannot wait to use mine. I'm hoping you are enjoying the bag. It is the same as my Grey Birch Drifter Carryall, except for the creed.


I am enjoying it a lot. Thank you. Do you have one of the macaron charms too? I think they are so cute. A TPFer helped me figure out how to see which were available and that NY store would ship it. I made them take signature required off the FedEx. Lol


----------



## SEWDimples

Raech said:


> I am enjoying it a lot. Thank you. Do you have one of the macaron charms too? I think they are so cute. A TPFer helped me figure out how to see which were available and that NY store would ship it. I made them take signature required off the FedEx. Lol


No, I do own the bag charm, but I would like one. Please shar how I canorder one from the NY store. TIA.


----------



## Raech

SEWDimples said:


> No, I do own the bag charm, but I would like one. Please shar how I canorder one from the NY store. TIA.


Sent you a message


----------



## haneulhouseki

Luscious leather


----------



## SEWDimples

haneulhouseki said:


> Luscious leather


The Bandit is beautiful. It is such a high quality bag.


----------



## Lovebagsdotcom

haneulhouseki said:


> Luscious leather


Amazing love the blue colour, the leather, the contrast colour


----------



## SEWDimples

More severe storms so cheating with Michael Kors.


----------



## jcnc

haneulhouseki said:


> Luscious leather


Beautiful blue. And the color pops more with the contrast lining


----------



## whateve

SEWDimples said:


> More severe storms so cheating with Michael Kors.
> 
> View attachment 4155688


That Juicy charm is beautiful! The shape of the bag is pretty cute too.


----------



## Raech

SEWDimples said:


> More severe storms so cheating with Michael Kors.
> 
> View attachment 4155688


Nice bag and neat charm, who made the charm?
Never mind I saw on this page Juicy.


----------



## SEWDimples

whateve said:


> That Juicy charm is beautiful! The shape of the bag is pretty cute too.


Thanks! Juicy charms are so over the top, but I really like them. Also, I've been enjoying my pink bags. I love this doctor's bag shape.



Raech said:


> Nice bag and neat charm, who made the charm?
> Never mind I saw on this page Juicy.


Thank you. This shape is my favorite. It holds a lot with room to spare.


----------



## SEWDimples

Another Michael Kors bad and Juicy bag charm.


----------



## AstridRhapsody

Drifter Carryall on her 1st trip out.


----------



## holiday123

Bandit. This bag is super comfortable to carry and smells amazing!


----------



## ChevaliereNoir

I wasn’t feeling particularly summery today, despite the heat, so my patchwork Prairie came out with me to enjoy the sunshine.


----------



## Raech

On her maiden voyage. I've not figured out how I want to dress her up yet. My Kindle Oasis is inside. That's why a bag has to be at least this big. [emoji23]


----------



## holiday123

Tea rose soho


----------



## SEWDimples

Drifter Top Handle in the color Flax with boutique leather tea rose charm. This is her first outing.


----------



## SEWDimples

Tooled Tea Rose Bandit 39. So comfy and beautiful. Her first outing.


----------



## Raech

In pearlized denim, stuffed with an organizer. No idea what bag name is. It was a gift from when MIL & FIL where in Vail on business.


----------



## keishapie1973

Saddle Drifter....


----------



## SEWDimples

keishapie1973 said:


> Saddle Drifter....


So beautiful. I love this color. I cannot wait to use my bag. Do you like the hardware?


----------



## Raech

SEWDimples said:


> So beautiful. I love this color. I cannot wait to use my bag. Do you like the hardware?


I love this bag too. So happy I got her as well.


----------



## SEWDimples

Lake Effect said:


> With a few raindrops. Vintage Plaza and a new friend!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4143008


I found and bid on this bag in Black because of your picture. So gorgeous.


----------



## sb2




----------



## Bales25

Raech said:


> In pearlized denim, stuffed with an organizer. No idea what bag name is. It was a gift from when MIL & FIL where in Vail on business.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4162838



That's a Rhyder - a nice big one!


----------



## Raech

Bales25 said:


> That's a Rhyder - a nice big one!


I have the matching wallet too. I like it with the organizer making it structured. I never put enough stuff in it. Thanks.


----------



## Zealous

Raech said:


> In pearlized denim, stuffed with an organizer. No idea what bag name is. It was a gift from when MIL & FIL where in Vail on business.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4162838



Hi @Raech!
This is a Mickie Satchel.

Here’s a link to a reveal (Hope this works!): 
https://forum.purseblog.com/index.php?posts/28090370/

I have one from the similar line, an elevated Rhyder, that I’ve recently been enjoying traveling with!


----------



## Raech

Raech said:


> I have the matching wallet too. I like it with the organizer making it structured. I never put enough stuff in it. Thanks.


Ok so it's  Mickie. I knew she was MFF. But as I said unexpected gift. I do love the color and she's soft. My organizer gave her much needed structure for my style. I had it custom made.


----------



## jcnc

SEWDimples said:


> Tooled Tea Rose Bandit 39. So comfy and beautiful. Her first outing.
> 
> View attachment 4161993


Love your bag. So pretty abd a great design. Coach has been producing sone really good quality and fun design bags lately. My eyes are drooling and my wallet is worried


----------



## whateve

Raech said:


> Ok so it's  Mickie. I knew she was MFF. But as I said unexpected gift. I do love the color and she's soft. My organizer gave her much needed structure for my style. I had it custom made.


I got that same bag for my daughter.


----------



## SEWDimples

True Red Nomad.


----------



## keishapie1973

SEWDimples said:


> So beautiful. I love this color. I cannot wait to use my bag. Do you like the hardware?





Raech said:


> I love this bag too. So happy I got her as well.



Thanks. I like the hardware. It’s different from my other bags. Very happy that I got it...


----------



## CoachMaven

Raech said:


> In pearlized denim, stuffed with an organizer. No idea what bag name is. It was a gift from when MIL & FIL where in Vail on business.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4162838


I like that color! This is a Mickie satchel, it's the outlet version of the Rhyder collection that was sold in the boutique stores.


----------



## holiday123

Quilted camera bag


----------



## SEWDimples

Space/NASA Wristlet.


----------



## SEWDimples

Peridot RDK Hobo by Reed Krakoff.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Sweet Caroline


----------



## SEWDimples

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Sweet Caroline


Love it. Bag twin!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

SEWDimples said:


> Love it. Bag twin!


Hey you!


----------



## SEWDimples

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Hey you!


Hi CFC. How are you doing? Been missing you around here.


----------



## Suzanne B.

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Sweet Caroline


Hey Crazy!!!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

SEWDimples said:


> Hi CFC. How are you doing? Been missing you around here.


Im great. Hope you are well!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Suzanne B. said:


> Hey Crazy!!!


Heyyyyy Boo


----------



## Suzanne B.

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Heyyyyy Boo


----------



## dgphoto

SEWDimples said:


> Drifter Top Handle in the color Flax with boutique leather tea rose charm. This is her first outing.
> 
> View attachment 4161214



That fob on her is the BOMB! [emoji7]


----------



## dgphoto

Borough today. It’s been rainy here so this is a perfect fit.


----------



## SEWDimples

dgphoto said:


> That fob on her is the BOMB! [emoji7]


Hi @dgphoto. Thank you so much. I must agree. I like the Page in your avatar. What is the name of the color?



dgphoto said:


> Borough today. It’s been rainy here so this is a perfect fit.
> View attachment 4170184


Gorgeous! I really like the Borough, but missed this bag.  I was taking a handbag break.


----------



## dgphoto

SEWDimples said:


> Hi @dgphoto. Thank you so much. I must agree. I like the Page in your avatar. What is the name of the color?
> 
> 
> Gorgeous! I really like the Borough, but missed this bag.  I was taking a handbag break.



I believe the color is called Clover. [emoji4]


----------



## SEWDimples

Melon Tea Rose Rogue 25.


----------



## Winterfell5

Raech said:


> In pearlized denim, stuffed with an organizer. No idea what bag name is. It was a gift from when MIL & FIL where in Vail on business.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4162838


Twins on this Mickie satchel!  Great quality for an Outlet bag.


----------



## Chicagogirl2005

Market Tote and Chelsea


----------



## Nancy in VA

Car is dirty and miss smush is so delicious


----------



## jcnc

SEWDimples said:


> Peridot RDK Hobo by Reed Krakoff.
> 
> View attachment 4169584


That color.... wow!!


----------



## SEWDimples

Nancy in VA said:


> View attachment 4171554
> 
> Car is dirty and miss smush is so delicious


I agree that Bandit leather is amazing. Love this color.


----------



## Bagmedic

SEWDimples said:


> Melon Tea Rose Rogue 25.
> 
> View attachment 4170363


Like the edginess Rexy adds to the sweetness of the roses!


----------



## Nancy in VA

SEWDimples said:


> Peridot RDK Hobo by Reed Krakoff.
> 
> View attachment 4169584


Love the color and bag - wish I would have bought one of his when they had the website


----------



## SEWDimples

Nancy in VA said:


> Love the color and bag - wish I would have bought one of his when they had the website


Thanks. I bought my bag second hand. You can find them on several resale sites.


----------



## holiday123

1941 red saddle 23


----------



## SEWDimples

holiday123 said:


> 1941 red saddle 23


This red is so pretty.


----------



## Alexa5

Dreamer in black/gray/blue


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Another oldie


----------



## AstridRhapsody

Cheating with my metallic nile Rocco!!


----------



## SEWDimples

Cornflower Ace.


----------



## dgphoto

SEWDimples said:


> Cornflower Ace.
> 
> View attachment 4176590



[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## SEWDimples

Grey Birch Drifter Carryall.


----------



## amateurjeweler

Brand new Metropolitan Courier in Mahogany. Took the tags off this morning. Sport calf leather feels so nice and soft!


----------



## PamB

Ran errands today with little Miss small marmont crossbody


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Sweet Caroline


----------



## AstridRhapsody

Traveling south for the next 1-2 weeks. Had to bring my new tote along!


----------



## SEWDimples

Harley77 said:


> Traveling south for the next 1-2 weeks. Had to bring my new tote along!


I love the detail on this bag, including the bag charm.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Harley77 said:


> Traveling south for the next 1-2 weeks. Had to bring my new tote along!


Have a good trip! Safe travels!


SEWDimples said:


> I love the detail on this bag, including the bag charm.


What she said!


----------



## SEWDimples

Trying to show my 1941 Saddle Rogue 36 some love and attached Rexy to join us for the ride.


----------



## Teagaggle

New to me MTO Rogue 25


----------



## Chiichan

SEWDimples said:


> Trying to show my 1941 Saddle Rogue 36 some love and attached Rexy to join us for the ride.
> 
> View attachment 4178838



The smoooshhhhhhh [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## MooMooVT

SEWDimples said:


> Trying to show my 1941 Saddle Rogue 36 some love and attached Rexy to join us for the ride.
> 
> View attachment 4178838


I love everything about this bag and Rexy is the perfect match!


----------



## Nancy in VA

Harley77 said:


> View attachment 3707522
> 
> Embellished handle rogue satchel


Bag twins!  Love your charm


----------



## SEWDimples

MooMooVT said:


> I love everything about this bag and Rexy is the perfect match!


Thank you! It is growing on me and I'm liking it the more I use it. Space Rexy is a great charm looks good with 1941 Saddle Rogue.


----------



## MooMooVT

SEWDimples said:


> Thank you! It is growing on me and I'm liking it the more I use it. Space Rexy is a great charm looks good with 1941 Saddle Rogue.


I don't have the larger Rogue - only 25's - but yours is TDF. I'm really having some FOMO over this beauty!


----------



## SEWDimples

MooMooVT said:


> I don't have the larger Rogue - only 25's - but yours is TDF. I'm really having some FOMO over this beauty!


Thanks! I really like the Rogue 36. I wish Coach would bring it back in some more classic colors. I wore it to work on Friday and then when to the mall after and I carry it just like my other bags.


----------



## TangerineKandy

Teagaggle said:


> New to me MTO Rogue 25
> View attachment 4179725


Gorgeous! I also have a pre-loved MTO rogue 25![emoji4]


----------



## SEWDimples

Dusty Rose Tea Rose Bandit 39.


----------



## SEWDimples

double post


----------



## Raech

Yes, it was still dark out on the way to work. Handles in... Rexy out.


----------



## SEWDimples

Bordeaux Dakotah with Rexy.


----------



## SEWDimples

1941 Red Rogue.


----------



## Bagmedic

SEWDimples said:


> 1941 Red Rogue.
> 
> View attachment 4190816


I need to pick up this C charm next time I see it at the outlet!  Back in the fall, I purchased a baseball cap with the C on it and the SA told me it stood for Cleveland.....um....I think it stands for Coach!  But I could definitely tell people it stands for Cleveland and they'd believe me!


----------



## CoachMaven

SEWDimples said:


> 1941 Red Rogue.
> 
> View attachment 4190816


Wait a second- you found one!!!


----------



## SEWDimples

CoachMaven said:


> Wait a second- you found one!!!


Yes, I finally got one. I'm so happy.


----------



## Bagmedic

SEWDimples said:


> Yes, I finally got one. I'm so happy.


Congrats!  I found mine in the resale market and was happy, too!  It is a great color for your collection!


----------



## RuedeNesle

SEWDimples said:


> 1941 Red Rogue.
> 
> View attachment 4190816


 She's BEAUTIFUL!


----------



## Nancy in VA

Rogue satchel ready for Halloween early


----------



## SEWDimples

Bagmedic said:


> Congrats!  I found mine in the resale market and was happy, too!  It is a great color for your collection!


Thanks. I’ve been wanting this for sometime now. Next on the list Prussian Blue/Black Rogue. I’ll be on a ban after I get that one.



RuedeNesle said:


> She's BEAUTIFUL!


Thanks. It is a great color.


----------



## meepabeep

Nancy in VA said:


> View attachment 4192422
> 
> Rogue satchel ready for Halloween early



Beautiful bag! And the scarf is so cute! But, of course, I love black cats (I have 2, one solid, one tuxedo).


----------



## Nancy in VA

meepabeep said:


> Beautiful bag! And the scarf is so cute! But, of course, I love black cats (I have 2, one solid, one tuxedo).


Scarf is from Walmart $1 - believe it or not they have cool looking ones that change constantly


----------



## tealocean

Nancy in VA said:


> Scarf is from Walmart $1 - believe it or not they have cool looking ones that change constantly


Wow! Thank you for mentioning this! I love fun scarves!


----------



## lia_siswanto

Double swagger in tobacco..[emoji173]️


----------



## MKB0925

Mia Shoulder Bag in Midnight...such soft leather!


----------



## Melrosgirl

Bedford Hobo in grey. I added an old Coach fob to give it a little color.


----------



## SEWDimples

Melrosgirl said:


> Bedford Hobo in grey. I added an old Coach fob to give it a little color.


Wow! This bag looks great in your car seat and picture, especially this color, which I was not attracted to initially. I really like the silver hardware. I'll add it to my wish list.


----------



## SEWDimples

Prussian Black/Blue Rogue. This is her first trip. Back to work.


----------



## Iamminda

Have a good day everyone


----------



## whateve

Iamminda said:


> Have a good day everyone


I'm going to move into Dakotah today too.


----------



## Iamminda

whateve said:


> I'm going to move into Dakotah today too.



Yeah — more love for the original Dakotah, lol


----------



## BeachBagGal

Iamminda said:


> Have a good day everyone



Aw you still have the Dakota. [emoji173]️. I remember ordering this one in the nude/peachy color (name escapes me), but ended up returning it because the pebbled leather looked off on it (unlike yours). I do remember how super soft the bag was. Unfortunately I bought it on a super sale and it was sold out after. Enjoy yours!


----------



## Iamminda

BeachBagGal said:


> Aw you still have the Dakota. [emoji173]️. I remember ordering this one in the nude/peachy color (name escapes me), but ended up returning it because the pebbled leather looked off on it (unlike yours). I do remember how super soft the bag was. Unfortunately I bought it on a super sale and it was sold out after. Enjoy yours!



Thanks .  This is the only Dakotah I have left — my favorite one.  Too bad the Apricof one didn’t work out for you.


----------



## BeachBagGal

Iamminda said:


> Thanks .  This is the only Dakotah I have left — my favorite one.  Too bad the Apricof one didn’t work out for you.



Apricot! That’s it! Lol


----------



## whateve

BeachBagGal said:


> Aw you still have the Dakota. [emoji173]️. I remember ordering this one in the nude/peachy color (name escapes me), but ended up returning it because the pebbled leather looked off on it (unlike yours). I do remember how super soft the bag was. Unfortunately I bought it on a super sale and it was sold out after. Enjoy yours!


I only have the black. I love it! I would have gotten more colors if they had made those jeweltones like red and purple in the regular size. I regret not getting the blue; all the pictures I had seen made it look very washed out.


----------



## Iamminda

whateve said:


> I only have the black. I love it! I would have gotten more colors if they had made those jeweltones like red and purple in the regular size. I regret not getting the blue; all the pictures I had seen made it look very washed out.



Agree on the red and purple if they made it in the regular size.  I tried on the large purple one and it was too big for me. I love my blue one (more than the two black ones and other colors I bought ).


----------



## gr8onteej




----------



## SEWDimples

gr8onteej said:


> View attachment 4207368


Really cute. Love the color and the bag charm is a perfect match. Enjoy.


----------



## tealocean

gr8onteej said:


> View attachment 4207368


This is such a pretty little bag! I love this grey. How do you find that little flap over the top combined with the turnlock strap? (I have flap issues sometimes.)


----------



## gr8onteej

SEWDimples said:


> Really cute. Love the color and the bag charm is a perfect match. Enjoy.



Thank you.


----------



## gr8onteej

tealocean said:


> This is such a pretty little bag! I love this grey. How do you find that little flap over the top combined with the turnlock strap? (I have flap issues sometimes.)



I like the bag but the flap/turnlock strap combo is a pain.
Luckily I’m not in and out of the bag that much.  [emoji846]


----------



## tealocean

gr8onteej said:


> I like the bag but the flap/turnlock strap combo is a pain.
> Luckily I’m not in and out of the bag that much.  [emoji846]


Thank you!


----------



## gr8onteej

tealocean said:


> Thank you!



After using it again today, it’s not as much of a pain to access while on the shoulder.  In any case, I’m glad I got it.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

gr8onteej said:


> View attachment 4207368


I like


----------



## tealocean

gr8onteej said:


> After using it again today, it’s not as much of a pain to access while on the shoulder.  In any case, I’m glad I got it.


Thank you for the update. I'm glad to hear you're enjoying it! I love it when a pretty bag that seems hard to get into at first ends up being worth getting used to.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Woven Caroline


----------



## SEWDimples

Violet Bandit in regular size.


----------



## CoachMaven

Zoe! My only patent bag left in my collection.


----------



## keishapie1973

Rogue Link Tote...


----------



## crazyforcoach09

SEWDimples said:


> Violet Bandit in regular size.


Do you own the 39?


----------



## SEWDimples

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Do you own the 39?



Hi @crazyforcoach09. Yes, I own a Black Tooled Tea Rose and Dusty Rose Tea Rose Bandit 39. I prefer size 39. I purchased Violet because I like the color and the snake detail.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

SEWDimples said:


> Hi @crazyforcoach09. Yes, I own a Black Tooled Tea Rose and Dusty Rose Tea Rose Bandit 39. I prefer size 39. I purchased Violet because I like the color and the snake detail.
> 
> View attachment 4209812
> 
> 
> View attachment 4209813


Wowza they pretttty. Thinking of getting oxblood, black or teal


----------



## SEWDimples

T


crazyforcoach09 said:


> Wowza they pretttty. Thinking of getting oxblood, black or teal


Thanks! Go for it. These have become my favorite bag. The quality is great and they are so comfortable on my shoulder.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

SEWDimples said:


> T
> 
> Thanks! Go for it. These have become my favorite bag. The quality is great and they are so comfortable on my shoulder.


Thanks friend. I remember you like big too


----------



## SEWDimples

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Thanks friend. I remember you like big too


You are welcome. Yes, I love big bags. Now I want more colors in Rogue 36. It is a great size bag and I love the slouch.


----------



## TangerineKandy

SEWDimples said:


> Prussian Black/Blue Rogue. This is her first trip. Back to work.
> 
> View attachment 4203916


Gorgeous!!!


----------



## TangerineKandy

keishapie1973 said:


> View attachment 4209794
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rogue Link Tote...[emoji2]


That is stunning!!!


----------



## Bagmedic

keishapie1973 said:


> View attachment 4209794
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rogue Link Tote...


Twins!  I like your hangtag....keep wanting one of these...


----------



## SEWDimples

Black Quilted and rivets Parker. Her first trip out.


----------



## TheBlonde

SEWDimples said:


> Violet Bandit in regular size.


Such a gorgeous purple bag!! The snake accent is perfect!


----------



## MKB0925

Clarkson hobo


----------



## tealocean

SEWDimples said:


> Black Quilted and rivets Parker. Her first trip out.
> 
> View attachment 4210108


Beauty!


----------



## Teagaggle

Love this girl. Soft Borough in Earth.


----------



## jcnc

SEWDimples said:


> Violet Bandit in regular size.


Question: have you noticed if the bottom of the bag looks ore saggy? i seem to notice that with my hobo. its my first slouchy bag so not sure if its the bag or something regular. TIA


----------



## SEWDimples

jcnc said:


> Question: have you noticed if the bottom of the bag looks ore saggy? i seem to notice that with my hobo. its my first slouchy bag so not sure if its the bag or something regular. TIA


I think the bottom of the bag looks saggy because of the design and soft pebbled leather. I have three Bandits and they all sag at the bottom.  It is not a structured bag.


----------



## SEWDimples

Pebbled Leather Ace 28.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Riding to outlet to do a large found order


----------



## Bagmedic

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Riding to outlet to do a large found order


Curious.....what are you founding?  Can't wait to see!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Bagmedic said:


> Curious.....what are you founding?  Can't wait to see!


Girlllllllll. I got 4 in a found order and godid a PA on the ones I got this week
Extra 25 off started today and I ran


----------



## SEWDimples

Cheating! Reed Karloff RDK Hobo.


----------



## Lake Effect

Mff Brooke Carryall for the last few days into today.


----------



## SEWDimples

Disney Dark Fairy Tale Purple Rogue 25.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

My daughter trying to take it


----------



## SEWDimples

crazyforcoach09 said:


> My daughter trying to take it


I really like this bag. I never found one in good order.


----------



## scrpo83

Courtenay


----------



## MKB0925

scrpo83 said:


> Courtenay



Beautiful color and perfect size bag!


----------



## shillinggirl88

My new cognac Rory ❤️


----------



## Nancy in VA




----------



## SEWDimples

scrpo83 said:


> Courtenay


Beautiful bright color.



shillinggirl88 said:


> My new cognac Rory ❤️


Rich color. Love the Legacy line.



Nancy in VA said:


> View attachment 4216520


Love KH totes.


----------



## lovebags00

Starting out Monday with my mini 33 [emoji173]️


----------



## BeachBagGal

Nancy in VA said:


> View attachment 4216520



Love this KH tote!


----------



## CoachMaven

lovebags00 said:


> Starting out Monday with my mini 33 [emoji173]️
> View attachment 4216640


I have the full sized version of this bag and love it. I also LOVE your charm, where did you get it?


----------



## lovebags00

CoachMaven said:


> I have the full sized version of this bag and love it. I also LOVE your charm, where did you get it?



Thank you, it is from Charming Charlie’s.


----------



## CoachMaven

lovebags00 said:


> Thank you, it is from Charming Charlie’s.


Oh, I have one of those near me. I will have to check it out, thanks!


----------



## scrpo83

MKB0925 said:


> Beautiful color and perfect size bag!





SEWDimples said:


> Beautiful bright color.



Thanks!!


----------



## lovebags00

[emoji88][emoji173]️


----------



## mama23boys

Running around with Dinky today.


----------



## Newpurselove

This is so beautiful!


lovebags00 said:


> [emoji88][emoji173]️
> View attachment 4217372


----------



## lovebags00

Newpurselove said:


> This is so beautiful!



Thank you, the color and design are a perfect combination!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Tagging along


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Dinner date with my son


----------



## Bagmedic

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Dinner date with my son


Is this one of your new ones?  I love the details on it!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Bagmedic said:


> Is this one of your new ones?  I love the details on it!


Yes. Its the one that i needed depends for. Lol


----------



## SEWDimples

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Tagging along


She looks amazing riding shotgun. 



crazyforcoach09 said:


> Dinner date with my son





crazyforcoach09 said:


> Yes. Its the one that i needed depends for. Lol


This is my favorite new Rogue. The color, contrast and details are amazing.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

SEWDimples said:


> She looks amazing riding shotgun.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is my favorite new Rogue. The color, contrast and details are amazing.


It's my favorite


----------



## baghabitz34

lovebags00 said:


> [emoji88][emoji173]️
> View attachment 4217372


So gorgeous!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

My tag along today


----------



## lovebags00

baghabitz34 said:


> So gorgeous!



Thank you!!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Melrosgirl said:


> Bedford Hobo in grey. I added an old Coach fob to give it a little color.


This I need


----------



## CoachMaven

Nomad in Butterscotch


----------



## Teagaggle

Smoke Skinny Tote


----------



## holiday123

Teagaggle said:


> Smoke Skinny Tote
> View attachment 4220056


I always loved the skinny tote - I wish they stayed around longer!


----------



## shillinggirl88

Carrying Miss Cognac Rory again!!!! Oh how I love ❤️ the Legacy line.


----------



## SEWDimples

Teagaggle said:


> Smoke Skinny Tote
> View attachment 4220056


Nice bag. Looks great with the bag charm.


----------



## lovebags00

It’s a [emoji88]kinda day


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Riding in the back


----------



## Teagaggle

holiday123 said:


> I always loved the skinny tote - I wish they stayed around longer!


Me too! I just scored the Tabac one on Ebay. That one was on my list a looooooong time!


----------



## lovebags00

Teagaggle said:


> Smoke Skinny Tote
> View attachment 4220056



Love this style tote


----------



## lovebags00

shillinggirl88 said:


> Carrying Miss Cognac Rory again!!!! Oh how I love [emoji173]️ the Legacy line.



Legacy line has some amazing bags and colors


----------



## SEWDimples

Prussian Black/Blue with Minnie hang tag. One of my favorite bags.


----------



## Teagaggle

SEWDimples said:


> Prussian Black/Blue with Minnie hang tag. One of my favorite bags.
> 
> View attachment 4220626


Your photos really highlight the details of this bag. Beautiful!


----------



## lovebags00

SEWDimples said:


> Prussian Black/Blue with Minnie hang tag. One of my favorite bags.
> 
> View attachment 4220626



So pretty


----------



## whateve

lovebags00 said:


> It’s a [emoji88]kinda day
> View attachment 4220267


I don't usually like skulls, but the key cover is adorable!


----------



## SEWDimples

Teagaggle said:


> Your photos really highlight the details of this bag. Beautiful!


Thank you! I love using this bag. It is so beautiful and she get her fair share of compliments.



lovebags00 said:


> So pretty


Thank you!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Today


----------



## SEWDimples

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Today


I really like this clutch, but could not find one.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

SEWDimples said:


> I really like this clutch, but could not find one.


A friend got it for me while back


----------



## BeachBagGal

Teagaggle said:


> Smoke Skinny Tote
> View attachment 4220056



I have a Dinky in this color. The sequin fob looks really good on there!


----------



## BeachBagGal

shillinggirl88 said:


> Carrying Miss Cognac Rory again!!!! Oh how I love [emoji173]️ the Legacy line.



Love this Coach brown! Yum!


----------



## BeachBagGal

lovebags00 said:


> It’s a [emoji88]kinda day
> View attachment 4220267



[emoji173]️[emoji173]️!!


----------



## BeachBagGal

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Today



Love those links! Hot!


----------



## SEWDimples

Stuart Weitzman Lola bag with outlet logo charm.


----------



## shillinggirl88

BeachBagGal said:


> Love this Coach brown! Yum!


Oh me too! Thank you!


----------



## TangerineKandy

lovebags00 said:


> It’s a [emoji88]kinda day
> View attachment 4220267


Love this!!!


----------



## Chiichan

whateve said:


> I don't usually like skulls, but the key cover is adorable!



Wow. I just realized they were skulls [emoji30][emoji16]


----------



## MKB0925

shillinggirl88 said:


> Carrying Miss Cognac Rory again!!!! Oh how I love ❤️ the Legacy line.


What a beauty!!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Ms K


----------



## Raech

Still dark out, and we're off to work. Brrrrr


----------



## SEWDimples

Bordeaux Dakotah regular size with Minnie bag charm.


----------



## elvisfan4life

holiday123 said:


> I always loved the skinny tote - I wish they stayed around longer!


I had to buy the Disney Mickey one in 3 colours love.them


----------



## SEWDimples

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Ms K


Pretty. I missed out on this bag.


Raech said:


> Still dark out, and we're off to work. Brrrrr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4223566


Oxblood is such a rich color. Rogue is so gorgeous in this color.


----------



## shillinggirl88

Lovely black Edie!


----------



## SEWDimples

Tooled Tea Rose Bandit 39 with outlet bear charm.


----------



## TangerineKandy

SEWDimples said:


> Tooled Tea Rose Bandit 39 with outlet bear charm.
> 
> View attachment 4224663


I just love that pop of purple!


----------



## lia_siswanto

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Dinner date with my son



Is this color of prussian blue? Oh sooo beautiful!! [emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## crazyforcoach09

lia_siswanto said:


> Is this color of prussian blue? Oh sooo beautiful!! [emoji173]️[emoji173]️


Yes. Thank you


----------



## madisonave5011

With me today. Perfect colors for fall.


----------



## BeachBagGal

madisonave5011 said:


> View attachment 4226232
> 
> With me today. Perfect colors for fall.



What a fun bag? I’ve never seen this one. Which bag/print is this?


----------



## madisonave5011

BeachBagGal said:


> What a fun bag? I’ve never seen this one. Which bag/print is this?



Thanks so much! 

It’s the men’s Gotham tote style 58914 in the Gary Baseman print 

From 2ish years ago?


----------



## BeachBagGal

madisonave5011 said:


> Thanks so much!
> 
> It’s the men’s Gotham tote style 58914 in the Gary Baseman print
> 
> From 2ish years ago?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4226334



Oh okay. Cool!


----------



## holiday123

Dinky 24 with exotics strap


----------



## Satcheldoll

holiday123 said:


> Dinky 24 with exotics strap


I almost carried my dark turquoise with this strap today but didn't have time to switch.


----------



## lovebags00

[emoji171][emoji216][emoji88]


----------



## holiday123

Satcheldoll said:


> I almost carried my dark turquoise with this strap today but didn't have time to switch.


I almost bought dark turquoise, It's a great color!


----------



## Satcheldoll

holiday123 said:


> I almost bought dark turquoise, It's a great color!


It's the only style that I liked in that color. I'm thinking about getting the black 24. Not  sure.


----------



## AstridRhapsody

lovebags00 said:


> [emoji171][emoji216][emoji88]
> View attachment 4227155


You are my long lost bag sister. We have a lot of the exact same bags and slgs!


----------



## lovebags00

Harley77 said:


> You are my long lost bag sister. We have a lot of the exact same bags and slgs!



Yes, I think we are too. We both have great taste when it comes to bag   [emoji8]


----------



## lovebags00

Coach wallet and charm with LC


----------



## faintlymacabre

Oxblood Laural today. I don't know why it photographs so red in my car. It's definitely far darker and more purple / muted.


----------



## SEWDimples

I really like this Rogue. I carry it more than any of my other Rogues.


----------



## ShoeSquirrel

Raech said:


> Still dark out, and we're off to work. Brrrrr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4223566



I love this one! I’m irritated at myself that I didn’t get it before it was gone. I love the pop of red on it.


----------



## elisabettaverde

SEWDimples said:


> Trying to show my 1941 Saddle Rogue 36 some love and attached Rexy to join us for the ride.
> 
> View attachment 4178838


I love the way this bag puddles... that leather is so yummy and scrumptious!


----------



## elisabettaverde

What a hodgepodge of accessories!  Sunday is my bag-changing night and I just threw everything in without matching!  Funny when I started pulling out the items it was all Coach.
    I don’t know what this bag is called but it’s a keeper.  I bought this in St. Thomas several years ago on a family cruise a few years after the recession when we were finally able to exhale a bit (husband is in real estate).  I felt like a million bucks swinging my shopping bag on the walk back to the ship after finally being able to buy myself a little something.


----------



## Iamminda

elisabettaverde said:


> What a hodgepodge of accessories!  Sunday is my bag-changing night and I just threw everything in without matching!  Funny when I started pulling out the items it was all Coach.
> I don’t know what this bag is called but it’s a keeper.  I bought this in St. Thomas several years ago on a family cruise a few years after the recession when we were finally able to exhale a bit (husband is in real estate).  I felt like a million bucks swinging my shopping bag on the walk back to the ship after finally being able to buy myself a little something.



Your lovely satchel is the Legacy Haley in Mauve.  I used to have the Legacy Duffle in Mauve — such a pretty color.   Funny, I’ve been to St Thomas too, also on a cruise, many years ago — beautiful beaches with the bluest water.


----------



## elisabettaverde

Thanks for the name. I really wish more of this style had been made, it’s simple and timeless. 
Yes, love St. Thomas!  The iguanas, slow pace, twisty roads...we were fortunate to return and spend a week there right before the last bad hurricane.


----------



## whateve

Iamminda said:


> Your lovely satchel is the Legacy Haley in Mauve.  I used to have the Legacy Duffle in Mauve — such a pretty color.   Funny, I’ve been to St Thomas too, also on a cruise, many years ago — beautiful beaches with the bluest water.


I went on a cruise many years ago that stopped in St. Thomas, but I didn't get to see St. Thomas because I was too sick that day to leave the ship.


----------



## tealocean

elisabettaverde said:


> What a hodgepodge of accessories!  Sunday is my bag-changing night and I just threw everything in without matching!  Funny when I started pulling out the items it was all Coach.
> I don’t know what this bag is called but it’s a keeper.  I bought this in St. Thomas several years ago on a family cruise a few years after the recession when we were finally able to exhale a bit (husband is in real estate).  I felt like a million bucks swinging my shopping bag on the walk back to the ship after finally being able to buy myself a little something.


Beautiful! That's neat you have a weekly bag swap. I'm only a year into having more than one everyday bag and having fun changing bags often. I'll keep your idea in mind if I need it in the future.


----------



## SandraElle

Shopping my closet. Brunello Cucinelli Color Block Bowler Bag.


----------



## TangerineKandy

SEWDimples said:


> I really like this Rogue. I carry it more than any of my other Rogues.
> 
> View attachment 4230170


I absolutely love this colour!!


----------



## AstridRhapsody

Cheating today with Henri Bendel!!


----------



## whateve

Harley77 said:


> Cheating today with Henri Bendel!!


Perfect hologram rainbow!


----------



## elisabettaverde

tealocean said:


> Beautiful! That's neat you have a weekly bag swap. I'm only a year into having more than one everyday bag and having fun changing bags often. I'll keep your idea in mind if I need it in the future.


And that’s how I can justify my bags since I wear  them all, but my bag changing can get a little crazy since I’ve started a “Fun Friday” cutesy bag thing to go along with our “Spirit Day” at work, then my obligatory Saturday “too good/expensive for work and I’m going shopping” bag and the “Sunday-go-to-meeting” lady-like, too-small for anything else bag, and if I’m lucky, a chic, fancy “dinner” bag for a date night.  And sometimes this is all in my head since by Friday night I’m too exhausted from work to even leave the house.


----------



## SEWDimples

Dark Fairy Tale Bell Flower Army Green Rogue. Love the Army Green color with the black handles and trim.


----------



## shillinggirl88

It's another Legacy day! I still love this line!


----------



## lovebags00

Harley77 said:


> Cheating today with Henri Bendel!!



Love this bag! I have the jettsetter with the hologram trim.


----------



## tealocean

elisabettaverde said:


> And that’s how I can justify my bags since I wear  them all, but my bag changing can get a little crazy since I’ve started a “Fun Friday” cutesy bag thing to go along with our “Spirit Day” at work, then my obligatory Saturday “too good/expensive for work and I’m going shopping” bag and the “Sunday-go-to-meeting” lady-like, too-small for anything else bag, and if I’m lucky, a chic, fancy “dinner” bag for a date night.  *And sometimes this is all in my head since by Friday night I’m too exhausted f*rom work to even leave the house.


 I use bags for different purposes too. I'm glad I have uses for all of them since now I really love smaller bags but still need the larger ones too.


----------



## tealocean

Harley77 said:


> Cheating today with Henri Bendel!!


Wow! I love this! So fun and beautiful!


----------



## holiday123

Butterscotch for an overcast day.


----------



## Lucylu29

holiday123 said:


> Butterscotch for an overcast day.



This is so pretty. I'm sorry I missed out on this one.


----------



## Lake Effect

Took a trip to the Coach store, been wanting a few hang tags for a while : )


----------



## SEWDimples

Lake Effect said:


> Took a trip to the Coach store, been wanting a few hang tags for a while : )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4234744


Some of my favorite bags that you own. I found 2 and looking for Bancroft.


----------



## Lake Effect

SEWDimples said:


> Some of my favorite bags that you own. I found 2 and looking for Bancroft.


Aw thanks, especially considering your amazing collection!


----------



## holiday123

Swagger crossbody today.


----------



## Satcheldoll

SEWDimples said:


> Some of my favorite bags that you own. I found 2 and looking for Bancroft.


I just love your vintage bags! [emoji7] 
If I weren't so lazy with Ebay and had good thrift stores or consignment shops around me I'd probably have a lot in my collection.


----------



## SEWDimples

Lake Effect said:


> Aw thanks, especially considering your amazing collection!


You are welcome. You do an awesome job rehabbing too. I need to work on all the bags I own.



holiday123 said:


> Swagger crossbody today.


I really like this cute crossbody. Bag twins and wish I had purchased another color.


----------



## Lake Effect

Satcheldoll said:


> I just love your vintage bags! [emoji7]
> If I weren't so lazy with Ebay and had good thrift stores or consignment shops around me I'd probably have a lot in my collection.


I wish I wasn’t so good at online buying!  And I rediscovered a local flea market!


----------



## tealocean

Lake Effect said:


> Took a trip to the Coach store, been wanting a few hang tags for a while : )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4234744


This looks so fun! What a great idea!


----------



## Lake Effect

tealocean said:


> This looks so fun! What a great idea!


I realized I just don't have to time, energy, $ to persue some of the amazing fobs, new and older, I see on the bags here. And when I look at my bags, lol, they seem so naked without any! How did this industry convince us we need accessories for our accessories?? Lol And when I went to a retail store last year for the first time in years and I saw the display for custom hang tags and thought $12 and $9 was reasonable. And I bought a bunch of ornaments last year I was told I could bring back for stamping if I wanted to. But it does take a little bit of time, so when ever I go back for them, I will make sure they are not busy.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Ms. Caroline


----------



## momtok

shillinggirl88 said:


> It's another Legacy day! I still love this line!


MOLLY!!!!    Or is that Rory?  I *just* mentioned my Molly's on another thread around here yesterday.  I have four Molly's, and still adore them.  Perfect shape, perfect size for what I carry (even a little on the big side for that), perfect functionality .... and of course it was one of the first styles from that Legacy go-round that they discontinued.  Sigh.  
To this day, I still love the leather on that year's Legacy.


----------



## BagsRGreat

Harley77 said:


> Cheating today with Henri Bendel!!


Well, I guess that means I know what my next purchase will be-- eventually-- in petrol.  Thanks for sharing that lovely image of your HB bag.


----------



## MKB0925

shillinggirl88 said:


> It's another Legacy day! I still love this line!


Love!...I am on the hunt for a Molly. It has always been a bag I have regretted not getting.


----------



## SEWDimples

My favorite Rogue.


----------



## holiday123

Love these duffle 20's


----------



## SEWDimples

holiday123 said:


> Love these duffle 20's


Nice! I saw these in the retail store and thought they were really nice. I’ll have to add to my wish list. It is time to replace my Legacy pebbled leather Duffle.


----------



## holiday123

Joni crossbody


----------



## OhHelloDoll

holiday123 said:


> Joni crossbody


Super cute! I don’t recall ever seeing these.


----------



## holiday123

OhHelloDoll said:


> Super cute! I don’t recall ever seeing these.


Thanks! I think it comes out in December.


----------



## OhHelloDoll

holiday123 said:


> Thanks! I think it comes out in December.


Oooh can’t wait to see more then. I love smaller cross bodies that can still seems functional and this looks to possibly be that sweet spot size.


----------



## BeachBagGal

holiday123 said:


> Joni crossbody



So cute and has that retro feel! How are you liking it size wise? And strap length? And what color is this?


----------



## holiday123

OhHelloDoll said:


> Oooh can’t wait to see more then. I love smaller cross bodies that can still seems functional and this looks to possibly be that sweet spot size.


Yes this surprisingly fits a lot for a smaller bag


----------



## holiday123

BeachBagGal said:


> So cute and has that retro feel! How are you liking it size wise? And strap length? And what color is this?


Oh I forget you're tall so strap may be too short for you to use crossbody. I'm almost 5'5 and have it on 2nd to last hole and it hits a little below my hip.

Loving the size so far. I'm using all long slim slgs and can fit a lot in there. 

This is called Scarlett. I have wasn't sure what to expect when I heard it was coming in Scarlett looking at Google images, but It's in the Bordeaux/burgundy shades for sure. Black is coming Tuesday, but not too hard to figure out what that'll look like lol.


----------



## BeachBagGal

holiday123 said:


> Oh I forget you're tall so strap may be too short for you to use crossbody. I'm almost 5'5 and have it on 2nd to last hole and it hits a little below my hip.
> 
> Loving the size so far. I'm using all long slim slgs and can fit a lot in there.
> 
> This is called Scarlett. I have wasn't sure what to expect when I heard it was coming in Scarlett looking at Google images, but It's in the Bordeaux/burgundy shades for sure. Black is coming Tuesday, but not too hard to figure out what that'll look like lol.



Great! Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## Satcheldoll

Aevha London Helve crossbody with Coach scarf.


----------



## Iamminda

Satcheldoll said:


> Aevha London Helve crossbody with Coach scarf.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4244809



This scarf is so pretty and pairs nicely with the bag.


----------



## Satcheldoll

Iamminda said:


> This scarf is so pretty and pairs nicely with the bag.


Thank you!


----------



## lovebags00




----------



## lilgreykitty

Raech said:


> In pearlized denim, stuffed with an organizer. No idea what bag name is. It was a gift from when MIL & FIL where in Vail on business.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4162838


Ryder i think. I have two. One black, one in beige


----------



## elisabettaverde

I found this Legacy Stripe laptop case on Ebay (completely missed that era) on my hunt for older Coach accessories.  It’s in great condition and made me feel a little better about a 2 day training I had to attend. And a bit of metallic trim doesn’t hurt.


----------



## lucerovillegas

lovebags00 said:


> View attachment 4246403



Loving this edie! Did it come with the tassels and charms?


----------



## muggles

holiday123 said:


> Love these duffle 20's



I just ordered one on Friday in Jasper! Are they just the perfect size? 
Can’t wait to get mine! Love your black 20!


----------



## Teagaggle

muggles said:


> I just ordered one on Friday in Jasper! Are they just the perfect size?
> Can’t wait to get mine! Love your black 20!


What color is Jasper?


----------



## holiday123

muggles said:


> I just ordered one on Friday in Jasper! Are they just the perfect size?
> Can’t wait to get mine! Love your black 20!


Congratulations! Jasper was my first and I loved it so much I ordered black and light turquoise during the last event. They are the perfect size


----------



## holiday123

Teagaggle said:


> What color is Jasper?


----------



## RuedeNesle

@holiday123   Beautiful!  (It's not showing I replied to your post.)


----------



## Internetjunge

Good ole Rogue 30 with a new Dino charm


----------



## SEWDimples

KH Heart tote. It has been raining here.


----------



## Alexa5

KH Camera bag with do it yourself added fuschia handles


----------



## lovebags00

lucerovillegas said:


> Loving this edie! Did it come with the tassels and charms?



Thank you, Yes to comes with them


----------



## SandraElle

Legacy Lily XL


----------



## OhHelloDoll

SandraElle said:


> Legacy Lily XL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4253940


Cool looking bag!


----------



## zinacef

SandraElle said:


> Legacy Lily XL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4253940


WOW! Gorgeous— love this generation of Coach!


----------



## SandraElle

OhHelloDoll said:


> Cool looking bag!





zinacef said:


> WOW! Gorgeous— love this generation of Coach!



Thank you, girls!


----------



## whateve

SandraElle said:


> Legacy Lily XL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4253940


This is gorgeous! I bet it weighs a ton! The medium was too heavy for me.


----------



## SandraElle

whateve said:


> This is gorgeous! I bet it weighs a ton! The medium was too heavy for me.


Yes, ma’am. At least a ton.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

SandraElle said:


> Legacy Lily XL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4253940


Sexy Poo


----------



## crazyforcoach09

SandraElle said:


> Legacy Lily XL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4253940


That is not for the weak


----------



## SandraElle

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Sexy Poo





crazyforcoach09 said:


> That is not for the weak



Thanks, Poo. We can handle this luggage.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

SandraElle said:


> Thanks, Poo. We can handle this luggage.


Yep Poo


----------



## shoes+handbags

Sutton Hobo in Cypress


----------



## MKB0925

Oxblood Edie


----------



## SEWDimples

My favorite Rogue.


----------



## SEWDimples

Disney Dark Fairy Tale Rogue with Bell Flower print in Army Green.


----------



## SEWDimples

This beauty.


----------



## tlo

SEWDimples said:


> This beauty.
> 
> View attachment 4262135



 stunning!!


----------



## SEWDimples

tlo said:


> stunning!!


Thanks! I want the pink one with brass hardware.


----------



## Mumotons

SEWDimples said:


> This beauty.
> 
> View attachment 4262135



I love this ! What’s it called ?


----------



## SEWDimples

Mumotons said:


> I love this ! What’s it called ?


Thanks! It is called Parker with Quilting and Rivets in Black/Dark Gunmetal.


----------



## Iamminda

SEWDimples said:


> This beauty.
> 
> View attachment 4262135



This one is so gorgeous!!!


----------



## elisabettaverde

SEWDimples said:


> My favorite Rogue.
> 
> View attachment 4257378





SEWDimples said:


> Disney Dark Fairy Tale Rogue with Bell Flower print in Army Green.
> 
> View attachment 4258622





SEWDimples said:


> This beauty.
> 
> View attachment 4262135



       What unique and stylish choices you’ve made!
Are your Rogues 25 or larger?  I’ve been considering one but am concerned about a heavy bag.


----------



## tlo

SEWDimples said:


> Thanks! I want the pink one with brass hardware.



Thats another gorgeous bag!!  I'm trying not to add any Rogues  I have too many  But you know what they say about famous last words  LOL


----------



## BagsRGreat

SEWDimples said:


> Thanks! I want the pink one with brass hardware.


I also like the primrose one with black copper hardware.  I am trying so hard to resist that one!  So far, I have.


----------



## SEWDimples

Heather Grey Bedford. Her first trip.


----------



## tlo

SEWDimples said:


> Heather Grey Bedford. Her first trip.
> 
> View attachment 4265591



OMG!  That is gorgeous!  Congratulations


----------



## SandraElle

Large Madison Shoulder Bag [emoji171]


----------



## crazyforcoach09

SandraElle said:


> Large Madison Shoulder Bag [emoji171]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4266495


Sexy Poo


----------



## crazyforcoach09

SandraElle said:


> Large Madison Shoulder Bag [emoji171]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4266495


Some of these ole school styles best out these new styles. Love this Poo


----------



## SandraElle

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Some of these ole school styles best out these new styles. Love this Poo



Thanks lovebird - you’re soooo right about that!


----------



## spattiaccount

My Carrie crossbody


----------



## Teagaggle

Cheating today with my Minkoff Bree convertible backpack. My first bag of this style. Loving it so far.


----------



## Bagmedic

Teagaggle said:


> Cheating today with my Minkoff Bree convertible backpack. My first bag of this style. Loving it so far.
> View attachment 4267411


Very unique!  Love it!


----------



## SEWDimples

KH Love tote and Link Clutch.


----------



## BeachBagGal

spattiaccount said:


> My Carrie crossbody



How do you like this bag? I always look at it on FOS.


----------



## BeachBagGal

Teagaggle said:


> Cheating today with my Minkoff Bree convertible backpack. My first bag of this style. Loving it so far.
> View attachment 4267411



Looks cute and fun!


----------



## BeachBagGal

SEWDimples said:


> KH Love tote and Link Clutch.
> 
> View attachment 4268299



Awesome combo! I still need something from the KH line.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

SEWDimples said:


> KH Love tote and Link Clutch.
> 
> View attachment 4268299


Swag


----------



## SEWDimples

Prussian Black/Blue Rogue with raccoon bad charm.


----------



## Raech

It was too cold to stay in the park garage this morning. Lol. New cherries make her look fabulous.


----------



## spattiaccount

BeachBagGal said:


> How do you like this bag? I always look at it on FOS.


I love it and carry it alot. The leather is very soft and it holds more than i had expected it to.


----------



## Syren

spattiaccount said:


> My Carrie crossbody





BeachBagGal said:


> How do you like this bag? I always look at it on FOS.



Agreed!  I have 2 Carries and one is pebbled leather and it is so soft!  It’s one of the older ones maybe a couple years old. They fit a good amount, very underrated MFF bag!  And I love the chain across the front, adds a little something and I love how I can grab it by the chain when getting out of my car and then quickly throw the longer strap over my shoulder. Great little bag!


----------



## BeachBagGal

Syren said:


> Agreed!  I have 2 Carries and one is pebbled leather and it is so soft!  It’s one of the older ones maybe a couple years old. They fit a good amount, very underrated MFF bag!  And I love the chain across the front, adds a little something and I love how I can grab it by the chain when getting out of my car and then quickly throw the longer strap over my shoulder. Great little bag!



Oh I didn’t realize you have two if these bags. I always look at it on FOS. What colors do you have?


----------



## Syren

BeachBagGal said:


> Oh I didn’t realize you have two if these bags. I always look at it on FOS. What colors do you have?



I have red quilted and a plain taupe/beige with gold hardware. I’d love a teal with gold!


----------



## holiday123

Sage Cooper with courage charm.


----------



## BeachBagGal

holiday123 said:


> Sage Cooper with courage charm.



Cute combo! Is that darker blue on the strap Cadet?


----------



## holiday123

BeachBagGal said:


> Cute combo! Is that darker blue on the strap Cadet?


Yes!  It has cadet on one side and sage on the other.  There are also cadet details in the gusseted areas. So pretty and the closure isn't difficult at all.  I'm loving it so far.  I did have to train the tongue part of the buckle to stay down because it kept jabbing me in the arm, but it seems better now.


----------



## Raech

Lol. I forgot to take the picture in my car in the parking garage. Too focused on mobile ordering my Starbucks this morning. Here is my color block Swagger 27 with added tassel.


----------



## Glttglam

Still using my new Market tote in cloud. I really love how lightweight it is considering how big it is.


----------



## redwood66

Glttglam said:


> Still using my new Market tote in cloud. I really love how lightweight it is considering how big it is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4279414


I just got mine today and I love it too.


----------



## AstridRhapsody

Signature whipstitch Edie 42 with Chelsea Champlain skull charm.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Harley77 said:


> Signature whipstitch Edie 42 with Chelsea Champlain skull charm.


I wish i loved the one I got. So nice


----------



## whateve

crazyforcoach09 said:


> I wish i loved the one I got. So nice


You don't love yours? Which one?


----------



## AstridRhapsody

crazyforcoach09 said:


> I wish i loved the one I got. So nice


I took it off my list after your bad review. Then Saks sent me a promo code that knocked it down to 60% off and I just had to try it. It definitely doesn't feel as nice as my all leather 42s but I love how lightweight it is!!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Harley77 said:


> I took it off my list after your bad review. Then Saks sent me a promo code that knocked it down to 60% off and I just had to try it. It definitely doesn't feel as nice as my all leather 42s but I love how lightweight it is!!


It is light


----------



## crazyforcoach09

whateve said:


> You don't love yours? Which one?


No. I returned. The siggy felt plastic like. Maybe I should try another


----------



## holiday123

Metallic tea rose clutch. So pretty!


----------



## BeachBagGal

holiday123 said:


> Metallic tea rose clutch. So pretty!



I love those metal tea roses!


----------



## tealocean

holiday123 said:


> Metallic tea rose clutch. So pretty!


This is beautiful! The tea roses make it extra pretty!


----------



## TangerineKandy

In the passenger seat with my Rogue 25 and my new mouse coin purse DBF gave me for Christmas!


----------



## shoes+handbags

TangerineKandy said:


> In the passenger seat with my Rogue 25 and my new mouse coin purse DBF gave me for Christmas!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4289103



The mouse coin purse is adorable! I had it in my cart today. What do you put in it?


----------



## TangerineKandy

shoes+handbags said:


> The mouse coin purse is adorable! I had it in my cart today. What do you put in it?


I put coins in it, however it will fit a charging cable or ear buds as well!


----------



## Newpurselove

New black beauty out for the first time. I am actually surprised  by how much I LOVE this bag. Even my ten year old called dibs on it when she grows up haha!
If you are on the fence about the dreamer I say- go for it.


----------



## baghabitz34

Newpurselove said:


> New black beauty out for the first time. I am actually surprised  by how much I LOVE this bag. Even my ten year old called dibs on it when she grows up haha!
> If you are on the fence about the dreamer I say- go for it.


That purse is such a beauty! It is on my wish list for next year.


----------



## holiday123

Hitting the outlets with cadet Cooper today.


----------



## brewcrewtj

Taking my Christmas gift from hubby out for the first time ❤❤


----------



## Tosa22

holiday123 said:


> Hitting the outlets with cadet Cooper today.


how do you like the cooper? I've been looking at this online, but haven't made it into a store to try it out.


----------



## holiday123

Tosa22 said:


> how do you like the cooper? I've been looking at this online, but haven't made it into a store to try it out.


I love it! Easy to carry and fits all my essentials.  The opening I thought would be a pain, but is so easy to operate. No complaints so far


----------



## Tosa22

holiday123 said:


> I love it! Easy to carry and fits all my essentials.  The opening I thought would be a pain, but is so easy to operate. No complaints so far


Thanks! That's good to hear. I am thinking about the sage color or the cadet.


----------



## Tosa22

brewcrewtj said:


> Taking my Christmas gift from hubby out for the first time ❤❤


So pretty! Like the name too! Are you a fellow Brewers fan?


----------



## holiday123

Tosa22 said:


> Thanks! That's good to hear. I am thinking about the sage color or the cadet.


I have both, don't ask me to pick a favorite!  At first it was cadet, but sage has really grown on me too.  Love the pewter hardware


----------



## holiday123

I'm in the passenger seat lol with this foldover clutch  I had my oxblood rivets clutch all loaded up to use today, but it's really tight, like waay tighter than my 7 others of this style.  It was a struggle to get my phone in there. I may have to send back. Just not sure if it'll loosen up with use. Anyone else has a rivets clutch?


----------



## houseof999

holiday123 said:


> I'm in the passenger seat lol with this foldover clutch  I had my oxblood rivets clutch all loaded up to use today, but it's really tight, like waay tighter than my 7 others of this style.  It was a struggle to get my phone in there. I may have to send back. Just not sure if it'll loosen up with use. Anyone else has a rivets clutch?



Twins on both! I have the Oxblood rivets clutch but unfortunately I have yet to use it. It's sitting in my Oxblood Rogue's side compartment. I'm not happy to hear that it's too tight to use. Lol! I'll have to fill it up and try to use it when I use my matching Rogue.


----------



## holiday123

houseof999 said:


> Twins on both! I have the Oxblood rivets clutch but unfortunately I have yet to use it. It's sitting in my Oxblood Rogue's side compartment. I'm not happy to hear that it's too tight to use. Lol! I'll have to fill it up and try to use it when I use my matching Rogue.


It just seems tight. I haven't tried the black one yet. The oxblood I struggled to get my bills in the slot and then my phone was such a tight fit.. I may need to break in, but obviously I don't want to use if it's not going to loosen up. I grabbed another one from my drawer and the gusseted part seems to pull out so much farther...i may need to investigate further.


----------



## houseof999

holiday123 said:


> It just seems tight. I haven't tried the black one yet. The oxblood I struggled to get my bills in the slot and then my phone was such a tight fit.. I may need to break in, but obviously I don't want to use if it's not going to loosen up. I grabbed another one from my drawer and the gusseted part seems to pull out so much farther...i may need to investigate further.


Oh my phone only fits if I take out of it's Otter case. I don't want to use the clutch as a phone wallet because it's annoying to have to open and take it out and put it back in. I am on my phone way too much because I use it for pretty much everything. The clutch sure wasn't designed with a phone in mind.  A phone might fit in the large clutch though.


----------



## holiday123

houseof999 said:


> Oh my phone only fits if I take out of it's Otter case. I don't want to use the clutch as a phone wallet because it's annoying to have to open and take it out and put it back in. I am on my phone way too much because I use it for pretty much everything. The clutch sure wasn't designed with a phone in mind.  A phone might fit in the large clutch though.


Hmmm my phone fits great in all the others and in its case. I put phone in front gusset pocket, id and debit card in slots and bills in front of cards. Zip pocket fits gum and chapstick. Front slip pocket fits a card case. I throw a crossbody strap on it and mostly use for nights out or trips to the casino  This is the first one that's not working for all that so far.  Maybe I got a dud lol.


----------



## houseof999

holiday123 said:


> Hmmm my phone fits great in all the others and in its case. I put phone in front gusset pocket, id and debit card in slots and bills in front of cards. Zip pocket fits gum and chapstick. Front slip pocket fits a card case. I throw a crossbody strap on it and mostly use for nights out or trips to the casino  This is the first one that's not working for all that so far.  Maybe I got a dud lol.


Is it too late to exchange for another one? I don't have the same one you do.  Mine is the prairie rivets one.


----------



## holiday123

houseof999 said:


> Is it too late to exchange for another one? I don't have the same one you do.  Mine is the prairie rivets one.


No not too late... I'll see if the black rivets is tight too, It may be the design with the border rivets making it tighter... but I also just broke down and ordered chili duffle.  Jan 1 begins my ban until SAS so gotta get in those last minute purchases


----------



## Bagmedic

holiday123 said:


> No not too late... I'll see if the black rivets is tight too, It may be the design with the border rivets making it tighter... but I also just broke down and ordered chili duffle.  Jan 1 begins my ban until SAS so gotta get in those last minute purchases


That's what I was thinking....the rivets may be making it a tiny bit smaller/inflexible.  I have a black one but use it as a wallet and sadly, it is in a box....somewhere....unpacking is so much work!  I'll probably still be unpacking a year from now!  Means I don't need whatever it is but how could I say that about a Coach item???!!!


----------



## SEWDimples

Tooled Tea Rose Bandit 39.


----------



## Bagmedic

SEWDimples said:


> Tooled Tea Rose Bandit 39.
> 
> View attachment 4294209


Nice!  That purple lining is great for these dreary winter days....at least here in Cleveland.  Been very overcast lately.  I'm going to need to move in to a brighter bag!


----------



## Newpurselove

First day out- DH bought me a dark denim saddle 23 as well as this rogue. Call me crazy but I feel like I am more in love with this color in the smooth glovetanned leather. Looks more saturated and rich to me.


----------



## dolali

The bag that started it all! A birthday gift from my husband sometime in the late 90s!  This bag is so very special to me  Black Patricia's Legacy


----------



## shillinggirl88

Newpurselove said:


> First day out- DH bought me a dark denim saddle 23 as well as this rogue. Call me crazy but I feel like I am more in love with this color in the smooth glovetanned leather. Looks more saturated and rich to me.


I love the dark denim color!  I just got the Dinky in the dark denim...love it!


----------



## Newpurselove

shillinggirl88 said:


> I love the dark denim color!  I just got the Dinky in the dark denim...love it!


Yes! I didnt expect to love it as much as I do. Especially with the brass hardware. Up until recently I didnt own anything with brass and gravitate toward the dark gunmetal or black copper finishes but something about this color combination goes really well with my casual wardrobe. Enjoy your new dinky


----------



## LaVisioneer

Running errands today with legacy Willis:


----------



## SEWDimples

DF Rogue Army Green with floral print.


----------



## Caspin22

An oldie but goodie today - Large Patent Andie Cinched Tote.


----------



## momofgirls

Dinky 24


----------



## holiday123

Back in duffle 20


----------



## holiday123

Butterscotch!


----------



## Tosa22

SEWDimples said:


> Tooled Tea Rose Bandit 39.
> 
> View attachment 4294209


The tooled roses look so pretty on the side.


----------



## SEWDimples

Tosa22 said:


> The tooled roses look so pretty on the side.


Thanks! I agree.


----------



## holiday123

Chili duffle


----------



## shoes+handbags

holiday123 said:


> Chili duffle



I love that color! Where did you get the strap?


----------



## faintlymacabre

First time out with Cooper Shoulder.


----------



## Bagmedic

holiday123 said:


> Chili duffle


That charm looks great with it!


----------



## brightblonde

Nice.  How do you like Cooper?  I've been considering it.  





faintlymacabre said:


> First time out with Cooper Shoulder.


----------



## holiday123

shoes+handbags said:


> I love that color! Where did you get the strap?


Thank you! The strap is from a mailbox 24 from a few seasons ago. The bag was too tight for me to get into so I sold the bag at a discount so I could keep the extra strap.


----------



## faintlymacabre

brightblonde said:


> Nice.  How do you like Cooper?  I've been considering it.


I love it a lot!! It's the perfect crossbody - big enough to hold what I need (including a big zip wallet), and has a slip pocket in the back that fits my phone. The aesthetic is very minimalist, which is my jam at the moment. I also adore when Coach uses the leather lining for 1941 bags. I think the website description says fabric, but that's incorrect.


----------



## shoes+handbags

holiday123 said:


> Thank you! The strap is from a mailbox 24 from a few seasons ago. The bag was too tight for me to get into so I sold the bag at a discount so I could keep the extra strap.



Aw man, I was hoping to purchase one for my Duffle. [emoji4] The strap looks great with that bag!


----------



## holiday123

shoes+handbags said:


> Aw man, I was hoping to purchase one for my Duffle. [emoji4] The strap looks great with that bag!


Thank you! I wish they made top handle novelty straps for purchase like they do the longer ones. I would have a bunch.


----------



## houseof999

holiday123 said:


> Thank you! The strap is from a mailbox 24 from a few seasons ago. The bag was too tight for me to get into so I sold the bag at a discount so I could keep the extra strap.


I think I remember this. Was yours the blue one? Someone recently did the same thing.  Sold the bag but kept the ornate short strap.


----------



## holiday123

houseof999 said:


> I think I remember this. Was yours the blue one? Someone recently did the same thing.  Sold the bag but kept the ornate short strap.


Yes. I think it was called ice blue.


----------



## whateve

holiday123 said:


> Thank you! I wish they made top handle novelty straps for purchase like they do the longer ones. I would have a bunch.


Me too. Longchamp makes some but they sell out and never show up on the website.


----------



## LaVisioneer

whateve said:


> Me too. Longchamp makes some but they sell out and never show up on the website.



Kate Spade and Frye make shoulder straps. The Frye brass color almost matches the 1941 brass. Not sure if KS matches with Coach even though they are both tapestry. But I have an issue with buying a strap that costs more than the bag itself I can never buy novelty crossbody straps because they are too long for me


----------



## holiday123

whateve said:


> Me too. Longchamp makes some but they sell out and never show up on the website.


I'll have to check it out. I saw a couple while I was in Henri Bendel, but the designs were a bit too crazy for me. Sounds like the Longchamp ones are really popular.


----------



## Syren

holiday123 said:


> I'll have to check it out. I saw a couple while I was in Henri Bendel, but the designs were a bit too crazy for me. Sounds like the Longchamp ones are really popular.



I so wish Coach sold the C link strap from the Dinky 19!


----------



## holiday123

Sage Cooper with tea rose novelty strap.


----------



## theblissfullyobsessed

holiday123 said:


> Sage Cooper with tea rose novelty strap.



This looks so good, holiday123!


----------



## SEWDimples

holiday123 said:


> Sage Cooper with tea rose novelty strap.


So pretty.


----------



## redwood66

holiday123 said:


> Sage Cooper with tea rose novelty strap.


Love this.


----------



## Teagaggle

holiday123 said:


> Sage Cooper with tea rose novelty strap.


That's a beautiful combination that I never would have considered pairing together! I'm taken by how the Sage color can look so different depending on the lighting.


----------



## katev

Deleted - wrong thread - sorry!


----------



## Iamminda

holiday123 said:


> Sage Cooper with tea rose novelty strap.


This color is so pretty — and like the strap too.


----------



## holiday123

Teagaggle said:


> That's a beautiful combination that I never would have considered pairing together! I'm taken by how the Sage color can look so different depending on the lighting.


Thank you!  I wasn't considering pairing it together, but figured what the heck haha.  I really like this Sage color.  It's pretty much even now with my Cadet one and I may like it a bit better due to the pewter vs. brass hardware that Cadet has.


----------



## tealocean

holiday123 said:


> Sage Cooper with tea rose novelty strap.


Double beautiful! The color and the tearoses!!


----------



## shillinggirl88

Miss Peony


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Got her in Hawaii last year


----------



## Bagmedic

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Got her in Hawaii last year


What style is this?  Kind of reminds me of a Coach Bedford silhouette.  I've always wanted a LV...or several!  Just hard to bite that bullet!


----------



## shillinggirl88

Bagmedic said:


> What style is this?  Kind of reminds me of a Coach Bedford silhouette.  I've always wanted a LV...or several!  Just hard to bite that bullet!


I think it's the Graceful.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Bagmedic said:


> What style is this?  Kind of reminds me of a Coach Bedford silhouette.  I've always wanted a LV...or several!  Just hard to bite that bullet!


Ms.  Graceful. Hubby got it for my 50th. I told him I thought the trip was my bday but thnkkkkkk you. Lol. It was cheaper in Hawaii. No tax sinced I had it shipped to DE.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

shillinggirl88 said:


> I think it's the Graceful.


Yep. Now i want Neverful


----------



## shillinggirl88

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Ms.  Graceful. Hubby got it for my 50th. I told him I thought the trip was my bday but thnkkkkkk you. Lol. It was cheaper in Hawaii. No tax sinced I had it shipped to DE.


Nice bday gift! Hawaii and LV! I better start working on my hubby as my 50th is this year


----------



## crazyforcoach09

shillinggirl88 said:


> Nice bday gift! Hawaii and LV! I better start working on my hubby as my 50th is this year


Yes it was a great trip. Two days we were in San Fran then 7 days in Maui. We stayed at The Fairmount. They pampered me for my bday. My TA told them ahead of time


----------



## AstridRhapsody

Carrying this beauty today.


----------



## whateve

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Yes it was a great trip. Two days we were in San Fran then 7 days in Maui. We stayed at The Fairmount. They pampered me for my bday. My TA told them ahead of time


Sounds wonderful! DH and I met in San Francisco.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

whateve said:


> Sounds wonderful! DH and I met in San Francisco.


Awwww.


----------



## branbran1984

Parker top handle and rushing to class


----------



## TangerineKandy

faintlymacabre said:


> First time out with Cooper Shoulder.


Ooohh I really like this! Could you post a crossbody mod shot please?


----------



## baghabitz34

My oxblood Dreamer would be in my passenger seat if it weren’t for this arctic weather!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Had to bring out the Coach hat. Its 6 degrees


----------



## Bagmedic

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Had to bring out the Coach hat. Its 6 degrees


I loaded up my cypress, too, but it isn't going anywhere until the weekend....too cold!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Bagmedic said:


> I loaded up my cypress, too, but it isn't going anywhere until the weekend....too cold!


17 here


----------



## AstridRhapsody

Freezing my butt off with this beauty today!!


----------



## Hobbsy

Harley77 said:


> Freezing my butt off with this beauty today!!


What a beauty!!


----------



## SEWDimples

Heather Grey Cypress. It is cold, but not wet.

The leather is so soft.


----------



## Bagmedic

Harley77 said:


> Freezing my butt off with this beauty today!!


I love the top edging on the bag.  I think that adds a lot to it!  Very nice!


----------



## Bagmedic

SEWDimples said:


> Heather Grey Cypress. It is cold, but not wet.
> 
> The leather is so soft.
> 
> View attachment 4327084


I agree, it is so soft and other than what I put in it, it is so light, too!


----------



## holiday123

SEWDimples said:


> Heather Grey Cypress. It is cold, but not wet.
> 
> The leather is so soft.
> 
> View attachment 4327084


Very nice!  I need to break my bedford out soon too!


----------



## SEWDimples

holiday123 said:


> Very nice!  I need to break my bedford out soon too!


Thanks. Yes, you do. What color did you buy?


----------



## Hobbsy

SEWDimples said:


> Heather Grey Cypress. It is cold, but not wet.
> 
> The leather is so soft.
> 
> View attachment 4327084


That's a really nice shade of grey.


----------



## SEWDimples

Hobbsy said:


> That's a really nice shade of grey.


Thanks. Not sure why I wrote Cypress. I secretly want that color, but it is all sold out.


----------



## Hobbsy

SEWDimples said:


> Thanks. Not sure why I wrote Cypress. I secretly want that color, but it is all sold out.


I didn't even notice you typed cypress. This is the best picture of this bag I've seen, that's what caught my eye.


----------



## karina_g

Harley77 said:


> Freezing my butt off with this beauty today!!


Beautiful. What's the name of this bag?


----------



## sb2

Harley77 said:


> Freezing my butt off with this beauty today!!


I love this one the most out of all the collaboration!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Ms Laila


----------



## holiday123

SEWDimples said:


> Thanks. Yes, you do. What color did you buy?


I have cypress and gray.  Cypress I got a while back but gray is from the sale. I actually forgot I bought it until I saw your pics.


----------



## AstridRhapsody

karina_g said:


> Beautiful. What's the name of this bag?


I'm not 100% sure actually lol. It was a Chelsea Champlain tattoo tote exclusive to Neiman Marcus.


----------



## James Brown

Sooo beautiful. I cant wait to buy this rogue 25 in denim.


----------



## James Brown

whats the price of this bag.


----------



## James Brown

I loved it. Thank You for the thread.


----------



## Teagaggle

Minkoff Darren messenger in Pine


----------



## karina_g

Harley77 said:


> I'm not 100% sure actually lol. It was a Chelsea Champlain tattoo tote exclusive to Neiman Marcus.


Thanks [emoji4]


----------



## Hobbsy

Teagaggle said:


> Minkoff Darren messenger in Pine
> View attachment 4328494


Gorgeous color! I want to play in your bag closet.[emoji16]


----------



## shoes+handbags

Duffle in 1941 Saddle with a strap I purchased from Amazon.


----------



## OhHelloDoll

Took my new-to-me 1999 camel slim duffel on errands today. Perfect size and the front slip pocket is so handy. She's missing her hang tag so feather charm must do until I maybe find one for her.


----------



## AstridRhapsody

LV catogram speedy with Coach mouse charm!!


----------



## Teagaggle

Hobbsy said:


> Gorgeous color! I want to play in your bag closet.[emoji16]


LOL, found it at Saks Off 5th. And back at ya re: closet!


----------



## iluvbags1120

branbran1984 said:


> Parker top handle and rushing to class



Love your bag...


----------



## baghabitz34

My Prussian Blue Rogue rode shot gun today


----------



## branbran1984

iluvbags1120 said:


> Love your bag...



Thank you! She’s not her best there lol


----------



## TangerineKandy

baghabitz34 said:


> My Prussian Blue Rogue rode shot gun today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4330091


Love the colour of your Rogue!!


----------



## NoWomanNoCry

OhHelloDoll said:


> Took my new-to-me 1999 camel slim duffel on errands today. Perfect size and the front slip pocket is so handy. She's missing her hang tag so feather charm must do until I maybe find one for her.
> View attachment 4328781


Pretty bag!


----------



## OhHelloDoll

NoWomanNoCry said:


> Pretty bag!


Thanks much!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Miss Caribbean water


----------



## Alexa5

Teagaggle said:


> Minkoff Darren messenger in Pine
> View attachment 4328494


I love the color and sheen of this bag.  I also like that it has a top handle.


----------



## LVintage_LVoe

This pic is more appropriate here [emoji4] This was yesterday. First outing of my new-to-me Marc Jacobs Single Baroque [emoji7]


----------



## inkfade

My Steven Alan Kate crossbody, with Coach key loop peeking from behind.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Today


----------



## holiday123

1941 red saddle 23


----------



## Alexa5

Berry Dreamer


----------



## sb2




----------



## BeachBagGal

holiday123 said:


> 1941 red saddle 23



Holy smokes that’s an awesome combo!


----------



## BeachBagGal

Alexa5 said:


> Berry Dreamer
> 
> View attachment 4334546



Such a pretty color and charm looks perfect on there!


----------



## tealocean

holiday123 said:


> 1941 red saddle 23


This red!!!


----------



## muggles

Harley77 said:


> Freezing my butt off with this beauty today!!



How do you like this bag? It’s mighty pretty!


----------



## AstridRhapsody

muggles said:


> How do you like this bag? It’s mighty pretty!


I think I love it more than my signature rose version. It's very squishy and forms to the body better than the signature version. I do keep all of my stuff in pouches though so the bag isn't a disaster inside. I tried one of my organizers with it but it lost its squishy look so I took it out.


----------



## Catbird9

Legacy #9340 (name unknown) pocket shoulder bag, 2003 era:


----------



## muggles

Harley77 said:


> I think I love it more than my signature rose version. It's very squishy and forms to the body better than the signature version. I do keep all of my stuff in pouches though so the bag isn't a disaster inside. I tried one of my organizers with it but it lost its squishy look so I took it out.



I’m about to pull the trigger on one on eBay! I’m still debating, they want 399$ for it! Wanted to see if you liked yours! Thank you [emoji4]


----------



## SEWDimples

LVintage_LVoe said:


> This pic is more appropriate here [emoji4] This was yesterday. First outing of my new-to-me Marc Jacobs Single Baroque [emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4333286





inkfade said:


> My Steven Alan Kate crossbody, with Coach key loop peeking from behind.
> View attachment 4333668





crazyforcoach09 said:


> Today





holiday123 said:


> 1941 red saddle 23





Alexa5 said:


> Berry Dreamer
> 
> View attachment 4334546





sb2 said:


> View attachment 4334626





Catbird9 said:


> Legacy #9340 (name unknown) pocket shoulder bag, 2003 era:
> 
> View attachment 4335848



Lots of great bags in the passenger seat. I love this thread.


----------



## Lake Effect

OK girls, move over and make room for grandma! Since Sunday is generally a couple of errands, I’ve decided to start small bag Sunday. Here is my newly refurbished chunky Shoulder Bag in putty. Styling courtesy of @houseof999. Didn’t come with strap or tag and my Basic bag won’t miss these.
Edited to add, house doesn’t get credit for the messy front seat, I do!


----------



## houseof999

Lake Effect said:


> View attachment 4336831
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OK girls, move over and make room for grandma! Since Sunday is generally a couple of errands, I’ve decided to start small bag Sunday. Here is my newly refurbished chunky Shoulder Bag in putty. Styling courtesy of @houseof999. Didn’t come with strap or tag and my Basic bag won’t miss these.
> Edited to add, house doesn’t get credit for the messy front seat, I do!


I love it! [emoji7]


----------



## Lake Effect

houseof999 said:


> I love it! [emoji7]


Knew you would. I am back home now, have it hanging to retrain/straighten out the straps. Btw, nice to see your Reds again in your avi. A while back, I actually found and saved that jpeg! For my own personal viewing


----------



## Suzanne B.

houseof999 said:


> I love it! [emoji7]





Lake Effect said:


> Knew you would. I am back home now, have it hanging to retrain/straighten out the straps. Btw, nice to see your Reds again in your avi. I actually found and saved that jpeg! For my own personal viewing


I know! She's not houseof999 without the red avatar.


----------



## houseof999

Lake Effect said:


> Knew you would. I am back home now, have it hanging to retrain/straighten out the straps. Btw, nice to see your Reds again in your avi. A while back, I actually found and saved that jpeg! For my own personal viewing [emoji3]





Suzanne B. said:


> I know! She's not houseof999 without the red avatar.


Lol I love my reds! They are no longer on that wall as that room is my younger son's room but I love them displayed like that!


----------



## houseof999

Me with my Sonoma crossbody satchel! I love this style!


----------



## whateve

houseof999 said:


> Me with my Sonoma crossbody satchel! I love this style!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4337076


I'm wearing her sister!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

whateve said:


> I'm wearing her sister!


Best leather ever


----------



## RuedeNesle

whateve said:


> I'm wearing her sister!


Another beautiful red bag!


----------



## muggles

Harley77 said:


> Freezing my butt off with this beauty today!!



I did it! I bought one like yours! It’s all your fault you know! Haha! 
This picture stuck in my mind and I had to have one like yours!
Have a great day! Thank you [emoji4]


----------



## muggles

muggles said:


> I’m about to pull the trigger on one on eBay! I’m still debating, they want 399$ for it! Wanted to see if you liked yours! Thank you [emoji4]



I did it![emoji106]


----------



## BeachBagGal

Lake Effect said:


> View attachment 4336831
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OK girls, move over and make room for grandma! Since Sunday is generally a couple of errands, I’ve decided to start small bag Sunday. Here is my newly refurbished chunky Shoulder Bag in putty. Styling courtesy of @houseof999. Didn’t come with strap or tag and my Basic bag won’t miss these.
> Edited to add, house doesn’t get credit for the messy front seat, I do!



Small bag Sun. Love it!


----------



## muggles

View attachment 4337934


----------



## muggles

muggles said:


> View attachment 4337934



Anyway just ignore my boo boo![emoji6]


----------



## muggles

Harley77 said:


> Freezing my butt off with this beauty today!!



Mine will be here tomorrow! Yay!


----------



## Alexa5

Started carrying this yesterday--it was raining, but I said, that is what umbrellas are for!


----------



## Lake Effect

BeachBagGal said:


> Small bag Sun. Love it!


I realized a few years ago I simply needed to look at what I was carrying on a daily basis and ask myself, what did I really need? So daily, for the work week, I was able go move to a small wallet and two pouches. I grabbed one of my other small bags to use a few Sundays ago, and then wanted to take another new bag out last week, and thought, why not have fun with these little bags on the weekend, when I can go minimal? Since these small bags are not space hogs, I can afford the shelf real estate.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

We rolling


----------



## SandraElle

crazyforcoach09 said:


> We rolling


That is one ugly bag. You should get rid of it asap.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

SandraElle said:


> That is one ugly bag. You should get rid of it asap.


Jajajaja


----------



## Newpurselove

Alexa5 said:


> Started carrying this yesterday--it was raining, but I said, that is what umbrellas are for!
> 
> View attachment 4340248


This is so cool! My daughter loooooves wolves she would love this


----------



## muggles

On its way out the door to ride shotgun!


----------



## holiday123

Cooper shoulder bag today


----------



## SEWDimples

holiday123 said:


> Cooper shoulder bag today


It looks good with this novelty strap.


----------



## holiday123

SEWDimples said:


> It looks good with this novelty strap.


Thank you. I even changed out the dogleash clips so the hardware would match


----------



## MahoganyQT

This cutie!


----------



## Lake Effect

Alexa5 said:


> Started carrying this yesterday--it was raining, but I said, that is what umbrellas are for!
> 
> View attachment 4340248


#teamusethatbag!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Today


----------



## LaVisioneer

Not a Coach but I'm finally wearing this Frye Ilana saddle bag I got a few months ago. I treated it with Frye weatherproofing leather moisturizer which darkened the bag a bit but it seemed to do good in the light snow this morning


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Ms B


----------



## Riezky

Matte black Swagger and Buster!


----------



## branbran1984

Found this at the Outlets yesterday and couldn’t pass it up! Added the dinky chain for fun!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

branbran1984 said:


> View attachment 4346417
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Found this at the Outlets yesterday and couldn’t pass it up! Added the dinky chain for fun!


Hawwwwtness. Mine arrives this week


----------



## Sunshine mama

branbran1984 said:


> View attachment 4346417
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Found this at the Outlets yesterday and couldn’t pass it up! Added the dinky chain for fun!


Ooooooo! The chain is such a cool idea and look on this cool bag!


----------



## Tosa22

holiday123 said:


> Cooper shoulder bag today


I thought I wanted this in sage, but this blue is so pretty!


----------



## Tosa22

Metallic blue swagger keeping me company at my son's indoor baseball practice.


----------



## SEWDimples

Prussian Black/Blue Regulsr Rogue with Tea Rose bag charm.


----------



## holiday123

Tosa22 said:


> I thought I wanted this in sage, but this blue is so pretty!


It's a tough choice! I bought cadet first and then sage.  Cadet was #1 for a while, but I think it's tied with sage now.  Sage is just sooo pretty especially with the pewter hardware.  You might need both


----------



## Tosa22

holiday123 said:


> It's a tough choice! I bought cadet first and then sage.  Cadet was #1 for a while, but I think it's tied with sage now.  Sage is just sooo pretty especially with the pewter hardware.  You might need both


I think I do need both to get me through this crappy winter.


----------



## Tosa22

SEWDimples said:


> Prussian Black/Blue Regulsr Rogue with Tea Rose bag charm.
> 
> View attachment 4346801


Love this color!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

SEWDimples said:


> Prussian Black/Blue Regulsr Rogue with Tea Rose bag charm.
> 
> View attachment 4346801


SWAG


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Riding


----------



## SandraElle

Twinning with Crazy up there. [emoji23]


----------



## crazyforcoach09

SandraElle said:


> Twinning with Crazy up there. [emoji23]
> 
> View attachment 4347255


Poo Twins


----------



## faintlymacabre

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Riding





SandraElle said:


> Twinning with Crazy up there. [emoji23]
> 
> View attachment 4347255


You guys are making me want to take mine out! This is probably my favorite Coach bag.

Also LOVING the skull stamp on your tag, @SandraElle


----------



## crazyforcoach09

faintlymacabre said:


> You guys are making me want to take mine out! This is probably my favorite Coach bag.
> 
> Also LOVING the skull stamp on your tag, @SandraElle


She is a hawwwwt one


----------



## SandraElle

faintlymacabre said:


> You guys are making me want to take mine out! This is probably my favorite Coach bag.
> 
> Also LOVING the skull stamp on your tag, @SandraElle



Thank you! I had to send off my tag for stamping. I was a worried mama until it was back home.


----------



## TangerineKandy

LaVisioneer said:


> Not a Coach but I'm finally wearing this Frye Ilana saddle bag I got a few months ago. I treated it with Frye weatherproofing leather moisturizer which darkened the bag a bit but it seemed to do good in the light snow this morning
> 
> View attachment 4345528


I LOVE this bag! Do you have any mod shots? Is this still available?


----------



## TangerineKandy

SandraElle said:


> Twinning with Crazy up there. [emoji23]
> 
> View attachment 4347255


Just gorgeous!


----------



## SEWDimples

Pebbled leather Ace 28.


----------



## Wendyann7

SEWDimples said:


> Pebbled leather Ace 28.
> 
> View attachment 4347808


Bag twins, one of my favs!


----------



## SEWDimples

Wendyann7 said:


> Bag twins, one of my favs!


Mine too. She gets lots of love.


----------



## SandraElle

TangerineKandy said:


> Just gorgeous!


Thank you!


----------



## LaVisioneer

TangerineKandy said:


> I LOVE this bag! Do you have any mod shots? Is this still available?



So everyone uses the term mod shots but I'm not sure what it means! Could you clarify? 

As for availability: Saks off fifth still has the cement color but steel grey (what I have) is sold out:
https://m.saksoff5th.com/pd.jsp?pro...R=190918192895&P_name=Frye&Ntt=frye+ilana&N=0

FYI the bag I got did appear to have been used maybe once or twice but I was ok given huge discount and that I would wear it soon anyway. There is also also a plain version, colorblocked version and three different sizes of Ilana.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Swagger. The big one


----------



## TangerineKandy

LaVisioneer said:


> So everyone uses the term mod shots but I'm not sure what it means! Could you clarify? [emoji14]
> 
> As for availability: Saks off fifth still has the cement color but steel grey (what I have) is sold out:
> https://m.saksoff5th.com/pd.jsp?pro...R=190918192895&P_name=Frye&Ntt=frye+ilana&N=0
> 
> FYI the bag I got did appear to have been used maybe once or twice but I was ok given huge discount and that I would wear it soon anyway. There is also also a plain version, colorblocked version and three different sizes of Ilana.


Haha mod shots are photos of you trying it on so we can see how it looks on you for size. [emoji4]


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Tattoo


----------



## diva7633




----------



## crazyforcoach09

diva7633 said:


> View attachment 4349332


Heyyyyyy you


----------



## diva7633

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Heyyyyyy you



Hi girl. Long time no see. How are you?


----------



## crazyforcoach09

diva7633 said:


> Hi girl. Long time no see. How are you?


Im great. Did massive FO. Posted it last might


----------



## muggles

diva7633 said:


> View attachment 4349332



Is that the patchwork duffle? Gorgeous!


----------



## diva7633

muggles said:


> Is that the patchwork duffle? Gorgeous!



Yes the leather is so smoothly after one day.


----------



## Suzanne B.

LaVisioneer said:


> So everyone uses the term mod shots but I'm not sure what it means! Could you clarify?
> 
> As for availability: Saks off fifth still has the cement color but steel grey (what I have) is sold out:
> https://m.saksoff5th.com/pd.jsp?pro...R=190918192895&P_name=Frye&Ntt=frye+ilana&N=0
> 
> FYI the bag I got did appear to have been used maybe once or twice but I was ok given huge discount and that I would wear it soon anyway. There is also also a plain version, colorblocked version and three different sizes of Ilana.


It's short for modeling shots.


----------



## muggles

diva7633 said:


> View attachment 4349413
> 
> 
> Yes the leather is so smoothly after one day.



Wow! It’s so awesome! Congrats!


----------



## Alexa5

Tea Rose Dinky-- a cheerful color on a dreary day!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Alexa5 said:


> Tea Rose Dinky-- a cheerful color on a dreary day!
> View attachment 4349566


Love that


----------



## LaVisioneer

Oh I see, thanks! To be honest, I'm not comfortable posting photos of myself on a public forum, but I'm happy to give you dimensions or strap lengths if you need any! 

This size of the Frye Ilana is about the same area as a Coach saddle 23 but deeper. I was able to find lots of Pinterest photos of this bag, too.



TangerineKandy said:


> Haha mod shots are photos of you trying it on so we can see how it looks on you for size. [emoji4]





Suzanne B. said:


> It's short for modeling shots.


----------



## Suzanne B.

LaVisioneer said:


> Oh I see, thanks! To be honest, I'm not comfortable posting photos of myself on a public forum, but I'm happy to give you dimensions or strap lengths if you need any!


I don't do public mod shots either.....I hate my picture being taken.


----------



## TangerineKandy

LaVisioneer said:


> Oh I see, thanks! To be honest, I'm not comfortable posting photos of myself on a public forum, but I'm happy to give you dimensions or strap lengths if you need any!
> 
> This size of the Frye Ilana is about the same area as a Coach saddle 23 but deeper. I was able to find lots of Pinterest photos of this bag, too.


I completely understand! Thank you!


----------



## houseof999

New to me Mercer 24. [emoji7]


----------



## Sarah03

houseof999 said:


> New to me Mercer 24. [emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4349942



I just love this little cutie!


----------



## houseof999

Sarah03 said:


> I just love this little cutie!


Thank you! I had the gray crossbody clutch but a star rivet fell out and Coach couldn't repair it. The replaced the whole bag but I was no longer confident it wouldn't happen again with that style so I sold it. Still a fan of the rivets so had to get this one. [emoji16]


----------



## SEWDimples

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Swagger. The big one


Nice. I need to pull out my big ole Swagger and use it.



crazyforcoach09 said:


> Tattoo


Love it. So unique



diva7633 said:


> View attachment 4349332


Looks so good.



Alexa5 said:


> Tea Rose Dinky-- a cheerful color on a dreary day!
> View attachment 4349566


Gorgeous! I'm a Coach collector who loves Coach bags with tea roses.



houseof999 said:


> New to me Mercer 24. [emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4349942


I love these rivets. Are you the tPF member who owns the Rogue with stars and moon rivets? I love that bag.


----------



## houseof999

SEWDimples said:


> Nice. I need to pull put my big ole Swagger and use it.
> 
> 
> Love it. So unique
> 
> 
> Looks so good.
> 
> 
> Gorgeous! I'm a Coach collector who love Coach bags with tea roses.
> 
> 
> I love these rivets. Are you the tPF member who owns the Rogue with starts and moon? I love that bag.


No, unfortunately regular size Rogues are too big for me! If it came in size 25 it would've been mine! [emoji7]


----------



## Lake Effect

Small bag Saturday! Shoulder purse , which I realize is my version of a wallet on a chain, with its own hangtag collection.


----------



## LaVisioneer

Lake Effect said:


> View attachment 4350405
> 
> Small bag Saturday! Shoulder purse , which I realize is my version of a wallet on a chain, with its own hangtag collection.


 So cute!!!!  I've been looking for a version of this in red for a while. I have two of the legacy 2012 Penny's similar to this but I've been wanting a vintage glovetanned version and yours is such nice inspiration!


----------



## Lake Effect

LaVisioneer said:


> So cute!!!!  I've been looking for a version of this in red for a while. I have two of the legacy 2012 Penny's similar to this but I've been wanting a vintage glovetanned version and yours is such nice inspiration!


Ty! This style is my vintage indulgence. I love the little kisslock built in. I would like to find it in burgundy, Tabac, bone. And storage wise it is not a space hog. And @houseof999 gave me the idea to swap out/ coordinate tags and straps from other bags so if one comes along with no strap, it is not a deal breaker!


----------



## SEWDimples

Regular Dakota satchel with owl charm.


----------



## Tosa22

SEWDimples said:


> Regular Dakota satchel with owl charm.
> 
> View attachment 4351623


Love! I have the 22 size and it's my favorite bag. Weather has been too bad here to carry it though.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

SEWDimples said:


> Regular Dakota satchel with owl charm.
> 
> View attachment 4351623


Love the red showing


----------



## SEWDimples

Tosa22 said:


> Love! I have the 22 size and it's my favorite bag. Weather has been too bad here to carry it though.


I have since 22 in Beechwood. The sun came out today, so I decided to carry a glovetanned leather bag.


----------



## SEWDimples

SEWDimples said:


> Regular Dakota satchel with owl charm.
> 
> View attachment 4351623


Thanks! That’s one of my favorite details about this bag.


----------



## muggles

branbran1984 said:


> View attachment 4346417
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Found this at the Outlets yesterday and couldn’t pass it up! Added the dinky chain for fun!



Do you remember the price?[emoji56]


----------



## Lucylu29

Ergo hobo 9033 in purple (not sure of the official color name) with Sharky. The leather on this bag is unbelievably thick and supple. One of my all time favorites.


----------



## Iamminda

Lucylu29 said:


> Ergo hobo 9033 in purple (not sure of the official color name) with Sharky. The leather on this bag is unbelievably thick and supple. One of my all time favorites.
> View attachment 4352343


I really like this beautiful bag (did not know they made it in purple, have only seen neutral color ones here on the forum, the ergo line came out before I was really into purses, lol).


----------



## Lucylu29

Thanks. You really don't see the purple very often. There's also orange I've seen once on eBay. I'd love to find one in good condition.


----------



## Riezky

Lucylu29 said:


> Ergo hobo 9033 in purple (not sure of the official color name) with Sharky. The leather on this bag is unbelievably thick and supple. One of my all time favorites.
> View attachment 4352343



That color is so pretty!


----------



## branbran1984

muggles said:


> Do you remember the price?[emoji56]



It think it was about 160 with tax!


----------



## SEWDimples

Midnight/Navy Boarder Rivets Cooper with Michael Kors fur Pom. I’m not sure why it took me so long to get this bag. I really like it.


----------



## muggles

branbran1984 said:


> It think it was about 160 with tax!



Wow! eBay wants 325$ and they won’t come down! Bummer!
Thank you, love yours!


----------



## Hobbsy

SEWDimples said:


> Midnight/Navy Boarder Rivets Cooper with Michael Kors fur Pom. I’m not sure why it took me so long to get this bag. I really like it.
> 
> View attachment 4352881


Lovely!!


----------



## SandraElle

GILI Large Stirrup hobo in Terracotta.


----------



## muggles

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Hawwwwtness. Mine arrives this week



I just bought one too! [emoji56]


----------



## Bagmedic

SandraElle said:


> GILI Large Stirrup hobo in Terracotta.
> 
> View attachment 4353251


I love the old GILI bags!  I have several but this looks like the big one!  They haven't been the same since Lisa left.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

SandraElle said:


> GILI Large Stirrup hobo in Terracotta.
> 
> View attachment 4353251


Ok ok Poo I see you


----------



## crazyforcoach09

muggles said:


> I just bought one too! [emoji56]


You go girl


----------



## SandraElle

Bagmedic said:


> I love the old GILI bags!  I have several but this looks like the big one!  They haven't been the same since Lisa left.


Yes, this is the big one! I agree about Lisa.


----------



## SandraElle

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Ok ok Poo I see you


It's too big for you doll.


----------



## SEWDimples

Lucylu29 said:


> Ergo hobo 9033 in purple (not sure of the official color name) with Sharky. The leather on this bag is unbelievably thick and supple. One of my all time favorites.
> View attachment 4352343


Love this color.


----------



## Alexa5

Mixing things up a bit.  White mini Preston and also using the Dalmation coin purse...


----------



## Lake Effect

Just what need to perk up all the dark blue, black and gray I have been wearing! Cornflower Ace.


----------



## Hatfield1313

Picked up this beauty on Sunday.


----------



## zjones

Hatfield1313 said:


> Picked up this beauty on Sunday.
> View attachment 4354129


Is that the 36 or the regular size?


----------



## Hatfield1313

zjones said:


> Is that the 36 or the regular size?



It’s the 36


----------



## SEWDimples

Hatfield1313 said:


> Picked up this beauty on Sunday.
> View attachment 4354129


I really like this Denim Dreamer. I prefer the tote size.


----------



## SEWDimples

Heather Grey Bedford Hobo.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

SEWDimples said:


> Heather Grey Bedford Hobo.
> 
> View attachment 4354593


Yazzzzz


----------



## SEWDimples

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Yazzzzz


This bag is a really good size. It can hold a lot. I might have to locate Cypress.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

SEWDimples said:


> This bag is a really good size. It can hold a lot. I might have to locate Cypress.


It's a very nice size. I might need grey. Lol


----------



## tealocean

Alexa5 said:


> Mixing things up a bit.  White mini Preston and also using the Dalmation coin purse...
> 
> View attachment 4353937


 Beautiful blue and white pairing, and the coin purse is adorable! 



Lake Effect said:


> View attachment 4353992
> 
> Just what need to perk up all the dark blue, black and gray I have been wearing! Cornflower Ace.


 This is a really soothing blue!


----------



## Riezky

Lake Effect said:


> View attachment 4353992
> 
> Just what need to perk up all the dark blue, black and gray I have been wearing! Cornflower Ace.



I’ve been holding out for less snow to use mine, but this is making it difficult!


----------



## Lake Effect

tealocean said:


> This is a really soothing blue!


It is mesmerizing! Especially since most of my bags are dark or neutrals!
Eta - I would love to add a bag to my group in HG *Glacier* !!



Riezky said:


> I’ve been holding out for less snow to use mine, but this is making it difficult!


 Sorry lol! I took advatage of a few clear days.


----------



## SEWDimples

Dark Fairy Tale Army Regular Rogue with floral print. I really like the Rogue bag.


----------



## Teagaggle

Navy rogue shoulder bag...


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Naked Caroline


----------



## Riezky

Mulberry Alexa today - but with a Rexy strap!


----------



## SandraElle

GILI Large Roma Tote in, you guessed it, red.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

SandraElle said:


> GILI Large Roma Tote in, you guessed it, red.
> 
> View attachment 4357699


Sexy


----------



## Bagmedic

SandraElle said:


> GILI Large Roma Tote in, you guessed it, red.
> 
> View attachment 4357699


Love the red!  Very hot!  Don't remember seeing this one!


----------



## AstridRhapsody

diva7633 said:


> View attachment 4349413
> 
> 
> Yes the leather is so smoothly after one day.


Do you have any pics of the duffle hanging from the strap? I'm curious about how the patchwork looks while hanging. The pics on coach.com are no help because it looks stuffed and stiff.


----------



## muggles

I’d love to see more pics of this duffle


----------



## SandraElle

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Sexy



Thanks, Poobear. 



Bagmedic said:


> Love the red!  Very hot!  Don't remember seeing this one!



Thank you! Yeah, the red sold out quickly, understandably.


----------



## diva7633

Harley77 said:


> Do you have any pics of the duffle hanging from the strap? I'm curious about how the patchwork looks while hanging. The pics on coach.com are no help because it looks stuffed and stiff.


----------



## muggles

diva7633 said:


> View attachment 4358525



Wow! Beautiful!


----------



## AstridRhapsody

diva7633 said:


> View attachment 4358525


It's gorgeous!! I'm considering this for PCE.


----------



## diva7633

Harley77 said:


> It's gorgeous!! I'm considering this for PCE.


 I doubled the main strap. This bag has broken in really nice. I love it. Of course wish I got it with PCE but I was out and shopping and fell for it. It’s way better in person than it was on the website. Good luck!!


----------



## holiday123

Tea rose camera bag today


----------



## AstridRhapsody

diva7633 said:


> I doubled the main strap. This bag has broken in really nice. I love it. Of course wish I got it with PCE but I was out and shopping and fell for it. It’s way better in person than it was on the website. Good luck!!


I've drooled over it since it hit the website. I am a bit paranoid over the white patches on the back though rubbing against my jeans and turning blue.


----------



## diva7633

Harley77 said:


> I've drooled over it since it hit the website. I am a bit paranoid over the white patches on the back though rubbing against my jeans and turning blue.


 I’ve had no issues. I was too but after a few days I forgot to worry about it. Lol. I’d highly recommend


----------



## TheBlonde

holiday123 said:


> Tea rose camera bag today


She’s so pretty! I just love this color! Is this a new style?


----------



## holiday123

TheBlonde said:


> She’s so pretty! I just love this color! Is this a new style?


Hi, thank you.  No, I think it came out about a  year ago.  It was on the USA website for about a day and then sold out.  AFAIK it never made it back to the website, but was on international Coach sites and even went to their SAS.  It's 1 of 2 bags I ever paid full price for. I just loved the color.  Honestly I haven't used a whole lot for some reason.


----------



## SEWDimples

holiday123 said:


> Tea rose camera bag today


Love this bag. I have the Chalk color, but wish I had purchased this one as well. I think I got the chalk one for 30% off.


----------



## BeachBagGal

holiday123 said:


> Tea rose camera bag today



I’ve always loved this bag!! [emoji7]


----------



## tealocean

holiday123 said:


> Tea rose camera bag today


Beautiful! This color and that tearose on your bag get me every time!


----------



## SEWDimples

Oxblood Regular Rogue with Prairie Rivets.


----------



## LaVisioneer

Miss Regina  white after Labor Day to match the blizzard we are having!


----------



## tealocean

SEWDimples said:


> Oxblood Regular Rogue with Prairie Rivets.
> 
> View attachment 4360278
> 
> 
> View attachment 4360279


Beautiful! I really like the Prairie Rivets on this!


----------



## tealocean

LaVisioneer said:


> Miss Regina  white after Labor Day to match the blizzard we are having!
> 
> View attachment 4360500


This is so lovely in white! I love this kind of shape!


----------



## SandraElle

Olive Rogue 36 in colorblock python. Love the visual interest the handles provide on this bag. [emoji173]️


----------



## Teagaggle

Big mama today...


----------



## muggles

Teagaggle said:


> Big mama today...
> View attachment 4361535



You took all her tassels off! Looks great!


----------



## HotRedBag

LaVisioneer said:


> Miss Regina  white after Labor Day to match the blizzard we are having!
> 
> View attachment 4360500


Love it!


----------



## Bagmedic

SandraElle said:


> Olive Rogue 36 in colorblock python. Love the visual interest the handles provide on this bag. [emoji173]️
> 
> View attachment 4361533


Twins!


----------



## SandraElle

Bagmedic said:


> Twins!



Yipee! [emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## crazyforcoach09

SandraElle said:


> Olive Rogue 36 in colorblock python. Love the visual interest the handles provide on this bag. [emoji173]️
> 
> View attachment 4361533


No words


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Teagaggle said:


> Big mama today...
> View attachment 4361535


Twins


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Holding down the seat


----------



## Denalikins

SandraElle said:


> Olive Rogue 36 in colorblock python. Love the visual interest the handles provide on this bag. [emoji173]️
> 
> View attachment 4361533


I’m not a fan of rogues, but yours is absolutely breathtaking!! Such a beautiful color combination!


----------



## SandraElle

Denalikins said:


> I’m not a fan of rogues, but yours is absolutely breathtaking!! Such a beautiful color combination!


Thank you!


----------



## SandraElle

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Holding down the seat


Our 36 monsters almost take up the whole darn seat, don't they Poo?


----------



## princess69

SandraElle said:


> Olive Rogue 36 in colorblock python. Love the visual interest the handles provide on this bag. [emoji173]️
> 
> View attachment 4361533



This bag is ridiculously gorgeous!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

SandraElle said:


> Our 36 monsters almost take up the whole darn seat, don't they Poo?


Yep


----------



## eleanors36

SEWDimples said:


> Oxblood Regular Rogue with Prairie Rivets.
> 
> View attachment 4360278
> 
> 
> View attachment 4360279


Love this bag!  I have the other version of Rogue Oxblood with Rivets.


----------



## SandraElle

princess69 said:


> This bag is ridiculously gorgeous!


Thank you. You need one.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

SandraElle said:


> Thank you. You need one.


Let me get on it for Sissy. Lol.


----------



## Ethengdurst

Dior x KAWS belt bag bought for me by my DH


----------



## SEWDimples

SandraElle said:


> Olive Rogue 36 in colorblock python. Love the visual interest the handles provide on this bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ️
> 
> View attachment 4361533


I love this bag and want it in my collection, but I have the exact same color in my 1941 Outlaw.


----------



## SEWDimples

Prussian Black/Blue Rogue.


----------



## SEWDimples

SandraElle said:


> Olive Rogue 36 in colorblock python. Love the visual interest the handles provide on this bag. [emoji173]️
> 
> View attachment 4361533


I just compared my Outlaw to your Rogue 36 and I think the handles are slightly different, so I will have to add this bag to my wish list. It will be a wonderful addition to my collection. I have a lot of green bags including Racing green, 2 Dark Denim, Mineral, Olive and Army. One more can't hurt right?


----------



## crazyforcoach09

SEWDimples said:


> Prussian Black/Blue Rogue.
> 
> View attachment 4364346


Swag


----------



## crazyforcoach09

She riding


----------



## holiday123

SEWDimples said:


> I just compared my Outlaw to your Rogue 36 and I think the handles are slightly different, so I will have to add this bag to my wish list. It will be a wonderful addition to my collection. I have a lot of green bags including Racing green, 2 Dark Denim, Mineral, Olive and Army. One more can't hurt right?
> 
> View attachment 4364528


You can never have too much green


----------



## SandraElle

SEWDimples said:


> I just compared my Outlaw to your Rogue 36 and I think the handles are slightly different, so I will have to add this bag to my wish list. It will be a wonderful addition to my collection. I have a lot of green bags including Racing green, 2 Dark Denim, Mineral, Olive and Army. One more can't hurt right?
> 
> View attachment 4364528


Goooo forrrrrr eeeeeetttt! BTW, your Outlaw is bada$$!


----------



## muggles

On her maiden voyage!


----------



## SEWDimples

crazyforcoach09 said:


> She riding


Gorgeous! I need to use my bag.



SandraElle said:


> Goooo forrrrrr eeeeeetttt! BTW, your Outlaw is bada$$!


Thank you!



muggles said:


> View attachment 4365429
> 
> On her maiden voyage!


So awesome. Love Bandit.


----------



## SEWDimples

Heather Grey Bedford.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Wide load


----------



## holiday123

muggles said:


> View attachment 4365429
> 
> On her maiden voyage!


I think I just saw her on ebay - did she not make the cut?  She's sooo beautiful!


----------



## muggles

holiday123 said:


> I think I just saw her on ebay - did she not make the cut?  She's sooo beautiful!



Looking for a smaller one! It’s beautiful, but I am partial to the washed red!


----------



## Riezky

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Wide load



I keep regretting not getting one of these. Love


----------



## Riezky

Ace 28! Trying out a new strap


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Riezky said:


> I keep regretting not getting one of these. Love


I love her


----------



## carricca

Black Rivets Rogue with my Las Vegas hangtag


----------



## baghabitz34

SandraElle said:


> Olive Rogue 36 in colorblock python. Love the visual interest the handles provide on this bag. [emoji173]️
> 
> View attachment 4361533


So pretty!


----------



## baghabitz34

SEWDimples said:


> Prussian Black/Blue Rogue.
> 
> View attachment 4364346


Bag twins! Makes me want to get mine out.


----------



## whateve

Riezky said:


> Ace 28! Trying out a new strap
> View attachment 4366062


Beautiful! Is the ombre strap on Coach.com or another brand?


----------



## SEWDimples

carricca said:


> View attachment 4366350
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Black Rivets Rogue with my Las Vegas hangtag


I'm loving bag with Rivets.  I bought the Midnight Navy Cooper with Boarder Rivets and it is one of my new favorite bags.


baghabitz34 said:


> Bag twins! Makes me want to get mine out.


Get it. I really like this bag. One of my favorites.


----------



## Lilybarb

SEWDimples said:


> Heather Grey Bedford.
> 
> View attachment 4365521


That’s one gorgeous bag! Sooo smooth, clean lines, beautiful color.


----------



## SEWDimples

Lilybarb said:


> That’s one gorgeous bag! Sooo smooth, clean lines, beautiful color.


Thank you. The glovetanned leather is so soft, plus it is so comfortable on the shoulder.


----------



## Riezky

whateve said:


> Beautiful! Is the ombre strap on Coach.com or another brand?


Thanks!  I found it on eBay, listed as Coach F29206. I haven't been able to find a picture of this color anywhere, which gives me some doubts, but that style number does pull up Strap with Edgepaint.


----------



## SandraElle

Large Madison Shoulder Bag in Mahogany.


----------



## Punkie

SandraElle said:


> Large Madison Shoulder Bag in Mahogany.
> 
> View attachment 4367080



I recently got this bag and I’m in love with it. It’s the best bag. Same color too !


----------



## crazyforcoach09

SandraElle said:


> Large Madison Shoulder Bag in Mahogany.
> 
> View attachment 4367080


Twins


----------



## holiday123

Tea rose strap day 2.


----------



## tealocean

SandraElle said:


> Large Madison Shoulder Bag in Mahogany.
> 
> View attachment 4367080


That blue peeking out is a great treat!!!


----------



## tealocean

holiday123 said:


> Tea rose strap day 2.


This is all so lovely!


----------



## muggles

diva7633 said:


> I’ve had no issues. I was too but after a few days I forgot to worry about it. Lol. I’d highly recommend



I got tired of drooling over your bag and just bought one! Yay! Can’t wait until Tuesday![emoji56]


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Swagger 37. Big Mama


----------



## SEWDimples

This beauty.


----------



## SandraElle

Garnet Ella Python tote, circa ‘09.


----------



## SandraElle

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Swagger 37. Big Mama



Yeah, when the bottom of your bag is resting on the seat bolster, it’s yuuuge. I like it. [emoji4]


----------



## SandraElle

SEWDimples said:


> This beauty.
> 
> View attachment 4368758



Beautiful Bandit. Love Steggy, too. [emoji4]


----------



## SEWDimples

SandraElle said:


> Garnet Ella Python tote, circa ‘09.
> 
> View attachment 4368808


Wow! I love this bag. Exotics are so beautiful. What is the color called?


----------



## muggles

SEWDimples said:


> This beauty.
> 
> View attachment 4368758



I love it!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

SandraElle said:


> Yeah, when the bottom of your bag is resting on the seat bolster, it’s yuuuge. I like it. [emoji4]


Poo. I love her


----------



## crazyforcoach09

SandraElle said:


> Garnet Ella Python tote, circa ‘09.
> 
> View attachment 4368808


Classy


----------



## SandraElle

SEWDimples said:


> Wow! I love this bag. Exotics are so beautiful. What is the color called?


I have no idea.  But it sure is purty.


----------



## muggles

SEWDimples said:


> This beauty.
> 
> View attachment 4368758



Classy looking! [emoji173]️


----------



## CoachMaven

Taking my project out for its maiden voyage today. I cannot get over how much this bag looks and feels like a well loved baseball glove! I find myself petting it, lol!


----------



## eleanors36

carricca said:


> View attachment 4366350
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Black Rivets Rogue with my Las Vegas hangtag


I really love this Rogue!


----------



## eleanors36

SEWDimples said:


> This beauty.
> 
> View attachment 4368758


I like the tea roses on this one a lot.


----------



## Alexa5

Bonnie Cashin out on a ride...


----------



## houseof999

Alexa5 said:


> Bonnie Cashin out on a ride...
> 
> View attachment 4369144


[emoji7]


----------



## BeachBagGal

Alexa5 said:


> Bonnie Cashin out on a ride...
> 
> View attachment 4369144



That bag is so cute, esp. with the kisslock in the front!


----------



## Alexa5

BeachBagGal said:


> That bag is so cute, esp. with the kisslock in the front!


Thank you!  I keep looking at it because it is cute outside and inside, too.


----------



## BeachBagGal

Alexa5 said:


> Thank you!  I keep looking at it because it is cute outside and inside, too.



That’s when you know it’s bag love! [emoji3][emoji173]️


----------



## crazyforcoach09

That red though


----------



## SEWDimples

1941 Saddle Rogue 36. Trying to show her some Love.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

SEWDimples said:


> 1941 Saddle Rogue 36. Trying to show her some Love.
> 
> View attachment 4369914


Yasssss


----------



## RuedeNesle

crazyforcoach09 said:


> That red though


I know, right?!!


----------



## kayv

My new-to-me Coach Tatum Tote is riding in the passenger seat with me today! So far I’m loving her!


----------



## zjones

Sutton hobo in oxblood with the outlet Miss Minnie hangtag.


----------



## BeachBagGal

crazyforcoach09 said:


> That red though



[emoji91][emoji7]


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Sexy


----------



## SEWDimples

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Sexy


Yes, she is that.


----------



## SEWDimples

Midnight Navy Boarder Rivets Cooper with jeweled Rexy Bag charm.


----------



## MKB0925

kayv said:


> View attachment 4370137
> 
> 
> My new-to-me Coach Tatum Tote is riding in the passenger seat with me today! So far I’m loving her!


Love the Tatum tote and the Nude color is great!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

SEWDimples said:


> Yes, she is that.


Yazzzzz


----------



## crazyforcoach09

SEWDimples said:


> Midnight Navy Boarder Rivets Cooper with jeweled Rexy Bag charm.
> 
> View attachment 4371922


Classy


----------



## muggles

SEWDimples said:


> Heather Grey Bedford.
> 
> View attachment 4365521



Does your heather gray Bedford have up and down striations in the leather that appear as scratches?
I just received mine from eBay, the leather has strange up and down markings on both sides. Seller did not mention or have pics that showed  it. When asked his answer was it’s on all the Bedford’s!
Never having seen one IRL I find it hard to believe.
Am I wrong or is the seller?


----------



## SEWDimples

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Classy


She really is. I really like this bag.


----------



## SEWDimples

muggles said:


> Does your heather gray Bedford have up and down striations in the leather that appear as scratches?
> I just received mine from eBay, the leather has strange up and down markings on both sides. Seller did not mention or have pics that showed  it. When asked his answer was it’s on all the Bedford’s!
> Never having seen one IRL I find it hard to believe.
> Am I wrong or is the seller?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4372096


I will have to check it when I get home. I think leather will vary bag to bag depending on the particular hide used. There are several threads on TPF that discuss this issue. Some people want very smooth hides and other do not mind.


----------



## SEWDimples

muggles said:


> Does your heather gray Bedford have up and down striations in the leather that appear as scratches?
> I just received mine from eBay, the leather has strange up and down markings on both sides. Seller did not mention or have pics that showed  it. When asked his answer was it’s on all the Bedford’s!
> Never having seen one IRL I find it hard to believe.
> Am I wrong or is the seller?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4372096


Did you get the bag authenticated?


----------



## muggles

SEWDimples said:


> Did you get the bag authenticated?



No, but seller reluctantly accepted a return!
It looks like a cat with worn down claws scratched it!


----------



## AstridRhapsody

muggles said:


> No, but seller reluctantly accepted a return!
> It looks like a cat with worn down claws scratched it!


It is just the natural grain of the leather.


----------



## muggles

Harley77 said:


> It is just the natural grain of the leather.


Well seller has sold same bag three times!


----------



## Bagmedic

muggles said:


> Does your heather gray Bedford have up and down striations in the leather that appear as scratches?
> I just received mine from eBay, the leather has strange up and down markings on both sides. Seller did not mention or have pics that showed  it. When asked his answer was it’s on all the Bedford’s!
> Never having seen one IRL I find it hard to believe.
> Am I wrong or is the seller?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4372096


Mine doesn't look that way on the grey or other 2 colors I have.  I personally don't like the striations unless it is a more casual bag I want to have the aged look.  I feel the Bedford is a more polished bag so I want it plain w/o lines thru it.  I remember some of the butterscotch rogue satchels had this issue but I'd say I rarely see it on other Coach bags.


----------



## muggles

Bagmedic said:


> Mine doesn't look that way on the grey or other 2 colors I have.  I personally don't like the striations unless it is a more casual bag I want to have the aged look.  I feel the Bedford is a more polished bag so I want it plain w/o lines thru it.  I remember some of the butterscotch rogue satchels had this issue but I'd say I rarely see it on other Coach bags.



That’s how I felt! This is a polished bag and the leather makes this one look worn out and terribly used! Thank you [emoji4]


----------



## SEWDimples

Wrong thread.


----------



## amateurjeweler

New-with-tags-to-me Sam crossbody in signature canvas.


----------



## SandraElle

GILI Chelsea Pebble leather hobo in Ivory.


----------



## Alexa5

Vintage purple Station bag...


----------



## crazyforcoach09

SandraElle said:


> GILI Chelsea Pebble leather hobo in Ivory.
> 
> View attachment 4372883


Damnnnnnnn Gina


----------



## SandraElle

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Damnnnnnnn Gina



I know, huh!!! [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Bagmedic

SandraElle said:


> GILI Chelsea Pebble leather hobo in Ivory.
> 
> View attachment 4372883


The one that got away.....love the snake tassel on it!  I need to pull out some of my early GILI's!


----------



## SandraElle

Bagmedic said:


> The one that got away.....love the snake tassel on it!  I need to pull out some of my early GILI's!



Thank you. She’s such an easy carry! You should, and post pics.


----------



## holiday123

Tea rose strap again


----------



## shoes+handbags

Alexa5 said:


> Vintage purple Station bag...
> 
> View attachment 4373164



I love this color!


----------



## SEWDimples

Keith Haring Love Tote.


----------



## carricca

holiday123 said:


> Tea rose strap again



Twins on the strap!  It has to be my favorite strap to date.


----------



## holiday123

carricca said:


> Twins on the strap!  It has to be my favorite strap to date.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4373524


Yes!  100% my favorite too!


----------



## vivianyan

muggles said:


> Does your heather gray Bedford have up and down striations in the leather that appear as scratches?
> I just received mine from eBay, the leather has strange up and down markings on both sides. Seller did not mention or have pics that showed  it. When asked his answer was it’s on all the Bedford’s!
> Never having seen one IRL I find it hard to believe.
> Am I wrong or is the seller?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4372096


I believe it’s the natural cow hide “winkle” it’s not scratch for sure.
I just purchased the black Bedford, same on mine. It doesn’t bother me at all.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Riding light


----------



## faintlymacabre

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Riding light


I drool every time I see this pouch!


----------



## SEWDimples

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Riding light


Happy Saturday lady. Love this pouch. I own it because of your pictures. Enjoy your day.


----------



## Bagmedic

SEWDimples said:


> Happy Saturday lady. Love this pouch. I own it because of your pictures. Enjoy your day.


And I want it because of your pictures!  Would be excellent for my Rogue tote in the same black link!


----------



## SEWDimples

Bagmedic said:


> And I want it because of your pictures!  Would be excellent for my Rogue tote in the same black link!


Yes. I used it my totes all the time.  I'm stalking a seller on the bay who has both the pouch and tote for sale.


----------



## holiday123

Forest dinky 24 for St. Patrick's Day weekend. Maybe I'll pull out my kelly green 1941 clutch too


----------



## SEWDimples

Disney DF Purple Rogue 25 with Happy charm.


----------



## Teagaggle

Still in my beechwood Cooper. I have had more instances than I'm comfortable with when one of the dogleash clips just somehow comes undone. Thankfully its happened in situations where I catch it. Anyone else?


----------



## holiday123

Teagaggle said:


> Still in my beechwood Cooper. I have had more instances than I'm comfortable with when one of the dogleash clips just somehow comes undone. Thankfully its happened in situations where I catch it. Anyone else?
> View attachment 4374206


Not yet and I've used them quite a bit so far. I have been switching out to novelty straps so thanks for the warning.


----------



## faintlymacabre

Teagaggle said:


> Still in my beechwood Cooper. I have had more instances than I'm comfortable with when one of the dogleash clips just somehow comes undone. Thankfully its happened in situations where I catch it. Anyone else?
> View attachment 4374206


I've been using my black one nonstop since I got it. No strap issues here, thankfully! Are the springs in your dogleash clips firm enough?


----------



## Teagaggle

faintlymacabre said:


> I've been using my black one nonstop since I got it. No strap issues here, thankfully! Are the springs in your dogleash clips firm enough?


They are. Not loose but come down easy (i.e. just using my nail). I just have to be super careful. Glad to hear it's not a wide ranging problem!


----------



## shoes+handbags

Teagaggle said:


> Still in my beechwood Cooper. I have had more instances than I'm comfortable with when one of the dogleash clips just somehow comes undone. Thankfully its happened in situations where I catch it. Anyone else?
> View attachment 4374206



The same style clips are on my Duffle and they have come undone a few times. It's very frustrating and annoying!


----------



## muggles

vivianyan said:


> I believe it’s the natural cow hide “winkle” it’s not scratch for sure.
> I just purchased the black Bedford, same on mine. It doesn’t bother me at all.



I sent it back to eBay seller! In the light color it made bag look old and well used!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

SEWDimples said:


> Happy Saturday lady. Love this pouch. I own it because of your pictures. Enjoy your day.


Best ever


----------



## crazyforcoach09

faintlymacabre said:


> I drool every time I see this pouch!


Ty. I reaaallly like it


----------



## AstridRhapsody

New to me tattoo dreamer from the best tpfer ever!!!!


----------



## BeachBagGal

holiday123 said:


> Forest dinky 24 for St. Patrick's Day weekend. Maybe I'll pull out my kelly green 1941 clutch too



This green!!!![emoji7][emoji172][emoji172]


----------



## Tosa22

Harley77 said:


> New to me tattoo dreamer from the best tpfer ever!!!!


Gorgeous!


----------



## houseof999

Harley77 said:


> New to me tattoo dreamer from the best tpfer ever!!!!


Twins! @Alexa5 do you still have yours?


----------



## baghabitz34

Harley77 said:


> New to me tattoo dreamer from the best tpfer ever!!!!


Bag twins! So pretty


----------



## MelissaPurse

It was a space rogue day [emoji573]


----------



## SEWDimples

Day 2 with a different bag charm.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Riding with Black Beauty


----------



## shillinggirl88

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Riding with Black Beauty


Oh Miss Caroline!


----------



## SEWDimples

Disney DF Army Regular Rogue with Minnie Mouse hang tag.


----------



## SandraElle

Legacy Tanner in Cognac.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

SandraElle said:


> Legacy Tanner in Cognac.
> 
> View attachment 4376039


Hawt


----------



## SandraElle

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Riding with Black Beauty



Bigsexy


----------



## SEWDimples

Disney DF Army Regular Rogue with Minnie Mouse hang tag.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

First time riding


----------



## Caspin22

crazyforcoach09 said:


> First time riding



I want this one baaaaaad.


----------



## Caspin22

Keith Haring UFO tote riding shotgun today.


----------



## SEWDimples

crazyforcoach09 said:


> First time riding


Gorgeous tote!


----------



## faintlymacabre

[emoji1665][emoji1665][emoji1665]


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Caspin22 said:


> I want this one baaaaaad.


Hunti. Its hawwwwwt


----------



## crazyforcoach09

SEWDimples said:


> Gorgeous tote!


Ty friend


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Caspin22 said:


> Keith Haring UFO tote riding shotgun today.


Me like


----------



## TangerineKandy

faintlymacabre said:


> [emoji1665][emoji1665][emoji1665]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4377492


Gorgeous!![emoji7]


----------



## SandraElle

Oops. I strayed today with Neverfull GM.


----------



## muggles

the bandit!


----------



## muggles

faintlymacabre said:


> [emoji1665][emoji1665][emoji1665]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4377492



I really like this!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

SandraElle said:


> Oops. I strayed today with Neverfull GM.
> 
> View attachment 4378042


Yazzzzz Poo


----------



## shillinggirl88

This little cutie with the new Dinky Fob❤️


----------



## holiday123

Colorblock saddle today. Took 3 tries but finally got a good one .


----------



## Alexa5

holiday123 said:


> Colorblock saddle today. Took 3 tries but finally got a good one .


Interesting how much the light lightens the color so much!


----------



## holiday123

Alexa5 said:


> Interesting how much the light lightens the color so much!


It's really sunny in Florida today but it definitely leans more towards that picture than the stock photo.


----------



## Alexa5

holiday123 said:


> It's really sunny in Florida today but it definitely leans more towards that picture than the stock photo.


Interesting, because it looks much different online.  Also I bought the dark turquoise card case and that is very dark (much darker than what the saddle bag looks like online).


----------



## Tosa22

holiday123 said:


> Colorblock saddle today. Took 3 tries but finally got a good one .


So pretty!


----------



## LaVisioneer

holiday123 said:


> Colorblock saddle today. Took 3 tries but finally got a good one .



This almost looks like the inside/outside colors of the cooper shoulder bag someone posted. I definitely thought it would have been darker based on the online photo! But very pretty in any case!


----------



## holiday123

Alexa5 said:


> Interesting, because it looks much different online.  Also I bought the dark turquoise card case and that is very dark (much darker than what the saddle bag looks like online).


Yeah I find a lot of the stock photos look more saturated than in person. It might look a bit more vibrant once I condition it.


----------



## holiday123

LaVisioneer said:


> This almost looks like the inside/outside colors of the cooper shoulder bag someone posted. I definitely thought it would have been darker based on the online photo! But very pretty in any case!


I think the lining is sage, which is the same as the outside (obviously lol) of the sage cooper shoulder bag and the lining of the cypress bedford.  I apparently like this color because I have all 3 bags I mentioned above.


----------



## emilybug

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Wide load



I want this bag!!! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## whateve

emilybug said:


> I want this bag!!! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


Welcome back!


----------



## tealocean

holiday123 said:


> Forest dinky 24 for St. Patrick's Day weekend. Maybe I'll pull out my kelly green 1941 clutch too


 This is so beautiful, especially this green!


----------



## SEWDimples

holiday123 said:


> Colorblock saddle today. Took 3 tries but finally got a good one .


I really like the look of the bag.  I may have to reconsider, but I do not use my saddle bags as much.


----------



## holiday123

SEWDimples said:


> I really like the look of the bag.  I may have to reconsider, but I do not use my saddle bags as much.


This one is a tiny bit smaller than the 23, but has the back pocket that fits a phone.  Definitely a plus! Hoping once it breaks in it will feel a bit roomier.


----------



## Alexa5

holiday123 said:


> This one is a tiny bit smaller than the 23, but has the back pocket that fits a phone.  Definitely a plus! Hoping once it breaks in it will feel a bit roomier.


When I received my bag in the wrong color, I took a fairly close look at it, and I think I would have kept it if they sent the right color, but it would have been a bag I use only 1-3 days at a time.  I found the opening thing kind of cool but also not foolproof--I could see myself getting annoyed with it over time.  And the back pocket was a little tight, but like you said it might get roomier.  Not a perfect bag, but it is very pretty and that can make all of the difference!


----------



## holiday123

Alexa5 said:


> When I received my bag in the wrong color, I took a fairly close look at it, and I think I would have kept it if they sent the right color, but it would have been a bag I use only 1-3 days at a time.  I found the opening thing kind of cool but also not foolproof--I could see myself getting annoyed with it over time.  And the back pocket was a little tight, but like you said it might get roomier.  Not a perfect bag, but it is very pretty and that can make all of the difference!


Agree. I use small crossbody bags for weekends and vacations and larger bags for the work week. This would not be an all occasion bag that's for sure..pretty does go a long way though.


----------



## kayv

holiday123 said:


> Colorblock saddle today. Took 3 tries but finally got a good one .



Wow! What a stunning bag. The color is beautiful and I love the charm you put with it [emoji7]


----------



## holiday123

kayv said:


> Wow! What a stunning bag. The color is beautiful and I love the charm you put with it [emoji7]


thank you!


----------



## LaVisioneer

My favorite turnlock saddle today


----------



## BeachBagGal

LaVisioneer said:


> My favorite turnlock saddle today
> View attachment 4382518



Love this bag and charm on there! [emoji173]️


----------



## Glttglam

Just started  carrying Market tote in cloud.


----------



## SandraElle

Today’s cheat. Dooney Florentine Medium Russel Bag.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

SandraElle said:


> Today’s cheat. Dooney Florentine Medium Russel Bag.
> 
> View attachment 4385285


Fire


----------



## RuedeNesle

SandraElle said:


> Today’s cheat. Dooney Florentine Medium Russel Bag.
> 
> View attachment 4385285


I.....can't......breathe!  BEAUTIFUL!


----------



## houseof999

SandraElle said:


> Today’s cheat. Dooney Florentine Medium Russel Bag.
> 
> View attachment 4385285


What a great red! Love the green lining with it too! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## AstridRhapsody

1st day out for dreamer 36!


----------



## SEWDimples

SandraElle said:


> Today’s cheat. Dooney Florentine Medium Russel Bag.
> 
> View attachment 4385285


Wow! This bag looks amazing. What a beautiful red.



Harley77 said:


> 1st day out for dreamer 36!


I like all the details on this bag.


----------



## SandraElle

Having trouble with multi quote using my iPad. Thank you ladies for the Dooney love.


----------



## SandraElle

Harley77 said:


> 1st day out for dreamer 36!



I love this. Sigh.


----------



## Bagmedic

SandraElle said:


> Today’s cheat. Dooney Florentine Medium Russel Bag.
> 
> View attachment 4385285


It is bigger than I thought!  Beautiful especially in all that red!


----------



## emilybug

whateve said:


> Welcome back!



Thank you! [emoji4]
I’ve been on hiatus for quite awhile, I know. Bags took a major backseat to life for a few years, but I missed the forum and seeing all the lovely purses and all the familiar peeps!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

The swag is on point


----------



## tealocean

SandraElle said:


> Today’s cheat. Dooney Florentine Medium Russel Bag.
> 
> View attachment 4385285


What a great red!! And that leather!


----------



## phoxxy

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Wide load


This baby right here!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

phoxxy said:


> This baby right here!


Jaja. Hey Boo


----------



## SEWDimples

crazyforcoach09 said:


> The swag is on point


So true. I need to use my bag.


----------



## faintlymacabre

Light Saddle Rogue 25 with Graphite novelty strap


----------



## houseof999

It was super gloomy and more rain in forecast so had to bring the sunny floral camera bag out.


----------



## Teagaggle

First time out with this Ebay score...


----------



## SEWDimples

Violet Bandit.


----------



## kayv

Just posted this in the rogue club thread, but it was riding passenger with me today so I had to post here too  [emoji6]


----------



## SEWDimples

Butterscotch Rogue satchel with snakeskin detail.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

SEWDimples said:


> Butterscotch Rogue satchel with snakeskin detail.
> 
> View attachment 4390705


Beautiful


----------



## LaVisioneer

SEWDimples said:


> Violet Bandit.
> 
> View attachment 4388816



Such a beautiful color!!!


----------



## Caspin22

SEWDimples said:


> Butterscotch Rogue satchel with snakeskin detail.
> 
> View attachment 4390705



OMG, this is a stunning color combo esp with the dark hardware.


----------



## SEWDimples

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Beautiful


Thanks lady. I bought this beauty from retail during a Friends and Family sale.



LaVisioneer said:


> Such a beautiful color!!!


Thanks. She is one of my favorites.



Caspin22 said:


> OMG, this is a stunning color combo esp with the dark hardware.


Thanks! I was not showing her any love
And showing my Disney DF Rogues all the love. I’ll give them a break now and use some others. I need to use my first generation Rogues in Chalk and Black on Black.


----------



## Tosa22

SEWDimples said:


> Butterscotch Rogue satchel with snakeskin detail.
> 
> View attachment 4390705


Gorgeous!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

She headed out


----------



## princess69

crazyforcoach09 said:


> She headed out


That's the shade of blue Rogue I need!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

princess69 said:


> That's the shade of blue Rogue I need!


Yes you do SIs


----------



## princess69

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Yes you do SIs


Is that 36?


----------



## houseof999

crazyforcoach09 said:


> She headed out


Gorgeous! I think this is my all time favorite Rogue ever! I'd stare at those beautiful handles all day! [emoji7] I wish Coach made at least one Rogue 25 with those handles!


----------



## Teagaggle

Out & about...


----------



## Tosa22

Teagaggle said:


> Out & about...
> View attachment 4391914


Twins! I am carrying mine today too.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

princess69 said:


> Is that 36?


No. Reg


----------



## crazyforcoach09

houseof999 said:


> Gorgeous! I think this is my all time favorite Rogue ever! I'd stare at those beautiful handles all day! [emoji7] I wish Coach made at least one Rogue 25 with those handles!


Ty. She is hawt


----------



## LL777

crazyforcoach09 said:


> She headed out


Do you know by chance if you can order this in outlet?


----------



## SEWDimples

crazyforcoach09 said:


> She headed out


Hi Lady. Love this Rogue. Bag twin.



Teagaggle said:


> Out & about...
> View attachment 4391914


This color is rich. Bag twin.


----------



## Bagmedic

LL777 said:


> Do you know by chance if you can order this in outlet?


Last I checked about a month ago it was all sold out but I'd ask if I were you.  I'd be curious what answer you receive.  Coach is so inconsistent....something I checked just a week ago was now not available as of last weekend.  I know my SA could order it via retail about a month ago.  I'm going to ask again at some point because I'm pretty sure it is still available.  I was looking for the suede fringe dinky.


----------



## SEWDimples

Midnight Navy Cooper with Boarder Rivets.


----------



## Luvpurplepurses

crazyforcoach09 said:


> She headed out


Bag twins! One of my favorite Rogues!


----------



## VintageViv

Today I cheated with a "Coach cousin" and took out my recently acquired 1970s Bonnie Cashin for Meyers for the  very first time. She was SOOOO dry when I first got her. Thank you to everyone on here who recommended Blackrock Fix N Rich. I just got some & it brought this old bag back from the brink!


----------



## shillinggirl88

Butterscotch


----------



## holiday123

shillinggirl88 said:


> Butterscotch


You got her back?!?!


----------



## shillinggirl88

holiday123 said:


> You got her back?!?!


Ha ha I did! I had sold mine to a friend and we talked about me buying her back. But...found one online


----------



## crazyforcoach09

shillinggirl88 said:


> Butterscotch


Yessss


----------



## shillinggirl88

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Yessss


----------



## AstridRhapsody

Patchwork duffle!!!


----------



## tealocean

VintageViv said:


> Today I cheated with a "Coach cousin" and took out my recently acquired 1970s Bonnie Cashin for Meyers for the  very first time. She was SOOOO dry when I first got her. Thank you to everyone on here who recommended Blackrock Fix N Rich. I just got some & it brought this old bag back from the brink!


This is so neat! I would have thought it was a Coach in passing.


----------



## VintageViv

tealocean said:


> This is so neat! I would have thought it was a Coach in passing.


I know! They are super close. The strap style is identical to the straps on my Patricia and Janice. Hardware is solid brass too. The main design difference that I can see are the rectangular metal hoops (not sure what you call them-- a buckle?) that the strap feeds through: these are flat at the back and the ones she did for Coach have that little dip. Also, while the craftsmanship is excellent the leather is thinner and not as good quality as her Coaches. It has the cutest little metal label inside that says "Bonnie Cashin for Meyers" (see pix). The one thing it doesn't have that I wish it did is a flap pocket in the back. I would probably carry it more often if it did. It just has the main compartment with a zip pocket inside.


----------



## SEWDimples

shillinggirl88 said:


> Butterscotch


This bag is so beautiful! I have the Rogue satchel and love it. Glad you were able to add it back to your collection.


----------



## shillinggirl88

SEWDimples said:


> This bag is so beautiful! I have the Rogue satchel and love it. Glad you were able to add it back to your collection.


Awww thanks!!! I feel lucky to have found a NWT one again


----------



## VintageViv

VintageViv said:


> Today I cheated with a "Coach cousin" and took out my recently acquired 1970s Bonnie Cashin for Meyers for the  very first time. She was SOOOO dry when I first got her. Thank you to everyone on here who recommended Blackrock Fix N Rich. I just got some & it brought this old bag back from the brink!


CORRECTION: the product I used on this bag is called "Blackrock LEATHER N Rich". Argh... where on earth did I get Fix from??? Sigh. Senior moments already!


----------



## LL777

Harley77 said:


> Patchwork duffle!!!


Love this bag! Is it heavy?


----------



## shillinggirl88

My Edie, my workhorse!


----------



## holiday123

Carrying cornflower/flax saddle today trying to pick out a bag to bring to Vegas. I forgot how big she was compared to my 23's. I carry my crossbody bags so they hang in back and she covers my whole butt. Lol. May be too much for traipsing the strip for a week.


----------



## VintageViv

shillinggirl88 said:


> My Edie, my workhorse!


I hear ya! My "workhorse" is my Bleecker tote. I could probably shoplift a Thanksgiving turkey in it.  Love a roomy black bag!


----------



## shillinggirl88

VintageViv said:


> I hear ya! My "workhorse" is my Bleecker tote. I could probably shoplift a Thanksgiving turkey in it.  Love a roomy black bag!


  I am wondering if I need to find another.  It is durable and functional for me!


----------



## VintageViv

shillinggirl88 said:


> I am wondering if I need to find another.  It is durable and functional for me!


Maybe get an Edie in another color? I would get a second of my vintage Dooney Equestrian because I love it so much. My Equestrian is black but someday would love to get it in green or red.


----------



## SEWDimples

holiday123 said:


> Carrying cornflower/flax saddle today trying to pick out a bag to bring to Vegas. I forgot how big she was compared to my 23's. I carry my crossbody bags so they hang in back and she covers my whole butt. Lol. May be too much for traipsing the strip for a week.


Gorgeous color.


----------



## Caspin22

Well, I’m in the passenger seat, but I have my Haring UFO tote with me.


----------



## tealocean

VintageViv said:


> I know! They are super close. The strap style is identical to the straps on my Patricia and Janice. Hardware is solid brass too. The main design difference that I can see are the rectangular metal hoops (not sure what you call them-- a buckle?) that the strap feeds through: these are flat at the back and the ones she did for Coach have that little dip. Also, while the craftsmanship is excellent the leather is thinner and not as good quality as her Coaches. It has the cutest little metal label inside that says "Bonnie Cashin for Meyers" (see pix). The one thing it doesn't have that I wish it did is a flap pocket in the back. I would probably carry it more often if it did. It just has the main compartment with a zip pocket inside.


Thank you for all this! Do you know if the turn lock was invented by Cashin and whether it while she was with Coach? I really find them beautiful.


----------



## VintageViv

tealocean said:


> Thank you for all this! Do you know if the turn lock invented by Cashin and was it while she was with Coach? I really find them beautiful.


I honestly don't know if Cashin was experimenting with turnlock closures before her collaboration with Coach. Early in her career she did costume in Hollywood and she used turnlocks in lots of her sportswear designs, like on coats and dresses. I've read she designed the specific style of turnlock used at Coach in the 1960s but there were turnlock closures before that; she was just one of the first people to use such hardware on clothing. I'm not sure about the exact timeline of her sportswear collections. Google Stephanie Lake. She is a jewelry designer and former mentee of Cashin who inherited her entire archive and design holdings. Lake curates a couple instagram accounts and has a website too. She also wrote a book about Cashin I want to get called "Bonnie Cashin: Chic is Where You Find It."


----------



## CoachMaven

Cashin got the idea of turnlocks from her convertible top of her car. She didn't invent them, but was the one who started using them on women's accessories.


----------



## VintageViv

CoachMaven said:


> Cashin got the idea of turnlocks from her convertible top of her car. She didn't invent them, but was the one who started using them on women's accessories.



Yes! I had heard that story about the convertible! Thx for the reminder.


----------



## Teagaggle

Spring...


----------



## shillinggirl88

Teagaggle said:


> Spring...
> View attachment 4395879


Lovely!


----------



## muggles

Cheating with my Chloe Paraty!


----------



## SEWDimples

Melon Tea Rose Rogue. She pretty.


----------



## holiday123

Rainbow rivets


----------



## holiday123

Teagaggle said:


> Spring...
> View attachment 4395879


I might have to rethink getting that strap.  It looks great!


----------



## Teagaggle

holiday123 said:


> I might have to rethink getting that strap.  It looks great!


Thanks! It's the first "novelty" strap that I've actually used. I got a ton of compliments on it today & it was super comfy.


----------



## SEWDimples

Black Quilted Parker with rivets.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

SEWDimples said:


> Black Quilted Parker with rivets.
> 
> View attachment 4397339


I gotta try one


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Kristin


----------



## Alexa5

Metallic Grace 20


----------



## Tosa22

Rogue 25 in light saddle.


----------



## Alexa5

Moved right into my Dreamer embellished by Chelsea...


----------



## SandraElle

Smith says hey [emoji173]️


----------



## baghabitz34

Alexa5 said:


> Moved right into my Dreamer embellished by Chelsea...
> 
> View attachment 4398800


I  your bag! That is stunning!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

SandraElle said:


> Smith says hey [emoji173]️
> 
> View attachment 4398887


Big Red


----------



## RuedeNesle

SandraElle said:


> Smith says hey [emoji173]️
> 
> View attachment 4398887


Hey Smith!   This is one of my red "woulda, coulda, shoulda" bags. I'm just going to stare at your picture for a while.


----------



## Alexa5

baghabitz34 said:


> I  your bag! That is stunning!


Thank you!  I love it!


----------



## SandraElle

RuedeNesle said:


> Hey Smith!   This is one of my red "woulda, coulda, shoulda" bags. I'm just going to stare at your picture for a while.


Stare away! I bought this bag a few years ago then sold it to my cousin who stopped carrying it because it was "too fancy." I bought it back from her just a few months ago. Glad to have Smith back in the fold.


----------



## RuedeNesle

SandraElle said:


> Stare away! I bought this bag a few years ago then sold it to my cousin who stopped carrying it because it was "too fancy." I bought it back from her just a few months ago. Glad to have Smith back in the fold.


What do they say about love? If you let it go and it comes back it was meant to be! Enjoy!


----------



## SEWDimples

1941 Red Rogue.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

SEWDimples said:


> 1941 Red Rogue.
> 
> View attachment 4399624


Twins


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Seat swag


----------



## Caspin22

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Seat swag



Do you have the siggy one with the tattoo print as well?  I'm waiting for that one to be deleted so I can snag it at outlet price!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Caspin22 said:


> Do you have the siggy one with the tattoo print as well?  I'm waiting for that one to be deleted so I can snag it at outlet price!


Yes. Did FO few months ago. 70/10


----------



## Caspin22

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Yes. Did FO few months ago. 70/10



How’d you manage that if it’s still on the retail site for full price?


----------



## Luvpurplepurses

SEWDimples said:


> 1941 Red Rogue.
> 
> View attachment 4399624


So pretty and that charm is perfect!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Caspin22 said:


> How’d you manage that if it’s still on the retail site for full price?


If a bag comes up in the outlet system with and outlet price it can be at that price


----------



## baghabitz34

SEWDimples said:


> 1941 Red Rogue.
> 
> View attachment 4399624


Big Red! Lovely!


----------



## RuedeNesle

SEWDimples said:


> 1941 Red Rogue.
> 
> View attachment 4399624


----------



## Bagmedic

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Twins


Triplets!


----------



## SEWDimples

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Seat swag


Love this bag and all its details.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

ole school and still looking great


----------



## Teagaggle

Saddle Dinky 24 with custom whipstitch.


----------



## lovebags00

Teagaggle said:


> Saddle Dinky 24 with custom whipstitch.
> View attachment 4400633



Love!!


----------



## CoachMaven

Ms. Monticello


----------



## LL777

Summer mood


----------



## SandraElle

Dooney Florentine Large Pocket Shopper w/ MK poofie.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

SandraElle said:


> Dooney Florentine Large Pocket Shopper w/ MK poofie.
> 
> View attachment 4400916


yasssss


----------



## TangerineKandy

Alexa5 said:


> Moved right into my Dreamer embellished by Chelsea...
> 
> View attachment 4398800


Gorgeous!!


----------



## Teagaggle

TGIF!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Teagaggle said:


> TGIF!
> View attachment 4401460


twins


----------



## Wendyann7

crazyforcoach09 said:


> twins


triplets!


----------



## LL777

This year I am in love with blue and pink bags


----------



## SEWDimples

LL777 said:


> This year I am in love with blue and pink bags


Gorgeous! I like this collection from LV.


----------



## SEWDimples

Cheating with Gucci and Coach Owl.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

tannin


----------



## crazyforcoach09

LL777 said:


> This year I am in love with blue and pink bags


My next LV


----------



## LL777

crazyforcoach09 said:


> My next LV


This one is MM size and I have one in GM. I think you will like the GM more. The MM size doesn’t fit a lot. Which color do you prefer?


----------



## LL777

SEWDimples said:


> Gorgeous! I like this collection from LV.


Thank you. I love this color combination


----------



## Sarah03

Page 27 with link strap


----------



## crazyforcoach09

LL777 said:


> This one is MM size and I have one in GM. I think you will like the GM more. The MM size doesn’t fit a lot. Which color do you prefer?


Navy


----------



## crazyforcoach09

SEWDimples said:


> Cheating with Gucci and Coach Owl.
> 
> View attachment 4401495


Ya Swag turned up today


----------



## holiday123

Mineral whiplash saddle. Still trying to pick out a bag for Vegas. No on this one. Isn't there a light crossbody bag that doesn't look big or swing a lot, but fits a bunch out there? A back pocket is a plus. May end up bringing saddle 23 again...


----------



## crazyforcoach09

holiday123 said:


> Mineral whiplash saddle. Still trying to pick out a bag for Vegas. No on this one. Isn't there a light crossbody bag that doesn't look big or swing a lot, but fits a bunch out there? A back pocket is a plus. May end up bringing saddle 23 again...


Love


----------



## Teagaggle

holiday123 said:


> Mineral whiplash saddle. Still trying to pick out a bag for Vegas. No on this one. Isn't there a light crossbody bag that doesn't look big or swing a lot, but fits a bunch out there? A back pocket is a plus. May end up bringing saddle 23 again...


If you are not opposed to gold hardware, I would suggest taking a look at the Dreamer shoulder bag. It holds a ton & has pockets galore.


----------



## holiday123

Teagaggle said:


> If you are not opposed to gold hardware, I would suggest taking a look at the Dreamer shoulder bag. It holds a ton & has pockets galore.


Thank you for the suggestion.  I'm not opposed to gold hardware, but there is something I didn't like about that bag the first time I saw it.  I can't figure out what it is though...maybe I'll go to Dillards tomorrow and give it a second look because it could be perfect.  I might end up bringing cooper shoulder, but I usually prefer to bring something that can take a beating haha.


----------



## holiday123

Dinky 24 with strap I borrowed from colorblock saddle.


----------



## holiday123

May have found a winner as a beater bag for Vegas. Vermillion Chelsea. Definitely need to find a thicker crossbody strap. I'm sure one of my novelty straps will work.


----------



## Teagaggle

holiday123 said:


> May have found a winner as a beater bag for Vegas. Vermillion Chelsea. Definitely need to find a thicker crossbody strap. I'm sure one of my novelty straps will work.


LOL, I just posted my dark cherry one for sale. Great bag but I have to purge to make room for newness!


----------



## holiday123

Teagaggle said:


> LOL, I just posted my dark cherry one for sale. Great bag but I have to purge to make room for newness!


I understand!  I've been doing some spring cleaning myself.  I sold my bordeaux courier and almost bought a gray one lol I had to remind myself why I sold courier in the first place to stop my impulse purchase.

This chelsea was basically nothing out of pocket - it was $38 and funded almost entirely with ebay bucks.  I just had to fix the zipper stop and it's good as new.  Plus it arrived after the "guaranteed delivery date" so I got a $5 ebay voucher too


----------



## Tosa22

holiday123 said:


> May have found a winner as a beater bag for Vegas. Vermillion Chelsea. Definitely need to find a thicker crossbody strap. I'm sure one of my novelty straps will work.


I love traveling with my chelsea. Holds a lot, but still light.


----------



## SEWDimples

Oxblood Rogue 30/31 with Prairie Rivets.


----------



## SEWDimples

Dusty Rose Tea Rose Bandit 39.


----------



## shillinggirl88

Miss Butterscotch


----------



## SEWDimples

Beechwood Colorblock Smooth leather Rogue 30/31 with Signature straps. She is so beautiful.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

SEWDimples said:


> Beechwood Colorblock Smooth leather Rogue 30/31 with Signature straps. She is so beautiful.
> 
> View attachment 4406189


twins


----------



## princess69

SEWDimples said:


> Beechwood Colorblock Smooth leather Rogue 30/31 with Signature straps. She is so beautiful.
> 
> View attachment 4406189


This is gorgeous!  Coach needs to make a Rogue 36 in smooth leather.


----------



## RuedeNesle

SEWDimples said:


> Beechwood Colorblock Smooth leather Rogue 30/31 with Signature straps. She is so beautiful.
> 
> View attachment 4406189


Is she beautiful? "Owl" say she is! (Probably shouldn't try to be funny before my first cup of coffee! )


----------



## SandraElle

princess69 said:


> This is gorgeous!  Coach needs to make a Rogue 36 in smooth leather.



I'm sure they'd be glad to make one for you.


----------



## princess69

SandraElle said:


> I'm sure they'd be glad to make one for you.


You love spending my money lol.


----------



## houseof999

princess69 said:


> You love spending my money lol. [emoji38]


Yeah cuz now we're talking MTO with no discount of any sort! Eek.. I can't even imagine.. I tried many combo in MTO and in the end I can't commit due to the price.


----------



## SEWDimples

princess69 said:


> This is gorgeous!  Coach needs to make a Rogue 36 in smooth leather.



Thanks! Yes, they do in ginger.



RuedeNesle said:


> Is she beautiful? "Owl" say she is! (Probably shouldn't try to be funny before my first cup of coffee! )


Thanks! Owl thinks so as well.


----------



## princess69

houseof999 said:


> Yeah cuz now we're talking MTO with no discount of any sort! Eek.. I can't even imagine.. I tried many combo in MTO and in the end I can't commit due to the price.


Same here!


----------



## TangerineKandy

SEWDimples said:


> Beechwood Colorblock Smooth leather Rogue 30/31 with Signature straps. She is so beautiful.
> 
> View attachment 4406189


Gorgeous!!


----------



## emilybug

RM red MAC


----------



## Iamminda

RuedeNesle said:


> Is she beautiful? "Owl" say she is! (Probably shouldn't try to be funny before my first cup of coffee! )



You are too cute RN


----------



## RuedeNesle

Iamminda said:


> You are too cute RN


 Thanks Minda! 
I hope you're having a great week so far!


----------



## RuedeNesle

emilybug said:


> RM red MAC
> View attachment 4406458


What a beautiful red bag!


----------



## SEWDimples

emilybug said:


> RM red MAC
> View attachment 4406458


This color is so gorgeous. Reminds me 1941 Red.


----------



## SEWDimples

Cornflower Ace satchel with leather lining and sequin flower bag charm.


----------



## Teagaggle

Oh how I wish they'd bring back the Dinky 24!


----------



## tealocean

LL777 said:


> This year I am in love with blue and pink bags


Beautiful!


----------



## tealocean

holiday123 said:


> May have found a winner as a beater bag for Vegas. Vermillion Chelsea. Definitely need to find a thicker crossbody strap. I'm sure one of my novelty straps will work.


Beautiful! Chelsea makes a great travel bag.


----------



## tealocean

VintageViv said:


> I honestly don't know if Cashin was experimenting with turnlock closures before her collaboration with Coach. Early in her career she did costume in Hollywood and she used turnlocks in lots of her sportswear designs, like on coats and dresses. I've read she designed the specific style of turnlock used at Coach in the 1960s but there were turnlock closures before that; she was just one of the first people to use such hardware on clothing. I'm not sure about the exact timeline of her sportswear collections. Google Stephanie Lake. She is a jewelry designer and former mentee of Cashin who inherited her entire archive and design holdings. Lake curates a couple instagram accounts and has a website too. She also wrote a book about Cashin I want to get called "Bonnie Cashin: Chic is Where You Find It."


Thank you! I'm sorry I missed your reply until now. This is neat!


----------



## tealocean

CoachMaven said:


> Cashin got the idea of turnlocks from her convertible top of her car. She didn't invent them, but was the one who started using them on women's accessories.


Thank you! That's funny! I love turnlocks; so I'm happy they're on bags.


----------



## CoachMaven

tealocean said:


> Thank you! That's funny! I love turnlocks; so I'm happy they're on bags.


It's crazy sometimes how ideas just come to you, lol


----------



## Birthdayconfetti

Wearing my chalk rogue 25 with her new tea rose keychain. I love my rogue and I want a regular sized one in butterscotch next


----------



## RuedeNesle

Birthdayconfetti said:


> Wearing my chalk rogue 25 with her new tea rose keychain. I love my rogue and I want a regular sized one in butterscotch next


Beautiful! Especially with the tea rose keychain!


----------



## SEWDimples

Birthdayconfetti said:


> Wearing my chalk rogue 25 with her new tea rose keychain. I love my rogue and I want a regular sized one in butterscotch next


Your are not alone. The Rogue is a great bag. Wonderful colors, details and the quality is amazing. I hope you are able to find a Butterscotch one. The color is so beautiful. It is one of my favorites. I have the Rogue satchel.


----------



## Luvpurplepurses

Birthdayconfetti said:


> Wearing my chalk rogue 25 with her new tea rose keychain. I love my rogue and I want a regular sized one in butterscotch next


Perfect charm for that Rogue!!


----------



## Birthdayconfetti

Birthdayconfetti said:


> Wearing my chalk rogue 25 with her new tea rose keychain. I love my rogue and I want a regular sized one in buttersco





SEWDimples said:


> Your are not alone. The Rogue is a great bag. Wonderful colors, details and the quality is amazing. I hope you are able to find a Butterscotch one. The color is so beautiful. It is one of my favorites. I have the Rogue satchel.


thanks I wish I could keep this but it doesn’t fit my iPad which is so essential to my lifestyle!


----------



## SEWDimples

Chalk Page 27 with Boarder Rivets.


----------



## Teagaggle

SEWDimples said:


> Chalk Page 27 with Boarder Rivets.
> 
> View attachment 4410534


I loved these bags. So incredibly close to perfect. The lack of an exterior pocket was a dealbreaker for me.


----------



## tealocean

Birthdayconfetti said:


> Wearing my chalk rogue 25 with her new tea rose keychain. I love my rogue and I want a regular sized one in butterscotch next


Beautiful and the flowers make such a sweet touch for spring!


----------



## tealocean

SEWDimples said:


> Chalk Page 27 with Boarder Rivets.
> 
> View attachment 4410534


Beautiful!


----------



## SEWDimples

Black Dreamer Tote with Whipstitch.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

SEWDimples said:


> Black Dreamer Tote with Whipstitch.
> 
> View attachment 4410996


Sexy


----------



## Teagaggle

Olive Rogue 25 with rivets. Charm from outlet.


----------



## Caspin22

Teagaggle said:


> Olive Rogue 25 with rivets. Charm from outlet.
> View attachment 4411090



OMG this is gorgeous!!


----------



## Melodyjj

LaVisioneer said:


> My favorite turnlock saddle today
> View attachment 4382518


Lovely bag! How many stuff can you fit in the bag?


----------



## AstridRhapsody

Oxblood bandit today.


----------



## Bagmedic

Harley77 said:


> Oxblood bandit today.


Bandit in any color is sensational!


----------



## AstridRhapsody

Bagmedic said:


> Bandit in any color is sensational!


I agree! I think I love the bandit more than the rogue now.


----------



## SEWDimples

Harley77 said:


> Oxblood bandit today.


Wow! Bandit 39 can handle that bag charm. I have not used it yet.


----------



## Caspin22

Harley77 said:


> Oxblood bandit today.



Twins!  Gorgeous!


----------



## SEWDimples

Cheating with MK.


----------



## Nancy in VA

Teagaggle said:


> Olive Rogue 25 with rivets. Charm from outlet.
> View attachment 4411090


I am waiting on a rogue 25 and am so excited to see how nice yours is!


----------



## Nancy in VA

Harley77 said:


> Oxblood bandit today.


We are bag twins - just want to hug mine and love the red inside


----------



## Bagmedic

SEWDimples said:


> Wow! Bandit 39 can handle that bag charm. I have not used it yet.


You may need two chains to reinforce it!  If I recall, that charm is pretty heavy!


----------



## shillinggirl88

Cheating today...Alma


----------



## Teagaggle

Black soho while traveling in Alabama & Georgia today.


----------



## emilybug

Cheating. Bed Stu Orchid in rustic taupe. I love this bag so much!


----------



## Caspin22

New LOVE tote on her first voyage out.


----------



## TangerineKandy

Cheating today. Pulled out my rogue 25 to use tomorrow though!


----------



## faintlymacabre

TangerineKandy said:


> Cheating today. Pulled out my rogue 25 to use tomorrow though!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4417934


That PO!!! [emoji7]


----------



## TangerineKandy

faintlymacabre said:


> That PO!!! [emoji7]


I LOVE it!! Haha [emoji16] pure luck in obtaining it!


----------



## Suzanne B.

emilybug said:


> Cheating. Bed Stu Orchid in rustic taupe. I love this bag so much!
> View attachment 4416160



Love this bag!


----------



## emilybug

Suzanne B. said:


> Love this bag!



Thank you!  It’s so roomy and comfortable to carry. I seem to always go back to it. I got it a year ago and carried it for 6 months straight before switching.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

I’m loving KH


----------



## SEWDimples

Day 2. Black Dreamer Tote 34 with Whipstitch and jeweled mouse bag charm.


----------



## theblissfullyobsessed

SEWDimples said:


> Day 2. Black Dreamer Tote 34 with Whipstitch and jeweled mouse bag charm.
> 
> View attachment 4418493



Oh what beautiful detail on this, SD!


----------



## AstridRhapsody

Dark turquoise bandit with cherries.


----------



## tealocean

Harley77 said:


> Dark turquoise bandit with cherries.


----------



## SEWDimples

This beauty again.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

SEWDimples said:


> This beauty again.
> 
> View attachment 4419343


I gotta bring mine out


----------



## SEWDimples

crazyforcoach09 said:


> I gotta bring mine out


Yes, you do.


----------



## TangerineKandy

SEWDimples said:


> This beauty again.
> 
> View attachment 4419343


I just LOVE this!!


----------



## SEWDimples

TangerineKandy said:


> I just LOVE this!!


Me too! Love the Colorblock. I have the same bag in Ivy color.


----------



## udgrad

That is beautiful!  What is the name of this lovely bag?


----------



## SEWDimples

udgrad said:


> That is beautiful!  What is the name of this lovely bag?


I’m not sure what bag you are referring to, but my bag is the Beechwood Colorblock Regular Rogue in smooth leather with brass hardware in post #1950.


----------



## JVSXOXO

My newest pretty


----------



## SEWDimples

Black Tooled Tea Rose Bandit 39.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

SEWDimples said:


> Black Tooled Tea Rose Bandit 39.
> 
> View attachment 4422020


Twins


----------



## SEWDimples

JVSXOXO said:


> My newest pretty
> 
> View attachment 4421909


This bag looks good in grey.


----------



## JVSXOXO

SEWDimples said:


> This bag looks good in grey.



I think so! I’m tempted to get it in other colors now lol


----------



## SEWDimples

JVSXOXO said:


> I think so! I’m tempted to get it in other colors now lol


Try it out for a few more days to be certain. I do have this bag in Chestnut with multi color links and Chalk with Boarder Rivets.


----------



## JVSXOXO

SEWDimples said:


> Try it out for a few more days to be certain. I do have this bag in Chestnut with multi color links and Chalk with Boarder Rivets.



Both sound lovely! I don’t plan on buying any more bags for a while, but I tend to buy the same bag in different colors when I find something I love. Like my black and beechwood rogues! They’re at least different sizes though lol


----------



## SEWDimples

This cute little bag on a working Sunday. I really like the quality of 1941 bags.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

SEWDimples said:


> This cute little bag on a working Sunday. I really like the quality of 1941 bags.
> 
> View attachment 4423629


Girl we gotta talk


----------



## SEWDimples

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Girl we gotta talk


Lol.....She is really small, but so well made. This bag came out after Rogue, but reminds me of Rogue satchel. All leather interior with an outside pocket.


----------



## kayv

Got her in March and I’ve been carrying her everyday since


----------



## houseof999

Carrying The big orange today. [emoji521]


----------



## SEWDimples

Swagger. I need to use these bags more. I may need to sell them and make some space.


----------



## holiday123

SEWDimples said:


> Swagger. I need to use these bags more. I may need to sell them and make some space.
> 
> View attachment 4427772


I've sold all but 1 (Kelly Green ) at one point I had 7 of these and a double swagger lol.
Looks great with your c charm!


----------



## SEWDimples

holiday123 said:


> I've sold all but 1 (Kelly Green ) at one point I had 7 of these and a double swagger lol.
> Looks great with your c charm!


I have a few size 27 and a double Swagger in Apricot they I have never used. Almost used it today, but decided on this one instead.


----------



## Alexa5

SEWDimples said:


> I have a few size 27 and a double Swagger in Apricot they I have never used. Almost used it today, but decided on this one instead.


I had 3 or 4 27s back in the day.  They are all gone now...   They never really worked for me.  I disliked how they were fairly large inside, yet the bag didn't have any good pockets (the one in the front inside is so small for the bag).


----------



## Teagaggle




----------



## houseof999

Last two carried:


----------



## Lake Effect

In my defense, it has been a busy week, so things got crowded! Front to back, Patricia’s Legacy, Marketing Tote, Bleeker Tote.


----------



## SEWDimples

Dark Turquoise Rogue 25 with Prairie Rivets.


----------



## shoes+handbags

Lake Effect said:


> In my defense, it has been a busy week, so things got crowded! Front to back, Patricia’s Legacy, Marketing Tote, Bleeker Tote.
> View attachment 4430777



I love this picture!


----------



## Lake Effect

shoes+handbags said:


> I love this picture!


Ty!


----------



## Nansieupham

Birthdayconfetti said:


> thanks I wish I could keep this but it doesn’t fit my iPad which is so essential to my lifestyle!


Can your Rogue 25 fits an 9.7 inch iPad? I want to buy that Rogue but I am concerned that I could not fit my iPad. Thank you for your answer


----------



## Birthdayconfetti

Nansieupham said:


> Can your Rogue 25 fits an 9.7 inch iPad? I want to buy that Rogue but I am concerned that I could not fit my iPad. Thank you for your answer


I have a 9.7 iPad Pro and it only fits when I slide it in letter-style. The top half is still hanging out. The regular size rogue fits it just perfectly with the silicone case on it


----------



## phoxxy

Oldie, but goodie! I still love the gathered leather. Walked in CB and the SA ran over and said “we love seeing vintage Coach bags.”


----------



## Suzanne B.

phoxxy said:


> Oldie, but goodie! I still love the gathered leather. Walked in CB and the SA ran over and said “we love seeing vintage Coach bags.”


 It's not _THAT _old. I came into Coach right about time of the Sophia.


----------



## Alexa5

Brooklyn Messenger in loganberry--sharing a pic in outside light.


----------



## Wendyann7

phoxxy said:


> Oldie, but goodie! I still love the gathered leather. Walked in CB and the SA ran over and said “we love seeing vintage Coach bags.”


bag twins.......love gathered leather too!


----------



## baghabitz34

Alexa5 said:


> Brooklyn Messenger in loganberry--sharing a pic in outside light.
> 
> View attachment 4432439


That color!


----------



## baghabitz34

phoxxy said:


> Oldie, but goodie! I still love the gathered leather. Walked in CB and the SA ran over and said “we love seeing vintage Coach bags.”


Beautiful!


----------



## SEWDimples

Heather Grey Tea Rose Rogue.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

phoxxy said:


> Oldie, but goodie! I still love the gathered leather. Walked in CB and the SA ran over and said “we love seeing vintage Coach bags.”


Sexy


----------



## Luvpurplepurses

phoxxy said:


> Oldie, but goodie! I still love the gathered leather. Walked in CB and the SA ran over and said “we love seeing vintage Coach bags.”


I have a Juliette in gathered leather and the leather is awesome!


----------



## Caspin22

phoxxy said:


> Oldie, but goodie! I still love the gathered leather. Walked in CB and the SA ran over and said “we love seeing vintage Coach bags.”



LOL...vintage is 20+ years old.  I think the gathered leather Madisons were from around 2011-2012-ish.


----------



## CoachMaven

phoxxy said:


> Oldie, but goodie! I still love the gathered leather. Walked in CB and the SA ran over and said “we love seeing vintage Coach bags.”


I remember when this style was alllll the rage! It's very pretty. My SAs also love when I come in with the older bags, especially the really really old ones (I have one almost as old as me).


----------



## phoxxy

Yes! I have an array of colors in the gathered wallets and still love them.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Alexa5 said:


> Brooklyn Messenger in loganberry--sharing a pic in outside light.
> 
> View attachment 4432439


What a gorgeous pink!


----------



## Caspin22

KH tote today.


----------



## SandraElle

Dooney & Bourke Montecatini Braided Diamond Shopper in Crimson.


----------



## princess69

SandraElle said:


> Dooney & Bourke Montecatini Braided Diamond Shopper in Crimson.
> 
> View attachment 4433404


Gorgeous!


----------



## Bagmedic

SandraElle said:


> Dooney & Bourke Montecatini Braided Diamond Shopper in Crimson.
> 
> View attachment 4433404


You like big red bags!


----------



## houseof999

SandraElle said:


> Dooney & Bourke Montecatini Braided Diamond Shopper in Crimson.
> 
> View attachment 4433404


[emoji7] oh wow that color and the braiding! So gorgeous!!


----------



## RuedeNesle

SandraElle said:


> Dooney & Bourke Montecatini Braided Diamond Shopper in Crimson.
> 
> View attachment 4433404


----------



## houseof999

My new lady Bal in red [emoji7]


----------



## RuedeNesle

houseof999 said:


> My new lady Bal in red [emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4434945


 Your new lady is beautiful!


----------



## houseof999

RuedeNesle said:


> Your new lady is beautiful!


Thank you! I think I'm done buying red bags for now. [emoji16] I can't decide at what number I should stop! [emoji38][emoji38] What number did you stop at? You don't have to disclose that if you don't want to. [emoji16][emoji847]


----------



## Lilybarb

houseof999 said:


> Thank you! I think I'm done buying red bags for now. [emoji16] I can't decide at what number I should stop! [emoji38][emoji38] What number did you stop at? You don't have to disclose that if you don't want to. [emoji16][emoji847]


 This post plus your name struck me as so funny, bag hoarder that I am. Sorry  @houseof999.


----------



## houseof999

Lilybarb said:


> [emoji38] This post plus your name struck me as so funny, bag hoarder that I am. Sorry [emoji3] @houseof999.


LMAO... It will soon turn into a house of 999 red bags if I don't stop soon! Yup, I have a red bag problem.


----------



## RuedeNesle

houseof999 said:


> Thank you! I think I'm done buying red bags for now. [emoji16] I can't decide at what number I should stop! [emoji38][emoji38] What number did you stop at? You don't have to disclose that if you don't want to. [emoji16][emoji847]


There's a number?  I'm not sure what that number would be, I haven't stopped. (In fact, I was just looking for MollyO's beautiful JC yellow bag in red.)


----------



## Nancy in VA

SandraElle said:


> Dooney & Bourke Montecatini Braided Diamond Shopper in Crimson.
> 
> View attachment 4433404


That drapey leather does not look Dooney at all.  I love it!  When did Dooney sell it?


----------



## emilybug

Aegean Lindsey


----------



## princess69




----------



## SEWDimples

princess69 said:


> View attachment 4436115


Bag twin. Love the purple Disney DF Rogue 25.


----------



## shoes+handbags

princess69 said:


> View attachment 4436115



Beautiful color!


----------



## houseof999

SEWDimples said:


> Bag twin. Love the purple Disney DF Rogue 25.


Lol they sold so many that we are all clones instead of twins! [emoji38]


----------



## SEWDimples

houseof999 said:


> Lol they sold so many that we are all clones instead of twins! [emoji38]


So true.....lol


----------



## princess69

shoes+handbags said:


> Beautiful color!



Thank you, it is a gorgeous color!  I just wish it was bigger.


----------



## princess69

SEWDimples said:


> Bag twin. Love the purple Disney DF Rogue 25.



Yeah, there are a lot of twins on this one lol.


----------



## holiday123

Tea rose Parker today.


----------



## SEWDimples

holiday123 said:


> Tea rose Parker today.


Beautiful. What color is this one?


----------



## holiday123

SEWDimples said:


> Beautiful. What color is this one?


Thank you! It is Midnight navy and charcoal.


----------



## faintlymacabre

.


----------



## faintlymacabre

princess69 said:


> View attachment 4436115


They made ones with brass hardware as well? Mine has dark!


----------



## Bagmedic

faintlymacabre said:


> They made ones with brass hardware as well? Mine has dark!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4436366


Interesting.....


----------



## holiday123

faintlymacabre said:


> They made ones with brass hardware as well? Mine has dark!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4436366


Probably just looks brass from the way the sun is hitting it.


----------



## holiday123

faintlymacabre said:


> They made ones with brass hardware as well? Mine has dark!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4436366


I just put my whiplash strap in the sell pile... I may have to rethink it seeing how great it looks with the df purple.


----------



## princess69

faintlymacabre said:


> They made ones with brass hardware as well? Mine has dark!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4436366


 It’s just the FL sun hitting it.


----------



## Bagmedic

princess69 said:


> It’s just the FL sun hitting it.


Wow....that FL sun sure has magical powers to totally change how a bag looks!  It definitely looked more like brass to me!


----------



## Sunshine mama

houseof999 said:


> Lol they sold so many that we are all clones instead of twins! [emoji38]


----------



## Teagaggle

Tabby in Moss. Maiden voyage.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

MSB


----------



## princess69

crazyforcoach09 said:


> MSB


Twins!


----------



## Caspin22

crazyforcoach09 said:


> MSB



Yummy Mahogany.  I had Gunmetal at one point, amazing bag.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Caspin22 said:


> Yummy Mahogany.  I had Gunmetal at one point, amazing bag.


We had a lot at one point. Lol


----------



## Alexa5

Navy Rogue 25 with rivets...


----------



## Caspin22

Me and Rexy today.


----------



## Lake Effect

Ace satchel, in Cornflower/Flax.


----------



## Tosa22

Teagaggle said:


> Tabby in Moss. Maiden voyage.
> View attachment 4438831


So pretty!!


----------



## Iluvhaute

This little Parker accompanied me for her maiden voyage.


----------



## shoes+handbags

Iluvhaute said:


> This little Parker accompanied me for her maiden voyage.


This bag is gorgeous!


----------



## SEWDimples

Tea Rose Dusty Rose Bandit 39.


----------



## princess69

.


----------



## Teagaggle




----------



## holiday123

1941 Red saddle 23 with rivets strap.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

holiday123 said:


> 1941 Red saddle 23 with rivets strap.


Ya straps are everything


----------



## RuedeNesle

holiday123 said:


> 1941 Red saddle 23 with rivets strap.


----------



## chocolateturtle

Taking Dumbo out with my longchamp.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iluvhaute said:


> This little Parker accompanied me for her maiden voyage.


This is very pretty!


----------



## Sunshine mama

RuedeNesle said:


>


----------



## Lucylu29

Teagaggle said:


> View attachment 4441627


This is so pretty. I've been considering getting this bag especially now that it's included in the sale


----------



## whateve

chocolateturtle said:


> Taking Dumbo out with my longchamp.


Did you knot the chain before closing it? That looks like a great idea to keep it from falling off.


----------



## chocolateturtle

whateve said:


> Did you knot the chain before closing it? That looks like a great idea to keep it from falling off.


Yep !


----------



## SEWDimples

Reed Krakoff Vachetta Grommet Cadet Hobo.


----------



## Sunshine mama

SEWDimples said:


> Reed Krakoff Vachetta Grommet Cadet Hobo.
> 
> View attachment 4443425


Be careful with that butter in your car seat!


----------



## faintlymacabre

holiday123 said:


> 1941 Red saddle 23 with rivets strap.



Love this pairing so much!!! I regret not buying this strap now, but I have terrible luck with FOS purchases...


----------



## BeachBagGal

holiday123 said:


> 1941 Red saddle 23 with rivets strap.


I love this combo!! ❤️


----------



## SEWDimples

Chalk Rogue Tote wit Boarder Rivets.


----------



## Bagmedic

SEWDimples said:


> Chalk Rogue Tote wit Boarder Rivets.
> View attachment 4445381


Do you use an insert with your's or just as is?


----------



## SEWDimples

Bagmedic said:


> Do you use an insert with your's or just as is?


No, but I use my link pouch, rexy zip pouch and I had my iPad in there today.


----------



## Teagaggle

Today...


----------



## holiday123

This may be too small for the work week, but I sure love the color!  Not sure what to do with the handles.. tuck them in, cut them off, fold over top so they're in the way...


----------



## baghabitz34

holiday123 said:


> This may be too small for the work week, but I sure love the color!  Not sure what to do with the handles.. tuck them in, cut them off, fold over top so they're in the way...


Your bag is so pretty!


----------



## SEWDimples

holiday123 said:


> This may be too small for the work week, but I sure love the color!  Not sure what to do with the handles.. tuck them in, cut them off, fold over top so they're in the way...


Do not cut them off. Just in case you want to sell it.


----------



## SEWDimples

Beechwood Colorblock Regular Rogue and leather sequins flower charm.


----------



## Tosa22

SEWDimples said:


> Beechwood Colorblock Regular Rogue and leather sequins flower charm.
> 
> View attachment 4448504


The charm looks really cute with it!


----------



## Luvpurplepurses

SEWDimples said:


> Beechwood Colorblock Regular Rogue and leather sequins flower charm.
> 
> View attachment 4448504


So beautiful!


----------



## Alexa5

Link Dinky...


----------



## Teagaggle

Mini Borough


----------



## baghabitz34

Exotic chalk tea rose Rogue...out enjoying a rain free day


----------



## Caspin22

Alexa5 said:


> Link Dinky...
> 
> View attachment 4448719



Linky Dinky?


----------



## BeachBagGal

Alexa5 said:


> Link Dinky...
> 
> View attachment 4448719


Holy moly the colors!!!


----------



## Tosa22

Teagaggle said:


> Mini Borough
> View attachment 4448756


I want one of these!


----------



## shesnochill

This thread is SO CUTE! Lol.

My Navy Rebecca Minkoff Morning After Bag Mini aka MAM


----------



## AubergineSally

Kate spade circa 2000.


----------



## Tosa22

AubergineSally said:


> View attachment 4450687
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kate spade circa 2000.


Cute! Perfect for a nice, June day!


----------



## Lake Effect

I need to rotate into another bag, but I am enjoying this tote so much ! Julia Op Art Perry Tote in Sunflower . I’ll work on better lighting next time. The photo doesn’t do it justice.


----------



## shesnochill

AubergineSally said:


> View attachment 4450687
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kate spade circa 2000.


Cute!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Just out of confusion. Is this a Coach thread or any brand thread???


----------



## Nansieupham

I’m taking my Rogue 25 to the beach today. I have been using it for nearly 2 weeks ever since I got it. Absolutely loving it!! 

I swear I can fit so much in the main compartment and 2 side pockets. Also a twilly gives a nice touch to my black Rogue 25!


----------



## Suzanne B.

Sunshine mama said:


> Just out of confusion. Is this a Coach thread or any brand thread???


This may be the Coach section, but there are a couple of threads where other brands are mentioned. This one (because not everyone carries a Coach bag every single day) and 'Post Your Non Coach Purchases Here'. It's not hurting anybody if a member is carrying a different brand one day and posts it.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Suzanne B. said:


> This may be the Coach section, but there are a couple of threads where other brands are mentioned. This one (because not everyone carries a Coach bag every single day) and 'Post Your Non Coach Purchases Here'. It's not hurting anybody if a member is carrying a different brand one day and posts it.


Ok! Thank you!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Its love.  Two days in a row


----------



## SEWDimples

Bordeaux Dakotah with red leather lining.


----------



## holiday123

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Its love.  Two days in a row


I need to cut the tags on mine. Yours looks great!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

holiday123 said:


> I need to cut the tags on mine. Yours looks great!


H. I love this bag


----------



## emilybug

Duluth Trading Co Lifetime Leather Slouch Bag in cognac. Been wanting this one for months, finally ordered it at 20% off.


----------



## Iluvhaute

This cutie accompanied me to my hair appointment today. It’s sunny here (finally) so I wanted to be bright and cheerful!


----------



## Bagmedic

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Its love.  Two days in a row


Glad you were able to make it work for you!  It is a great bag!


----------



## Bagmedic

Iluvhaute said:


> View attachment 4454552
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This cutie accompanied me to my hair appointment today. It’s sunny here (finally) so I wanted to be bright and cheerful!


So pretty for spring!


----------



## Tosa22

SEWDimples said:


> Bordeaux Dakotah with red leather lining.
> 
> View attachment 4454066


Twins! Love this bag.


----------



## SEWDimples

KH Saddle Tote


----------



## princess69

Tiny Dreamer


----------



## SEWDimples

She got wet.


----------



## whateve

mini Preston.


----------



## SEWDimples

Cheating with MK.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Sexy


----------



## Sunshine mama

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Sexy


For sure!


----------



## SEWDimples

True Red Nomad.


----------



## RuedeNesle

SEWDimples said:


> True Red Nomad.
> 
> View attachment 4457746


5, 4, 3, 2, 1,


----------



## SEWDimples

RuedeNesle said:


> 5, 4, 3, 2, 1,


Thanks!


----------



## Sarah03

My pretty purple Rogue has been my companion for the past week!


----------



## SEWDimples

Sarah03 said:


> My pretty purple Rogue has been my companion for the past week!


Love this color Rogue.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Today


----------



## Sunshine mama

RuedeNesle said:


> 5, 4, 3, 2, 1,


----------



## princess69

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Today


LOVE this!  What size is it?


----------



## crazyforcoach09

princess69 said:


> LOVE this!  What size is it?


39


----------



## crazyforcoach09

princess69 said:


> LOVE this!  What size is it?


You need one Sis


----------



## princess69

crazyforcoach09 said:


> You need one Sis


Always enabling lol.


----------



## Luvpurplepurses

Sarah03 said:


> My pretty purple Rogue has been my companion for the past week!


So pretty and love that charm with it!


----------



## Luvpurplepurses

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Today


This is pretty, was it a MTO?


----------



## SEWDimples

1941 Red Rogue.


----------



## SEWDimples

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Today


Gorgeous bag! I do not need another Beechwood bag. It is one of my favorite Coach colors. Are the handles like a chestnut color or more grayish brown?


----------



## tealocean

SEWDimples said:


> 1941 Red Rogue.
> 
> View attachment 4458838


 That red (and that bag!) is so gorgeous!


----------



## Iluvhaute

On the way to the gym


----------



## crazyforcoach09

SEWDimples said:


> Gorgeous bag! I do not need another Beechwood bag. It is one of my favorite Coach colors. Are the handles like a chestnut color or more grayish brown?


Chestnut


----------



## Iluvhaute

Taking this girl out for her first spin!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Nansieupham said:


> I’m taking my Rogue 25 to the beach today. I have been using it for nearly 2 weeks ever since I got it. Absolutely loving it!!
> 
> I swear I can fit so much in the main compartment and 2 side pockets. Also a twilly gives a nice touch to my black Rogue 25!


Can't get over how beautiful everything looks! I want your bag!


----------



## SEWDimples

Heather Grey Bedford.


----------



## Birthdayconfetti

Breaking out this for the summer! They age so nicely.


----------



## ShoeSquirrel

Fuschia Rogue 25 and hologram Derby Tote.


----------



## Nansieupham

Sunshine mama said:


> Can't get over how beautiful everything looks! I want your bag!


Thank you so much!! It’s also been my baby since I got it!!


----------



## SunnydaleFarms

Cooper ride along on my extremely dusty car seats (hooray for country living!).  I just realized the return window closes on Thursday, so I figured I’d better unpack it and decide if I was going to keep it...


----------



## AstridRhapsody

SunnydaleFarms said:


> View attachment 4464520
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cooper ride along on my extremely dusty car seats (hooray for country living!).  I just realized the return window closes on Thursday, so I figured I’d better unpack it and decide if I was going to keep it...


So glad it's a keeper, gorgeous!!


----------



## AstridRhapsody

ShoeSquirrel said:


> View attachment 4461370
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fuschia Rogue 25 and hologram Derby Tote.


My favorite colors all in 1 pic, beautiful!!


----------



## Mistyfang

Crazyforcoach09, what color is that rogue tote, it looks amazing.


crazyforcoach09 said:


> Its love.  Two days in a row


----------



## tealocean

ShoeSquirrel said:


> View attachment 4461370
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fuschia Rogue 25 and hologram Derby Tote.


Beautiful and such fun colors!


----------



## tealocean

SunnydaleFarms said:


> View attachment 4464520
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cooper ride along on my extremely dusty car seats (hooray for country living!).  I just realized the return window closes on Thursday, so I figured I’d better unpack it and decide if I was going to keep it...


 This color is so pretty!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Mistyfang said:


> Crazyforcoach09, what color is that rogue tote, it looks amazing.


Grey


----------



## Mistyfang

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Grey


Thanks


----------



## Luvpurplepurses

SunnydaleFarms said:


> View attachment 4464520
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cooper ride along on my extremely dusty car seats (hooray for country living!).  I just realized the return window closes on Thursday, so I figured I’d better unpack it and decide if I was going to keep it...


Such a beautiful shade of blue!


----------



## Teagaggle

Still...love...


----------



## RuedeNesle

Teagaggle said:


> Still...love...
> View attachment 4466398


I see what you did there!


----------



## Alexa5

Tattoo Dreamer, with all of the extra tassles removed


----------



## Suzanne B.

Alexa5 said:


> Tattoo Dreamer, with all of the extra tassles removed
> 
> View attachment 4466858


Yes! I was just looking at that last night wondering how it would look 'naked'. I love the tattooing, but hate the zig zag fringe.


----------



## Alexa5

Suzanne B. said:


> Yes! I was just looking at that last night wondering how it would look 'naked'. I love the tattooing, but hate the zig zag fringe.


Yes!  I have thought about this bag for so long, but I didn't really care for all of the tassles, and I wanted the whipstitch, rivets, signature and tattoo design to be the features.  So I finally bought the bag when it went 50%, and I literally just cut off all of the tassles, and it is exactly how I wanted the bag.  lol.  (you could loosen those metal clips and preserve the tassles, but I just knew I didn't want them and was too lazy to pry them off.


----------



## Suzanne B.

Alexa5 said:


> Yes!  I have thought about this bag for so long, but I didn't really care for all of the tassles, and I wanted the whipstitch, rivets, signature and tattoo design to be the features.  So I finally bought the bag when it went 50%, and I literally just cut off all of the tassles, and it is exactly how I wanted the bag.  lol.  (you could loosen those metal clips and preserve the tassles, but I just knew I didn't want them and was too lazy to pry them off.


The few tassels I took off off my whipstitch saddle I did preserve, but I don't think I'd bother with zig zag ones.  Looks 100% better!


----------



## Teagaggle

Alexa5 said:


> Tattoo Dreamer, with all of the extra tassles removed
> 
> View attachment 4466858


Beautiful! I took most if the tassels off mine as well. Just left two on front.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Teagaggle said:


> Beautiful! I took most if the tassels off mine as well. Just left two on front.
> View attachment 4466881


Sharp


----------



## Suzanne B.

Teagaggle said:


> Beautiful! I took most if the tassels off mine as well. Just left two on front.
> View attachment 4466881


Looks great too!


----------



## Bagmedic

Alexa5 said:


> Tattoo Dreamer, with all of the extra tassles removed
> 
> View attachment 4466858


Wow!  Like it got a crewcut for summer!


----------



## Suzanne B.

Bagmedic said:


> Wow!  Like it got a crewcut for summer!


----------



## Alexa5

Bagmedic said:


> Wow!  Like it got a crewcut for summer!


I know, right?  lol.  I was really glad to finally see the bag in person and without all of the extra stuff.  That was one thing that always held me back from buying the bag as I wanted it more plain so I could see the things I liked about the bag.


----------



## holiday123

Heading to the outlets with butterscotch


----------



## Weekend shopper

Using my Oxblood Prairie Rogue this morning.


----------



## dsiegman77

holiday123 said:


> Heading to the outlets with butterscotch


Butterscotch Dinky 24 is the best! I'm still kicking myself for selling it!!! And I love the strap you added!


----------



## SEWDimples

holiday123 said:


> Heading to the outlets with butterscotch


One of my favorite Coach colors. Have fun shopping.



Weekend shopper said:


> Using my Oxblood Prairie Rogue this morning.
> View attachment 4468724


This is one beautiful Rogue. Love Oxblood and 1941 Red lining and rivets. It looks so luxurious and rich.


----------



## Weekend shopper

SEWDimples said:


> One of my favorite Coach colors. Have fun shopping.
> 
> 
> This is one beautiful Rogue. Love Oxblood and 1941 Red lining and rivets. It looks so luxurious and rich.


Thank you


----------



## AstridRhapsody

Shuffle!! Wish they had made more of these.


----------



## Bagmedic

Harley77 said:


> Shuffle!! Wish they had made more of these.


This bag seems to have not gotten much press.  I don't remember hearing about it or seeing it on the website.  Is there a thread for it?  I'll have to look!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Weekend shopper said:


> Using my Oxblood Prairie Rogue this morning.
> View attachment 4468724


Hey Boo


----------



## Suzanne B.

Bagmedic said:


> This bag seems to have not gotten much press.  I don't remember hearing about it or seeing it on the website.  Is there a thread for it?  I'll have to look!


Me either.


----------



## AstridRhapsody

Bagmedic said:


> This bag seems to have not gotten much press.  I don't remember hearing about it or seeing it on the website.  Is there a thread for it?  I'll have to look!


I don't think there is anything on here about it. They are in one of the runway threads but seems like most never made it to production. They are also different than the runway, mine is missing the vertical zippers in the sides and some of the patches are different. There was an all metallic patchwork model that I would have paid full price for but my SA couldn't find any info on it ever being made for sale. Its soooooo lightweight and the nice wide crossbody strap is awesome.


----------



## Weekend shopper

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Hey Boo


Hello


----------



## Bagmedic

Harley77 said:


> I don't think there is anything on here about it. They are in one of the runway threads but seems like most never made it to production. They are also different than the runway, mine is missing the vertical zippers in the sides and some of the patches are different. There was an all metallic patchwork model that I would have paid full price for but my SA couldn't find any info on it ever being made for sale. Its soooooo lightweight and the nice wide crossbody strap is awesome.


Does the zipper bug you?  Does it flop over when opening all the way and then hard to zip back up?  I saw Shopbob had a 21 in all leather.  I also saw a photo for a navy multi one I like.  Could be a good weekend bag.  Late to the party on this one!


----------



## AstridRhapsody

Bagmedic said:


> Does the zipper bug you?  Does it flop over when opening all the way and then hard to zip back up?  I saw Shopbob had a 21 in all leather.  I also saw a photo for a navy multi one I like.  Could be a good weekend bag.  Late to the party on this one!


I typically don't unlock the flap. It's easy to get my stuff in and out of the 2 openings while leaving it locked. I was eyeing the small one in SAS but don't think I'd use it as much as my big one.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Me with an oldie. Mini Willis.


----------



## redwood66

Alexa5 said:


> Tattoo Dreamer, with all of the extra tassles removed
> 
> View attachment 4466858





Teagaggle said:


> Beautiful! I took most if the tassels off mine as well. Just left two on front.
> View attachment 4466881



Oh you ladies are too funny.  I can't wait to get the one I ordered! I will leave on all the fringes and tassels.    I love them.  Love them on Elvis too


----------



## Alexa5

Chalk Rogue 25...


----------



## keishapie1973

Chalk Tea Rose 25...


----------



## Yrelle

Don’t know how many she had before, but first spin with me today.


----------



## Melrosgirl

Rogue in nude pink (just received)!


----------



## TangerineKandy

Heading home with a new purchase!!!


----------



## shillinggirl88

TangerineKandy said:


> Heading home with a new purchase!!!


Outlet or boutique?


----------



## TangerineKandy

shillinggirl88 said:


> Outlet or boutique?


Boutique!


----------



## shillinggirl88

TangerineKandy said:


> Boutique!


Ok two more questions...25 or regular and what discount did you get?


----------



## TangerineKandy

shillinggirl88 said:


> Ok two more questions...25 or regular and what discount did you get?


Oh! I picked up the Cassie in black yesterday,  I bought my rogue two years ago full price! No regrets lol she's a 25!


----------



## holiday123

Bandit. Smells sooo good!


----------



## Tosa22

holiday123 said:


> Bandit. Smells sooo good!


That color is so pretty!


----------



## Nancy in VA

holiday123 said:


> Bandit. Smells sooo good!


I have the exact bandit with no tea roses.  Did you have the tea roses added or did it come like that?


----------



## Teagaggle

holiday123 said:


> Bandit. Smells sooo good!


Beautiful! You've motivated me to pull out my Bandit tomorrow!


----------



## houseof999

Harley77 said:


> Shuffle!! Wish they had made more of these.


I really wish they made some solid color ones in this style! I really like how it opens.


----------



## holiday123

Nancy in VA said:


> I have the exact bandit with no tea roses.  Did you have the tea roses added or did it come like that?


I had them added.


----------



## Iamminda

First day out (after buying it in April, lol).  Happy Friday


----------



## Nancy in VA

Iamminda said:


> First day out (after buying it in April, lol).  Happy Friday [/QUO


----------



## holiday123

Was all ready to take Costa Rican Court to Dillard's to compare to Cassie, but duh it's 4th of July so change of plans. Happy 4th everyone


----------



## TangerineKandy

My new fave!


----------



## Nancy in VA

holiday123 said:


> Was all ready to take Costa Rican Court to Dillard's to compare to Cassie, but duh it's 4th of July so change of plans. Happy 4th everyone


Love your Court - I have a green one made in USA - I cannot recall the name of the green, do you know?  Was it loden?


----------



## LVforValentine

I bought this a couple years ago and never really used it. The strap caught my eye and I couldn't pass it up. Finally time to show it some love on a drive to the country for some fresh cheese.


----------



## holiday123

Nancy in VA said:


> Love your Court - I have a green one made in USA - I cannot recall the name of the green, do you know?  Was it loden?


Hi, sorry I am a newbie to vintage. I bet @houseof999 would know...


----------



## whateve

holiday123 said:


> Hi, sorry I am a newbie to vintage. I bet @houseof999 would know...


It depends on the year. There was a forest green in the 80s and a bottle green in the 90s.


----------



## houseof999

whateve said:


> It depends on the year. There was a forest green in the 80s and a bottle green in the 90s.


I have a green one but not sure what color it is. It's what I would call Forest  green. I couldn't find the catalog pic from a quick search. Do you know what green is the olive green one in the pic?


----------



## whateve

houseof999 said:


> I have a green one but not sure what color it is. It's what I would call Forest  green. I couldn't find the catalog pic from a quick search. Do you know what green is the olive green one in the pic?


There was a sage in the early 80s. The 1998 olive color was called loden.


----------



## Nancy in VA

houseof999 said:


> I have a green one but not sure what color it is. It's what I would call Forest  green. I couldn't find the catalog pic from a quick search. Do you know what green is the olive green one in the pic?


You have my exact bag and color- but your leather is in much better condition


----------



## Nancy in VA

whateve said:


> There was a sage in the early 80s. The 1998 olive color was called loden.


Well - the one I have is from the late early 90s when the bag was still made in USA - before they started to be made in Costa Rica


----------



## houseof999

Nancy in VA said:


> You have my exact bag and color- but your leather is in much better condition


Oh sorry to confuse you. The olive green one isn't mine. I just needed to know the color name for that green. Mine is this one:


----------



## Nancy in VA

houseof999 said:


> Oh sorry to confuse you. The olive green one isn't mine. I just needed to know the color name for that green. Mine is this one:
> 
> View attachment 4482104


Yours does look like it would be called Forest - mine is olive - thanks for solving mystery


----------



## Chrisenvouge88

LVforValentine said:


> I bought this a couple years ago and never really used it. The strap caught my eye and I couldn't pass it up. Finally time to show it some love on a drive to the country for some fresh cheese.


The strap and the color combo are just fabulous


----------



## holiday123

Rivets 25


----------



## Nancy in VA

Red rogue


----------



## Smallcoach

Rogue 25


	

		
			
		

		
	
 On our way to the outlet


----------



## Wendyann7

Nancy in VA said:


> Red rogue


carrying the same bag right now!


----------



## Sunshine mama

My new cutie pie! Love Frame 23.


----------



## LaVisioneer

Not in my passenger seat but I couldn't resist an outdoor photo


----------



## Emsidee

My artycapucines on our way to LV


----------



## paruparo

Fuschia 25 on the way to the in-laws house today


----------



## TangerineKandy

paruparo said:


> Fuschia 25 on the way to the in-laws house today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4501560


I just LOVE this colour!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

paruparo said:


> Fuschia 25 on the way to the in-laws house today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4501560


Such a cute pairing! Love it!


----------



## paruparo

TangerineKandy said:


> I just LOVE this colour!!





Sunshine mama said:


> Such a cute pairing! Love it!



Thank you! Lol, I was actually on the fence about the fuschia for the longest time. Finally decided to keep it, and lo and behold, it works with my wardrobe so well and just brings such a happy color to it!


----------



## Alexa5

I just so happened to need a tote bag today and didn't realize until it was in the car how well it matched with my bag today (mini brooklyn messenger).


----------



## Nancy in VA

paruparo said:


> Fuschia 25 on the way to the in-laws house today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4501560


If only the fuschia came in a large size - I love that LV scarf with it - beautiful!


----------



## Iamminda

Alexa5 said:


> I just so happened to need a tote bag today and didn't realize until it was in the car how well it matched with my bag today (mini brooklyn messenger).
> 
> View attachment 4501883


 I really like that pretty Loganberry color — and it matches your tote so well.


----------



## bellesister

I’m loving my signature Cassie crossbody


----------



## Punkkitten

Customized Coach Parker 16 backpack along with my ANCIENT Vera totes whist running errands.
LOVE my little backpack


----------



## Lake Effect




----------



## princess69

Flagship Chelsea tote in Curry


----------



## SEWDimples

princess69 said:


> Flagship Chelsea tote in Curry
> View attachment 4504587


Gorgeous. Love the details. Bag twins.


----------



## Iamminda

princess69 said:


> Flagship Chelsea tote in Curry
> View attachment 4504587



This bag and this color — very beautiful.


----------



## finer_woman

.


----------



## princess69

SEWDimples said:


> Gorgeous. Love the details. Bag twins.





Iamminda said:


> This bag and this color — very beautiful.



Thank you!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

princess69 said:


> Flagship Chelsea tote in Curry
> View attachment 4504587


Sexy


----------



## crazyforcoach09

finer_woman said:


> .


Hawtttt


----------



## SEWDimples

finer_woman said:


> .


Gorgeous! This is a great color and exotic details.


----------



## pruetjx

LaVisioneer said:


> Not in my passenger seat but I couldn't resist an outdoor photo
> View attachment 4496479


What is this bag?  Its gorgeous!


----------



## LaVisioneer

pruetjx said:


> What is this bag?  Its gorgeous!



It's the Frye Ilana saddle bag! Got it at Saks Off Fifth. Last time I checked they still had the more taupish grey color (mine is the bluer grey) online still. Frye also made it in solid leather and patchwork and there's a larger size, smaller size, and backpack and belt bag styles. 

Definitely one of the prettiest Frye lines in my opinion  I treated mine with their weatherproofing cream to keep the leather protected as a lot of the bags I saw used online were really scratched up. This style has the raw/suede leather inside so if needed I suspect one could do the bath/conditioning thing that rehabbers do with vintage Coach.


----------



## Lilybarb

LaVisioneer said:


> It's the Frye Ilana saddle bag! Got it at Saks Off Fifth. Last time I checked they still had the more taupish grey color (mine is the bluer grey) online still. Frye also made it in solid leather and patchwork and there's a larger size, smaller size, and backpack and belt bag styles.
> 
> Definitely one of the prettiest Frye lines in my opinion  I treated mine with their weatherproofing cream to keep the leather protected as a lot of the bags I saw used online were really scratched up. This style has the raw/suede leather inside so if needed I suspect one could do the bath/conditioning thing that rehabbers do with vintage Coach.


I adore Frye handbags. Yours is gorgeous!


----------



## LaVisioneer

My new dreamer look alike bag from Target with my Coach leather sequin flower charm: 


This is the largest bag I've ever carried (aside from a back pack) but I like that it's so lightweight. That's one problem with nice leather...it's so heavy!


----------



## Teagaggle

Willis..


----------



## Alexa5

Some Dalmatians....on a Dinky...


----------



## tealocean

Alexa5 said:


> Some Dalmatians....on a Dinky...
> 
> View attachment 4514065


So sweet! I'm glad Coach is doing some fun Dinky bags.


----------



## houseof999

Moved into this bright lady. Not sure of the name. Coach Archival satchel?


----------



## whateve

houseof999 said:


> Moved into this bright lady. Not sure of the name. Coach Archival satchel?


It's so cute! They made a charm to match.


----------



## tealocean

whateve said:


> It's so cute! They made a charm to match.


This is adorable!


----------



## houseof999

Coach Madison Sutton today.


----------



## Teagaggle

Cheating today with Minkoff Darren shoulder bag...but Coach feather fob!


----------



## emilybug

Legacy flap


----------



## Chicagogirl2005

Rogue today.


----------



## Nancy in VA

Harley77 said:


> LV catogram speedy with Coach mouse charm!!


We are bag twins -


----------



## Nancy in VA

Alexa5 said:


> Started carrying this yesterday--it was raining, but I said, that is what umbrellas are for!
> 
> View attachment 4340248


OMG - this is my favorite one I have seen - the wolf is my spirit animal


----------



## holiday123

Butterscotch heading to the outlets.


----------



## JVSXOXO

The weather has drastically cooled down and I didn’t have time to switch to my black whipstitch rogue tote, but this gray is great for all seasons! I often carry a smaller bag inside and today it’s my Marc Jacobs Snapshot WOC.


----------



## Caspin22

MFF Large Derby Tote in Hologram riding shotgun today.


----------



## Green eyed girl_00

My newest addition....Troupe Crossbody.


----------



## holiday123

Been using saddle 23 with prairie rivets strap all weekend.


----------



## keishapie1973

Link Duffle


----------



## SEWDimples

Day 2 - Chalk Page 27 with Board Rivets and leather feather bag charm.


----------



## Tosa22

holiday123 said:


> Been using saddle 23 with prairie rivets strap all weekend.


Love the strap with the saddle!


----------



## holiday123

Tosa22 said:


> Love the strap with the saddle!


Thank you. This one gets bonus points because my hair doesn't get caught in it like it does with my tea rose straps


----------



## sdkitty

LaVisioneer said:


> It's the Frye Ilana saddle bag! Got it at Saks Off Fifth. Last time I checked they still had the more taupish grey color (mine is the bluer grey) online still. Frye also made it in solid leather and patchwork and there's a larger size, smaller size, and backpack and belt bag styles.
> 
> Definitely one of the prettiest Frye lines in my opinion  I treated mine with their weatherproofing cream to keep the leather protected as a lot of the bags I saw used online were really scratched up. This style has the raw/suede leather inside so if needed I suspect one could do the bath/conditioning thing that rehabbers do with vintage Coach.


Frye makes some nice bags.  I have one and I think it's nicer leather than what you get from RM or Botkier these days.


----------



## K_AVE89

Ms. Cassie!


----------



## vsega

Green eyed girl_00 said:


> My newest addition....Troupe Crossbody.
> 
> View attachment 4529717



My god do I want one of these. It looks even better here! Beautiful!


----------



## Birthdayconfetti

Im so amazed at how much can fit in this thing! Just purchased this weekend 

Charger, iPad Pro, sweater, hat, Tupperware, 32oz hydroflask, makeup bag, hairspray, wallet, and the sweet little pouch!


----------



## houseof999

Rogue 17 in dark denim. I am so excited that my new phone pixel 3 actually fits inside!


----------



## tealocean

houseof999 said:


> Rogue 17 in dark denim. I am so excited that my new phone pixel 3 actually fits inside!
> View attachment 4532541


This is so cute!!


----------



## tealocean

Birthdayconfetti said:


> Im so amazed at how much can fit in this thing! Just purchased this weekend
> 
> Charger, iPad Pro, sweater, hat, Tupperware, 32oz hydroflask, makeup bag, hairspray, wallet, and the sweet little pouch!


I love it when you can see a contrasting color inside, and that soft blue is gorgeous peeking out!


----------



## houseof999

tealocean said:


> This is so cute!!


Thank you! I'm just so happy my new phone fits inside!


----------



## tealocean

Caspin22 said:


> MFF Large Derby Tote in Hologram riding shotgun today.
> 
> View attachment 4526297


----------



## SEWDimples

My beautiful blue outlet purse with silver hardware.


----------



## MKB0925

SEWDimples said:


> My beautiful blue outlet purse with silver hardware.
> 
> View attachment 4533192


Pretty color and butterfly!!


----------



## SEWDimples

MKB0925 said:


> Pretty color and butterfly!!


Thanks. I have a lot of old bag charms that I need to use.


----------



## Lake Effect




----------



## TangerineKandy

Birthdayconfetti said:


> Im so amazed at how much can fit in this thing! Just purchased this weekend
> 
> Charger, iPad Pro, sweater, hat, Tupperware, 32oz hydroflask, makeup bag, hairspray, wallet, and the sweet little pouch!


Is this the rogue tote?


----------



## SEWDimples

Lake Effect said:


> View attachment 4533710


 I have this bag in Navy or Black, BT and Red. I need to rehab them all. That will be my focus on 2020 I’m not buying bags like I did in 2018 and 2019.


----------



## SEWDimples

Smooth leather Regular Rogue in Colorblock Beechwood and Chalk.


----------



## princess69

SEWDimples said:


> Smooth leather Regular Rogue in Colorblock Beechwood and Chalk.
> 
> View attachment 4537168


That smooth leather...


----------



## Birthdayconfetti

TangerineKandy said:


> Is this the rogue tote?


Yes


----------



## SEWDimples

Cheating again Reed Krakoff RDK Vachetta Hobo.


----------



## Teagaggle

Cassidy top handle in Cardinal Red from FOS.


----------



## Sarah03

Rhyder 24 in teal with an oil slick Rexy! Happy Friday!


----------



## muchstuff

Oxblood pebbled duffle...smooshy goodness.


----------



## Teagaggle

Cassie...fav bag of the moment!


----------



## holiday123

Outlet bound


----------



## Lee22

holiday123 said:


> Outlet bound


YES - this one just blows me away! The black is now on my ‘priority one’ list. Enjoy!!


----------



## SEWDimples

Thanks everyone for keeping this thread going. It is one of my favorites. I used to look at this thread for other brands and was so excited when we started our own.



Teagaggle said:


> Cassidy top handle in Cardinal Red from FOS.
> View attachment 4539761


Beautiful color and love the details.



Sarah03 said:


> Rhyder 24 in teal with an oil slick Rexy! Happy Friday!


Gorgeous color! I wish I purchased more Rhyders. I think I own one.



muchstuff said:


> Oxblood pebbled duffle...smooshy goodness.
> View attachment 4540165


I love this new duffle and Oxblood is gorgeous. It is such a rich color and Coach does it so well.



Teagaggle said:


> Cassie...fav bag of the moment!
> View attachment 4540589


I'll have to give this bag a look. Your twilly looks perfect.



holiday123 said:


> Outlet bound


I love the look of this bag. I'm adding it to my list as well.


----------



## TangerineKandy

I just can't stop carrying mine!! The perfect everyday bag!!


Teagaggle said:


> Cassie...fav bag of the moment!
> View attachment 4540589


----------



## CoachMaven

emilybug said:


> Legacy flap


Where does this bag hit you under your arm? I've been considering one of these, but I'm not wanting it to be right in my armpit.


----------



## SEWDimples

Chalk Camera bag.


----------



## SEWDimples

True Red this morning along with Snoopy charm.


----------



## RuedeNesle

SEWDimples said:


> True Red this morning along with Snoopy charm.
> 
> View attachment 4541920


----------



## lovethecoach

Kristin Hobo in plum, a very loved favorite.


----------



## AstridRhapsody

KF Marleigh


----------



## BeachBagGal

SEWDimples said:


> Chalk Camera bag.
> 
> View attachment 4541304


Such a gorgeous bag and love all the detailing! That metal flower in the middle gets me everytime!!! ❤️   I love what Coach did with the metal flowers on some of these bags.


----------



## BeachBagGal

Harley77 said:


> KF Marleigh


Those bright flowers are gooorgeous!! ❤️  Such pretty vibrant colors!


----------



## TangerineKandy

On my way to work this morning with these two!


----------



## holiday123

Dinky 24 with this strap that's a bit crazier than I usually go for  but I couldn't resist.


----------



## SEWDimples

First time out. Chalk Dalmatian Kisslock Satchel.


----------



## holiday123

I'm in the passenger seat today lol  it with duffle 20 in hunter green


----------



## Tosa22

holiday123 said:


> I'm in the passenger seat today lol  it with duffle 20 in hunter green


Love that green!


----------



## AstridRhapsody

Cassie with snake strap and charm today!!


----------



## Birthdayconfetti

The rogue tote can fit a Costco muffin container, iPad 9.7 and 32 oz gatorade bottle! on top of my purse essentials like my makeup bag, grocery bags and continental wallet.


----------



## Nancy in VA

Harley77 said:


> KF Marleigh


Even though I returned the black one - I just ordered this one - I must be nuts but love the bright colored flowers.


----------



## AstridRhapsody

Nancy in VA said:


> Even though I returned the black one - I just ordered this one - I must be nuts but love the bright colored flowers.


I think you will love it!!


----------



## wintotty

Nancy in VA said:


> Even though I returned the black one - I just ordered this one - I must be nuts but love the bright colored flowers.


Where did you find it? I can’t find it anywhere


----------



## AstridRhapsody

wintotty said:


> Where did you find it? I can’t find it anywhere


It pops on and off bloomingdales.com


----------



## Punkkitten

holiday123 said:


> I'm in the passenger seat today lol  it with duffle 20 in hunter green


----------



## tealocean

holiday123 said:


> I'm in the passenger seat today lol  it with duffle 20 in hunter green


What a yummy green! Is this anything like the old color Forest? You have the best blues and greens!


----------



## holiday123

tealocean said:


> What a yummy green! Is this anything like the old color Forest? You have the best blues and greens!


Thank you. Hmm I'll have to do a side by side with forest dinky 24. The leather is so soft on this duffle almost feels like it has a coating of moisturizer or something. Loving it so far.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Birthdayconfetti said:


> The rogue tote can fit a Costco muffin container, iPad 9.7 and 32 oz gatorade bottle! on top of my purse essentials like my makeup bag, grocery bags and continental wallet.


OMG!!!!! 
And it's a beauty too!


----------



## Sunshine mama

SEWDimples said:


> First time out. Chalk Dalmatian Kisslock Satchel.
> 
> View attachment 4546427


Love this!
How were you able to make yourself wait this long to use it?????


----------



## Sunshine mama

Teagaggle said:


> Cassidy top handle in Cardinal Red from FOS.
> View attachment 4539761


I saw this bag last week and it's so much prettier in person!


----------



## Nancy in VA

wintotty said:


> Where did you find it? I can’t find it anywhere


Bloomingdales


----------



## BeachBagGal

holiday123 said:


> Thank you. Hmm I'll have to do a side by side with forest dinky 24. The leather is so soft on this duffle almost feels like it has a coating of moisturizer or something. Loving it so far.


Love these greens!!! ❤️


----------



## tealocean

holiday123 said:


> Thank you. Hmm I'll have to do a side by side with forest dinky 24. The leather is so soft on this duffle almost feels like it has a coating of moisturizer or something. Loving it so far.


Thank you! In these pictures it appears like a darker version of this green. Your duffle sounds like it feels heavenly! Enjoy!


----------



## keishapie1973

First time carrying on this first day of Fall...


----------



## Nancy in VA

keishapie1973 said:


> First time carrying on this first day of Fall...


Jealous  here - - that bag is just so unique


----------



## SEWDimples

Sunshine mama said:


> Love this!
> How were you able to make yourself wait this long to use it?????


Too many bags.


----------



## SEWDimples

Day 3 with another old bag charm.


----------



## SEWDimples

Cheating with Michael Kors again.


----------



## AstridRhapsody

Loving this bag!!!!


----------



## Laurie Lou




----------



## Christofle

Laurie Lou said:


> View attachment 4551292



So gorgeous


----------



## holiday123

Kat today.


----------



## SEWDimples

I find so many hidden bags and shoes in my closet.


----------



## Tygriss

I forgot the name, but I've always loved this little tote. She's always full and somehow still has room for more


----------



## SEWDimples

Butterscotch Rogue Satchel with Snakeskin detail.


----------



## momtok

Mini borough. Last gasp of summer. Temps finally drop in three days.
First time I’ve ever done this from my phone. Let’s hope this posts okay.


----------



## AstridRhapsody

Blue sequins rogue 25.


----------



## Iamminda

Harley77 said:


> Blue sequins rogue 25.



Oh man, this is gorgeous


----------



## AstridRhapsody

Iamminda said:


> Oh man, this is gorgeous


Thanks!! Thought I'd take it for a spin before deciding to keep/sell. I'm still undecided


----------



## SEWDimples

This little cutie.


----------



## CoachMaven

Been wearing my new to me Bleecker Flap in wine this week. Love the leather on this bag!


----------



## finer_woman

.


----------



## houseof999

SEWDimples said:


> I find so many hidden bags and shoes in my closet.
> 
> View attachment 4552624


Oh my closet isn't complete without this one! *Adds to the list.


----------



## SEWDimples

houseof999 said:


> Oh my closet isn't complete without this one! *Adds to the list.


I think it is the only Rhyder that I own. The wild beast print is so cute and it is small.


----------



## SEWDimples

1941 Red Regular Rogue. Day 2.


----------



## holiday123

Saddle dreamer shoulder


----------



## Teagaggle

holiday123 said:


> Saddle dreamer shoulder


Love the way you accessorized this! I needed some inspiration for this bag.


----------



## holiday123

Teagaggle said:


> Love the way you accessorized this! I needed some inspiration for this bag.


Loving it so far. It's my 2nd time out with it (and 2nd strap combo)


----------



## Teagaggle

Cheating today with my only suede bag by Rag & Bone


----------



## Nancy in VA

Cheating on Coach today


----------



## SEWDimples

Grey Birch Drifter Carryall with new to me Bag charm. I need to use this bag more or pass it along.


----------



## SEWDimples

Embracing fall. Saddle Drifter Carryall with Rexy bag charm.


----------



## Alexa5

Red Station bag....


----------



## RuedeNesle

Alexa5 said:


> Red Station bag....
> 
> View attachment 4560019


Your bag is beautiful!


----------



## Alexa5

RuedeNesle said:


> Your bag is beautiful!


Thank you!


----------



## Iamminda

Alexa5 said:


> Red Station bag....
> 
> View attachment 4560019



Oh this is so beautiful (I don’t remember this beauty of yours).


----------



## Alexa5

Iamminda said:


> Oh this is so beautiful (I don’t remember this beauty of yours).


Thanks!  It is fairly new, as in sometime this summer.  I carried it once, but didn't like the strap it came with (the Costa Rica bags have a wider, thicker strap that doesn't work well on the station bags, for me, anyway)-- so I had bought a new strap from Mautto that is more like the straps this bag normally has, so it is fun to carry again!


----------



## pruetjx

CoachMaven said:


> Been wearing my new to me Bleecker Flap in wine this week. Love the leather on this bag!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4554638


Twins!


----------



## Greenone

36 MTO Rogue python. ❤️❤️❤️


----------



## princess69

Greenone said:


> 36 MTO Rogue python. ❤️❤️❤️


Gorgeous!


----------



## SEWDimples

This beauty and the jeweled own bag charm join me on my way to work.


----------



## houseof999

Alexa5 said:


> Red Station bag....
> 
> View attachment 4560019


Whoa..  breathtakingly beautiful!


----------



## Lee22

First time on the road


----------



## SEWDimples

This little cutie.


----------



## Danbags492

On my way to work with this squishy goodness! Bandit 39 color block in Dark turquoise.  
 Also Check out my matching Yeti I picked up at Bass Pro! Perfect fall pair!


----------



## houseof999

Danbags492 said:


> On my way to work with this squishy goodness! Bandit 39 color block in Dark turquoise.
> Also Check out my matching Yeti I picked up at Bass Pro! Perfect fall pair!


Ooh I need to run to Bass pro to pick that up! Love it!


----------



## SEWDimples

Heather Grey Tea Rose Rogue 25.


----------



## tealocean

SEWDimples said:


> Heather Grey Tea Rose Rogue 25.
> 
> View attachment 4563793


----------



## crazycatlady76




----------



## SEWDimples

Bordeaux Dakotah Bag.


----------



## Tosa22

crazycatlady76 said:


>


Love that red!


----------



## Tosa22

SEWDimples said:


> Bordeaux Dakotah Bag.
> 
> View attachment 4564731


Twins! Love the Bordeaux color.


----------



## Greenone

1941 slim tote.


----------



## viclou67

Doing a little lunch break shopping with my Willis 18.


----------



## holiday123

viclou67 said:


> View attachment 4565658
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doing a little lunch break shopping with my Willis 18.


Yay! So the size works for you? I really liked carrying mine this weekend.


----------



## Teagaggle

Smooshy goodness!


----------



## Greenone

my fav rogue today


----------



## viclou67

holiday123 said:


> Yay! So the size works for you? I really liked carrying mine this weekend.



It’s perfect! Now I am thinking about that beautiful green since I returned my larger Willis.


----------



## Danbags492

I've been running errands all day with this mini Surrey , i added the Rexy remix charm and I have to say it's one of my favorite new combos don't sleep on this outlet gem it's got so many cute details and I was able to fit so much in her! Very Happy with this bag!


----------



## shoes+handbags

viclou67 said:


> View attachment 4565658
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doing a little lunch break shopping with my Willis 18.


Beautiful bag! Where did you buy it? I didn’t see it online.


----------



## Yrelle

shoes+handbags said:


> Beautiful bag! Where did you buy it? I didn’t see it online.



https://www.coach.com/staticcontent?q=Willis
It’s essentially a remake of the classic Willis. I would personally go with a vintage piece if you like this style.


----------



## houseof999

Willis 18 are all sold out.


----------



## Sunshine mama

crazycatlady76 said:


>


Is this a new release? It's so cute!


----------



## SEWDimples

Chili Pebbled Duffle.


----------



## wkim

Started rotating these three. For the next couple weeks it'll be the Patricia, then the black Stewardess, and then as it gets colder, the mahogany one.


----------



## moissydan98

was on my way to pick up my lunch and just smiled because fall weather is FINALLY here and seeing this bag sitting next to me made me so happy


----------



## crazycatlady76

Sunshine mama said:


> Is this a new release? It's so cute!


It is a Disney Springs exclusive that was released in the spring.  I think it came out in February of this year.


----------



## holiday123

Frame saddle cruising in the passenger seat of this courtesy vehicle while I wait for new tires.


----------



## AstridRhapsody

Perfect stress free bag for taking 12 cats to the vet today.


----------



## houseof999

Harley77 said:


> Perfect stress free bag for taking 12 cats to the vet today.


You have 12 cats?!?


----------



## AstridRhapsody

houseof999 said:


> You have 12 cats?!?


Kinda? Lol
I've been fostering/TNR ferals and strays from my neighborhood. The ones that are successfully socialized get adopted out, the rest go out as "working" pest control cats for factories and barns.


----------



## houseof999

Harley77 said:


> Kinda? Lol
> I've been fostering/TNR ferals and strays from my neighborhood. The ones that are successfully socialized get adopted out, the rest go out as "working" pest control cats for factories and barns.


Ah ok they are not all owned by you all the time. Lol.


----------



## AstridRhapsody

houseof999 said:


> Ah ok they are not all owned by you all the time. Lol.


Nope, I'm not that crazy lol!! I do have 2 in my house, and will probably end up keeping a few of the ones my kids grew attached to in a building on our property though.


----------



## crazycatlady76

I just welcomed this beauty to the family today.


----------



## Hobbsy

Harley77 said:


> Kinda? Lol
> I've been fostering/TNR ferals and strays from my neighborhood. The ones that are successfully socialized get adopted out, the rest go out as "working" pest control cats for factories and barns.


That's cool! Bless you.


----------



## redwood66

Harley77 said:


> Kinda? Lol
> I've been fostering/TNR ferals and strays from my neighborhood. The ones that are successfully socialized get adopted out, the rest go out as "working" pest control cats for factories and barns.


You are awesome!  This is how I got my barn cats.  They were brought back to the shelter by someone who wanted them as house cats. LOL no way could they ever be house cats, if we ever move they will have to be trapped or the new owner will have to keep them!  They sure earn their keep though.


----------



## shillinggirl88

Denim


----------



## Nancy in VA

Regina


----------



## Nancy in VA

Regina


----------



## Sandra.AT

my Chanel Jumbo now I can take her more often to work as I have my driving lisence since 2 months


----------



## shillinggirl88

LV Rivoli today


----------



## Morgan_Bellini

Running errands today with my vintage green Crosby!


----------



## Birthdayconfetti

Riley 22


----------



## AstridRhapsody

Troupe shoulder bag today.


----------



## Teagaggle

Tilly!


----------



## finer_woman

When you break too hard and she ends up face down. I need to strap her in next time. At least she has a nice butt.


----------



## Lake Effect

finer_woman said:


> View attachment 4574410
> 
> 
> When you break too hard and she ends up face down. I need to strap her in next time. At least she has a nice butt.


I feel you! The second half of my commute lends its self to stop and start traffic and I learned to anticipate this possibility. Is the official color Apricot? It’s gorgeous.


----------



## Lilybarb

finer_woman said:


> View attachment 4574410
> 
> 
> When you break too hard and she ends up face down. I need to strap her in next time. At least she has a nice butt.


   We've all been there. At least the contents didn't pour out!


----------



## mcmrks

Sandra.AT said:


> my Chanel Jumbo now I can take her more often to work as I have my driving lisence since 2 months



thanks … this pic is what i was waiting for.


----------



## tealocean

finer_woman said:


> View attachment 4574410
> 
> 
> When you break too hard and she ends up face down. I need to strap her in next time. At least she has a nice butt.


----------



## finer_woman

Lake Effect said:


> I feel you! The second half of my commute lends its self to stop and start traffic and I learned to anticipate this possibility. Is the official color Apricot? It’s gorgeous.


This is flax. Apricot is a lighter peachish tone with brass hw.


----------



## Lee22

I just adore the characteristics of this bag


----------



## Sandra.AT

my lv new wave


----------



## shillinggirl88

Oldie but a goodie! Miss Molly.


----------



## Caspin22

shillinggirl88 said:


> Oldie but a goodie! Miss Molly.



OMG that black Legacy leather was the best.  I miss my black Rory...high on the long list of bags I wish I'd never sold!  Smooshy!!


----------



## shillinggirl88

Caspin22 said:


> OMG that black Legacy leather was the best.  I miss my black Rory...high on the long list of bags I wish I'd never sold!  Smooshy!!


I know I love it too! Been tempted to buy more Legacy. It was reasonably priced, great colors and smooshy leather!


----------



## Caspin22

Two photos taken of the same bag, seconds apart from different angles - crazy how different the color looks!


----------



## Caspin22

finer_woman said:


> View attachment 4574410
> 
> 
> When you break too hard and she ends up face down. I need to strap her in next time. At least she has a nice butt.



Yes!  I'm the queen of throwing the arm out reflexively on a hard brake to stop my bag from flying.  Was driving to lunch with a friend in the passenger seat not too long ago and did it to him!  He said "Nobody has done that to me since my mom when I was like 6 years old".  I saved him!!  LOL


----------



## Alexa5

Caspin22 said:


> Yes!  I'm the queen of throwing the arm out reflexively on a hard brake to stop my bag from flying.  Was driving to lunch with a friend in the passenger seat not too long ago and did it to him!  He said "Nobody has done that to me since my mom when I was like 6 years old".  I saved him!!  LOL


I do that all of the time to my husband (for the same reason you describe--I get so used to doing it for a bag)!  lol.


----------



## Alexa5

A Chelsea design today...


----------



## tealocean

Caspin22 said:


> Yes!  I'm the queen of throwing the arm out reflexively on a hard brake to stop my bag from flying.  Was driving to lunch with a friend in the passenger seat not too long ago and did it to him!  He said "Nobody has done that to me since my mom when I was like 6 years old".  I saved him!!  LOL





Alexa5 said:


> I do that all of the time to my husband (for the same reason you describe--I get so used to doing it for a bag)!  lol.


----------



## SEWDimples

Ivy Smooth Leather Regular Rogue.


----------



## shillinggirl88

SEWDimples said:


> Ivy Smooth Leather Regular Rogue.
> 
> View attachment 4581364


Love the sheen on the leather


----------



## SEWDimples

shillinggirl88 said:


> Love the sheen on the leather


Thanks! I’m glad it is fall, so I can use it more. I’m surprised how much I like my two Smooth leather Rogues. I love my Beechwood smooth leather Rogue as well. I do not regret these purchases.


----------



## shoes+handbags

Coach Willis in the Jeep Willis


----------



## SEWDimples

Greenone said:


> 1941 slim tote.
> View attachment 4565059


Hi @Greenone. How is your Skinny Tote holding up? I'm watching one now.


----------



## SEWDimples

Prussian Black/Blue Regular Rogue l.


----------



## Teagaggle

Graphite Cassie! Maiden voyage!


----------



## shillinggirl88

Dark Denim Rogue


----------



## shillinggirl88

Teagaggle said:


> Graphite Cassie! Maiden voyage!
> View attachment 4582062


That’s pretty!!!


----------



## shillinggirl88

SEWDimples said:


> Prussian Black/Blue Regular Rogue l.
> 
> View attachment 4582050


Love this color!


----------



## Caspin22

SEWDimples said:


> Ivy Smooth Leather Regular Rogue.
> 
> View attachment 4581364





SEWDimples said:


> Prussian Black/Blue Regular Rogue l.
> 
> View attachment 4582050



Both of these made me do cartoon googly eyes!


----------



## Luvpurplepurses

SEWDimples said:


> Prussian Black/Blue Regular Rogue l.
> 
> View attachment 4582050


One of my favorite Rogues!


----------



## holiday123

Purple 25


----------



## Sunshine mama

finer_woman said:


> View attachment 4574410
> 
> 
> When you break too hard and she ends up face down. I need to strap her in next time. At least she has a nice butt.


At first,  just looking at the photo confused me, until I read your post!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Frame 23 sharing a seat with some other stuff.


----------



## pianolize

SEWDimples said:


> Prussian Black/Blue Regular Rogue l.
> 
> View attachment 4582050





shillinggirl88 said:


> Dark Denim Rogue



These are such gorgeous shades!!!

I have 2 denim satchels, which I ADORE, but only use when traveling, since they are so heavy! I keep looking at the smaller combo! (But get that it would be ridiculous to have a family of the same color bag...)


----------



## SEWDimples

This beauty.


----------



## pianolize

SEWDimples said:


> This beauty.
> 
> View attachment 4583481


I love this! I kept looking at the black studded v last sale. Do you think it affects the overall weight of the bag by very much?


----------



## Greenone

This little cutie pie and me are getting dinner.


----------



## pianolize

Greenone said:


> This little cutie pie and me are getting dinner.
> View attachment 4583585


What a fun bag!!!


----------



## Greenone

yes it is fun but it is also very heavy.


----------



## Alexa5

Greenone said:


> yes it is fun but it is also very heavy.


I was going to ask you that.  I picked one up in the store and was shocked by the weight!  lol


----------



## Luvpurplepurses

pianolize said:


> I love this! I kept looking at the black studded v last sale. Do you think it affects the overall weight of the bag by very much?


It doesn't seem any heavier than my "plain" Rogues.


----------



## SEWDimples

pianolize said:


> I love this! I kept looking at the black studded v last sale. Do you think it affects the overall weight of the bag by very much?



No, I do not. I think Regular Rogues with tea roses are heavy. I prefer a Rogue with tea roses in Rogue 25.


----------



## pianolize

Greenone said:


> yes it is fun but it is also very heavy.





Alexa5 said:


> I was going to ask you that.  I picked one up in the store and was shocked by the weight!  lol





Luvpurplepurses said:


> It doesn't seem any heavier than my "plain" Rogues.





SEWDimples said:


> No, I do not. I think Regular Rogues with tea roses are heavy. I prefer a Rogue with tea roses in Rogue 25.



Thanks everyone, for your input!!! I looooove the fun-bolstered flap- I just could imagine how much heavier it would be, so thanks for confirming! (Though I'm sure it's worth it!) The rivets are tiny, so I suppose it would be fine too. I completely agree about the TRs- and that's exactly what had held me back on the one I ADORE (the orig black 25), so I tried to pacify myself w a tiny Dinkier. I passed up the CTR 25 due to its weight last sale- but just couldn't resist this time, especially since I didn't want to be sad to have missed it!  I'll just have to carry it on not-running-around-the-ENTIRE-city days...


----------



## shillinggirl88

Miss Oxblood


----------



## SEWDimples

shillinggirl88 said:


> Miss Oxblood


Bag twin.


----------



## shillinggirl88

SEWDimples said:


> Bag twin.


I’m thinking I need to find black again!!! Forgot how much I love this style.


----------



## SEWDimples

shillinggirl88 said:


> I’m thinking I need to find black again!!! Forgot how much I love this style.


I have Oxblood, True Red and Sand with a snakeskin handle.


----------



## shillinggirl88

SEWDimples said:


> I have Oxblood, True Red and Sand with a snakeskin handle.


Are all yours original and not the Mae? I’m a snob and want the original FP.


----------



## SEWDimples

shillinggirl88 said:


> Are all yours original and not the Mae? I’m a snob and want the original FP.


All of the colors listed above are Nomads. I do have a burnished, Forest and Pink ones from the outlet.

I plan to sell Forest and pink.


----------



## Denalikins

No classes today, so we’re off to the library!


----------



## holiday123

Tweed tabby 26


----------



## Caspin22

holiday123 said:


> Tweed tabby 26



She's cute and sophisticated!!  I love the classic-ness of the tweed.


----------



## baghabitz34

holiday123 said:


> Tweed tabby 26


So pretty!


----------



## SEWDimples

DF Army Green Rogue for a rainy commute.


----------



## TangerineKandy

Wow!! I love this!


holiday123 said:


> Tweed tabby 26


----------



## TangerineKandy

What size LV agenda is this?


Denalikins said:


> No classes today, so we’re off to the library!


----------



## SEWDimples

Midnight/Navy Cooper Carryall with Boarder Rivets


----------



## SEWDimples

Black Dreamer Tote.


----------



## Alexa5

Riley!  and I switched out the strap for one of my purple ones...


----------



## tealocean

Alexa5 said:


> Riley!  and I switched out the strap for one of my purple ones...
> 
> View attachment 4591630


Nice! I love it with the purple!


----------



## Iamminda

Alexa5 said:


> Riley!  and I switched out the strap for one of my purple ones...
> 
> View attachment 4591630



I really love the purple strap with it.  I can’t remember—original strap is brown?


----------



## Alexa5

Iamminda said:


> I really love the purple strap with it.  I can’t remember—original strap is brown?


Yes, it was a long brown one.  So I decided instead of altering that strap to the shorter length I like, I would use a strap I had already altered.  I have a bunch of extra straps because I had bought some Mautto straps for many of my bags.  So I have plenty of my old Coach straps to choose from.


----------



## SunnydaleFarms

finer_woman said:


> View attachment 4574410
> 
> 
> When you break too hard and she ends up face down. I need to strap her in next time. At least she has a nice butt.



Which bag is this?  I love the color!  (I’m also now remembering why I try to avoid this thread- it’s too tempting! )


----------



## finer_woman

SunnydaleFarms said:


> Which bag is this?  I love the color!  (I’m also now remembering why I try to avoid this thread- it’s too tempting! )



Flax double swagger


----------



## BeachBagGal

Alexa5 said:


> Riley!  and I switched out the strap for one of my purple ones...
> 
> View attachment 4591630


I just LOVE those bright colorful flowers!


----------



## AstridRhapsody

Cassie today!


----------



## SEWDimples

Alexa5 said:


> Riley!  and I switched out the strap for one of my purple ones...
> 
> View attachment 4591630


Nice! It looks really good with the purple strap.


----------



## SEWDimples

Harley77 said:


> Cassie today!


That strap looks really nice with your Cassie. Enjoy.


----------



## tealocean

Harley77 said:


> Cassie today!


Very nice!  I love the hot pink with it!


----------



## Iamminda

Harley77 said:


> Cassie today!



I like the Cassie in this color a lot


----------



## SEWDimples

Ivy Pebbled Leather Rogue 39. Her first trip. Off to work.


----------



## Iamminda

Happy Tuesday!  My simple (but perfect) hobo.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Iamminda said:


> Happy Tuesday!  My simple (but perfect) hobo.


She's simply perfect and beautiful!


----------



## Iamminda

RuedeNesle said:


> She's simply perfect and beautiful!



Thank you so much RN .  I love her and would never ever sell her (unlike other bags, lol)


----------



## ltbag

SEWDimples said:


> Ivy Pebbled Leather Rogue 39. Her first trip. Off to work.
> View attachment 4594923


Omg that is stunning.  You just causing me to add another bag to my holy grail list!


----------



## holiday123

Iamminda said:


> Happy Tuesday!  My simple (but perfect) hobo.


Soooo pretty!!


----------



## Iamminda

holiday123 said:


> Soooo pretty!!



Thank you


----------



## Alexa5

Dusty lavender Charlie 28.  Keep in mind the front is more dusty lavender versus lilac...hard to get a good pic.  But the sides are a darker color as shown.  The straps are black.


----------



## Iamminda

Alexa5 said:


> Dusty lavender Charlie 28.  Keep in mind the front is more dusty lavender versus lilac...hard to get a good pic.  But the sides are a darker color as shown.  The straps are black.
> 
> View attachment 4595895



I totally love this color — it is so pretty


----------



## Teagaggle

Today...easy breezy...


----------



## MKB0925

Iamminda said:


> Happy Tuesday!  My simple (but perfect) hobo.


Beauty! One of my fav bags!! I love mine too!


----------



## Iamminda

MKB0925 said:


> Beauty! One of my fav bags!! I love mine too!



Thank you my twin


----------



## JStew

Riley chain crossbody inside the reversible city tote!


----------



## tealocean

Alexa5 said:


> Dusty lavender Charlie 28.  Keep in mind the front is more dusty lavender versus lilac...hard to get a good pic.  But the sides are a darker color as shown.  The straps are black.
> 
> View attachment 4595895


Beautiful! There are so many lovely details, and the colors look great together. Coach seems to be doing something different with pebbled leather. I don't know what it is, but I like it.


----------



## tealocean

Teagaggle said:


> Today...easy breezy...
> View attachment 4596422


This looks so pretty! I love how you've decorated your bag.


----------



## tealocean

JStew said:


> Riley chain crossbody inside the reversible city tote!
> View attachment 4596898


Your Riley is so cute! The addition of the top handle is a nice touch. I like how you have your little bag in the tote. I wear a little bag and carry a tote as needed too. Best of both worlds!


----------



## tealocean

Iamminda said:


> Happy Tuesday!  My simple (but perfect) hobo.


Beautiful bag and great blue! You make a squishy bag look good!


----------



## Iamminda

tealocean said:


> Beautiful bag and great blue! You make a squishy bag look good!



Thanks so much TO .  Yep, squishy is a good word for this bag, lol.


----------



## tealocean

Iamminda said:


> Thanks so much TO .  Yep, squishy is a good word for this bag, lol.


LOL! I know that sounds funny. I'm glad you knew I meant that as a compliment! I love squishy leather.


----------



## SunnydaleFarms

Letting the husband chauffeur me around today, so Mason gets a brief visit to the driver’s seat.  I bought this bag back in April or May of this year, debated about exchanging it for a Rogue, stuck the shipping box in our spare bedroom, and then promptly forgot about it until this last Thursday.  I’m soooooooo happy I didn’t send it back!


----------



## LuvsElvis

SunnydaleFarms said:


> Letting the husband chauffeur me around today, so Mason gets a brief visit to the driver’s seat.  I bought this bag back in April or May of this year, debated about exchanging it for a Rogue, stuck the shipping box in our spare bedroom, and then promptly forgot about it until this last Thursday.  I’m soooooooo happy I didn’t send it back!


Bag twins!!! Cadet Mason is so beautiful!! Congrats for keeping her!!! Enjoy!!


----------



## finer_woman

SunnydaleFarms said:


> Letting the husband chauffeur me around today, so Mason gets a brief visit to the driver’s seat.  I bought this bag back in April or May of this year, debated about exchanging it for a Rogue, stuck the shipping box in our spare bedroom, and then promptly forgot about it until this last Thursday.  I’m soooooooo happy I didn’t send it back!


I love this. Very classy bag


----------



## hedges

Willis and Rexy taking a ride


----------



## Teagaggle

hedges said:


> Willis and Rexy taking a ride
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4598861


Love this pairing!


----------



## hedges

Teagaggle said:


> Love this pairing!


Thank you!  I actually can't take all the credit for it.  I was in my local store yesterday with my regular size Willis and they had this scarf displayed on the mini green Willis.  It was so cute I knew I had to have the scarf for mine!  The store had the scarf tied in a kind of braid pattern on the mini one which was pretty neat.


----------



## Lake Effect

Almost vintage Lunch Tote and Mittens!


----------



## shoes+handbags

hedges said:


> Willis and Rexy taking a ride
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4598861


I love this bag with the scarf!


----------



## shoes+handbags

Lake Effect said:


> Almost vintage Lunch Tote and Mittens!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4599040


I love the contrast stitching on this bag.


----------



## inkfade

hedges said:


> Willis and Rexy taking a ride
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4598861



I LOVE this!!!!! It makes me consider buying that scarf...


----------



## inkfade

My Marc Jacobs mini tag tote on the way to work with me this morning. New Rexy charm riding along!


----------



## hedges

inkfade said:


> I LOVE this!!!!! It makes me consider buying that scarf...


Thank you!


----------



## AstridRhapsody

Love this bag!! Dusty lavender isn't as bright as in this pic.


----------



## SEWDimples

Black Link Dinky. I’ve using it for the entire Thanksgiving weekend.


----------



## SEWDimples

Prussian Black/Blue Rogue.


----------



## Tosa22

SEWDimples said:


> Prussian Black/Blue Rogue.
> 
> View attachment 4604837


That blue is so gorgeous.


----------



## shillinggirl88

It’s not sleeting or snowing so new Suede Cooper is going out!


----------



## holiday123

Outlet bound with Willis 18


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> Happy Tuesday!  My simple (but perfect) hobo.


This bag always gets me. It’s such a grape hobo!


----------



## Sunshine mama

holiday123 said:


> Outlet bound with Willis 18


This is really adorable!


----------



## redwood66

holiday123 said:


> Outlet bound with Willis 18


Love this.  So did you decide to keep them all?


----------



## Caspin22

holiday123 said:


> Outlet bound with Willis 18



Oooh, we want spy pics!!!


----------



## holiday123

redwood66 said:


> Love this.  So did you decide to keep them all?


Saddle is on the chopping block at the moment. It rang up for $395 and CS has yet to credit the difference despite their assurance via email so I may return and buy again later. It's a really great color though so it's sitting boxed until closer to the return deadline.


----------



## redwood66

holiday123 said:


> Saddle is on the chopping block at the moment. It rang up for $395 and CS has yet to credit the difference despite their assurance via email so I may return and buy again later. It's a really great color though so it's sitting boxed until closer to the return deadline.


I like the vermillion you have but I think it is too orange for me.  I wish they would do this in the new deep red.  sigh.


----------



## Iamminda

Sunshine mama said:


> This bag always gets me. It’s such a grape hobo!



Thanks SSSSM — your juicy sweet compliments are always grapely appreciated .


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> Thanks SSSSM — your juicy sweet compliments are always grapely appreciated .


----------



## Rose_girl

It’s finally Friday! The molls are buzzing!


----------



## tealocean

Rose_girl said:


> It’s finally Friday! The molls are buzzing!
> 
> View attachment 4608463


 Twins.


----------



## Teagaggle

Still...getting lots of compliments on this one...


----------



## holiday123

Tweed tabby with ombre buckle today.


----------



## Rose_girl

holiday123 said:


> Tweed tabby with ombre buckle today.


It’s adorable! How much are you able to fit in it?


----------



## holiday123

Rose_girl said:


> It’s adorable! How much are you able to fit in it?


Thank you. Can't fit a ton, but works for weekends. Fits wallet, keyfob, chapstick, gum, phone and card case.


----------



## Rose_girl

holiday123 said:


> Thank you. Can't fit a ton, but works for weekends. Fits wallet, keyfob, chapstick, gum, phone and card case.


Thank you! Love everything about this bag - the size, the tweed, the buckle!


----------



## SEWDimples

Dreamer Tote with whipstitch


----------



## JVSXOXO

I bought this beauty in the spring but this is my first time carrying it! I love the whip stitch detail


----------



## SEWDimples

JVSXOXO said:


> View attachment 4611205
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I bought this beauty in the spring but this is my first time carrying it! I love the whip stitch detail


I really like the look of the whipstitch handles. It looks great with the classic black.


----------



## JVSXOXO

SEWDimples said:


> I really like the look of the whipstitch handles. It looks great with the classic black.


Thank you! I agree


----------



## SEWDimples

JVSXOXO said:


> Thank you! I agree


I want a Rogue 36 with whipstitch handles.


----------



## JVSXOXO

SEWDimples said:


> I want a Rogue 36 with whipstitch handles.


Any Rogue would be great with whip stitch handles! I have the 30 in black and the 25 in beechwood colorblock. I think the 36 would be too heavy for me, which is why I love these gorgeous, lightweight totes! I've been carrying my gray Rogue tote practically daily since I bought it.


----------



## tealocean

Teagaggle said:


> Still...getting lots of compliments on this one...
> View attachment 4609148


It's lovely, and I feel like I'm being brainwashed because I keep thinking about that great metallic leather!


----------



## elvisfan4life

SEWDimples said:


> I want a Rogue 36 with whipstitch handles.


I have the black one by accident didn't even notice the handles until I unwrapped it it was my first 36 my saddle one doesnt compare. You have some stunning bags classic bags


----------



## SEWDimples

elvisfan4life said:


> I have the black one by accident didn't even notice the handles until I unwrapped it it was my first 36 my saddle one doesnt compare. You have some stunning bags classic bags


Thank you! I may consider selling my Saddle Rogue 36. It is just not love.


----------



## inkfade

Dylan!


----------



## tarable901

Teagaggle said:


> Cheating today with Minkoff Darren shoulder bag...but Coach feather fob!
> View attachment 4520356


 How are you liking the Darren Shoulder bag? Just ordered it but it was hard to find many reviews!


----------



## Birthdayconfetti

SEWDimples said:


> Thank you! I may consider selling my Saddle Rogue 36. It is just not love.


Please sell it to me lol, the saddle rogue 36 has been on my holy grail list forever now


----------



## vsega

shillinggirl88 said:


> It’s not sleeting or snowing so new Suede Cooper is going out!


Oh my God this is GORGEOUS! Where did you find it?? Do you have any more pictures??


----------



## SEWDimples

I’m in like with this Dreamer. Not a big fan of the Dreamer, but I do own Black Dreamer 34 Tote. I love Boarder Rivets and the color. So cute.


----------



## ltbag

SEWDimples said:


> Dreamer Tote with whipstitch
> 
> View attachment 4611171


Stunning!  I have been considering this bag.  How does it feel on the shoulders compared to both a regular sized Rogue and a Rogue 36?  It looks so wide, I have hesitated....


----------



## Teagaggle

Cassie!


----------



## tealocean

Teagaggle said:


> Cassie!
> View attachment 4615668


----------



## SEWDimples

She is pretty!


----------



## Luvpurplepurses

SEWDimples said:


> She is pretty!
> 
> View attachment 4616678


Bag twins! One of my favorite Rogues.


----------



## SEWDimples

Luvpurplepurses said:


> Bag twins! One of my favorite Rogues.


Mine too. Day 2. I love all the details and different colors.


----------



## Sarah03

Rodarte Courier


----------



## SEWDimples

Sarah03 said:


> Rodarte Courier


I need to use this bag!


----------



## Tosa22

Sarah03 said:


> Rodarte Courier


Gorgeous bag!!!


----------



## Sarah03

SEWDimples said:


> I need to use this bag!


Do it!!! I’ve been hoarding her for “special outings” but threw that thought out the window. I went shopping yesterday and to the grocery store today & wore workout clothes with it both days.


----------



## SEWDimples

Sarah03 said:


> Do it!!! I’ve been hoarding her for “special outings” but threw that thought out the window. I went shopping yesterday and to the grocery store today & wore workout clothes with it both days.


That's how you do it. Throw caution to the wind and wear that bag! 

Maybe I will use the Grey Sequin Courier bag this week.


----------



## Alexa5

I added a bit of the dark side (Darth Vader), to counter the light of this bag   And it is a perfect week for a tribute to Star Wars...


----------



## tealocean

Alexa5 said:


> I added a bit of the dark side (Darth Vader), to counter the light of this bag   And it is a perfect week for a tribute to Star Wars...
> 
> View attachment 4618246


He's so cute!


----------



## SEWDimples

DF Army Green Rogue.


----------



## Iamminda

Alexa5 said:


> I added a bit of the dark side (Darth Vader), to counter the light of this bag   And it is a perfect week for a tribute to Star Wars...
> 
> View attachment 4618246



Love this pretty bag and charm (you are lucky to score baby Darth ).


----------



## ltbag

SEWDimples said:


> DF Army Green Rogue.
> 
> View attachment 4618582


Beautiful. I have the olive green Rogue 36. I love army/olive green bags. I haven't used it yet but plan on moving into it over break.  I love your Rogue collection!


----------



## holiday123

Cassie.


----------



## holiday123

Kat 20 colorblock


----------



## Nancy in VA

holiday123 said:


> Cassie.


So classy - you really know how to put things together


----------



## holiday123

Nancy in VA said:


> So classy - you really know how to put things together


Thank you I appreciate that because I can't "girl" well at all


----------



## SunnydaleFarms

First time out with a Rogue.  I love the overall color and design, but wish they would have done the whipstitching on the handle in black, just to give it a little more contrast.

Also, the redneck in me can’t help but notice that if they’d made Sharky’s mouth just a little bigger he’d be a perfect bottle opener...


----------



## MKB0925

holiday123 said:


> Cassie.


Your strap looks great with it!!


----------



## Birthdayconfetti

Black troupe with a Riley top handle strap for the list of errands I have to do all day


----------



## Bagmedic

Birthdayconfetti said:


> View attachment 4627370
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Black troupe with a Riley top handle strap for the list of errands I have to do all day


I saw the black troupe tote this past weekend and really liked it.  I didn't have my larger bag with me to see how things would fit inside for me but it was a quality bag.  I liked how it easily snapped shut with the magnet, too.


----------



## shillinggirl88

Birthdayconfetti said:


> View attachment 4627370
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Black troupe with a Riley top handle strap for the list of errands I have to do all day


How are you liking it? I just picked up and think magnet cool.


----------



## Birthdayconfetti

shillinggirl88 said:


> How are you liking it? I just picked up and think magnet cool.


Love it. It fits everything I need and holds its shape perfectly. It’s not heavy and the handles aren’t fussy, two things I don’t like about my rogue bags. An underrated 1941 piece.


----------



## shillinggirl88

Birthdayconfetti said:


> Love it. It fits everything I need and holds its shape perfectly. It’s not heavy and the handles aren’t fussy, two things I don’t like about my rogue bags. An underrated 1941 piece.


Thanks for your thoughts! It’s dressier than Rogue too. I’ve bought a few bags lately so need to make some decisions


----------



## redwood66

Birthdayconfetti said:


> Love it. It fits everything I need and holds its shape perfectly. It’s not heavy and the handles aren’t fussy, two things I don’t like about my rogue bags. An underrated 1941 piece.


Now that I have two in my hands I would agree with this.  It takes some getting used to if one is used to rogues but it does work and is a pretty bag.


----------



## tealocean

SunnydaleFarms said:


> View attachment 4626491
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First time out with a Rogue.  I love the overall color and design, but wish they would have done the whipstitching on the handle in black, just to give it a little more contrast.
> 
> Also, the redneck in me can’t help but notice that if they’d made Sharky’s mouth just a little bigger he’d be a perfect bottle opener...


This is beautiful! Is that dark turquoise or another green? lol about sharky!


----------



## SunnydaleFarms

tealocean said:


> This is beautiful! Is that dark turquoise or another green? lol about sharky!


I don’t remember the official color name, but it’s a turquoise/teal color...


----------



## SunnydaleFarms

Birthdayconfetti said:


> View attachment 4627370
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Black troupe with a Riley top handle strap for the list of errands I have to do all day


Ugghhh, now I’m going to have to give in and get one of these too!  I managed to resist all through the sale, but seeing a Troupe out and about in real life makes them even more appealing!  Gorgeous bag, and I’m usually not a fan of plain black! The strap really adds a lot to it as well.


----------



## Chrisenvouge88

SunnydaleFarms said:


> View attachment 4626491
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First time out with a Rogue.  I love the overall color and design, but wish they would have done the whipstitching on the handle in black, just to give it a little more contrast.
> 
> Also, the redneck in me can’t help but notice that if they’d made Sharky’s mouth just a little bigger he’d be a perfect bottle opener...



The colour is so gorgeous!


----------



## tealocean

SunnydaleFarms said:


> I don’t remember the official color name, but it’s a turquoise/teal color...


Whatever it is, it's beautiful!


----------



## Emilleigh

Hello! My first post in this thread  I have loved seeing your passengers and I finally felt ready to contribute! This is my current work bag, it holds so much!


----------



## houseof999

Emilleigh said:


> Hello! My first post in this thread  I have loved seeing your passengers and I finally felt ready to contribute! This is my current work bag, it holds so much!


Welcome!


----------



## iuvcoach

Field Tote


----------



## Teagaggle

iuvcoach said:


> Field Tote
> View attachment 4630337


Is the the smaller of them? What do you think about it? I'm intrigued...


----------



## Teagaggle

Tabby top handle today....moving into Pine Cassie tomorrow.


----------



## shillinggirl88

Not passenger seat but picking up Panera. First day out !


----------



## ltbag

shillinggirl88 said:


> Not passenger seat but picking up Panera. First day out !


Stunning!


----------



## Lee22

shillinggirl88 said:


> Not passenger seat but picking up Panera. First day out !


Enjoy you waited patiently to get this one in your hands


----------



## shillinggirl88

ltbag said:


> Stunning!


 Thank you!



Lee22 said:


> Enjoy you waited patiently to get this one in your hands


 Ain't that the truth!  I went to the store I order this second one thru and the SA was happy the store that shipped left it wrapped up completely.


----------



## Suzanne B.

Emilleigh said:


> Hello! My first post in this thread  I have loved seeing your passengers and I finally felt ready to contribute! This is my current work bag, it holds so much!


Welcome to the club.


----------



## ltbag

Not my passenger seat, but I'm about to get into my car so it counts lol.   My Rogue 36 oxblood.


----------



## tealocean

ltbag said:


> Not my passenger seat, but I'm about to get into my car so it counts lol.   My Rogue 36 oxblood.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4630600


Decadent oxblood! Beautiful leather! The charms are a fun touch!


----------



## tealocean

shillinggirl88 said:


> Not passenger seat but picking up Panera. First day out !


Beautiful! This is such a great and soothing grey!


----------



## Teagaggle

shillinggirl88 said:


> Not passenger seat but picking up Panera. First day out !


Yay, finally! Gorg!


----------



## shillinggirl88

tealocean said:


> Beautiful! This is such a great and soothing grey!


Thank you!  I love grey and this is interesting with the pop of burgundy/oxblood!


----------



## shillinggirl88

Teagaggle said:


> Yay, finally! Gorg!


Thank you my friend!


----------



## lovevintagecoach

Out for breakfast with my vintage Willis customized by Chelsea Champlain.


----------



## BeachBagGal

lovevintagecoach said:


> Out for breakfast with my vintage Willis customized by Chelsea Champlain.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4631211


Awesome!!


----------



## Emilleigh

lovevintagecoach said:


> Out for breakfast with my vintage Willis customized by Chelsea Champlain.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4631211


That’s beautiful!


----------



## lovevintagecoach

Emilleigh said:


> That’s beautiful!


Thank you !!


----------



## madisonave5011

Boom. Riley & Rexy


----------



## iuvcoach

Teagaggle said:


> Is the the smaller of them? What do you think about it? I'm intrigued...


Yes this the smaller size. I am loving this tote. It is easy to use and holds everything I need.  I used it today as a crossbody out shopping and it was great. Very happy I decided to go for it.


----------



## redwood66

madisonave5011 said:


> Boom. Riley & Rexy


This is a very cool Riley!


----------



## Sunshine mama

madisonave5011 said:


> Boom. Riley & Rexy


May I ask the exact name of this bag?


----------



## keishapie1973

Signature Troupe


----------



## baghabitz34

lovevintagecoach said:


> Out for breakfast with my vintage Willis customized by Chelsea Champlain.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4631211


Very cool!


----------



## lovevintagecoach

redwood66 said:


> This is a very cool Riley!


Thanks !


----------



## Butterlite

lovevintagecoach said:


> Out for breakfast with my vintage Willis customized by Chelsea Champlain.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4631211


Wow! Stunning!


----------



## shillinggirl88

Love this suede beauty!!!


----------



## Nancy in VA

My baby


----------



## Nancy in VA

Nancy in VA said:


> My baby


----------



## lovevintagecoach

Butterlite said:


> Wow! Stunning!


Thank you !


----------



## lovevintagecoach

Red Dooney


----------



## houseof999

lovevintagecoach said:


> Red Dooney
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4633547


 Oh dear.. um what's the name of this beautiful bag?


----------



## Bag*Hound

finer_woman said:


> View attachment 4574410
> 
> 
> When you break too hard and she ends up face down. I need to strap her in next time. At least she has a nice butt.


----------



## lovevintagecoach

houseof999 said:


> Oh dear.. um what's the name of this beautiful bag?


 Thank you ! 
I wish I knew !  It was given to me several years ago.  I have doing some research trying to figure out the style !


----------



## LaVisioneer

Needed an excuse to wear navy today so I could try out this Fossil Ryder satchel:


----------



## JStew

LaVisioneer said:


> Needed an excuse to wear navy today so I could try out this Fossil Ryder satchel:
> 
> View attachment 4634850


I love Fossil.


----------



## LaVisioneer

JStew said:


> I love Fossil.


It's my first bag from them! Very high quality so far. Not too heavy for the size either.


----------



## lovevintagecoach

My....OMG I have wanted her forever , I am so excited I finally have a rogue, she is beautiful !  Olive rogue


----------



## tealocean

lovevintagecoach said:


> My....OMG I have wanted her forever , I am so excited I finally have a rogue, she is beautiful !  Olive rogue
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4635486


This is beautiful, and so fun to hear how happy you are. Congratulations on finding your dream bag!


----------



## tealocean

Nancy in VA said:


> View attachment 4633334


Those eyes get me every time!


----------



## CoachMaven

Old photo of mine, but this bag is ready for tomorrow, my Nomad in Butterscotch.


----------



## lovevintagecoach

tealocean said:


> This is beautiful, and so fun to hear how happy you are. Congratulations on finding your dream bag!


Thank you !  I love her!!


----------



## Luvpurplepurses

lovevintagecoach said:


> My....OMG I have wanted her forever , I am so excited I finally have a rogue, she is beautiful !  Olive rogue
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4635486


Beautiful, Enjoy!!


----------



## holiday123

Riley 18 today


----------



## lovevintagecoach

Luvpurplepurses said:


> Beautiful, Enjoy!!


Thank you !


----------



## simplyparticula

Moved into new to me Gramercy satchel. Not sure how I feel about her. Got her to be a workday bag, but she is just a bit too short to hold a file folder, but does hold my iPad Pro 11 - and all my everyday items.


----------



## houseof999

Cassie in metallic graphite!


----------



## Emilleigh

Beechwood Dreamer 36  Our first time out together I think I need one in black.


----------



## tealocean

houseof999 said:


> Cassie in metallic graphite!
> View attachment 4638952


 Beautiful!


----------



## tealocean

Emilleigh said:


> Beechwood Dreamer 36  Our first time out together I think I need one in black.
> View attachment 4638976


This is so beautiful! Would you believe I didn't know I would like the Beechwood color until I saw it in person? So classic.  Black too!


----------



## Emilleigh

tealocean said:


> This is so beautiful! Would you believe I didn't know I would like the Beechwood color until I saw it in person? So classic.  Black too!


Beechwood really is the perfect neutral color imo. I appreciate black and brown for their versatility but beechwood is my favorite  It’s hard to get a read on the color online, so I can understand you not knowing until you saw it in person!


----------



## shillinggirl88

Emilleigh said:


> Beechwood really is the perfect neutral color imo. I appreciate black and brown for their versatility but beechwood is my favorite  It’s hard to get a read on the color online, so I can understand you not knowing until you saw it in person!


I totally agree with you on beechwood!!!


----------



## Alexa5

Academy!


----------



## Iamminda

Alexa5 said:


> Academy!
> 
> View attachment 4640503



Wowee — this beauty deserves an Academy Award


----------



## tealocean

Alexa5 said:


> Academy!
> 
> View attachment 4640503


Happy little bag! I like your bright blue jacket too. I like how you have your great colors of jackets in the pics for even more pops of color.


----------



## JStew

My Parker this morning!!


----------



## houseof999

Just because someone was talking about this style bag reminded me to get mine out


----------



## tealocean

JStew said:


> My Parker this morning!!
> View attachment 4642375


----------



## tealocean

houseof999 said:


> Just because someone was talking about this style bag reminded me to get mine out
> View attachment 4642403


Beautiful! These colors look great together, and I love the little starfish charm!


----------



## houseof999

tealocean said:


> Beautiful! These colors look great together, and I love the little starfish charm!


Me too. I'm copying @whateve. I saw the charm on whateve's white Preston first. Then I tried to find a blue charm that would go but could never find a blue that matched it exactly so I gave and bought it when I found it.


----------



## tealocean

houseof999 said:


> Me too. I'm copying @whateve. I saw the charm on whateve's white Preston first. Then I tried to find a blue charm that would go but could never find a blue that matched it exactly so I gave and bought it when I found it.


I forgot WE has the charm too! Very nice. That shade of blue with the white makes me think of a relaxing sunny day!


----------



## whateve

houseof999 said:


> Just because someone was talking about this style bag reminded me to get mine out
> View attachment 4642403


Perfect!


----------



## TraGiv

Yesterday’s passenger: Dreamer 36


----------



## LaVisioneer

Not a Coach but needed to be hands free today! Accessorized with cherries charm


----------



## Morgan_Bellini

LaVisioneer said:


> Not a Coach but needed to be hands free today! Accessorized with cherries charm
> 
> View attachment 4643175


That is my favorite charm! I have mine on my vintage BT Willis right now. I love the pop of color it gives any dark colored bag.


----------



## tealocean

TraGiv said:


> Yesterday’s passenger: Dreamer 36
> View attachment 4642992


----------



## Lake Effect

Shoulder Purse, made in NYC, one of my favorite styles! Styling strap / hangtags courtesy of House!


----------



## houseof999

Lake Effect said:


> View attachment 4643831
> 
> Shoulder Purse, made in NYC, one of my favorite styles! Styling strap / hangtags courtesy of House!


Oh it looks so good with multiple hangtags! Love it!! I think I'll pull mine out soon since the rain is gone.


----------



## Lake Effect

houseof999 said:


> Oh it looks so good with multiple hangtags! Love it!! I think I'll pull mine out soon since the rain is gone.


It seemed like such a no brainer when you suggested seeing what bag straps I could borrow but it just never dawned on me to use a different color. I just get so single focused. But you helped me get past that block 
When I have time, I think I will take a hang tag pic and make it my avi.


----------



## Morgan_Bellini

Lake Effect said:


> View attachment 4643831
> 
> Shoulder Purse, made in NYC, one of my favorite styles! Styling strap / hangtags courtesy of House!


What a cool idea to use multiple hangtags and a different color strap!


----------



## tealocean

Lake Effect said:


> View attachment 4643831
> 
> Shoulder Purse, made in NYC, one of my favorite styles! Styling strap / hangtags courtesy of House!


 Nice picture!


----------



## Emilleigh

On our way to the outlet to see if there’s anything new, so I’m in the passenger seat, too  Customized Dreamer 36 - I’m obsessed! I absolutely love the Dreamer, and I’ve decided to get the regular size in black and gold. My coworkers were going crazy over this bag  I ordered the Cypress 36, as well. I can’t wait to see it in person!


----------



## Tosa22

Emilleigh said:


> On our way to the outlet to see if there’s anything new, so I’m in the passenger seat, too  Customized Dreamer 36 - I’m obsessed! I absolutely love the Dreamer, and I’ve decided to get the regular size in black and gold. My coworkers were going crazy over this bag  I ordered the Cypress 36, as well. I can’t wait to see it in person!


The tea roses look so cute on it!


----------



## Emilleigh

Tosa22 said:


> The tea roses look so cute on it!


I’m trying to convince myself I don’t need tea roses on every bag


----------



## Lake Effect

Emilleigh said:


> I’m trying to convince myself I don’t need tea roses on every bag


Let me know how that goes! When I saw the pic of your bag, my first thought was, how neat that you can add tea roses to everything!


----------



## lovevintagecoach

1941 saddle bag in 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 mineral..


----------



## keishapie1973

Pulled out an oldie but goodie...


----------



## SEWDimples

keishapie1973 said:


> Pulled out an oldie but goodie...


Bag twin. This is a beautiful bag.


----------



## Tosa22

lovevintagecoach said:


> 1941 saddle bag in
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4644996
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mineral..


The mineral color is so pretty.


----------



## SEWDimples

First trip for this beauty.


----------



## Nancy in VA

Finally wearing - love the size and the goat le
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 ather - strap stays on the shoulder


----------



## Sunshine mama

lovevintagecoach said:


> 1941 saddle bag in
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4644996
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mineral..


Gosh this color is soooooo pretty!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Nancy in VA said:


> Finally wearing - love the size and the goat le
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4645770
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ather - strap stays on the shoulder


It's gorgeous! Love the charm,  which is perfect with this bag!


----------



## lovevintagecoach

Sunshine mama said:


> Gosh this color is soooooo pretty!


It is such a gorgeous color !!


----------



## lovevintagecoach

Tosa22 said:


> The mineral color is so pretty.


It is !  I am totally in love with this color !


----------



## Yuki85

finer_woman said:


> View attachment 4574410
> 
> 
> When you break too hard and she ends up face down. I need to strap her in next time. At least she has a nice butt.



Hahaha it happened to my Celine luggage once and got the comment from my hubby: your face landed on the floor [emoji28]


----------



## lovevintagecoach

houseof999 said:


> Oh dear.. um what's the name of this beautiful bag?


I posted the bag on the Dooney thread, this is what I found out .


----------



## houseof999

lovevintagecoach said:


> I posted the bag on the Dooney thread, this is what I found out .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4645796


Ooh fancy name! Lol! Thank you so much!


----------



## lovevintagecoach

houseof999 said:


> Ooh fancy name! Lol! Thank you so much!



I know so exotic ! Lol.  You are welcome , hopefully you can find one !


----------



## Lake Effect

And don’t you have a rare Cashin bag with a contrasting strap and hangtags??


----------



## SEWDimples

Prussian Black/Blue Rogue.


----------



## houseof999

Lake Effect said:


> And don’t you have a rare Cashin bag with a contrasting strap and hangtags??


Is this question for me?


----------



## Emilleigh

Saddle rogue with Han and Chewie!


----------



## momofgirls

KF Tote 42


----------



## Lake Effect

houseof999 said:


> Is this question for me?


Yes!


----------



## whateve

houseof999 said:


> Is this question for me?


Don't you have everything? lol


----------



## shoes+handbags

SEWDimples said:


> Prussian Black/Blue Rogue.
> 
> View attachment 4647673


Love it! The bag charm goes perfectly with the bag.


----------



## lovevintagecoach

Swoon..... this beauty !!!


----------



## holiday123

Duffle 20 with whipstitch strap


----------



## whateve

holiday123 said:


> Duffle 20 with whipstitch strap


I remember anticipating this duffle before it came out, but I didn't realize it came out and I missed it! It's so pretty!


----------



## holiday123

whateve said:


> I remember anticipating this duffle before it came out, but I didn't realize it came out and I missed it! It's so pretty!


Thank you. I scored it on ebay for about $112, but I think it was a department store exclusive.  I really wanted the larger one that had I think purple in it.  Never found that one and not sure it was ever made.


----------



## SandraElle

Kristin Elevated Sage


----------



## Emilleigh

SandraElle said:


> Kristin Elevated Sage
> 
> View attachment 4648905


I absolutely love this bag! It’s so chic!


----------



## Emilleigh

holiday123 said:


> Duffle 20 with whipstitch strap


----------



## Lake Effect

tealocean said:


> Nice picture!



Ty! I literally just tidied up the jumble of reusable bags on my front seat and plopped the bag on my hat and gloves. Then I just click away until I get pic with decent light that isn’t blurry


----------



## tealocean

Lake Effect said:


> Ty! I literally just tidied up the jumble of reusable bags on my front seat and plopped the bag on my hat and gloves. Then I just click away until I get pic with decent light that isn’t blurry


 It's a cozy scene! You are just a natural at setting it up without trying.


----------



## Lake Effect

tealocean said:


> It's a cozy scene! You are just a natural at setting it up without trying.


----------



## houseof999

Lake Effect said:


> Yes!


I have the 50th anniversary one that's blue with coral contrast piping that @whateve also has. Is that the one you're talking about? 



whateve said:


> Don't you have everything? lol


Haha, just about but not quite! 
Just bought my first pocket bag in Burgundy!  ... For under $40 shipped! I thought I was buying Mahogany but it was a nice surprise when I discovered it's Burgundy!!


----------



## whateve

houseof999 said:


> I have the 50th anniversary one that's blue with coral contrast piping that @whateve also has. Is that the one you're talking about?
> 
> 
> Haha, just about but not quite!
> Just bought my first pocket bag in Burgundy!  ... For under $40 shipped! I thought I was buying Mahogany but it was a nice surprise when I discovered it's Burgundy!!


I used to have one in forest green but at the time I carried too much to be able to use it.


----------



## houseof999

whateve said:


> I used to have one in forest green but at the time I carried too much to be able to use it.


I don't think I've ever seen a green one. Just coral, yellow, black and this two tone version I have.


----------



## Lake Effect

houseof999 said:


> I have the 50th anniversary one that's blue with coral contrast piping that @whateve also has. Is that the one you're talking about?
> 
> 
> Haha, just about but not quite!
> Just bought my first pocket bag in Burgundy!  ... For under $40 shipped! I thought I was buying Mahogany but it was a nice surprise when I discovered it's Burgundy!!


No. I thought you had one much older, with a contrasting spaghetti strap and hang tags. I want to say the bag was a lighter color and the strap and hang tags were really bright.
ETA found it! This one :Which COACH bag are you carrying today?
Sigh. Would love a burgundy bag.


----------



## houseof999

Lake Effect said:


> No. I thought you had one much older, with a contrasting spaghetti strap and hang tags. I want to say the bag was a lighter color and the strap and hang tags were really bright.
> ETA found it! This one :Which COACH bag are you carrying today?
> Sigh. Would love a burgundy bag.


What style of Burgundy bag are you looking for?
ETA: I misunderstood your question. I thought you meant the bag itself had contrasting strap and I couldn't think of my yellow Bonnie Cashin one immediately.


----------



## whateve

houseof999 said:


> I don't think I've ever seen a green one. Just coral, yellow, black and this two tone version I have.


I misread, mine was a pocket purse not a pocket bag. I'm not sure what bag you're talking about.


----------



## Lake Effect

houseof999 said:


> What style of Burgundy bag are you looking for?


The problem is, I’m not sure 
I let a Marketing Tote in burgundy pass on by and I can’t  get it out of my mind. 
Possibly a Swagger.


----------



## simplyparticula

Back to Bleecker Brooklyn Messenger again, even though I’m tired of the gray. Tried to squeeze down to a tote only for work with a WOC, but it was too heavy.


----------



## houseof999

whateve said:


> I misread, mine was a pocket purse not a pocket bag. I'm not sure what bag you're talking about.


All I misunderstood and thought you were responding to the first half of post about a green stroll tote! 
I would love a green pocket purse! I'm in collection mode for that style. I have four/five colors so far but I will wait till later to get them.


----------



## Alexa5

Tabby 26, and it happens to match the Dark Fairytale tote bag


----------



## tealocean

Alexa5 said:


> Tabby 26, and it happens to match the Dark Fairytale tote bag
> 
> View attachment 4650883


----------



## tealocean

simplyparticula said:


> Back to Bleecker Brooklyn Messenger again, even though I’m tired of the gray. Tried to squeeze down to a tote only for work with a WOC, but it was too heavy.


Nice! The gray will look great on sunny days.


----------



## LVforValentine

Carrying this super handy Riley today. I love that it holds all my stuff including my phone and isn't bulky or lumpy.


----------



## tealocean

LVforValentine said:


> Carrying this super handy Riley today. I love that it holds all my stuff including my phone and isn't bulky or lumpy.


 This is so lovely and what a great color! I love the look of this bag!


----------



## lovevintagecoach

Black drifter ... love the all black .


----------



## tealocean

lovevintagecoach said:


> Black drifter ... love the all black .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4651878


Beautiful! I love the way this bag looks and wish they made it lighter somehow.


----------



## artax two

First time taking Regina out to work. In a rush and grabbed a scarf to tie on super quick. Trying to use the flash made one photo attempt come out bright red! Now I really want a red one!


----------



## houseof999

artax two said:


> First time taking Regina out to work. In a rush and grabbed a scarf to tie on super quick. Trying to use the flash made one photo attempt come out bright red! Now I really want a red one!


Love it! The scarf looks perfect on your Regina!  
Also... IDK how but I have seen many BT appearing red in many listings! It gets my heart pumping faster and then only to be disappointed when I see another pic where it is definitely BT color.


----------



## artax two

houseof999 said:


> Love it! The scarf looks perfect on your Regina!
> Also... IDK how but I have seen many BT appearing red in many listings! It gets my heart pumping faster and then only to be disappointed when I see another pic where it is definitely BT color.


Thanks! This was, I think, only my 2nd vintage bag purchase. When I saw the style for the first time I knew I loved it! It has a couple of  small pen marks and I think the turnlock needs to be replaced because the brass is in bad shape on the underside of the flap. But I'll give her some more adventures regardless.
I have also done the quick-click many a time on an item I thought was red only to be let down.


----------



## lovevintagecoach

It a bit on the heavier side .  But she is sooooo pretty ! Lol 


tealocean said:


> Beautiful! I love the way this bag looks and wish they made it lighter somehow.


----------



## LaVisioneer

artax two said:


> First time taking Regina out to work. In a rush and grabbed a scarf to tie on super quick. Trying to use the flash made one photo attempt come out bright red! Now I really want a red one!


Love Regina!!  My favorite vintage Coach bag from that era. 

I've been looking for a red Regina for a few years now. The only red ones I have seen online (eBay, mercari, poshmark) have been fake or in too bad shape for the price (ink stains). I'm thinking in person is how everyone finds alll the Reginas in cute colors but I have seen very few vintage Coach at second hand stores where I live  

I'm carrying a non Coach (but it was free!) accessorized with new Chelsea Champlain charm today


----------



## tealocean

artax two said:


> First time taking Regina out to work. In a rush and grabbed a scarf to tie on super quick. Trying to use the flash made one photo attempt come out bright red! Now I really want a red one!


----------



## tealocean

lovevintagecoach said:


> It a bit on the heavier side .  But she is sooooo pretty ! Lol


So pretty!


----------



## artax two

LaVisioneer said:


> Love Regina!!  My favorite vintage Coach bag from that era.
> 
> I've been looking for a red Regina for a few years now. The only red ones I have seen online (eBay, mercari, poshmark) have been fake or in too bad shape for the price (ink stains). I'm thinking in person is how everyone finds alll the Reginas in cute colors but I have seen very few vintage Coach at second hand stores where I live
> 
> I'm carrying a non Coach (but it was free!) accessorized with new Chelsea Champlain charm today
> View attachment 4652864


I hear ya. I am so jealous of everyone's thrift finds and savings. It seemed difficult to find a Regina in British tan in a good state at the  price I wanted to spend, but I did find this one so I went for it. I'm glad I did. I have a British tan daypack that is a little sunfaded and it's darker under the flap than everywhere else. I was so glad to see the Regina did not have that problem. It's a nice even coloring. It carried over my shoulder so well today and looked so cute when I caught my reflection walking through the glass areas at work.


----------



## Morgan_Bellini

houseof999 said:


> Love it! The scarf looks perfect on your Regina!
> Also... IDK how but I have seen many BT appearing red in many listings! It gets my heart pumping faster and then only to be disappointed when I see another pic where it is definitely BT color.


This happens to me with black bags looking purple in auction photos! So many times I've choked on my coffee while trying to stab at the BIN button before anyone else does....only to realize it's black, not purple.


----------



## SandraElle

28 year old Speedy 35.


----------



## AstridRhapsody

Cheating today with RM but she's paired with a Coach charm.


----------



## Glttglam

Harley77 said:


> Cheating today with RM but she's paired with a Coach charm.


Beautiful! What is the name of this Rebecca Minkoff? I've never seen this bag before.


----------



## AstridRhapsody

Glttglam said:


> Beautiful! What is the name of this Rebecca Minkoff? I've never seen this bag before.


Thanks!! MAB quilted satchel, it's very lightweight with really nice organization inside.


----------



## houseof999

Morgan_Bellini said:


> This happens to me with black bags looking purple in auction photos! So many times I've choked on my coffee while trying to stab at the BIN button before anyone else does....only to realize it's black, not purple.



And I always mistake some black ones for dark green!


----------



## Morgan_Bellini

houseof999 said:


> And I always mistake some black ones for dark green!


Yes! Those get me too!


----------



## simplyparticula

Whitney Top Handle - new to me. The new Willis made me remember this style from my youth - same top handle hardware. She cleaned up nicely and I love the black nickel hardware.


----------



## Glttglam

Harley77 said:


> Thanks!! MAB quilted satchel, it's very lightweight with really nice organization inside.


Oh wow, thank you I would’ve never guessed that was a MAB


----------



## Emilleigh

Ivy Rogue with floral interior! I love the smooth leather, it seems to be a little more sturdy than the pebbled leather. I am searching for a charm to hang from the bag, too! I’d love to find a similar flower to the interior.


----------



## redwood66

Emilleigh said:


> Ivy Rogue with floral interior! I love the smooth leather, it seems to be a little more sturdy than the pebbled leather. I am searching for a charm to hang from the bag, too! I’d love to find a similar flower to the interior.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4653845


Very pretty.  The crystal bow charm might look nice too.


----------



## Emilleigh

redwood66 said:


> Very pretty.  The crystal bow charm might look nice too.


Ooooh, I had never seen this charm before you mentioned it! It’s beautiful! Thank you for the suggestion


----------



## holiday123

Purple saddle


----------



## Sarah03

Cooper!!


----------



## Emilleigh

holiday123 said:


> Purple saddle


Holy smokes, she’s beautiful


----------



## Emilleigh

Sarah03 said:


> Cooper!!


What is the name of your charm? I love this bag in pink!


----------



## SEWDimples

SandraElle said:


> 28 year old Speedy 35.
> 
> View attachment 4653164


It looks so good.



Harley77 said:


> Cheating today with RM but she's paired with a Coach charm.


I like the unique design.



Emilleigh said:


> Ivy Rogue with floral interior! I love the smooth leather, it seems to be a little more sturdy than the pebbled leather. I am searching for a charm to hang from the bag, too! I’d love to find a similar flower to the interior.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4653845


Bag twin! I love the smooth leather Rogue, especially in the Ivy color. I own Beechwood as well.






holiday123 said:


> Purple saddle


Pretty color.



Sarah03 said:


> Cooper!!


Love this bag and the color looks great.


----------



## anthrosphere

iuvcoach said:


> View attachment 4631548
> 
> Yes this the smaller size. I am loving this tote. It is easy to use and holds everything I need.  I used it today as a crossbody out shopping and it was great. Very happy I decided to go for it.


Beautiful!! I love your robot charm, too. She's so cute.


----------



## Emilleigh

SEWDimples said:


> Bag twin! I love the smooth leather Rogue, especially in the Ivy color. I own Beechwood as well.


 beechwood is gorgeous!! I love that bag so much!


----------



## iuvcoach

anthrosphere said:


> Beautiful!! I love your robot charm, too. She's so cute.


Thank you!!


----------



## Sarah03

Emilleigh said:


> What is the name of your charm? I love this bag in pink!


Thanks! This is the charm:


----------



## Luvpurplepurses

Sarah03 said:


> Cooper!!


Elegant and the charm is perfect!


----------



## Sarah03

Luvpurplepurses said:


> Elegant and the charm is perfect!


Thanks! She is a classy lady!


----------



## TraGiv

After chauffeuring the Dreamer 36 for two weeks.  I finally decided to switch passengers. Today’s passenger is my Tabby Hobo.


----------



## Bagmedic

Emilleigh said:


> Ivy Rogue with floral interior! I love the smooth leather, it seems to be a little more sturdy than the pebbled leather. I am searching for a charm to hang from the bag, too! I’d love to find a similar flower to the interior.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4653845


Wished this was still in the sale but don't see it.  I purchased this bag when it was in a SAS event but remember how unique the color was and loved the floral bow print interior.  I prefer this style to the shoulder bag one.


----------



## holiday123

Butterscotch


----------



## SEWDimples

Bagmedic said:


> Wished this was still in the sale but don't see it.  I purchased this bag when it was in a SAS event but remember how unique the color was and loved the floral bow print interior.  I prefer this style to the shoulder bag one.


I own this bag too. I really like the color and I’m a fan of the smooth leather. It looks so classy.


----------



## Birthdayconfetti

Happy super bowl! Borrowing my moms pretty Kaffe troupe crossbody. This collection is amazing. I love this particular flower in the corner.


----------



## Teagaggle

holiday123 said:


> Butterscotch


I had this in my sell pile until this!


----------



## holiday123

Teagaggle said:


> I had this in my sell pile until this!


Oh good, I'm glad I posted it, you can't get rid of butterscotch!


----------



## Tosa22

holiday123 said:


> Butterscotch


That strap looks so nice with it!


----------



## redwood66

Teagaggle said:


> I had this in my sell pile until this!


I wish I could make a sell pile but every time I take some out to try I find I like them too much.  

Glad you are keeping the butterscotch because it is a beautiful color.


----------



## Teagaggle

redwood66 said:


> I wish I could make a sell pile but every time I take some out to try I find I like them too much.
> 
> Glad you are keeping the butterscotch because it is a beautiful color.


Thanks. I bought it 2nd hand & it saw better days.
I was lucky to have sold several bags over the last month.


----------



## Emilleigh

Oxblood Drifter satchel


----------



## Teagaggle

Earth soft Borough...taking some rarely used bags for another spin before a next Ebay purge...


----------



## iuvcoach

Field Tote with Dunkin’ Dounts


----------



## whateve

iuvcoach said:


> Field Tote with Dunkin’ Dounts


We just a Dunkin' Donuts in our town. We tried to go there today but it was mobbed.


----------



## holiday123

Emery with link strap because why not lol


----------



## whateve

holiday123 said:


> Emery with link strap because why not lol


I wish mine was here already! It's not coming until Monday. That's such a long time.


----------



## holiday123

whateve said:


> I wish mine was here already! It's not coming until Monday. That's such a long time.


I know, I hate waiting.. Monday > March lol


----------



## FloraDB

houseof999 said:


> Just because someone was talking about this style bag reminded me to get mine out
> View attachment 4642403


oh that's so cute!!!


----------



## LaVisioneer

holiday123 said:


> Emery with link strap because why not lol



Oh that's so cool that the strap fits! Looks really nice! Very jealous of the purple saddle bag that came with the strap!


----------



## BeachBagGal

holiday123 said:


> Emery with link strap because why not lol


Omg I LOVE this combo!!!


----------



## BeachBagGal

whateve said:


> I wish mine was here already! It's not coming until Monday. That's such a long time.


You ordered one???


----------



## whateve

BeachBagGal said:


> You ordered one???


Yes!!!


----------



## MrsGAM

Sticking with my Gramercy Small Top Handle all weekend since it’s supposed to get a bit wet. Switched up the hang tag with a different charm tonight.


----------



## SEWDimples

Love this little Dreamer.


----------



## Lake Effect

Tomato red! Pocket Bag, circa 1990. I want to visit this bag for a week. It was my intention to pull it out for Christmas, but it never happened. I have to find a mixed metal fob I  have that is a nice touch to add to it.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Frame 23 bag with my DIY strap.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Lake Effect said:


> View attachment 4661466
> 
> Tomato red! Pocket Bag, circa 1990. I want to visit this bag for a week. It was my intention to pull it out for Christmas, but it never happened. I have to find a mixed metal fob I  have that is a nice touch to add to it.


It's great timing to get this out for a week since red=Valentine's Day!
I'm loving this tomato red... so pretty!


----------



## holiday123

KF tabby. Super lightweight, loving it!


----------



## LaVisioneer

Still carrying this little bag accessorized with some Coach for V-Day! I think they match perfectly! I just realized that I apparently don't own any red bags at all  some maroon/crimson and one blush but they are very tiny bags


----------



## SEWDimples

Lake Effect said:


> View attachment 4661466
> 
> Tomato red! Pocket Bag, circa 1990. I want to visit this bag for a week. It was my intention to pull it out for Christmas, but it never happened. I have to find a mixed metal fob I  have that is a nice touch to add to it.


How does the Pocket Bag compare to the Compartment Bag? Dimensions?


----------



## Iamminda

Happy VDay Week


----------



## Emilleigh

I snagged a Cassie from Macy’s at 40% off and it ended up being the C turn lock like I was hoping I love how my charms look on the side, and it holds a ton!
It’s not big enough for my work stuff, so I’m using my beechwood Edie for the overflow.


----------



## Caspin22

Iamminda said:


> Happy VDay Week



I want a Sullivan Hobo just to hug and squeeze!!


----------



## Iamminda

Caspin22 said:


> I want a Sullivan Hobo just to hug and squeeze!!



I do squeeze/squish my Sullivans a little more than my other hobos (but don’t tell them ok? Lol).


----------



## BeachBagGal

Iamminda said:


> Happy VDay Week


Wow what a gorgeous color! ❤️


----------



## Iamminda

BeachBagGal said:


> Wow what a gorgeous color! ❤️


Thanks BBG .  A great pop of color, isn’t it?


----------



## BeachBagGal

Iamminda said:


> Thanks BBG .  A great pop of color, isn’t it?


Yes it is!!


----------



## whateve

SEWDimples said:


> How does the Pocket Bag compare to the Compartment Bag? Dimensions?


It's bigger. The pocket bag (9875) is 11 x 7 3/4 x 2 3/4 inches. The compartment bag (9850) is 9 1/2 x 6 x 2 1/4 inches.


----------



## SEWDimples

whateve said:


> It's bigger. The pocket bag (9875) is 11 x 7 3/4 x 2 3/4 inches. The compartment bag (9850) is 9 1/2 x 6 x 2 1/4 inches.


Thanks @whateve! Lately, I've been buying some vintage bags, which includes Convertible Clutch (9635), Pocket Purse (9755) and Compartment Bag (9875). Now I want add the Pocket Bag to my collection because I like the size and @Lake Effect posted a very nice picture of a red one. I would like to find it in a great color. Did it come in a nice variety of Coach colors?


----------



## whateve

SEWDimples said:


> Thanks @whateve! Lately, I've been buying some vintage bags, which includes Convertible Clutch (9635), Pocket Purse (9755) and Compartment Bag (9875). Now I want add the Pocket Bag to my collection because I like the size and @Lake Effect posted a very nice picture of a red one. I would like to find it in a great color. Did it come in a nice variety of Coach colors?


You're welcome. I don't think they made it very long so they are kind of hard to find. The ad I have says it came in black, BT, mahogany, burgundy, navy, putty, red, and tabac. That doesn't mean there weren't other colors. There was also a similar bag called a spectator (9795 and 9796) that also came in flannel grey and mocha.


----------



## SEWDimples

Correction:


SEWDimples said:


> Thanks @whateve! Lately, I've been buying some vintage bags, which includes Convertible Clutch (9635), Pocket Purse (9755) and Compartment Bag (_*9850*_). Now I want add the Pocket Bag to my collection because I like the size and @Lake Effect posted a very nice picture of a red one. I would like to find it in a great color. Did it come in a nice variety of Coach colors?


----------



## Sunshine mama

The light made the bag look two toned. But it's just one color.
This Parker.


----------



## houseof999

Sunshine mama said:


> The light made the bag look two toned. But it's just one color.
> This Parker.



I wish I had bought something in that washed red! Your bag is so beautiful!


----------



## Lake Effect

SEWDimples said:


> How does the Pocket Bag compare to the Compartment Bag? Dimensions?


It was a purchase early on in my dive into vintage Coach a few years back. I had not seen a red bag in like new condition before and when the seller accepted an offer under $100 I was shocked. I haven’t used it much though. It is faded slightly on one side of the flap and has a few creases marks from shipping! I feel like I can fit a little more in the Plaza Large without it smooshing the flap. I bet the Pocket would look nice in burgundy or green, if they are available. They come up regularly on eBay in black and the neutrals. I have yet to another red.


----------



## Sunshine mama

houseof999 said:


> I wish I had bought something in that washed red! Your bag is so beautiful!


Thank you!


----------



## Birthdayconfetti

I purchased a red troupe 16 and a red tabby 26 for Valentine’s Day but they’re coming in on Monday  using my kaffe academy backpack 23 in the meantime.


----------



## holiday123

1941 Red saddle with rexy heart charm I forgot I bought.


----------



## holiday123

Kat today


----------



## IntheOcean

holiday123 said:


> Kat today


Oh boy, leather, suede and python all in one bag, that's like Christmas! Gorgeous bag, I'm off to google the hell out of it.


----------



## RuedeNesle

holiday123 said:


> 1941 Red saddle with rexy heart charm I forgot I bought.


  I love the rexy heart charm too!


----------



## Birthdayconfetti

Cadet blue melody. I love this bag. It feels so luxurious.


----------



## holiday123

Willis 18


----------



## inkfade

My Mae in flax this morning!!


----------



## mommaoosh

Willis 18 in flax. Love this bag!


----------



## Sunshine mama

holiday123 said:


> Willis 18





mommaoosh said:


> Willis 18 in flax. Love this bag!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4668227



You both have beauties for sure!!


----------



## ditzydi

Took Aurora out to pick up some books at the library and to get her hang tag heat stamped.


----------



## Sunshine mama

ditzydi said:


> Took Aurora out to pick up some books at the library and to get her hang tag heat stamped.


So pretty!
At first I was like... how is the bag suspended?


----------



## ditzydi

Sunshine mama said:


> So pretty!
> At first I was like... how is the bag suspended?


I've had way too many purses fall out of the seat and get scratched when brake due to getting cut off in traffic.  So I try and hang them over the seat head if they have a crossbody strap.  If not, then I buckle them in.


----------



## Sunshine mama

ditzydi said:


> I've had way too many purses fall out of the seat and get scratched when brake due to getting cut off in traffic.  So I try and hang them over the seat head if they have a crossbody strap.  If not, then I buckle them in.


Great idea!


----------



## IntheOcean

ditzydi said:


> If not, then I buckle them in.


Gotta keep your babies safe!  But yeah, I totally get it.


----------



## ditzydi

IntheOcean said:


> Gotta keep your babies safe!  But yeah, I totally get it.


Absolutely!  I like to think I’ve become wiser on how to care for my bags now that I’m older.


----------



## SEWDimples

Black Rogue 36 with whipstitch handles. Her first trip.


----------



## IntheOcean

SEWDimples said:


> Black Rogue 36 with whipstitch handles. Here first trip.
> 
> View attachment 4671168


She's a beauty!


----------



## Lake Effect

ditzydi said:


> I've had way too many purses fall out of the seat and get scratched when brake due to getting cut off in traffic.  So I try and hang them over the seat head if they have a crossbody strap.  If not, then I buckle them in.


Okay good, I am not the only one contemplating how I position my bag amongst other front seat items after several incidents reaching to see how a bag fared after sudden braking!


----------



## holiday123

Buttercup. Ditched the novelty strap because I didn't feel like ironing lol.


----------



## SEWDimples

Trying hard to use my many beautiful bags.


----------



## SEWDimples

holiday123 said:


> Buttercup. Ditched the novelty strap because I didn't feel like ironing lol.


I love both of these colors.


----------



## Morgan_Bellini

holiday123 said:


> Buttercup. Ditched the novelty strap because I didn't feel like ironing lol.


What is this bag?!? Is it a new Derby? It's stunning!


----------



## holiday123

SEWDimples said:


> I love both of these colors.


Thank you! I've been looking for a good yellow bag for a while now!


----------



## holiday123

Morgan_Bellini said:


> What is this bag?!? Is it a new Derby? It's stunning!


Thank you. I can't remember the name only the nickname a tpfer gave her lol. My store will probably look at me crazy for calling her Ms. Potbelly lol


----------



## Chrisenvouge88

Hitting the  road with my Edie today


----------



## Birthdayconfetti

I just started nursing school so I haven’t found the time to get excited about my new Marleigh. This is hands down my favorite 1941 bag ever. Looking at it brings me so much joy in these dark times! Lol.  Here’s to finding school-life balance.


----------



## tealocean

Iamminda said:


> Happy VDay Week


Oh this color is stunning!! And the bag too! Is this pink ruby?


----------



## tealocean

SEWDimples said:


> Love this little Dreamer.
> 
> View attachment 4661278


Beautiful!


----------



## Iamminda

tealocean said:


> Oh this color is stunning!! And the bag too! Is this pink ruby?



Thanks TO .  Yes, it is pink ruby — pretty vibrant and bold


----------



## BeachBagGal

holiday123 said:


> Buttercup. Ditched the novelty strap because I didn't feel like ironing lol.


Love these colors!! How does Buttercup compare to Yolk?


----------



## houseof999

@BeachBagGal  I hope this kind of helps till someone can post both bags next to each other.


----------



## BeachBagGal

houseof999 said:


> @BeachBagGal  I hope this kind of helps till someone can post both bags next to each other.
> View attachment 4676071


Thanks! You know how it can be with colors not being accurately depicted online.


----------



## SandraElle

Cheating with Tory.


----------



## lovevintagecoach




----------



## Morgan_Bellini

Birthdayconfetti said:


> I just started nursing school so I haven’t found the time to get excited about my new Marleigh. This is hands down my favorite 1941 bag ever. Looking at it brings me so much joy in these dark times! Lol.  Here’s to finding school-life balance.


You can do it! It won't be easy but it will be worth it!! Finding small joys such as your lovely Marleigh is what got me through years of working full time and going to school.


----------



## SEWDimples

Using this beauty for the first time.


----------



## BusyAlicia

Birthdayconfetti said:


> I just started nursing school so I haven’t found the time to get excited about my new Marleigh. This is hands down my favorite 1941 bag ever. Looking at it brings me so much joy in these dark times! Lol.  Here’s to finding school-life balance.


Bag twins! It’s so gorgeous!


----------



## Tosa22

Drifter has been my bag all week. Love the chestnut color.


----------



## JStew

Green Turnlock Crossbody inside my midnight navy tote.


----------



## mommaoosh

JStew said:


> Green Turnlock Crossbody inside my midnight navy tote.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4679424


I keep telling myself I don't need one of those little turnlocks but that green was made for that bag. It's so pretty!


----------



## JStew

mommaoosh said:


> I keep telling myself I don't need one of those little turnlocks but that green was made for that bag. It's so pretty!


It’s reminds me of springtime!!! I love it.


----------



## lovevintagecoach

Metallic Dreamer 36


----------



## LaVisioneer

Got a new (not Coach) tote. I liked that this one easily fits 8.5x11" papers but still has a slim profile that works with my petite frame. It's slimmer than the Coach city or gallery totes. Accessorized with a Coach charm for the nice weather here today:


----------



## holiday123

Cooper shoulder


----------



## Luvpurplepurses

holiday123 said:


> Cooper shoulder


Pretty color!


----------



## shillinggirl88

Lovely Dark Denim❤️


----------



## Alexa5

Put it right to use!


----------



## Teagaggle

holiday123 said:


> Cooper shoulder


Ahhhh....I never would have put these together. Going home to play around!


----------



## lovevintagecoach

Alexa5 said:


> Put it right to use!
> 
> View attachment 4686338


Sooooo jealous !  I want this bag so bad , I was heartbroken when I missed it on the fos!!


----------



## redwood66

Alexa5 said:


> Put it right to use!
> 
> View attachment 4686338


So cute.  I see you changed the strap.  I plan on using my Ellie strap with this instead of the chain.


----------



## Alexa5

redwood66 said:


> So cute.  I see you changed the strap.  I plan on using my Ellie strap with this instead of the chain.


Yes, I hate the chain straps ever since one of them left some kind of stain on a white tshirt.  I gave up all of them and use leather straps.  Good luck with your bag and strap!


----------



## faintlymacabre

This 1941 men's messenger that I forget the name of...


----------



## tealocean

Alexa5 said:


> Put it right to use!
> 
> View attachment 4686338


Wow! This is very cool!


----------



## Caspin22

faintlymacabre said:


> This 1941 men's messenger that I forget the name of...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4686665



Wow, everything about this is gorgeous.  Cool and classy.


----------



## lovevintagecoach

Dreamer tote and Winnie.  (I just picked her up to rehab.)


----------



## Bagmedic

faintlymacabre said:


> This 1941 men's messenger that I forget the name of...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4686665


Is it the musette?  It seemed kind of big once you check out the measurements.  I like it but know it will be too big for me.


----------



## faintlymacabre

Bagmedic said:


> Is it the musette?  It seemed kind of big once you check out the measurements.  I like it but know it will be too big for me.



I searched up some details.  It's item 27758, called the Utility Bag Messenger (so boring).  It was available in Black and Heather Grey, as well as a brown one with Keith Haring graphics.


----------



## SEWDimples

Black Darla 32.


----------



## shillinggirl88

Target run...didn’t expect to find TP but wow found these!


----------



## Teagaggle

shillinggirl88 said:


> Target run...didn’t expect to find TP but wow found these!


You could probably put those wipes on Ebay & fund another bag purchase! LOL...sad but true! Odd times, for sure. Hope everyone is staying safe! My office just mandated a two week work from home rule.


----------



## shillinggirl88

Teagaggle said:


> You could probably put those wipes on Ebay & fund another bag purchase! LOL...sad but true! Odd times, for sure. Hope everyone is staying safe! My office just mandated a two week work from home rule.


Ha ha pure craziness! Schools are now going to be closed for 1.5 week or possibly 2 weeks.


----------



## Sunshine mama

holiday123 said:


> Buttercup. Ditched the novelty strap because I didn't feel like ironing lol.


Too pretty for words my friend!!!!!!!!!!!
Two of my fave colors, yellow and red!!!


----------



## MrsGAM

shillinggirl88 said:


> Target run...didn’t expect to find TP but wow found these!


We were surprised to be able to stock up on Clorox wipes, too! Those seem to be better stocked than hand sanitizer, or maybe people just aren't buying them. My mom has an unintentional hoard of those wipes at her house - she buys them in bulk from Costco.



Teagaggle said:


> You could probably put those wipes on Ebay & fund another bag purchase! LOL...sad but true! Odd times, for sure. Hope everyone is staying safe! My office just mandated a two week work from home rule.


I wish my office would mandate a work from home rule! We have some salesmen that just came back from a trade show in Las Vegas who are working from home for a week, but everyone else is coming into the office.


----------



## shillinggirl88

Teagaggle said:


> You could probably put those wipes on Ebay & fund another bag purchase! LOL...sad but true! Odd times, for sure. Hope everyone is staying safe! My office just mandated a two week work from home rule.


Glad you can work from home. My daughters school is closed for two weeks. Luckily I work at 2-3 person office so I’ll take her along.


----------



## Lilybarb

Teagaggle said:


> You could probably put those wipes on Ebay & fund another bag purchase! LOL...sad but true! Odd times, for sure. Hope everyone is staying safe! My office just mandated a two week work from home rule.


That is FUNNY!    I just do not understand the craziness over wipes. If you have Clorox, Lysol, Mr. Clean - even vinegar - WHY are wipes SO important?


----------



## Teagaggle

Lilybarb said:


> That is FUNNY!    I just do not understand the craziness over wipes. If you have Clorox, Lysol, Mr. Clean - even vinegar - WHY are wipes SO important?


Same reason milk, eggs & bread are during an impending storm.
It's all so overwhelming so I think better safe than sorry!


----------



## Lilybarb

Teagaggle said:


> Same reason milk, eggs & bread are during an impending storm.
> It's all so overwhelming so I think better safe than sorry!


Oh I can understand a couple of canisters of wipes if you need them but not taking every one from the shelf or panicking because people ARE hoarding them & none are to be found - & I'm immunosuppressed. Any number of household items will kill the germs.      Keep calm & carry on....


----------



## lovevintagecoach

My cute little green soho for St. Paddy’s day


----------



## whateve

shillinggirl88 said:


> Target run...didn’t expect to find TP but wow found these!


I went through a cleaning phase in January and ordered a bunch of cleaning wipes then. I had no idea then how valuable they would become.


----------



## amateurjeweler

Working from home for the foreseeable future, so I grabbed some files from the office today before the lockdown at midnight. The charm is part of my PCE charm haul. It'll be a while before it gets used again.


----------



## houseof999

amateurjeweler said:


> Working from home for the foreseeable future, so I grabbed some files from the office today before the lockdown at midnight. The charm is part of my PCE charm haul. It'll be a while before it gets used again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4693887
> View attachment 4693888


So pretty! What color is the bag? Flax?


----------



## amateurjeweler

houseof999 said:


> So pretty! What color is the bag? Flax?


Thank you  It's light saddle, and it really comes alive in the sunlight! 

I haven't seen Flax yet in person, but I'm really curious about the Metropolitan Slim Brief in that color for spring/summer.


----------



## elvisfan4life

Lilybarb said:


> Oh I can understand a couple of canisters of wipes if you need them but not taking every one from the shelf or panicking because people ARE hoarding them & none are to be found - & I'm immunosuppressed. Any number of household items will kill the germs.      Keep calm & carry on....


Well said in the UK our medical staff are working in critical care for 48 hours when they leave work to buy food the shelves are bare -have a heart leave essentials in stores for them or leave a care package of fresh fruit and veg or chocolate at your local hospital they could be looking after someone you love soon


----------



## Lilybarb

elvisfan4life said:


> Well said in the UK our medical staff are working in critical care for 48 hours when they leave work to buy food the shelves are bare -have a heart leave essentials in stores for them or leave a care package of fresh fruit and veg or chocolate at your local hospital they could be looking after someone you love soon


@elvisfan4life     Thanks for agreeing but you're in the wrong thread hon.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

holiday123 said:


> Cooper shoulder


The charm and strap are a great addition.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Somebody needs to start the "Who's On Your Sofa??" thread.


----------



## Teagaggle

MiaBorsa said:


> Somebody needs to start the "Who's On Your Sofa??" thread.


AMEN!


----------



## holiday123

Back in sunlight to run to the store.


----------



## mommaoosh

holiday123 said:


> Back in sunlight to run to the store.


I had to order this after seeing yours. I have the flax but I love it with the brass hardware. So bright and beautiful!


----------



## Luvpurplepurses

holiday123 said:


> Back in sunlight to run to the store.


Beautiful!


----------



## Lake Effect

I was desperate for human interaction  and my friend wanted to give me a few items so we met in a parking lot and chatted for a bit through our open windows in the rain! She's a keeper! Garcia Flap has a bit of a sheen effect, sort of like patent leather, perfect for rain.


----------



## Lee22

Went out to support a local restaurant business


----------



## mommaoosh

Tweed Tabby 26


----------



## Luvpurplepurses

Lee22 said:


> Went out to support a local restaurant business
> View attachment 4703438


Pretty color!


----------



## Lee22

Luvpurplepurses said:


> Pretty color!


Thank you!


----------



## alana171

Took a quick trip to drop Birthday cards and Easter eggs (whilst maintaining my distance!) at my parents so finally got to take my new Market Tote out into the world ❤️ Now to find an organiser for inside.


----------



## lovevintagecoach

Chalk nomad ....


----------



## Lilybarb

lovevintagecoach said:


> Chalk nomad ....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4707287


Love to see others' fringe bags! Yours is Beautiful! 
I owned a bag in the early 70s that was all suede - the thick kind not like today & oooh that lovely suede smell! - that had long suede fringe all the way around it. Each time I see a beautiful fringed bag I get a twinge of nostalgia.


----------



## lovevintagecoach

Lilybarb said:


> Love to see others' fringe bags! Yours is Beautiful!
> I owned a bag in the early 70s that was all suede - the thick kind not like today & oooh that lovely suede smell! - that had long suede fringe all the way around it. Each time I see a beautiful fringed bag I get a twinge of nostalgia.


Thank you ..... I love bags with fringe !   I probably have more than I should lol .  I am such a sucker for them


----------



## holiday123

Tabby top handle


----------



## Birthdayconfetti

Black Cass. Perfect for everyday.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Still my tiny bag to hold the essentials.


----------



## Sunshine mama

holiday123 said:


> Back in sunlight to run to the store.


Beautiful!!


----------



## Bagmedic

Sunshine mama said:


> Still my tiny bag to hold the essentials.


Would that tiny bag hold an iphone 11 Pro?  So cute!


----------



## inkfade

My large Rexy clutch


----------



## IntheOcean

mommaoosh said:


> Tweed Tabby 26
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4703447


Wow, I don't think I've ever seen this with tweed before, and I love it!


----------



## lovevintagecoach

My station bag and kaffe tote


----------



## holiday123

Troupe


----------



## Nancy in VA

lovevintagecoach said:


> My station bag and kaffe tote
> View attachment 4716609


Bag twin on the Kaffe tote - in vintage bag is that hunter green?  or did it have another name?


----------



## Nancy in VA

holiday123 said:


> Back in sunlight to run to the store.


That yellow is just so beautiful


----------



## lovevintagecoach

Nancy in VA said:


> Bag twin on the Kaffe tote - in vintage bag is that hunter green?  or did it have another name?


It is bottle green . It looks a little lighter in person.


----------



## Sunshine mama

holiday123 said:


> Troupe


What a sweet color. 
Did the cute strap come with the bag?


----------



## Sunshine mama

This micro Sierra.


----------



## holiday123

Sunshine mama said:


> What a sweet color.
> Did the cute strap come with the bag?


The strap came with my saffron Kat 20. The straps that come with these bags are just too long for me to use on the shoulder.


----------



## Morgan_Bellini

A four scoop caramel cashew sundae! Oh, and an unnamed (test run?) vintage Coach style 9989 bag.


----------



## Iamminda

Morgan_Bellini said:


> A four scoop caramel cashew sundae! Oh, and an unnamed (test run?) vintage Coach style 9989 bag.
> View attachment 4719322



That yummy sundae would totally make my day .  Cashews on a sundae sound fantastic.  Enjoy!


----------



## Morgan_Bellini

Iamminda said:


> That yummy sundae would totally make my day .  Cashews on a sundae sound fantastic.  Enjoy!


Thank you! It was divine! I will not be losing any weight this week though. I'm well on my way to the "quarantine 15" and that's ok.


----------



## Lee22

Thumper took a ride with me to the ATM


----------



## Sunshine mama

Lee22 said:


> Thumper took a ride with me to the ATM
> View attachment 4719364


How cute! He looks so serious!


----------



## Lee22

Sunshine mama said:


> How cute! He looks so serious!


Right looks like he is wondering where is his face covering Lol.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Lee22 said:


> Right looks like he is wondering where is his face covering Lol.


----------



## Luvpurplepurses

Lee22 said:


> Thumper took a ride with me to the ATM
> View attachment 4719364


OMG the cutness factor!!!!


----------



## Katinahat

Lee22 said:


> Went out to support a local restaurant business
> View attachment 4703438


This is lovely! I like the colour and style. Can I ask, is it the Charlie and what size is it if it is.


----------



## Lee22

Katinahat said:


> This is lovely! I like the colour and style. Can I ask, is it the Charlie and what size is it if it is.


Thank you - Yes it is the regular size Charlie bucket bag in Stone Blue. Very surprise how well this bag fits - it sits on my shoulder very comfortably and doesn't fall off.  I have 3 colors now - trying not to buy another.


----------



## holiday123

Heading to Costco business center for one last hurrah before they convert to a fulfillment center.


----------



## winnielovr.

holiday123 said:


> Heading to Costco business center for one last hurrah before they convert to a fulfillment center.


Oh my. The green is super gorgeous. I bought the pewter/blue bell and found it to be just the right size for me. It is buttery soft.


----------



## Sunshine mama

holiday123 said:


> Heading to Costco business center for one last hurrah before they convert to a fulfillment center.


This is such a lovely picture! I love green/purple combo!


----------



## holiday123

winnielovr. said:


> Oh my. The green is super gorgeous. I bought the pewter/blue bell and found it to be just the right size for me. It is buttery soft.


Green was my first! I now have 6. I just love this style, it is small enough to not get in my way when I'm shopping, but still fits everything I need. I had to talk myself off the ledge when I saw bluebell. It is so pretty, but I have so much blue...seeing your avatar is making me want to order it though...


----------



## holiday123

Sunshine mama said:


> This is such a lovely picture! I love green/purple combo!


Thank you!


----------



## lovevintagecoach

Heading to Michigan with this little beauty .


----------



## Sunshine mama

lovevintagecoach said:


> Heading to Michigan with this little beauty .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4721889


Oh what a beautiful bag. And the cherries!!!!
I think I need those cherries now.


----------



## RuedeNesle

lovevintagecoach said:


> Heading to Michigan with this little beauty .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4721889





Sunshine mama said:


> Oh what a beautiful bag. And the cherries!!!!
> I think I need those cherries now.


What she said!


----------



## lovevintagecoach

RuedeNesle said:


> What she said!


Thank you !!


----------



## lovevintagecoach

Sunshine mama said:


> Oh what a beautiful bag. And the cherries!!!!
> I think I need those cherries now.


Thank you !


----------



## holiday123

Tabby 26 today


----------



## Lake Effect

Just the essentials. Vintage Shoulder Purse, early or mid '80s.


----------



## Lake Effect

lovevintagecoach said:


> Heading to Michigan with this little beauty .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4721889


I have this very bag in my watchlist on eBay! I am tempted. Gorgeous.


----------



## lovevintagecoach

Lake Effect said:


> I have this very bag in my watchlist on eBay! I am tempted. Gorgeous.


It is a great bag !  You should go for it !


----------



## whateve

colorblock metallic camera bag


----------



## Iamminda

whateve said:


> colorblock metallic camera bag



The colors look really pretty here (a little different than in other pics)


----------



## whateve

Iamminda said:


> The colors look really pretty here (a little different than in other pics)


Thank you! I'm enjoying how it looks different in different light.


----------



## BeachBagGal

whateve said:


> colorblock metallic camera bag


Omg those colors!!!! ❤️❤️


----------



## Teagaggle

Pollen Cassie


----------



## holiday123

Riley with ombre strap


----------



## houseof999

holiday123 said:


> Riley with ombre strap


I love this one! Wish they had made it in size 22!


----------



## LL777

My new favorite bag


----------



## ditzydi

Went to the grocery store to get stuff for us and the in-laws.  Took my Wizard of Oz card case.  I know we’re not supposed to use sanitizing wipes on our bags and slg’s but I do with this card case.  It’s held up remarkably well.  Glitter does not budge.  I got it for super cheap so I won’t be super upset when it starts to look like crap from sanitizing.   I’d much rather have a beat up card case due to sanitizing than bring in germs from shopping carts, grocery items and card readers.


----------



## madisonave5011

Rexy’s in the front seat


----------



## Lake Effect

Switched out of my vintage putty Shoulder Purse into my navy one!


----------



## lovevintagecoach

Shadow carry all


----------



## artax two

Post Pouch coming along for a dentist appointment. Plus a stormy fob for a stormy May.


----------



## Sarah03

artax two said:


> Post Pouch coming along for a dentist appointment. Plus a stormy fob for a stormy May.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4741526


It’s so cute!!!


----------



## lovevintagecoach

So cute ! 


artax two said:


> Post Pouch coming along for a dentist appointment. Plus a stormy fob for a stormy May.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4741526


----------



## Morgan_Bellini

Took my grape purple Station bag to the gas station with me today! Hopefully we'll have more exciting places to go soon.


----------



## lovevintagecoach

Morgan_Bellini said:


> Took my grape purple Station bag to the gas station with me today! Hopefully we'll have more exciting places to go soon.
> View attachment 4743320


----------



## tealocean

Morgan_Bellini said:


> Took my grape purple Station bag to the gas station with me today! Hopefully we'll have more exciting places to go soon.
> View attachment 4743320


Beautiful!


----------



## ditzydi

Took my Cassie and my kiddo to deliver end of year presents to his two amazing teachers.


----------



## Morgan_Bellini

I brought my red Saddlery along for a quick stop to buy flower pots today!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Morgan_Bellini said:


> I brought my red Saddlery along for a quick stop to buy flower pots today!
> View attachment 4744002


----------



## houseof999

Morgan_Bellini said:


> I brought my red Saddlery along for a quick stop to buy flower pots today!
> View attachment 4744002


 I will find her one of these days for under $100! I hope!


----------



## Lake Effect

Small  bags are my new normal, apparently. From 2001, mystery blue


----------



## Morgan_Bellini

Lake Effect said:


> Small  bags are my new normal, apparently. From 2001, mystery blue
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4744876


Love that color!!!!!


----------



## Lake Effect

Morgan_Bellini said:


> Love that color!!!!!


Thanks! I took this with my phone, and completely by chance, had that towel in my car. Now that I look at this pic on my laptop, I believe some of the blue from the towel reflected up, or the slight shade, anyhoo, it has scuffs and it a tad more on the aqua side in real life. I will see if I can take a more accurate pic of the color and post in rehab.


----------



## BeachBagGal

Lake Effect said:


> Small  bags are my new normal, apparently. From 2001, mystery blue
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4744876


Love that color and what a
Cute bag!!!


----------



## Lake Effect

BeachBagGal said:


> Love that color and what a
> Cute bag!!!


Thank you! I think they started using nickel hardware with blue bags in this shade not too long after this bag. I have seen pics indicating it came with a clochette (sp?). I need to spiff up the brass hardware.


----------



## whateve

houseof999 said:


> I will find her one of these days for under $100! I hope!


I'll find one for under $50!!!! Here's to positive thinking!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Teagaggle said:


> View attachment 4735645
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pollen Cassie


This yellow!


----------



## Sunshine mama

holiday123 said:


> Riley with ombre strap


This strap is so pretty with this Riley!


----------



## Sunshine mama

My Frame bag tagging along.


----------



## Lee22

Sunshine mama said:


> My Frame bag tagging along.


Fraternal twins — I took mine along too


----------



## Morgan_Bellini

Sunshine mama said:


> My Frame bag tagging along.





Lee22 said:


> Fraternal twins — I took mine along too
> View attachment 4749856



Those are both such beautiful little bags! Do you have to downsize your normal daily items or are these bags big enough to hold everything you take with you? They look so classy.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Lee22 said:


> Fraternal twins — I took mine along too
> View attachment 4749856


Nice looking bag you got there!


----------



## Lee22

Morgan_Bellini said:


> Those are both such beautiful little bags! Do you have to downsize your normal daily items or are these bags big enough to hold everything you take with you? They look so classy.


Definitely downsized to a smaller & compact wallet. Still have space as I didn’t want to pack it. Mine is a 23. There is a larger version


----------



## lovevintagecoach

Sunshine mama said:


> My Frame bag tagging along.


Love !


----------



## Sunshine mama

Morgan_Bellini said:


> Those are both such beautiful little bags! Do you have to downsize your normal daily items or are these bags big enough to hold everything you take with you? They look so classy.


Thank you so much!I don't have to downsize at all cuz I usually carry very little.
My card holder,  my mini Pochette,  keys and phone.


----------



## lovevintagecoach

Running errands with Cassie


----------



## Emilleigh

I’m dying over this color! I’m sad I’m only “wearing” her in the car, but I can’t tell you all the warm fuzzies I feel right now


----------



## keishapie1973

Emilleigh said:


> I’m dying over this color! I’m sad I’m only “wearing” her in the car, but I can’t tell you all the warm fuzzies I feel right now



So pretty!!! I also purchased the heart coin purse...


----------



## keishapie1973

Chalk Rogue...


----------



## Sunshine mama

Emilleigh said:


> I’m dying over this color! I’m sad I’m only “wearing” her in the car, but I can’t tell you all the warm fuzzies I feel right now


Oh wowww! The colors are just sooooo beautiful!
And I get what you're saying about the warm fuzzy feeling! It's color therapy. It's beauty therapy!


----------



## Emilleigh

Sunshine mama said:


> Oh wowww! The colors are just sooooo beautiful!
> And I get what you're saying about the warm fuzzy feeling! It's color therapy. It's beauty therapy!


Hmm I wonder if I can use the color therapy excuse to buy more bags?


----------



## baghabitz34

keishapie1973 said:


> Chalk Rogue...


So pretty


----------



## Morgan_Bellini

My rust orange vintage NYC Stewardess and I made a bank run this afternoon. I love how she glows in the sunshine!


----------



## Sunshine mama

mini Coach Rowan keychain as a crossbody bag.


----------



## shesnochill

Rebecca Minkoff
Stonewash Blue Matinee


----------



## Sunshine mama

Ms. Mini Rowan again. This time as a catch all/card holder in a bigger bag.


----------



## Emilleigh

Miss Page is all decked out  Beechwood Rogues clochette and shoulder strap (when they sell c-link straps, Coach will have all of my money), and a tea rose charm. So pretty


----------



## shesnochill

Emilleigh said:


> Miss Page is all decked out  Beechwood Rogues clochette and shoulder strap (when they sell c-link straps, Coach will have all of my money), and a tea rose charm. So pretty
> View attachment 4763123


Beautiful!


----------



## Lake Effect

Morgan_Bellini said:


> My rust orange vintage NYC Stewardess and I made a bank run this afternoon. I love how she glows in the sunshine!
> View attachment 4751682


Me too!


----------



## Lee22




----------



## tealocean

Lee22 said:


> View attachment 4763623


Very nice! What a great pair!


----------



## tealocean

Emilleigh said:


> Miss Page is all decked out  Beechwood Rogues clochette and shoulder strap (when they sell c-link straps, Coach will have all of my money), and a tea rose charm. So pretty
> View attachment 4763123


This is so pretty. Love it with the tea roses!


----------



## Lee22

tealocean said:


> Very nice! What a great pair!


Thank You! wanted to try out a lighter blue.


----------



## lovevintagecoach

First time out with this little cutie, lunch and house hunting with my hubs.


----------



## holiday123

lovevintagecoach said:


> First time out with this little cutie, lunch and house hunting with my hubs.


Love it! Mine just arrived and I can't wait to use. it's such a unique piece and I love all the details that I don't know why I waited so long to buy one.


----------



## lovevintagecoach

holiday123 said:


> Love it! Mine just arrived and I can't wait to use. it's such a unique piece and I love all the details that I don't know why I waited so long to buy one.


It is so cute !  I have actually had mine for a few months and just used it today .  I don’t know why I waited for so long !  I love all of my Chelsea Champlain bags !


----------



## baghabitz34

Lee22 said:


> View attachment 4763623


Great pair!


----------



## Lee22

baghabitz34 said:


> Great pair!


Thank you


----------



## madisonave5011

This is currently my favorite bag


----------



## Emilleigh

On ban island now, due to job loss 
Trying something new with my Cassie, so I can keep her fresh. I think it’s cool if you don’t look too close


----------



## Lee22

Emilleigh said:


> On ban island now, due to job loss
> Trying something new with my Cassie, so I can keep her fresh. I think it’s cool if you don’t look too close
> View attachment 4771403


So sorry to hear but please stay encouraged and never give up! Use your beautiful Cassie as a reminder of sunshine & hope!!


----------



## Emilleigh

Lee22 said:


> So sorry to hear but please stay encouraged and never give up! Use your beautiful Cassie as a reminder of sunshine & hope!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4771449


Thank you so much for your kind words


----------



## BeachBagGal

Emilleigh said:


> On ban island now, due to job loss
> Trying something new with my Cassie, so I can keep her fresh. I think it’s cool if you don’t look too close
> View attachment 4771403


Aww sorry to hear about your job loss     I love your Cassie though with the feather fob.


----------



## Emilleigh

BeachBagGal said:


> Aww sorry to hear about your job loss     I love your Cassie though with the feather fob.


The feather charm is my new favorite charm! It works with so many of my colored bags, and it’s lightweight. I wish Coach would come up with interchangeable dog leash clips, so I could change the hardware color on my charms. Maybe I can get a job in their design department


----------



## BeachBagGal

Emilleigh said:


> The feather charm is my new favorite charm! It works with so many of my colored bags, and it’s lightweight. I wish Coach would come up with interchangeable dog leash clips, so I could change the hardware color on my charms. Maybe I can get a job in their design department


There ya’ go lol. Good idea!


----------



## shesnochill

Driving my SO’s Dodge Challenger this afternoon. My Balenciaga City feels cool in this car.


----------



## tealocean

Emilleigh said:


> On ban island now, due to job loss
> Trying something new with my Cassie, so I can keep her fresh. I think it’s cool if you don’t look too close
> View attachment 4771403


Your Cassie is beautiful, and so is your feather charm! I'm sorry to hear about your job.  Here's to having fun with your bags, your great attitude, and to better days soon!


----------



## Sunshine mama

My mini Rowan. Happy 4th everyone!


----------



## paula3boys

Emilleigh said:


> On ban island now, due to job loss
> Trying something new with my Cassie, so I can keep her fresh. I think it’s cool if you don’t look too close
> View attachment 4771403





Emilleigh said:


> The feather charm is my new favorite charm! It works with so many of my colored bags, and it’s lightweight. I wish Coach would come up with interchangeable dog leash clips, so I could change the hardware color on my charms. Maybe I can get a job in their design department


I almost got that exact fob at the Coach outlet today for my pink Cassie, but I was bothered a little that I would only put it on one bag as I do not own any other bags with this hardware so put it off. I like your idea to switch out hardware for the charms


----------



## Teagaggle

paula3boys said:


> I almost got that exact fob at the Coach outlet today for my pink Cassie, but I was bothered a little that I would only put it on one bag as I do not own any other bags with this hardware so put it off. I like your idea to switch out hardware for the charms


Just me, but I've not let hardware color stop me if I can properly change it. I have multiple feather charms & some I've taken off the majority of the original hardware & did my own - see attached. I also, on one I think I sold, I took all of the hardware off & simply put one of the ball chains through the top attachment hole. Just throwing it out there!


----------



## paula3boys

Teagaggle said:


> Just me, but I've not let hardware color stop me if I can properly change it. I have multiple feather charms & some I've taken off the majority of the original hardware & did my own - see attached. I also, on one I think I sold, I took all of the hardware off & simply put one of the ball chains through the top attachment hole. Just throwing it out there!
> View attachment 4779056


Thank you for the idea!


----------



## Lake Effect

Vintage Large Saddle Bag in Rust, going to Home Depo


----------



## Moxisox

My chalk Dinky


----------



## lovevintagecoach

Rogue satchel with snakeskin handles


----------



## tamagomomi

Today I’m riding with my beloved Black Rogue 25! She accompanies me everywhere!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Frame bag.


----------



## lovevintagecoach

Sunshine mama said:


> Frame bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4797264


 Adorable !


----------



## Sunshine mama

lovevintagecoach said:


> Adorable !


Thank you!


----------



## lovevintagecoach

Whip stitch tote 34


----------



## holiday123

Cassie


----------



## Margaretta

Teagaggle said:


> View attachment 4735645
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pollen Cassie


Beautiful!


----------



## Teagaggle

holiday123 said:


> Cassie
> 
> View attachment 4798549


Nice! Is this lake?


----------



## holiday123

Teagaggle said:


> Nice! Is this lake?


It's the navy that was on FOS a while back. I think the sun is making it look lighter. Lake is really pretty though. Still waiting for more solid colors to come out w/dark hardware. Since 'D' left Coach and my local SA has been on/off work the last few months I'm not getting any heads up on new items/colors coming. I guess that's good for my wallet at least.


----------



## MrsGAM

Vintage Tangerine Ergo Flap


----------



## Sunshine mama

MrsGAM said:


> Vintage Tangerine Ergo Flap
> View attachment 4799410


So classy!


----------



## Lake Effect

I found this beauty last year  while looking for a vintage yellow bag. Checks a lot of boxes! Legacy Leather Shoulder Flap in Citron.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Lake Effect said:


> I found this beauty last year  while looking for a vintage yellow bag. Checks a lot of boxes! Legacy Leather Shoulder Flap in Citron.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4802150


Beautiful yellow and the shape and design are so unique!


----------



## Lake Effect

Sunshine mama said:


> Beautiful yellow and the shape and design are so unique!


 I don’t think theRe are any contemporary styles in a large flap bag like this. This goes back to 2007 with the anniversary stripe lining. The flap style however is a common vintage design. In all sizes. I have a vintage Ranch bag, flap style, about as big as this big. The strap, which narrows a bit for the buckle, is based on the design for straps going back to the ‘70s for the original Pouch bag.
The color is amazing. It goes with just about everything I own. I stopped looking for a vintage bag in yellow after I found this!


----------



## lovevintagecoach

This pretty yellow “ray of sunshine” I ‘m not sure what the name  is ?


----------



## BeachBagGal

lovevintagecoach said:


> This pretty yellow “ray of sunshine” I ‘m not sure what the name  is ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4803692


Sunflower?


----------



## highrider9o9

lovevintagecoach said:


> This pretty yellow “ray of sunshine” I ‘m not sure what the name  is ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4803692


legacy duffle in marigold


----------



## lovevintagecoach

highrider9o9 said:


> legacy duffle in marigold


Thank you !  It is the color of a marigold !


----------



## lovevintagecoach

BeachBagGal said:


> Sunflower?


It is such a pretty happy color . Highrider9o9 just let me know that is marigold .


----------



## Iamminda

lovevintagecoach said:


> This pretty yellow “ray of sunshine” I ‘m not sure what the name  is ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4803692


It’s mustard, not marigold. I used to own this pretty bag.


----------



## lovevintagecoach

Iamminda said:


> It’s mustard, not marigold. I used to own this pretty bag.


  It is such a pretty color .


----------



## holiday123

Rambler


----------



## Birthdayconfetti

Kaffe academy and pollen Cassie


----------



## Riezky

Grey Court today!


----------



## artax two

Running errands with the Wooster.


----------



## highrider9o9

Iamminda said:


> It’s mustard, not marigold. I used to own this pretty bag.




omg you're right! its been so long since I've used mine, I'm mixing up colors.


----------



## ClassicJ

Rogue 25 in Chalk. My favorite August bag.


----------



## Riezky

Basic bag


----------



## MKB0925

ClassicJ said:


> Rogue 25 in Chalk. My favorite August bag.
> 
> View attachment 4810370


Beautiful...love the oxblood detailing!


----------



## shillinggirl88

Out grabbing some lunch with Miss Denim.


----------



## Teagaggle

Back in black...with some colorful love!


----------



## Morgan_Bellini

My Pony Express is making her first public appearance on a lunch date with me today! I've never carried her before, this is very exciting!


----------



## shoes+handbags

Grocery shopping with my Willis


----------



## Riezky

Berkeley saddle, so comfy and holds just enough. Would love another color or 2.


----------



## artax two

Riezky said:


> Berkeley saddle, so comfy and holds just enough. Would love another color or 2.
> 
> View attachment 4821387


I just got one of these in British tan and I'm on a longer strap hunt. The black is really pretty. Thank you for sharing, it was perfect timing!


----------



## LaVisioneer

The only bag I have been carrying, complete with matching mask and hand sanitizer dispenser


----------



## Wendyann7

shoes+handbags said:


> Grocery shopping with my Willis
> 
> View attachment 4820064


Twins!


----------



## Birthdayconfetti

Saddle Mailbox 35


----------



## BeachBagGal

Birthdayconfetti said:


> Saddle Mailbox 35
> 
> View attachment 4825569


What a beauty!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Birthdayconfetti said:


> Saddle Mailbox 35
> 
> View attachment 4825569


This bag is really cool!!


----------



## Birthdayconfetti

The mailbox 35 was such a nightmare to carry crossbody to be honest. The clasp of the strap kept bumping into the kisslock closures on the sides. It was my first time using it after getting it for a great deal on the local Facebook marketplace, but I think I’m just using it with the shorter straps as a mini weekend duffel. Something like that.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Birthdayconfetti said:


> The mailbox 35 was such a nightmare to carry crossbody to be honest. The class of the strap kept bumping into the kisslock closures on the sides. It was my first time using it after getting it for a great deal on the local Facebook marketplace, but I think I’m just using it with the shorter straps as a mini weekend duffel. Something like that.


Oh wow. I didn't think about that at all.
I guess this bag definitely serves form over function. It's cool though.
I'll take it!


----------



## ClassicJ

Mini Margot ❤️


----------



## winter_knight

Birthdayconfetti said:


> Kaffe academy and pollen Cassie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4807144


They go together like rama lama lama ka dinga da dinga dong


----------



## artax two

winter_knight said:


> They go together like rama lama lama ka dinga da dinga dong


I now know what I am watching this evening.


----------



## tealocean

ClassicJ said:


> Mini Margot ❤
> 
> View attachment 4828325


This is cute! I've never seen the mini size in person. I love the shape and wish they still made the mini size. The "small" is too big since I prefer smaller bags now.


----------



## Narnanz




----------



## Birthdayconfetti

Errands all day for me! Saddle rogue tote and black cassie


----------



## Riezky

Red Stewardess


----------



## Morgan_Bellini

Riezky said:


> Red Stewardess
> 
> View attachment 4831609


I love how reds look in the sunshine!!

ETA: or natural light I should say...


----------



## Riezky

Morgan_Bellini said:


> I love how reds look in the sunshine!!
> 
> ETA: or natural light I should say...



Yes!! Those bright reds do such a good job giving you a little boost of happiness when you look at them


----------



## LaVisioneer

Haven't been doing much driving but I finally used a different bag today. I haven't really been carrying leather bags because I'm a germaphobe now and like to wipe down my bags 


At least she saw some sunlight today!


----------



## Iamminda

This one today for a contact-less errand .   Finally got tired of using my nylon bags for the past 6 months .


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> This one today for a contact-less errand .   Finally got tired of using my nylon bags for the past 6 months .
> 
> View attachment 4839726


Yay for using a real bag!!!
That color is so gorgeous IM! And I like the pairing with the navy feather charm!


----------



## BeachBagGal

Iamminda said:


> This one today for a contact-less errand .   Finally got tired of using my nylon bags for the past 6 months .
> 
> View attachment 4839726


Love this Dakota and color!!!


----------



## Iamminda

Thanks ladies .  It felt good to leave my nylon bag behind (even for a day ).



Sunshine mama said:


> Yay for using a real bag!!!
> That color is so gorgeous IM! And I like the pairing with the navy feather charm!






BeachBagGal said:


> Love this Dakota and color!!!


----------



## LaVisioneer

Iamminda said:


> This one today for a contact-less errand .   Finally got tired of using my nylon bags for the past 6 months .
> 
> View attachment 4839726



Omg I've been doing the same thing...no leather bags! I think it's probably irrational on my part but I'm so paranoid now  Plus I'm afraid of hand sanitizer dripping on my nice bags :/ good for you for braving it!


----------



## Iamminda

LaVisioneer said:


> Omg I've been doing the same thing...no leather bags! I think it's probably irrational on my part but I'm so paranoid now  Plus I'm afraid of hand sanitizer dripping on my nice bags :/ good for you for braving it!



Oh yay, glad to hear I am not the only super cautious/paranoid  one here .  I am mostly worried about hand sanitizer.  Perhaps start slow with a contact-less or low risk errand?  Otherwise, your beautiful bags may be sitting there collecting dust for awhile.  Good luck


----------



## Teagaggle

First trip out...


----------



## Lake Effect

Vintage Oliver.


----------



## holiday123

Emery


----------



## Lee22

Peanut butter rogue today - last year’s gift from hubby


----------



## SLI1

Coach x Jean-Michel Basquiat
Rogue 25


----------



## keishapie1973

Oxblood Rogue 25


----------



## SEWDimples

First time out for my Tabitha Simmons bag.


----------



## Teagaggle

Courier 23


----------



## shillinggirl88

Teagaggle said:


> Courier 23
> View attachment 4853347


Pretty choice my friend!


----------



## shillinggirl88

holiday123 said:


> Emery
> 
> View attachment 4845115


This is such a lovely color - wish they would have made it in the regular size!


----------



## Iamminda

Really beautiful color combo!



SEWDimples said:


> First time out for my Tabitha Simmons bag.
> 
> View attachment 4853169


----------



## Alexa5

Some 1941 Red with Mickey!


----------



## Teagaggle




----------



## lovevintagecoach

Tattoo 34 tote


----------



## Lee22




----------



## cheerrabbit

NYC Courier


----------



## LaVisioneer

Happy October!


----------



## artax two

Will be carrying my sig canvas snakeskin Dreamer for another week or so until I switch to my Spooktober bag.


----------



## MelissaPurse

Coach Ace 28 ...I love this bag ❤️


----------



## Lee22




----------



## BeachBagGal

Lee22 said:


> View attachment 4868078


Love that bag (and sticker!)!


----------



## Sunshine mama

.


----------



## LaVisioneer

LaVisioneer said:


> Happy October!
> View attachment 4865919



I forgot to include my cute skeleton kitty mask (I can’t edit my posts ever since TPF update...anyone else have this issue?)


----------



## BeachBagGal

LaVisioneer said:


> I forgot to include my cute skeleton kitty mask (I can’t edit my posts ever since TPF update...anyone else have this issue?)
> View attachment 4871568


That mask is great!


----------



## winter_knight

Everything Coach today. Just got this new Field Tote and pulled out my all black crossbody drifter for the spooky season.


----------



## Teagaggle

Maiden voyage for granite Cassie!


----------



## focoach

Teagaggle said:


> Maiden voyage for granite Cassie!
> View attachment 4872238


this scarf is beautiful! may i ask where it’s from?


----------



## Teagaggle

focoach said:


> this scarf is beautiful! may i ask where it’s from?


Thanks!  It came in a pack on Amazon.


----------



## BeachBagGal

Teagaggle said:


> Maiden voyage for granite Cassie!
> View attachment 4872238


Pretty! How does this color compare to Heather Grey?


----------



## Teagaggle

BeachBagGal said:


> Pretty! How does this color compare to Heather Grey?


I don't have anything in heather grey so I can't say, sorry.


----------



## holiday123

Whipstitch tabby 26


----------



## Narnanz

Recently rehabbed Coach vintage Large Plaza.


----------



## houseof999

BeachBagGal said:


> Pretty! How does this color compare to Heather Grey?


Here's a pic of a Heather gray in front of Granite. HTH!


----------



## BeachBagGal

houseof999 said:


> Here's a pic of a Heather gray in front of Granite. HTH!
> View attachment 4875739


Thx for the comparison pic!


----------



## lovevintagecoach

Custom Chelsea Champlain Bowery...


----------



## Narnanz

New to me and as yet not rehabbed precreed Courier.


----------



## whateve

Narnanz said:


> New to me and as yet not rehabbed precreed Courier.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4881957


This is gorgeous. The color is like vachetta.


----------



## Teagaggle

Graphite customized Cassie


----------



## BeachBagGal

Teagaggle said:


> Graphite customized Cassie
> View attachment 4882978


I love the customization!


----------



## Moxisox

Pine green Charlie bucket. I initially only purchased this bag for the crossbody strap to use on my pine Parker crossbody. I didn’t think I’d like the bag, and wasn’t planning on using it. But it came, and I actually love it! It’s a great size, and has a surprisingly slim silhouette.


----------



## pammbw

Sunset sightseeing flight with my favorite pilot and my City Bag


----------



## Narnanz

pammbw said:


> Sunset sightseeing flight with my favorite pilot and my City Bag
> 
> View attachment 4888034


awesome...great to have friends in high places...LOL


----------



## LaVisioneer

Moxisox said:


> Pine green Charlie bucket. I initially only purchased this bag for the crossbody strap to use on my pine Parker crossbody. I didn’t think I’d like the bag, and wasn’t planning on using it. But it came, and I actually love it! It’s a great size, and has a surprisingly slim silhouette.
> View attachment 4887867


 
I like the little backpack charm! This bag has been on my list but I’m hoping they make it in a nice purple! Coach had a bunch of nice purple that just went to FOS but the designs just didn’t work for me functionally. :/

Do you feel it is heavy?

My passenger seat today. Nice bright colors on a dreary day. I love this bag so far it is really lightweight - it feels even lighter than my Fjallraven mini kanken which seems impossible (it’s my go to bag for siteseeing during travel as you can pack it flat in a suitcase). My poor leather bags are all gathering dust right now


----------



## Iamminda

Moxisox said:


> Pine green Charlie bucket. I initially only purchased this bag for the crossbody strap to use on my pine Parker crossbody. I didn’t think I’d like the bag, and wasn’t planning on using it. But it came, and I actually love it! It’s a great size, and has a surprisingly slim silhouette.
> View attachment 4887867


That little backpack charm is adorable.  This pine green is pretty.


----------



## pammbw

LaVisioneer said:


> I like the little backpack charm! This bag has been on my list but I’m hoping they make it in a nice purple! Coach had a bunch of nice purple that just went to FOS but the designs just didn’t work for me functionally. :/
> 
> Do you feel it is heavy?
> 
> My passenger seat today. Nice bright colors on a dreary day. I love this bag so far it is really lightweight - it feels even lighter than my Fjallraven mini kanken which seems impossible (it’s my go to bag for siteseeing during travel as you can pack it flat in a suitcase). My poor leather bags are all gathering dust right now
> View attachment 4888084


Super cute bag!


----------



## Moxisox

LaVisioneer said:


> I like the little backpack charm! This bag has been on my list but I’m hoping they make it in a nice purple! Coach had a bunch of nice purple that just went to FOS but the designs just didn’t work for me functionally. :/
> 
> Do you feel it is heavy?
> 
> My passenger seat today. Nice bright colors on a dreary day. I love this bag so far it is really lightweight - it feels even lighter than my Fjallraven mini kanken which seems impossible (it’s my go to bag for siteseeing during travel as you can pack it flat in a suitcase). My poor leather bags are all gathering dust right now
> View attachment 4888084


Thank you. I don’t think it’s heavy, although I don’t pack it too full either. Love your bag choice for today. Gives me Bahamas vibes! ❤️



Iamminda said:


> That little backpack charm is adorable.  This pine green is pretty.


Thank You! I have a spring/summer color one, and a fall/winter color one. They’re from Vera Bradley....I’ve had them for years and they fit a small hand sanitizer perfectly.


----------



## baghabitz34

Moxisox said:


> Pine green Charlie bucket. I initially only purchased this bag for the crossbody strap to use on my pine Parker crossbody. I didn’t think I’d like the bag, and wasn’t planning on using it. But it came, and I actually love it! It’s a great size, and has a surprisingly slim silhouette.
> View attachment 4887867


Love the pine green. I have this bag in other colors & it’s fantastic. Enjoy!


----------



## BeachBagGal

LaVisioneer said:


> I like the little backpack charm! This bag has been on my list but I’m hoping they make it in a nice purple! Coach had a bunch of nice purple that just went to FOS but the designs just didn’t work for me functionally. :/
> 
> Do you feel it is heavy?
> 
> My passenger seat today. Nice bright colors on a dreary day. I love this bag so far it is really lightweight - it feels even lighter than my Fjallraven mini kanken which seems impossible (it’s my go to bag for siteseeing during travel as you can pack it flat in a suitcase). My poor leather bags are all gathering dust right now
> View attachment 4888084


I love the handles!


----------



## LaVisioneer

BeachBagGal said:


> I love the handles!



Me too!   I wish they were a tad bit larger so I could fit my wrist through them, but I still love this bag so far!

The handles do fold down too, for when I carry it as a shoulder bag, but I haven’t done that yet.


----------



## lovevintagecoach

Vintage large dinky with fringe ....


----------



## Narnanz

Cycle ride with my rehabbed Madison Sabrina .


----------



## tealocean

Narnanz said:


> Cycle ride with my rehabbed Madison Sabrina .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4894441


Your new bag looks huggable.  You did a great job with the rehab! I love your bike!


----------



## Alexa5

New to me DF Dinky


----------



## Narnanz

Large Plaza with Coach sunglasses adornment


----------



## Iamminda

I still love my Sullivan’s .  Happy Friday!


----------



## BeachBagGal

Iamminda said:


> I still love my Sullivan’s .  Happy Friday!
> 
> View attachment 4910874


Love that pink color! ❤️


----------



## Iamminda

BeachBagGal said:


> Love that pink color! ❤



Thanks BBG


----------



## whateve

Iamminda said:


> I still love my Sullivan’s .  Happy Friday!
> 
> View attachment 4910874





BeachBagGal said:


> Love that pink color! ❤


I agree, that's a perfect pink!


----------



## Iamminda

whateve said:


> I agree, that's a perfect pink!



Thanks WE .  I am guessing this color is somewhat similar to the Fuschia color from the 2012 Legacy line.


----------



## tealocean

Iamminda said:


> I still love my Sullivan’s .  Happy Friday!
> 
> View attachment 4910874


Wow, lovely! That pink! This is one of my favorite shades of pink-so bright and beautiful, and how can I not feel a little bit cheered up just looking at it?  I hope it made you smile too!


----------



## Iamminda

tealocean said:


> Wow, lovely! That pink! This is one of my favorite shades of pink-so bright and beautiful, and how can I not feel a little bit cheered up just looking at it?  I hope it made you smile too!



Thank you TO .  I am a pink girl through and through


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> I still love my Sullivan’s .  Happy Friday!
> 
> View attachment 4910874


That's an amazing bag!


----------



## Iamminda

Sunshine mama said:


> That's an amazing bag!



Thank you, amazing SSSSSSM


----------



## lovevintagecoach

Iamminda said:


> I still love my Sullivan’s .  Happy Friday!
> 
> View attachment 4910874


. Soooo pretty !!!


----------



## Iamminda

lovevintagecoach said:


> . Soooo pretty !!!



Thanks


----------



## Alexa5

Chalk Tea Rose Dinky!


----------



## MKB0925

Iamminda said:


> I still love my Sullivan’s .  Happy Friday!
> 
> View attachment 4910874


Beauty!! I am a Sullivan fan too. I used my Milk colored one almost all last summer. Such a comfy bag!


----------



## tealocean

Alexa5 said:


> Chalk Tea Rose Dinky!
> 
> View attachment 4921133


She is a stunner!


----------



## holiday123

Bedford with snowman ☃️


----------



## Iamminda

Closet-dived and found this old favorite (while trying to convince myself that I don’t really need the black Cassie that I missed out on ).


----------



## lovevintagecoach

Nomad and Willis


----------



## BeachBagGal

Iamminda said:


> Closet-dived and found this old favorite (while trying to convince myself that I don’t really need the black Cassie that I missed out on ).
> 
> 
> View attachment 4935387


Love this color! I didn’t realize that the East West Duffle came in this color? Turquoise?


----------



## Iamminda

BeachBagGal said:


> Love this color! I didn’t realize that the East West Duffle came in this color? Turquoise?



Thanks BBG .  It’s Robin‘s egg.


----------



## charmeg

lovevintagecoach said:


> Nomad and Willis
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4936021


That graphic! Gorgeous!


----------



## lovevintagecoach

charmeg said:


> That graphic! Gorgeous!


----------



## CCLVYSL

Hi  This is my first post! I received the Willow tote in Vintage Pink from my mother for Christmas!
	

		
			
		

		
	



Sorry it is sideways, I’m still getting used to this site


----------



## Luvpurplepurses

CCLVYSL said:


> Hi  This is my first post! I received the Willow tote in Vintage Pink from my mother for Christmas!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4942562
> 
> Sorry it is sideways, I’m still getting used to this site


Congratulations and Welcome!


----------



## Lake Effect

Been way too long since I had out my vintage Pocket Bag. Goes well with  vintage Letter Brief.


----------



## Lee22

Finally pulled out the Marleigh  ....


----------



## Wendyann7

Lee22 said:


> Finally pulled out the Marleigh  ....
> View attachment 4959732


love this bag!  bag twins!


----------



## holiday123

Cassie today.


----------



## Amazona

holiday123 said:


> Cassie today.


OOOOO that strap!!!


----------



## BeachBagGal

holiday123 said:


> Cassie today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4967141


Looks great with this strap!


----------



## LaVisioneer

My go-to pandemic bag and new Brahmin MOP charm  this finish is so pretty but so hard to photograph!


----------



## Iamminda

Used my newbie to pick up some dry cleaning — have a good weekend


----------



## pianolize

JVSXOXO said:


> Another Rogue here



you all are making me love the black/butterscotch Rogue again!!! I had it twice and sat on it- the interior is just not my color family, but I love it with the keychains!  Finally returned after they came out w the metallic/burgundy suede.  These are just gorgeous!


----------



## pianolize

Sunshine mama said:


> Ms. Mini Rowan again. This time as a catch all/card holder in a bigger bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4762412


Cuuuute! Which is the circle bag?


----------



## Sunshine mama

pianolize said:


> Cuuuute! Which is the circle bag?


Thank you!
It's called Circle crossbody by Mansur Gavriel.


----------



## pianolize

Sunshine mama said:


> Thank you!
> It's called Circle crossbody by Mansur Gavriel.


I don’t know wher whether to LOVE or HAHA this—


----------



## IntheOcean

holiday123 said:


> Cassie today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4967141


 Love this color!  


LaVisioneer said:


> My go-to pandemic bag and new Brahmin MOP charm  this finish is so pretty but so hard to photograph!


Wow, such a pretty charm!  Compliments the bag beautifully.


----------



## HannaS1001

ClassicJ said:


> Rogue 25 in Chalk. My favorite August bag.



gorgeous bag! I’m wondering if you have had any trouble with color transfer ?


----------



## holiday123

Tabby


----------



## Teagaggle




----------



## CoachMaven

HannaS1001 said:


> gorgeous bag! I’m wondering if you have had any trouble with color transfer ?


I have this bag in the satchel style and I've had no issue with color transfer. I use Collonil Carbon Pro on my white and light colored bags.


----------



## ClassicJ

HannaS1001 said:


> gorgeous bag! I’m wondering if you have had any trouble with color transfer ?


No I haven’t. I will say that since Covid started, I’ve been in leggings 95% of the time, LOL


----------



## Iamminda

Really trying to use all my bags (aka speed-dating my bags) for my quick errands


----------



## holiday123

Troupe crossbody


----------



## holiday123

Double post


----------



## SEWDimples

Iamminda said:


> Really trying to use all my bags (aka speed-dating my bags) for my quick errands
> 
> View attachment 4995191


I like the idea of speed dating my bags. I will have to give it a try.


----------



## Sunshine mama

holiday123 said:


> Troupe crossbody
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4996896


Beautiful blue! And I'm usually not a blue person!


----------



## Lake Effect

Iamminda said:


> Really trying to use all my bags (aka speed-dating my bags) for my quick errands
> 
> View attachment 4995191


Enjoy. I am in the process of going through all my bags and using either new to me bags, or bags I have not used in the past year.  I am doing Bag of the Week, to get a feel of how it is working for me (or not, as I am in the process of thinning the herd!!).


----------



## Iamminda

Hi. Speed dating your bags or doing ”Bag of the Week” is a great way to make sure you try to use _all_ your bags and also assess if they still suit your needs or spark joy .  I used to carry each bag for a weekend or up to a week or two weeks. But now during the pandemic when I only leave the house briefly once or twice a week, I would literally change into a new bag just for each short outing.  Good luck and have fun .



SEWDimples said:


> I like the idea of speed dating my bags. I will have to give it a try.





Lake Effect said:


> Enjoy. I am in the process of going through all my bags and using either new to me bags, or bags I have not used in the past year.  I am doing Bag of the Week, to get a feel of how it is working for me (or not, as I am in the process of thinning the herd!!).


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> Hi. Speed dating your bags or doing ”Bag of the Week” is a great way to make sure you try to use _all_ your bags and also assess if they still suit your needs or spark joy .  I used to carry each bag for a weekend or up to a week or two weeks. But now during the pandemic when I only leave the house briefly once or twice a week, I would literally change into a new bag just for each short outing.  Good luck and have fun .


I like to speed date my bags too. Sometimes 2 dates in one day!!! Scandalous.


----------



## Iamminda

Sunshine mama said:


> I like to speed date my bags too. Sometimes 2 dates in one day!!! Scandalous.



You are a player


----------



## VSOP

Rogue


----------



## tealocean

VSOP said:


> Rogue
> View attachment 4999754


Somebody's watching you. 

Those eyes always make me laugh! They make a fun addition to your beautiful bag.


----------



## VSOP

tealocean said:


> Somebody's watching you.
> 
> Those eyes always make me laugh! They make a fun addition to your beautiful bag.




The pops of blue matches the flowers perfectly. Thanks!


----------



## Iamminda

Have a Terrific Thursday everyone


----------



## holiday123

Turnlock crossbody


----------



## Sunshine mama

holiday123 said:


> View attachment 5003082
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Turnlock crossbody


Very cute together!


----------



## Iamminda

holiday123 said:


> View attachment 5003082
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Turnlock crossbody



Pretty.  I like all the pretty straps you have.  I always think of getting some but I don’t know if the length would work for me since I am short.


----------



## holiday123

Iamminda said:


> Pretty.  I like all the pretty straps you have.  I always think of getting some but I don’t know if the length would work for me since I am short.


Thank you.  These tea rose ones pull my hair but are so pretty.

The dogleash clips come off all the way so you can attach to bag via leather tab, but would be too long if not using crossbody I think.


----------



## holiday123

Kisslock saddle today


----------



## Sunshine mama

holiday123 said:


> Kisslock saddle today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5004197


My gosh!!!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Inspired by  @holiday123 My Nora kisslock today.


----------



## ditzydi

Cassie in Aurora went with me to Kendra Scott to go use my sons birthday discount.


----------



## ditzydi

Sunshine mama said:


> Inspired by  @holiday123 My Nora kisslock today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5005038


Omg this is so cute!


----------



## Lee22




----------



## houseof999

Coach Cooper Shoulder bag in Cadet blue.


----------



## SEWDimples

Signature Taupe Cassie 19 with Dumbo bag charm.


----------



## Sunshine mama

This vintage cutie.


----------



## RuedeNesle

Sunshine mama said:


> This vintage cutie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5017799






I saw you were the last person to post on this thread. I was guessing it was going to be small and pink. I was half right, but I was not ready for the half wrong part!  I LOVE red patent leather!


----------



## Teagaggle

Still!


----------



## artax two

Teagaggle said:


> Still!
> View attachment 5020107


You're making me want to buy this entire ensemble.


----------



## SEWDimples

artax two said:


> You're making me want to buy this entire ensemble.


Go for it. The Cashin totes are great and perfect bags for a twilly. I need to get some.


----------



## artax two

Little Winnie and little kitty taking a trip to CVS.


----------



## artax two

SEWDimples said:


> Go for it. The Cashin totes are great and perfect bags for a twilly. I need to get some.


Is this the 22? Is it roomy?


----------



## Teagaggle

artax two said:


> Is this the 22? Is it roomy?


Yes, the 22. When I get home, I can show what fits. For me, it's the same as a Rogue 25.


----------



## Teagaggle

artax two said:


> Is this the 22? Is it roomy?


Here is what I carry in my Cashin 22...keep in mind it can fit more than I carry, particularly in the center compartment. 
Wallet goes in one of the outer pockets (it is a slim soft wallet; I don't think a full size zip around accordion wallet would fit). Phone goes in opposite outer pocket (you could also put tissues, gum, etc in that section no problem). I put any coupons in the zip pocket. In the middle section I have my cosmetic case, keys, tissues, sanitizer wipes & the crossbody strap. I could easily fit a larger cosmetic bag or sunglass case in the center compartment. 
Don't let the size fool you..it can hold quite a bit. Hope this helps.


----------



## artax two

Teagaggle said:


> Here is what I carry in my Cashin 22...keep in mind it can fit more than I carry, particularly in the center compartment.
> Wallet goes in one of the outer pockets (it is a slim soft wallet; I don't think a full size zip around accordion wallet would fit). Phone goes in opposite outer pocket (you could also put tissues, gum, etc in that section no problem). I put any coupons in the zip pocket. In the middle section I have my cosmetic case, keys, tissues, sanitizer wipes & the crossbody strap. I could easily fit a larger cosmetic bag or sunglass case in the center compartment.
> Don't let the size fool you..it can hold quite a bit. Hope this helps.
> View attachment 5021173


That does! Thanks so much! Some days I go very minimal, like in winter when I am also lugging around a coat, and I don't want the extra weight of a huge bag full of stuff I only think I can't leave the house without. Other days I can pack a tote quite full. I am going to look for one of these!


----------



## holiday123

Teagaggle said:


> Here is what I carry in my Cashin 22...keep in mind it can fit more than I carry, particularly in the center compartment.
> Wallet goes in one of the outer pockets (it is a slim soft wallet; I don't think a full size zip around accordion wallet would fit). Phone goes in opposite outer pocket (you could also put tissues, gum, etc in that section no problem). I put any coupons in the zip pocket. In the middle section I have my cosmetic case, keys, tissues, sanitizer wipes & the crossbody strap. I could easily fit a larger cosmetic bag or sunglass case in the center compartment.
> Don't let the size fool you..it can hold quite a bit. Hope this helps.
> View attachment 5021173


The size definitely fooled me. I kept passing on this bag because I thought it was too small for work and too big for weekends. I ordered one at 70 off to see and couldn't believe how much it fits. Went right to the outlet and ordered another lol.


----------



## Riezky

Suede Dakotah finally got an outing today


----------



## Alexa5

Tattoo Callie:


----------



## VSOP

Rogue brief


----------



## Wendyann7

VSOP said:


> Rogue brief


bag twins!  love PEZ Rexy!


----------



## Lee22

cycling bags while out getting my 1st vaccination shot


----------



## jessica.berman

Cashin Carry Tote 22 in Cerise.


----------



## SEWDimples

VSOP said:


> Rogue brief


Awesome! Love the details on brief and strap. Enjoy. Mine is due by end of the week. Glad to have something from this collection.


----------



## VSOP

SEWDimples said:


> Awesome! Love the details on brief and strap. Enjoy. Mine is due by end of the week. Glad to have something from this collection.




What did you get? From retail or outlet?


----------



## lovevintagecoach

Field tote ...


----------



## SEWDimples

VSOP said:


> What did you get? From retail or outlet?


Rogue brief same as you. Outlet.


----------



## VSOP

SEWDimples said:


> Rogue brief same as you. Outlet.



Enjoy your bag!


----------



## Riezky

Charlie bucket 21


----------



## Sunshine mama

This watermelon coin purse.


----------



## elvisfan4life

houseof999 said:


> Here's a pic of a Heather gray in front of Granite. HTH!
> View attachment 4875739


Granite is stunning looks so fab with chalk


----------



## Riezky

Bal and Rexy were out today


----------



## Sunshine mama

RuedeNesle said:


> View attachment 5018736
> 
> 
> I saw you were the last person to post on this thread. I was guessing it was going to be small and pink. I was half right, but I was not ready for the half wrong part!  I LOVE red patent leather!


Thank you.  I don't know how I missed this post!!!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Nora today.


----------



## Teagaggle

Pollen Cassie today. I get so many compliments on this bag (for the color)...


----------



## Ishbin

Teagaggle said:


> Pollen Cassie today. I get so many compliments on this bag (for the color)...
> View attachment 5043221


 so pretty


----------



## lovevintagecoach

Teagaggle said:


> Pollen Cassie today. I get so many compliments on this bag (for the color)...
> View attachment 5043221


So pretty ,  I love the scarf on her


----------



## J9Fell4Tiffanys

Not going many places but my little Parker backpack got out and accompanied my toddler and me at the park yesterday


----------



## J9Fell4Tiffanys

I cannot get enough of this little backpack.  It’s stunning!  I’m obsessed with the whole Parker line but this one is my fav! Makes me happy to hang out with her even if it’s just running an errand since there is no where to go


----------



## Iamminda

First time out with this one.  I don’t usually go for tannish neutrals but YTube videos have convinced me that this is a great color .  And they are right — I really like it.


----------



## Ishbin

J9MKlover said:


> Not going many places but my little Parker backpack got out and accompanied my toddler and me at the park yesterday


I have the same one and I love it !!


----------



## J9Fell4Tiffanys

Ishbin said:


> I have the same one and I love it !!


Aren’t they great?! My fav bags right now.  Want to collect all of the colors


----------



## J9Fell4Tiffanys

Rainy weather here calls for a durable Cassie 19 to tag along for errands.


----------



## ditzydi

Started a new job about a month ago and my colorblock cassie has been in heavy rotation.  The plant people came to replace our zz plant and asked me if I want the old one.  Duh.


----------



## Riezky

Flax duffle for some sunshine


----------



## Mellibelli1022

Lee22 said:


> Finally pulled out the Marleigh  ....
> View attachment 4959732


I have the same one too, isn’t it absolutely gorgeous


----------



## Lee22

Mellibelli1022 said:


> I have the same one too, isn’t it absolutely gorgeous


Yes - a keeper


----------



## Lake Effect

Pulled out this grape soda can purple (amethyst per the catalog lol) Garcia to meet up with a friend. It is a little distressed on the flap, but still makes for a great bag. And it turns out this Organizer Caddy from ‘97 is the perfect size for my iPad Air.


----------



## Teagaggle

Cashin 22 in Taupe with a Vince Camuto scarf.


----------



## SEWDimples

Iamminda said:


> First time out with this one.  I don’t usually go for tannish neutrals but YTube videos have convinced me that this is a great color .  And they are right — I really like it.
> 
> 
> View attachment 5052340


I have this bag and had Dark Teak, which I sold to a friend who loved the color. I have Cass in Oak, which is similar, so I decided to keep Elm. Still need to use it. Just own too many bags.


----------



## Iamminda

SEWDimples said:


> I have this bag and had Dark Teak, which I sold to a friend who loved the color. I have Cass in Oak, which is similar, so I decided to keep Elm. Still need to use it. Just own too many bags.



I hear ya on too many bags, not enough time or arms to carry them .


----------



## whateve

Iamminda said:


> I hear ya on too many bags, not enough time or arms to carry them .


I don't want less bags, just more time, not sure if I want more arms.


----------



## Morgan_Bellini

My green vintage Carousel bag came with me to pick up Indian cuisine for lunch today. This is such a fun little bag! I'm very surprised at how much I enjoy her.


----------



## Narnanz

Stewardess in that impossible to distinguish Black/Navy of Coach


----------



## pammbw

My mini Borough went to the post office with me.


----------



## Teagaggle

pammbw said:


> My mini Borough went to the post office with me.
> View attachment 5066445


Oh! I love seeing the Borough. I need to get my minis out. The bag that introduced me to Coach!


----------



## Lake Effect

Since I'm sitting in construction on my weekly commute to the office . . .


----------



## Sunshine mama

Lake Effect said:


> Since I'm sitting in construction on my weekly commute to the office . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5068226


I see you're using 2 bags! 
I like that!!!


----------



## Lake Effect

Sunshine mama said:


> I see you're using 2 bags!
> I like that!!!


 The larger bag, vintage Letter Brief, has a few files and my work pouch.


----------



## SEWDimples

whateve said:


> I don't want less bags, just more time, not sure if I want more arms.


I guess I want the same because I keep buying more bags.


----------



## holiday123

Madison


----------



## Sunshine mama

holiday123 said:


> Madison
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5070172


Omg this is gorgeous. I just love this blue,  and I'm not a blue person!


----------



## J9Fell4Tiffanys

holiday123 said:


> Madison
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5070172


Stunning! Ugh - I need this.  Should I sell my bluebell Cassie 19 to justify it?  Also - hoping it goes to outlet soon bc even with 30% off - it’s still a stretch for me. Help! Lol


----------



## lovevintagecoach

This beauty is riding shotgun


----------



## SEWDimples

lovevintagecoach said:


> This beauty is riding shotgun
> View attachment 5070478


This bag is gorgeous IRL. I have Deep Red.


----------



## Sunshine mama

lovevintagecoach said:


> This beauty is riding shotgun
> View attachment 5070478



It's really  cute!


----------



## lovevintagecoach

SEWDimples said:


> This bag is gorgeous IRL. I have Deep Red.


It is beautiful.  I bet the red is to die for !


----------



## lovevintagecoach

Sunshine mama said:


> It's really  cute!


Thank you


----------



## Lee22

Heading to the mall. Copper feather just arrived...


----------



## whateve

Lee22 said:


> Heading to the mall. Copper feather just arrived...
> View attachment 5071296


Are you going to use the feather on that bag? It looks like it would match.


----------



## Lee22

whateve said:


> Are you going to use the feather on that bag? It looks like it would match.


Yes color matches perfectly - just have to take time to manage the fit. Was running out the door when the mailman came.


----------



## SEWDimples

lovevintagecoach said:


> It is beautiful.  I bet the red is to die for !


What do you think? I love it.


----------



## J9Fell4Tiffanys

SEWDimples said:


> What do you think? I love it.
> 
> View attachment 5072234


Love!!!


----------



## lovevintagecoach

SEWDimples said:


> What do you think? I love it.
> 
> View attachment 5072234


Ohhhh she is gorgeous !!


----------



## americandreaming

Carried my Camel Court for my outlet trip today.


----------



## Morgan_Bellini

americandreaming said:


> Carried my Camel Court for my outlet trip today.
> View attachment 5072665


I love those little clogs!!! They look so cute with that bag!


----------



## RuedeNesle

SEWDimples said:


> What do you think? I love it.
> 
> View attachment 5072234


----------



## Lee22

Forgot I picked up this sling bag


----------



## Morgan_Bellini

I brought my vintage rust Pony Express out to lunch yesterday. I met my parents for lunch on the patio of our favorite restaurant. It was 58°F and cloudy, I was wearing three hoodies and sunglasses and my steak got cold fairly quickly but I had this little ray of sunshine in the seat next to me. It was a wonderful day!


----------



## Lee22

Was a nice wear for Mother’s Day Brunch


----------



## SEWDimples

Lee22 said:


> Was a nice wear for Mother’s Day Brunch
> View attachment 5079213


Love this bag. I cannot wait to use it. Do you think it would have been nicer with a thick strap, like the 'Famous' novelty strap?


----------



## Veroyoga

A little grocery shopping was in order with this preloved cutie today


----------



## Lee22

SEWDimples said:


> Love this bag. I cannot wait to use it. Do you think it would have been nicer with a thick strap, like the 'Famous' novelty strap?


I think it could work especially if you are into thicker straps. However I like the  thinner strap when used as a crossbody as it sits comfortably on my hip. Really like the square bag.


----------



## SEWDimples

Lee22 said:


> I think it could work especially if you are into thicker straps. However I like the  thinner strap when used as a crossbody as it sits comfortably on my hip. Really like the square bag.


I will give it a try. If not, I will use the strap that came with it.


----------



## holiday123

Back in Madison


----------



## Morgan_Bellini

Out on the town with my vintage red Lunchbox today. What a fun little bag!!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Morgan_Bellini said:


> Out on the town with my vintage red Lunchbox today. What a fun little bag!!
> View attachment 5084396






  When I was trying to downsize this was one of the bags I had on my list! I hope you're having a fun day with it!


----------



## Veroyoga

RuedeNesle said:


> View attachment 5084397
> 
> 
> When I was trying to downsize this was one of the bags I had on my list! I hope you're having a fun day with it!


When I saw the baby blue Madison just  before this red one I almost tagged you asking if you were ok, but I was hesitant not to bug you, because I don't know you personally. But today I can see that you need some support again!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Veroyoga said:


> When I saw the baby blue Madison just  before this red one I almost tagged you asking if you were ok, but I was hesitant not to bug you, because I don't know you personally. But today I can see that you need some support again!


Hi V!  
If you know how much I love red bags you know me well enough!  Being tagged never bugs me. I enjoy conversing with everyone in the forum. And I especially love being warned to be near my fainting couch. My insurance company said they will no longer cover head injuries caused by viewing red bags in the purse forum.


----------



## Veroyoga

RuedeNesle said:


> Hi V!
> If you know how much I love red bags you know me well enough!  Being tagged never bugs me. I enjoy conversing with everyone in the forum. And I especially love being warned to be near my fainting couch. My insurance company said they will no longer cover head injuries caused by viewing red bags in the purse forum.


Nice! You made me laugh! Enjoy your weekend with Coach of course, even if it's not red!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Veroyoga said:


> Nice! You made me laugh! Enjoy your weekend with Coach of course, even if it's not red!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5084462


I hope you enjoy your weekend also!


----------



## BeachBagGal

Morgan_Bellini said:


> Out on the town with my vintage red Lunchbox today. What a fun little bag!!
> View attachment 5084396


What a cute bag in a great color! ❤️


----------



## SEWDimples

Morgan_Bellini said:


> Out on the town with my vintage red Lunchbox today. What a fun little bag!!
> View attachment 5084396


Gorgeous! Love this bag. Bag twin!


----------



## Ishbin

My Pillow Tabby


----------



## tealocean

RuedeNesle said:


> Hi V!
> If you know how much I love red bags you know me well enough!  Being tagged never bugs me. I enjoy conversing with everyone in the forum. And I especially love being warned to be near my fainting couch. My insurance company said they will no longer cover head injuries caused by viewing red bags in the purse forum.


Thanks for the laughs RN!


----------



## RuedeNesle

tealocean said:


> Thanks for the laughs RN!


  My pleasure TO!


----------



## artax two

This vintage darling, with a stormy fob for a stormy week


----------



## Narnanz

artax two said:


> This vintage darling, with a stormy fob for a stormy week
> View attachment 5087278


Twins.


----------



## artax two

Narnanz said:


> Twins.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5090481


Yay twins! This bag is comfortable and holds everything. I like it more than some of my others.


----------



## Teagaggle

Colorblock Cassie..


----------



## Sunshine mama

Getting ready for a drive.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Teagaggle said:


> Colorblock Cassie..
> View attachment 5091167


Wow! I LOVE that scarf.  Is it a current model?
It just looks perfect with your bag!


----------



## Teagaggle

Sunshine mama said:


> Wow! I LOVE that scarf.  Is it a current model?
> It just looks perfect with your bag!


Thank you! Means a lot coming from such a talented bag lover such as yourself!
The scarf is a bandana from Nordstrom but it's Madewell brand. I just got it so I'd imagine it's current. The colorblock Cassie is sold out...was in one of the last FOS.

EDIT! It doesn't seem to be available at Nordies but it is at Madewell! See screenshot!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Teagaggle said:


> Thank you! Means a lot coming from such a talented bag lover such as yourself!
> The scarf is a bandana from Nordstrom but it's Madewell brand. I just got it so I'd imagine it's current. The colorblock Cassie is sold out...was in one of the last FOS.
> 
> EDIT! It doesn't seem to be available at Nordies but it is at Madewell! See screenshot!
> View attachment 5092927


Thank you! It's sooo cute. 
Do you find it too bulky to wrap around the handle since it's a cotton square?


----------



## Iamminda

This summery duo today .


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> This summery duo today .
> 
> 
> View attachment 5093018


Bag cousins?
Your bag looks so refreshingly cute, especially with that HUGE bag charm!


----------



## Iamminda

Sunshine mama said:


> Bag cousins?
> Your bag looks so refreshingly cute, especially with that HUGE bag charm!



Thanks SSSSSM . I know you like HUGE bag charms too .


----------



## Teagaggle

Sunshine mama said:


> Thank you! It's sooo cute.
> Do you find it too bulky to wrap around the handle since it's a cotton square?


No, in fact, I prefer it. Gives a nice padded feel to the handle. I take the bandana, fold it once into a triangle,  then from the pointed edge, roll it in by 1 inch sections or so, till you reach the straight edge. Hold it taught while wrapping. It took awhile to figure that technique out but it works!


----------



## tealocean

Sunshine mama said:


> Getting ready for a drive.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5092810


Sunshine Mama, you are so creative! I like how you change your bags to make them just right.  They're looking great in the sunlight.


----------



## holiday123

Tate


----------



## Sunshine mama

These two are so comfy to wear.  I don't have to take them off to get in/out of the car.


----------



## Morgan_Bellini

Headed to a Memorial Day BBQ with Ms. Lindy today!


----------



## LadaZuri

Morgan_Bellini said:


> Headed to a Memorial Day BBQ with Ms. Lindy today!
> 
> View attachment 5097716



Oh my goodness, she's a beauty!!!   

Although I peruse this thread daily, this is my first time posting here! My vintage BT Rambler's Legacy had its debut outing today! Stunning black strap and black/BT tearose courtesy of @LunaSilver!


----------



## Sunshine mama

The pink wallet.


----------



## MahoganyQT

This British Tan Beauty!!


----------



## J9Fell4Tiffanys

Cassie with beat chain


----------



## Teagaggle

Courier 23


----------



## J9Fell4Tiffanys

holiday123 said:


> Madison
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5070172


Ugh I am stalking Coach’s website for this bag to hit the sale but who knows when that will happen.  How are you enjoying her?  Is she easy to dress down?


----------



## holiday123

J9Fell4Tiffanys said:


> Ugh I am stalking Coach’s website for this bag to hit the sale but who knows when that will happen.  How are you enjoying her?  Is she easy to dress down?


I am really enjoying this bag, yes. It has all the space I need and I like the convertible strap and that it hangs where I want crossbody. I don't dress up hardly ever so to me it's easy to dress down. It's mostly jeans/shorts and t-shirts here and a pair of sneakers.


----------



## J9Fell4Tiffanys

holiday123 said:


> I am really enjoying this bag, yes. It has all the space I need and I like the convertible strap and that it hangs where I want crossbody. I don't dress up hardly ever so to me it's easy to dress down. It's mostly jeans/shorts and t-shirts here and a pair of sneakers.


That’s awesome!  She sounds perfect!  I hope to add her to my collection one day.


----------



## Lake Effect

Rust Saddle Large. Going to the farmer’s market.


----------



## J9Fell4Tiffanys

So surprised to find out that my Tabby 20 has quickly become my favorite bag!


----------



## Lee22

Perfect size and luv the chalk color.


----------



## Lake Effect

Lee22 said:


> Perfect size and luv the chalk color.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5108431




For the most part, a dyed-in-the-wool vintage Coach girl here, I spent an awful lot of time fondling this bag in color block  when I was in the the store over the holidays. I like the compartments. And I think Coach does a lovely job with chalk.


----------



## Lee22

Lake Effect said:


> For the most part, a dyed-in-the-wool vintage Coach girl here, I spent an awful lot of time fondling this bag in color block  when I was in the the store over the holidays. I like the compartments. And I think Coach does a lovely job with chalk.


Absolutely and definitely has enough compartments to hold my necessities. My only concern was the glovetanned leather — like it but I always scratch my bags (I don’t baby mine) so steered away and would only buy pebble leather. However scratches are totally unnoticeable on the chalk so I am very pleased....And didn’t want to take any chances so sprayed with apple garde.


----------



## whateve

Lake Effect said:


> View attachment 5108414
> 
> Rust Saddle Large. Going to the farmer’s market.


I love this!


----------



## Lake Effect

whateve said:


> I love this!


I would have liked a turn lock on it. But a Crescent would be a little challenging for me ease of items in and out. I have come to that conclusion from my Saddle and Berkeley Flap which are on the let-go list. So I feel this is a good option 
It does have a few minor condition issues, but the color is still very rich for the most part. I still can’t believe it didn’t bid higher.


----------



## whateve

Lake Effect said:


> I would have liked a turn lock on it. But a Crescent would be a little challenging for me ease of items in and out. I have come to that conclusion from my Saddle and Berkeley Flap which are on the let-go list. So I feel this is a good option
> It does have a few minor condition issues, but the color is still very rich for the most part. I still can’t believe it didn’t bid higher.


I'm find without a turnlock. I have never had a crescent or saddle. I got rid of my Berkeley flap a long time ago. Lately I've been wanting a classic pouch. Something about the simplicity is appealing.


----------



## Iamminda

I haven’t used this charm in years………. and it came off my bag within 20 minutes out with it (luckily I found it when I retraced my steps ).  Guess I need a more secure clasp.


----------



## winter_knight

Iamminda said:


> I haven’t used this charm in years………. and it came off my bag within 20 minutes out with it (luckily I found it when I retraced my steps ).  Guess I need a more secure clasp.
> 
> 
> View attachment 5112272


Good thing you found it. I always worry about my hangtag falling off. I just take them all off now. But then forget where I put them!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Iamminda said:


> I haven’t used this charm in years………. and it came off my bag within 20 minutes out with it (luckily I found it when I retraced my steps ).  Guess I need a more secure clasp.
> 
> 
> View attachment 5112272


I'm so happy you found it!  I've been debating about putting my Betsy Johnson charm on my bag, and you just ended that debate. I'm worried about the thin clasp. I'll keep it attached to my cosmetic bag. 

I love your bag!


----------



## Iamminda

I hear of others talk about losing their hangtag or charm but never thought too much about it until yesterday.



winter_knight said:


> Good thing you found it. I always worry about my hangtag falling off. I just take them all off now. But then forget where I put them!






Thanks.  I hope this won’t dissuade you RN from using your charm — perhaps you just need a very secure clasp or check it’s still there frequently



RuedeNesle said:


> I'm so happy you found it!  I've been debating about putting my Betsy Johnson charm on my bag, and you just ended that debate. I'm worried about the thin clasp. I'll keep it attached to my cosmetic bag.
> 
> I love your bag!


----------



## Molly0

I was waiting for my daughter so I decided to try a “passenger seat” shot.  I am really loving the look of this huge turnlock.  It’s silver tone to boot! (Which seems kind of hard to come by)  Very happy with a lot of things about this bag.  Even tho it looks metallic, it’s just regular pebbled black leather.  (But so smooshie!)


----------



## artax two

My favorite summer keychain on my new Kanken mini. The beautiful color on this bag just has not photographed right yet. So there's two pics to try to show the color. It's not neon teal, but not baby blue either, it's like a mix between these two pics.


----------



## Riezky

Crescent was out with me today


----------



## Alexa5

Snow White …..


----------



## Alexa5

Kaffe Troupe crossbody


----------



## Riezky

1941 Red Rogue


----------



## BeachBagGal

Riezky said:


> 1941 Red Rogue


Those two look like they belong together!


----------



## Riezky

BeachBagGal said:


> Those two look like they belong together!



Honestly, the only reason I carried this bag today is because it went so well with the charm!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Riezky said:


> 1941 Red Rogue


 



This is my _favorite _Red Coach bag!  



Riezky said:


> Honestly, the only reason I carried this bag today is because it went so well with the charm!



  It would be the reverse for me! I would use the charm because of the bag!


----------



## Riezky

RuedeNesle said:


> View attachment 5118181
> 
> 
> This is my _favorite _Red Coach bag!
> 
> 
> 
> It would be the reverse for me! I would use the charm because of the bag!



I searched high and low for this one, it’s one of my favorites as well  But that poor raccoon has been so neglected in the months I’ve had it, that it got to choose its own bag!


----------



## whateve

artax two said:


> My favorite summer keychain on my new Kanken mini. The beautiful color on this bag just has not photographed right yet. So there's two pics to try to show the color. It's not neon teal, but not baby blue either, it's like a mix between these two pics.
> View attachment 5113880
> View attachment 5113881


Cute! I wish I hadn't sold this keychain. It would look so nice on one of my Brahmins.


----------



## whateve

Alexa5 said:


> Snow White …..
> 
> View attachment 5114913


Love the jewels!


----------



## whateve

Alexa5 said:


> Kaffe Troupe crossbody
> 
> View attachment 5117297


Gorgeous!


----------



## Alexa5

whateve said:


> Love the jewels!





whateve said:


> Gorgeous!


Thank you!


----------



## holiday123

Cassie


----------



## artax two

holiday123 said:


> Cassie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5120138


So pretty, and the fob matches perfect. Now I want this Cassie, too! Argh!


----------



## winter_knight

holiday123 said:


> Cassie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5120138


That strap!!!!! Perfect!


----------



## Teagaggle

Maiden voyage!


----------



## Lake Effect

What better to take thrifting than a vintage Rambler? I'm calling it Blondie


----------



## whateve

Lake Effect said:


> View attachment 5121404
> 
> What better to take thrifting than a vintage Rambler? I'm calling it Blondie


It's finally done! It came out great! I love the dark tab against that light color.


----------



## Morgan_Bellini

Lake Effect said:


> View attachment 5121404
> 
> What better to take thrifting than a vintage Rambler? I'm calling it Blondie


I love how unique this bag looks!


----------



## Lake Effect

whateve said:


> It's finally done! It came out great! I love the dark tab against that light color.





Morgan_Bellini said:


> I love how unique this bag looks!


I finally pulled it out to use! I feel like I bonded with it. Now I know why people like this style. They fit a ton of stuff!
The contrast is great. I only wish it was in better condition in a few areas. I love the pebbling on the flap. I love the over all shade/color in natural light. I’ll have my eye out for a NYC bag in saddle in good condition! 

I have seen other NYC bags in this style contrast so they are out there!


----------



## Jaidybug

Took my Borough bag out to run errands today


----------



## tealocean

Teagaggle said:


> Maiden voyage!
> View attachment 5121045


This is even more beautiful with the tea roses! Gorgeous!


----------



## Iamminda

Jaidybug said:


> Took my Borough bag out to run errands today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5122373



I really love the look of Borough .  (I really wished this style worked for me because it’s such a pretty bag).


----------



## Lucylu29

Hudson satchel with a 1941 hang tag


----------



## Jaidybug

Iamminda said:


> I really love the look of Borough .  (I really wished this style worked for me because it’s such a pretty bag).


Thanks IM, I love the look of it too but can understand the style not working for everyone. I actually prefer the soft Borough, as I found it easier to use not having all the zippers . I tend to not use the zippers on this bag as they can be a little difficult to open and close imo


----------



## artax two

My 4th of July set up. Is it too much? Hope it's not too much.


----------



## whateve

artax two said:


> My 4th of July set up. Is it too much? Hope it's not too much.
> View attachment 5126613


I love it! I'm planning on carrying something similar:


----------



## artax two

whateve said:


> I love it! I'm planning on carrying something similar:


Oh I love that bag. I was skimming reds on ebay and saw one. It caught my eye no doubt.


----------



## whateve

artax two said:


> Oh I love that bag. I was skimming reds on ebay and saw one. It caught my eye no doubt.


Thank you!


----------



## Morgan_Bellini

artax two said:


> My 4th of July set up. Is it too much? Hope it's not too much.
> View attachment 5126613





whateve said:


> I love it! I'm planning on carrying something similar:


These are both PERFECT!! Happy Independence Day!


----------



## Sunshine mama

The Frame bag.


----------



## RuedeNesle

artax two said:


> My 4th of July set up. Is it too much? Hope it's not too much.
> View attachment 5126613


 Not too much at all! Everything looks great together.  Enjoy!  



whateve said:


> I love it! I'm planning on carrying something similar:


 I love seeing this bag!  This holiday just keeps getting better and better! Enjoy!


----------



## elvisfan4life

artax two said:


> My 4th of July set up. Is it too much? Hope it's not too much.
> View attachment 5126613



No it’s stunning happy 4th July I have Elvis singing “America “ at full blast here this side of the pond


----------



## Iamminda

Miss Tourmaline .  (I didn’t carry much today so I was able to “flatten“ this slouchy bag for this pic )


----------



## shoes+handbags

Iamminda said:


> Miss Tourmaline .  (I didn’t carry much today so I was able to “flatten“ this slouchy bag for this pic )
> 
> 
> View attachment 5128862


What a fun color!


----------



## BeachBagGal

Iamminda said:


> Miss Tourmaline .  (I didn’t carry much today so I was able to “flatten“ this slouchy bag for this pic )
> 
> 
> View attachment 5128862


Looooove this color!!!! ❤️ ❤️


----------



## Iamminda

Thank you .  It’s hard to capture this (semi-chameleon) color.



shoes+handbags said:


> What a fun color!





BeachBagGal said:


> Looooove this color!!!! ❤ ❤


----------



## whateve

Iamminda said:


> Thank you .  It’s hard to capture this (semi-chameleon) color.


I can't get enough of it. I think that is why I keep buying bags in similar colors.


----------



## CoachMaven

Iamminda said:


> Miss Tourmaline .  (I didn’t carry much today so I was able to “flatten“ this slouchy bag for this pic )
> 
> 
> View attachment 5128862


Twins! This is hands down my favorite color of all time Coach made.


----------



## Iamminda

CoachMaven said:


> Twins! This is hands down my favorite color of all time Coach made.



Yay, twinnies .  I remember seeing yours recently and thinking “So pretty!” and “Oh, I have this bag” .


----------



## crazycatlady76




----------



## Sunshine mama

This little cutie I painted tagging along.


----------



## Morgan_Bellini

Headed to a family pizza party with my vintage Crosby! I'm really more excited about being able to carry that summer themed charm that I bought last year. This will be the first time my whole immediate family has gotten together in almost 2 years. SUPER EXCITED!


----------



## BeachBagGal

Morgan_Bellini said:


> Headed to a family pizza party with my vintage Crosby! I'm really more excited about being able to carry that summer themed charm that I bought last year. This will be the first time my whole immediate family has gotten together in almost 2 years. SUPER EXCITED!
> 
> View attachment 5139698


Love this charm and bag! Enjoy your time with your family!


----------



## Iamminda

I love this pink cutie and am grateful to have it


----------



## BeachBagGal

Iamminda said:


> I love this pink cutie and am grateful to have it
> 
> 
> View attachment 5140060


The charm looks so cute on Cassie!


----------



## Luvpurplepurses

Iamminda said:


> I love this pink cutie and am grateful to have it
> 
> 
> View attachment 5140060


That charm is perfect!


----------



## Iamminda

Thanks so much ladies 



BeachBagGal said:


> The charm looks so cute on Cassie!





Luvpurplepurses said:


> That charm is perfect!


----------



## Alexa5

Snoopy, Woodstock, and Charlie Brown….


----------



## Narnanz

Sheridan today...first outing.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> I love this pink cutie and am grateful to have it
> 
> 
> View attachment 5140060


So cute IM!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

I took this out with me for my early morning errand.


----------



## Iamminda

Sunshine mama said:


> I took this out with me for my early morning errand.
> View attachment 5150218



This looks so dreamy and pretty SSSSM  (At first glance, I thought this was your gorgeous frame bag and I thought how I wished I have that bag . Then I realized it’s my bag twin, minus the handle ).


----------



## americandreaming

Sunshine mama said:


> I took this out with me for my early morning errand.
> View attachment 5150218


You have the prettiest Coach bags!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

americandreaming said:


> You have the prettiest Coach bags!!!


Awww thank you so much!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> This looks so dreamy and pretty SSSSM  (At first glance, I thought this was your gorgeous frame bag and I thought how I wished I have that bag . Then I realized it’s my bag twin, minus the handle ).


Thank you IM! I just got the cherry twilly from Amazon and I thought it made the bag look even more cheery.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Went to the park with this wristlet, which I also turned into a crossbody bag.


----------



## Teagaggle

Happy Saturday!


----------



## lemondln

Blue snoopy rowan satchel with brown bear, so in love with this blue and strap

Picking up my girls from grandma's


----------



## Iamminda

Dressed up this little cutie for a quick outing today


----------



## BeachBagGal

Iamminda said:


> Dressed up this little cutie for a quick outing today
> 
> 
> View attachment 5160132


Well that sure is cute! I love how you’re having fun with chains.


----------



## Iamminda

BeachBagGal said:


> Well that sure is cute! I love how you’re having fun with chains.



Thanks .  Just wanted to preoccupy my time with new accessories these days instead of new bags .


----------



## musiclover

Iamminda said:


> Dressed up this little cutie for a quick outing today
> 
> 
> View attachment 5160132


This is so cute, Iam!  Is this little bag the Sadie or the Kira?


----------



## Iamminda

musiclover said:


> This is so cute, Iam!  Is this little bag the Sadie or the Kira?



Thanks ML . This is the Crossbody Pouch (53034) from 6+ years ago. I believe this is the earlier version of the Sadie (think the Sadie has a removable wristlet strap that mine doesn’t have). I actually got it for DD but she didn’t want it so I kept it in my closet all these years till now .


----------



## musiclover

Iamminda said:


> Thanks ML . This is the Crossbody Pouch (53034) from 6+ years ago. I believe this is the earlier version of the Sadie (think the Sadie has a removable wristlet strap that mine doesn’t have). I actually got it for DD but she didn’t want it so I kept it in my closet all these years till now .


Thank you, Iam!  It does look like Sadie!  You are quite right, Sadie also has the wristlet strap (my denim tea rose Sadie came with one). It’s such a practical bag.  I buy things for my DD all the time as well. It’s kind of a hit and miss if she likes them. I think DD actually prefers what I buy for myself!


----------



## lemondln

Iamminda said:


> Dressed up this little cutie for a quick outing today
> 
> 
> View attachment 5160132




Pearl chain is so pretty! perfect match for your Coach bag


----------



## Iamminda

lemondln said:


> Pearl chain is so pretty! perfect match for your Coach bag



Thanks .  I just have this sudden interest in pearls


----------



## BeachBagGal

Iamminda said:


> Thanks .  I just have this sudden interest in pearls


Because you’re fancy. Hehe


----------



## Iamminda

This pink one today — Happy Friday


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> Thanks .  I just have this sudden interest in pearls


Me too! All cuz of you IM!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> This pink one today — Happy Friday
> 
> 
> View attachment 5171149


This is such a beautiful pink bag!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> Dressed up this little cutie for a quick outing today
> 
> 
> View attachment 5160132


Soooo cute!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Teagaggle said:


> Happy Saturday!
> View attachment 5158229


I usually scroll the pages backwards, and when I saw the picture,  I knew it was your bag. You have a way of  beautifully pairing your bags and scarves.


----------



## Sunshine mama

My contribution of pearl chains today.


----------



## Iamminda

Sunshine mama said:


> This is such a beautiful pink bag!!!



Thanks so much SSSSSM .  I adore your Pearl contribution today.


----------



## lemondln

Love this pouch, same size as Nolita 19, but with the chain is much better in this bag.


----------



## LadaZuri

My definite "go to" purse... the vintage Basic Bag! I love how comfy she is to carry! 

(Gorgeous tea rose charm made by the extremely talented, @LunaSilver).


----------



## lovevintagecoach




----------



## Teagaggle

lovevintagecoach said:


> View attachment 5186987


Ok...not fair...had this bag on the resale pile & now I'm 2nd guessing...lol! Love!


----------



## lovevintagecoach

Teagaggle said:


> Ok...not fair...had this bag on the resale pile & now I'm 2nd guessing...lol! Love!


Nooo….don’t sell it !  It’s such a great bag !


----------



## Teagaggle

lovevintagecoach said:


> Nooo….don’t sell it !  It’s such a great bag !


It is but I never carry it & now, working from home 100%, I really need to downsize.


----------



## americandreaming

Teagaggle said:


> It is but I never carry it & now, working from home 100%, I really need to downsize.


Is there no chance you might have to go into the office in the future?


----------



## lovevintagecoach

Teagaggle said:


> It is but I never carry it & now, working from home 100%, I really need to downsize.


I get it, I don’t carry it a lot.  But I seem to hoard my bags …. I just can’t get rid of them


----------



## Teagaggle

americandreaming said:


> Is there no chance you might have to go into the office in the future?


Nope. I'm in PA & the office is in MA. Totally remote. Don't get me wrong, I am hugely grateful for having employment after not having employment during the pandemic but I am realistic that I just don't need all these bags... although I will say that if I get a nice little stash of money from the ones that I sell, I can't deny that I would probably splurge on a made-to-order rogue. Who knows!


----------



## Naminé

lovevintagecoach said:


> -snip-


Gorgeous!! Love the charms, it makes the bag look so edgy. Too bad Coach doesn't make these fringey totes anymore, I would have scooped it up. Adding this beauty to my wishlist!


----------



## Lee22

Finally figuring out how to make good use of one of the charms I’ve purchased over the years….


----------



## BeachBagGal

Lee22 said:


> Finally figuring out how to make good use of one of the charms I’ve purchased over the years….
> View attachment 5191189


Looks great on there!


----------



## Lee22

BeachBagGal said:


> Looks great on there!


Thanks I am learning from all of you


----------



## Yrelle

took this out on my errands today and tried to consciously look for other womwn carrying a vintage Coach. I went to four places and no luck. Plenty of LV’s though.


----------



## artax two

Yrelle said:


> took this out on my errands today and tried to consciously look for other womwn carrying a vintage Coach. I went to four places and no luck. Plenty of LV’s though.
> 
> View attachment 5192964


Love a Station and looooooove that charm. I lost a bitter bidding war for thar charm one time. Maybe I'll get it one of these days!


----------



## BeachBagGal

Yrelle said:


> took this out on my errands today and tried to consciously look for other womwn carrying a vintage Coach. I went to four places and no luck. Plenty of LV’s though.
> 
> View attachment 5192964


Nice bag! I love this charm!!!!


----------



## Yrelle

artax two said:


> Love a Station and looooooove that charm. I lost a bitter bidding war for thar charm one time. Maybe I'll get it one of these days!



I love that charm too! Found it on Mercari. I grew up in a tropical island and we have Hibiscus in front of our house in similar color, so it holds a special place in my heart.


----------



## LadaZuri

Life in the time of covid... I've had this beauty for over a year and today was her first outing!

(As yet unrestored) Beaumont 9871


----------



## Yrelle

British tan Court for today.


----------



## Lake Effect

Totally worth all the work!


Talk about matching patina. No way I could have possibly planned that!


----------



## LadaZuri

Lake Effect said:


> Totally worth all the work!
> View attachment 5202249
> 
> Talk about matching patina. No way I could have possibly planned that!



Lake, I'm on patina cloud 9!!! Stunningly gorgeous!!!


----------



## Lake Effect

LadaZuri said:


> Lake, I'm on patina cloud 9!!! Stunningly gorgeous!!!


 I am totally enjoying them, as you can see! Thank you for supporting vintage love and contributing to the process. These bags had a lot of living before me and now I get to have another season out of it


----------



## SEWDimples

Lee22 said:


> Finally figuring out how to make good use of one of the charms I’ve purchased over the years….
> View attachment 5191189


Bag charms looks great with this bag.


Yrelle said:


> took this out on my errands today and tried to consciously look for other womwn carrying a vintage Coach. I went to four places and no luck. Plenty of LV’s though.
> 
> View attachment 5192964


Bag looks good with the charm.


----------



## Teagaggle

Taupe Cashin 22


----------



## CoachMaven

Out running errands today with my new to me XL Ergo hobo


----------



## Teagaggle

I'm so glad I gave this colorblock Cassie another try when it popped up on FOS earlier this year. It's a new fav...especially in fall!


----------



## Alexa5

Feeling Grumpy…lol


----------



## pursula

Almost sold this little cutie but glad I decided to hang onto her for a while. The ducks are just too cute.


----------



## LadaZuri

My most frequently reached for bag accompanied me to the allergist today... the red Basic.


----------



## artax two

LadaZuri said:


> My most frequently reached for bag accompanied me to the allergist today... the red Basic.
> 
> View attachment 5217326


I have one of these, in red, and don't ever use it. What's wrong with me?


----------



## LadaZuri

artax two said:


> I have one of these, in red, and don't ever use it. What's wrong with me?



I don't carry much, especially since covid as my outings are short. The Basic easily holds my cards, phone and essentials, lies close to my body for ease of movement, and is perfect for hands free access.  Maybe give her another try?


----------



## Yrelle

artax two said:


> I have one of these, in red, and don't ever use it. What's wrong with me?



same with all of us! too many bags to use. Lol!


----------



## Teagaggle

2nd gen Rogue 30 in olive.


----------



## americandreaming

LadaZuri said:


> My most frequently reached for bag accompanied me to the allergist today... the red Basic.
> 
> View attachment 5217326





artax two said:


> I have one of these, in red, and don't ever use it. What's wrong with me?





LadaZuri said:


> I don't carry much, especially since covid as my outings are short. The Basic easily holds my cards, phone and essentials, lies close to my body for ease of movement, and is perfect for hands free access.  Maybe give her another try?



Yep @artax two I feel the same - I already tried and dislike using them yet @kistae has me fantasising about clutching one to brunch on a slow weekend!  Haha


----------



## artax two

americandreaming said:


> Yep @artax two I feel the same - I already tried and dislike using them yet @kistae has me fantasising about clutching one to brunch on a slow weekend!  Haha


I'm thinking I'll get mine out one day next week and see how she carries. I wish I had a long strap tho. The only red crossbody strap I have is darker red. Though I do have a woven strap that has gold and red, that would prob work.


----------



## holiday123

Madison today


----------



## Alexa5

Dopey!


----------



## artax two

Just got the Halloween tote. Hallocoach? Coachoween? Ha. It's a little on the flimsy side but I think it's darn cute.


----------



## BeachBagGal

artax two said:


> Just got the Halloween tote. Hallocoach? Coachoween? Ha. It's a little on the flimsy side but I think it's darn cute.
> View attachment 5224415


Aww that’s super cute!


----------



## Teagaggle

Courier in heather grey.


----------



## artax two

Teagaggle said:


> Courier in heather grey.
> View attachment 5225156


How does this carry? I'm on the lookout for one.


----------



## Teagaggle

artax two said:


> How does this carry? I'm on the lookout for one.


Quite well. Very lightweight IMO & the leather is great. Lots of organization as well. The tab can be a bit tricky to fit into the slot but I typically just leave it flapped down, not using the tab slot.


----------



## artax two

Teagaggle said:


> Quite well. Very lightweight IMO & the leather is great. Lots of organization as well. The tab can be a bit tricky to fit into the slot but I typically just leave it flapped down, not using the tab slot.


I love this gray! You have the best collection!


----------



## Jaidybug

Large Turnlock Tie Tote ❤️


----------



## Sunshine mama

Circle bag


----------



## Iamminda

Sunshine mama said:


> Circle bag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5230152



Love this gorgeous bag SSSSM


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> Love this gorgeous bag SSSSM


Thank you!


----------



## Lee22

Finally pulled out the closet


----------



## holiday123

Beat bag today


----------



## SEWDimples

Lee22 said:


> Finally pulled out the closet
> View attachment 5249161


Love the color.


----------



## GatorMom

My current fave


----------



## Alexa5

This beauty!


----------



## Lee22

Ready for game day with grey dufflette


----------



## whateve

Alexa5 said:


> This beauty!
> 
> View attachment 5255028


I thought this bag was beautiful before you had it embellished, but it is a whole 'nother level of beauty now!


----------



## Alexa5

whateve said:


> I thought this bag was beautiful before you had it embellished, but it is a whole 'nother level of beauty now!


Thank you!


----------



## BeachBagGal

whateve said:


> I thought this bag was beautiful before you had it embellished, but it is a whole 'nother level of beauty now!


Agreed! ❤️


----------



## Teagaggle

Pretty simple...turnlock crossbody in Honeycomb


----------



## BeachBagGal

Teagaggle said:


> Pretty simple...turnlock crossbody in Honeycomb
> View attachment 5255916


What a cute bag!


----------



## holiday123

Harmony


----------



## Lee22




----------



## SEWDimples

Prussian Black/Blue Rogue 30/31.


----------



## SEWDimples

1941 Pebbled leather Duffle.


----------



## SEWDimples

Black Prairie Rivets Dakotah.


----------



## americandreaming

SEWDimples said:


> Black Prairie Rivets Dakotah.
> View attachment 5262350


Does it have feet?

eta googled and saw it does


----------



## artax two

My darling Winnie, straight out of her dust bag. She needs finishing, not conditioning. She's got a little scratch on her face - a bit flawed, just like me. She's never been Black Rocked or Renapured, so I'll give her some attention later. 

Does anyone else prefer to clip the strap to the dowel rings versus the rings on the sides? I like it much better clipped on top. She tries to do flips when it's attached to the sides.


----------



## whateve

artax two said:


> My darling Winnie, straight out of her dust bag. She needs finishing, not conditioning. She's got a little scratch on her face - a bit flawed, just like me. She's never been Black Rocked or Renapured, so I'll give her some attention later.
> 
> Does anyone else prefer to clip the strap to the dowel rings versus the rings on the sides? I like it much better clipped on top. She tries to do flips when it's attached to the sides.
> 
> View attachment 5265102


It seems natural to clip the strap to the rings on the top.


----------



## artax two

whateve said:


> It seems natural to clip the strap to the rings on the top.


It hangs much better that way!


----------



## SEWDimples

Turquoise Prairie Rivets Rogue 25.


----------



## Wendyann7

SEWDimples said:


> Turquoise Prairie Rivets Rogue 25.
> View attachment 5268788


I love that you are using all your 1941 bags recently.  ❤️❤️❤️


----------



## SEWDimples

Wendyann7 said:


> I love that you are using all your 1941 bags recently.  ❤❤❤


Thank you! I was away from my home taking care of my brother and mother and only took a Reed Krakoff RDK hobo, Coach Chelsea signature tote, large wristlet and Cassie 19 bag. I missed using my bags and could not wait to start using them again.


----------



## lemondln

Taking Rowan satchel (diapers, replacement onsies, wet nap) for baby's 6 month checkup+vaccine.


----------



## SEWDimples

One of my favorite 1941 bags. Nappa leather Ace 28. This bag is amazing. IMO.


----------



## lemondln

Family outing for buffet


----------



## inkfade

Technically I am in the passenger seat, but riding with my Bleecker backpack! Super heavy but scrumptious leather!!


----------



## artax two

Unwrapped a MK tote in a gorgeous red today. Adorned it with my Coach tree. Now I really wish I'd gotten the green Christmas tree fob.


----------



## Iamminda

One of the _best _bags that I bought this past year!   Happy New Year everyone


----------



## RuedeNesle

Iamminda said:


> One of the _best _bags that I bought this past year!   Happy New Year everyone
> 
> 
> View attachment 5285396


I longed for a Cassie in all red since Cassie debuted. I still love the style (so much that I almost bought her in colorblock at one point), but I've reached acceptance that an all red Cassie is not to be. I just wish I had some red bags in my closet to ease the pain.  

Happy New Year to you and your family too!


----------



## Iamminda

RuedeNesle said:


> I longed for a Cassie in all red since Cassie debuted. I still love the style (so much that I almost bought her in colorblock at one point), but I've reached acceptance that an all red Cassie is not to be. I just wish I had some red bags in my closet to ease the pain.
> 
> Happy New Year to you and your family too!



It _is _too bad that you don’t have enough red bags — so sad . Happy 2022 RN .


----------



## Sunshine mama

RuedeNesle said:


> I longed for a Cassie in all red since Cassie debuted. I still love the style (so much that I almost bought her in colorblock at one point), but I've reached acceptance that an all red Cassie is not to be. I just wish I had some red bags in my closet to ease the pain.
> 
> Happy New Year to you and your family too!


Happy New year to you too sweet Rue!
Regarding needing more red bags, I think you just need to dive deeper in you closet!!!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Sunshine mama said:


> Happy New year to you too sweet Rue!
> Regarding needing more red bags, I think you just need to dive deeper in you closet!!!


Happy New Year to you too!  
 That will be my mantra for 2022: Dive Deeper!


----------



## holiday123

Been using this duffle for work since mid December. It's is softening up nicely.


----------



## holiday123

Cooper shoulder


----------



## Moestyles

My Field Tote 22 with the signature spinning bear charm  The color of this bag is giving me all kinds of Valentine’s Day vibes ❤️❤️

View attachment 5295666


----------



## Moestyles

Sorry the picture for some reason didn’t load right… anyway here is my Field Tote 22 again ❤️❤️


----------



## Lee22

just got these at great price points - one at 70% off; Will likely keep the 30 and return the 22


----------



## Moestyles

Lee22 said:


> just got these at great price points - one at 70% off; Will likely keep the 30 and return the 22
> View attachment 5295677


Beautiful  such great totes. I was considering getting another size 22 since I tend to gravitate towards smaller bags but both are great!


----------



## Lee22

Moestyles said:


> Beautiful  such great totes. I was considering getting another size 22 since I tend to gravitate towards smaller bags but both are great!


Thanks


----------



## holiday123

Pine Cassie


----------



## Sunshine mama

Coach Circle bag on my lap.


----------



## Moestyles

Sunshine mama said:


> Coach Circle bag on my lap.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5304014


Beautiful! Is that a Louis strap I see attached to it?


----------



## Sunshine mama

Moestyles said:


> Beautiful! Is that a Louis strap I see attached to it?


Thank you.  
And yes it is!


----------



## lemondln

Sunshine mama said:


> Coach Circle bag on my lap.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5304014



This circle is way too cute, I was searching for it, no luck. I found new kia circle bag, ordered 2 days ago.


----------



## Sunshine mama

lemondln said:


> This circle is way too cute, I was searching for it, no luck. I found new kia circle bag, ordered 2 days ago.
> 
> View attachment 5304191


Nice! 
I like how your bag is a perfect circle too.
Don't you think circle bags are neat?


----------



## Moestyles

Sunshine mama said:


> Thank you.
> And yes it is!


Looks great!


----------



## lemondln

Sunshine mama said:


> Nice!
> I like how your bag is a perfect circle too.
> Don't you think circle bags are neat?



Haha yes, I just like the aesthetics of circle/round


----------



## Blueberry.man




----------



## tealocean

Blueberry.man said:


> View attachment 5313487


Beautiful blue!


----------



## Teagaggle

February bag...


----------



## artax two

Teagaggle said:


> February bag...
> View attachment 5314557


Delicious


----------



## SEWDimples

My mom’s denim Coach tote and my Black Tooled Tea Rose Bandit 39.


----------



## holiday123

Ellie


----------



## Lee22

holiday123 said:


> Ellie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5317091


Inspiring me to finally pull out and wear.. still sitting in closet with tags


----------



## holiday123

Cassie


----------



## Alexa5

This tea rose beauty!


----------



## Iamminda

Alexa5 said:


> This tea rose beauty!
> 
> View attachment 5337021



So pretty — love these colors


----------



## Riezky

RM bag, but comic fob


----------



## Lake Effect

Berk Zip! Aka vintage Berkeley Zip


----------



## tealocean

Alexa5 said:


> This tea rose beauty!
> 
> View attachment 5337021


This is beautiful and looks so elegant in these colors!


----------



## whateve

Riezky said:


> RM bag, but comic fob


Nice to see the comic fob! I love it but never find the right bag to use it on.


----------



## Alexa5

Another lovely tea rose!


----------



## TresGriffin

Headed to the office, so I’ve got the Metropolitan Tote riding shotgun.


----------



## TresGriffin

My portfolio that I received for Christmas years ago when I was in college that I used today as a “protector” for some documents I needed to mail. My LV Brazza and Key Cles came along got the ride.

I was just thinking it’s a shame that Coach doesn’t want really make business items like portfolios and agendas anymore. I guess it’s because we’re in such a highly digital age these days.


----------



## CoachMaven

TresGriffin said:


> My portfolio that I received for Christmas years ago when I was in college that I used today as a “protector” for some documents I needed to mail. My LV Brazza and Key Cles came along got the ride.
> 
> I was just thinking it’s a shame that Coach doesn’t want really make business items like portfolios and agendas anymore. I guess it’s because we’re in such a highly digital age these days.
> 
> View attachment 5347331


I was just saying this a few weeks ago to a friend, how I wish they still did office items. I would love a portfolio to use on a daily basis!


----------



## Lee22

Beat bag


----------



## tealocean

TresGriffin said:


> My portfolio that I received for Christmas years ago when I was in college that I used today as a “protector” for some documents I needed to mail. My LV Brazza and Key Cles came along got the ride.
> 
> I was just thinking it’s a shame that Coach doesn’t want really make business items like portfolios and agendas anymore. I guess it’s because we’re in such a highly digital age these days.
> 
> View attachment 5347331





CoachMaven said:


> I was just saying this a few weeks ago to a friend, how I wish they still did office items. I would love a portfolio to use on a daily basis!


I would enjoy seeing more office items too. Have you seen the notebook covers? There are some really cute patterns at the outlet. The Coach store had some beautiful leather ones with turnlocks too! I discovered those too late, but hopefully they'll come back.
https://www.coachoutlet.com/products/notebook-in-signature-canvas/222-KHA.html 
Here is one I got from the outlet recently: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...-support-group.894409/page-5008#post-34982013


----------



## Luvpurplepurses

Lee22 said:


> Beat bag
> View attachment 5347692


Really pretty color combination.


----------



## Lee22

Luvpurplepurses said:


> Really pretty color combination.


Thanks the color combo is wonderful and really stands out-been trying to include the chain but a bit over the top for me so have to get up the nerve to wear it….


----------



## Riezky

Vintage City


----------



## whateve

Riezky said:


> Vintage City
> View attachment 5348295


Beautiful color!


----------



## Riezky

whateve said:


> Beautiful color!


Thank you! Probably it’s the time of year, but all the green bags are calling to me right now


----------



## whateve

Riezky said:


> Thank you! Probably it’s the time of year, but all the green bags are calling to me right now


I just ordered another green one too! I don't need any more green but I can't resist. I missed out on a jade city a few weeks ago.


----------



## Riezky

whateve said:


> I just ordered another green one too! I don't need any more green but I can't resist. I missed out on a jade city a few weeks ago.



A jade city!! I never even see most of these amazing bags go up, haha. Hope to see pics of the bag you got when it arrives!


----------



## americandreaming

Riezky said:


> Thank you! Probably it’s the time of year, but all the green bags are calling to me right now


I just bought a green bag a few days ago too!


----------



## Teagaggle

Riezky said:


> Thank you! Probably it’s the time of year, but all the green bags are calling to me right now


Let me add to the list...just arrived from FOS...


----------



## Riezky

americandreaming said:


> I just bought a green bag a few days ago too!


Yessss, I’m excited to see what you got!   


Teagaggle said:


> Let me add to the list...just arrived from FOS...
> View attachment 5349216


This is gorgeous!!


----------



## Riezky

Metallic green Mini Rhyder and Buster. I have an unreasonable love for this bag/charm combo


----------



## LaVisioneer

Not my passenger seat, but Happy St Patty’s Day to those of you who celebrate it!


----------



## Iamminda




----------



## whateve

Riezky said:


> A jade city!! I never even see most of these amazing bags go up, haha. Hope to see pics of the bag you got when it arrives!


I'm returning it. It is the metallic green kisslock clutch on FOS. I like the style of bag but I'm not in love with the color.


----------



## Riezky

whateve said:


> I'm returning it. It is the metallic green kisslock clutch on FOS. I like the style of bag but I'm not in love with the color.


Oh no, that metallic green looked like it would be so pretty!! Sorry to hear it’s not love in person


----------



## whateve

Riezky said:


> Oh no, that metallic green looked like it would be so pretty!! Sorry to hear it’s not love in person


It's pretty. It's just not me.


----------



## Alexa5

Iamminda said:


> View attachment 5356073


Love the flowers!


----------



## Teagaggle

Cassie!


----------



## Iamminda

Alexa5 said:


> Love the flowers!



Thanks A .  This little 4 leaf-clover  charm is the closest thing I can find to a S Pat Day charm last week.


----------



## Alexa5

Iamminda said:


> Thanks A .  This little 4 leaf-clover  charm is the closest thing I can find to a S Pat Day charm last week.


It is clover, lol!  It looked like flowers at first glance, but it is cute either way!


----------



## Riezky

These duffles are the best


----------



## Sunshine mama

Riezky said:


> These duffles are the best
> View attachment 5357041


Love the color of the bag and the charm is super duper cute!
Where did you get the charm, may I ask?


----------



## Riezky

Sunshine mama said:


> Love the color of the bag and the charm is super duper cute!
> Where did you get the charm, may I ask?


Thank you! It’s also Coach, the comic fob  picked it up on eBay a while back, have seen a couple lately.


----------



## Lee22

Tabitha Simmons 17


----------



## Riezky




----------



## Sunshine mama

Riezky said:


> View attachment 5367093


Charm twins!!!


----------



## Riezky

Sunshine mama said:


> Charm twins!!!


I hope you’ve posted something using this charm, you have an amazing talent for making cute things even cuter


----------



## Sunshine mama

Riezky said:


> I hope you’ve posted something using this charm, you have an amazing talent for making cute things even cuter


Awwww thank you sooo much!


----------



## Blueberry.man

Workhorse.


----------



## TresGriffin

Brought Hitch along for a Sunday afternoon drive.


----------



## Alexa5

This Chelsea Champlain beauty!


----------



## Christofle

Alexa5 said:


> This Chelsea Champlain beauty!
> 
> View attachment 5372840


Absolutely stunningly cute


----------



## Riezky

Yesterday was RM bag and Basquiat charm




And today oxblood duffle with Lou


----------



## SEWDimples

Riezky said:


> These duffles are the best
> View attachment 5357041


Beautiful color! Charm looks great with this bag. 


Lee22 said:


> Tabitha Simmons 17
> View attachment 5357539


Love Tabitha Simmons collection. Great details, especially the large tassels.


Alexa5 said:


> This Chelsea Champlain beauty!
> 
> View attachment 5372840


I love her work. I have a cornflower Dinky I want to send her for a design.


----------



## TresGriffin

Off to work on an unseasonably cool day, so that means I’ve got my 1941 Metro tote and my “winter” jacket from Banana Republic.


----------



## Narnanz

I don't drive...so the closest thing to a passenger seat is the front carrier to my bicycle.


----------



## Lee22

First time out. Forgot I even had this cutie - Horse and Carriage Emery


----------



## holiday123

Cooper shoulder today


----------



## Iamminda




----------



## whateve

Iamminda said:


> View attachment 5396932


A perfect match! I love the pink of your bag.


----------



## americandreaming




----------



## Lee22

Can’t believe I waited this long to take out the Elle this evening (first time). It’s a lovely bag.


----------



## holiday123

Saddle 23


----------



## Alexa5

Bordeaux tea rose dinky 24


----------



## whateve

Alexa5 said:


> Bordeaux tea rose dinky 24
> 
> View attachment 5408583


I love the mix of colors! Do you have a photo of all your tea rose items together?


----------



## Alexa5

whateve said:


> I love the mix of colors! Do you have a photo of all your tea rose items together?


Thanks!  I need to do that soon!  I am finishing a last project and then will get a pic.


----------



## Naminé

Alexa5 said:


> Bordeaux tea rose dinky 24
> 
> View attachment 5408583


SO BEAUTIFUL!


----------



## Alexa5

Pink!


----------



## Icecaramellatte

Pale pistachio with ombré chain. I was upset that I misplaced my silver long chain strap. Hopefully I’ll find it before I wear it again.


----------



## artax two

Icecaramellatte said:


> Pale pistachio with ombré chain. I was upset that I misplaced my silver long chain strap. Hopefully I’ll find it before I wear it again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5413155


This chain strap and this bag belong together!


----------



## simplyparticula

New to me Bleecker Brooklyn Messenger.


----------



## Iamminda

This pretty bag/charm combo inspired by Whateve . Trying to decide if I need the new purplish cluster charm too?


----------



## whateve

Iamminda said:


> This pretty bag/charm combo inspired by Whateve . Trying to decide if I need the new purplish cluster charm too?
> 
> 
> View attachment 5414113


I didn't know you got the charm! Your bag looks gorgeous in the sun! Of course you need the purple one too!


----------



## Iamminda

whateve said:


> I didn't know you got the charm! Your bag looks gorgeous in the sun! Of course you need the purple one too!



Thanks. I just got it because I couldn’t stop thinking about all your pretty pairings with this one.  For the life of me, I can’t think of what color bags to go with the purple charm except my Bbag and Marine duffle.  I will probably want it after it sells out


----------



## tealocean

Iamminda said:


> This pretty bag/charm combo inspired by Whateve . Trying to decide if I need the new purplish cluster charm too?
> 
> 
> View attachment 5414113


It is so pretty! Purple will look great on your emerald bag too!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Iamminda said:


> This pretty bag/charm combo inspired by Whateve . Trying to decide if I need the new purplish cluster charm too?
> 
> 
> View attachment 5414113





whateve said:


> I didn't know you got the charm! Your bag looks gorgeous in the sun! Of course you need the purple one too!





tealocean said:


> It is so pretty! Purple will look great on your emerald bag too!






Iamminda said:


> Thanks. I just got it because I couldn’t stop thinking about all your pretty pairings with this one.  For the life of me, I can’t think of what color bags to go with the purple charm except my Bbag and Marine duffle.  I will probably want it after it sells out



Beautiful bag and charm!   I agree with WE and TO, get the purple charm. Don't wait for it to sell out. It will look good on a lot of you current bags (pink w/purple? I think so!), and you are still on the hunt for a true purple bag. Even if you don't buy another bag I know you'll be happy to have the purple charm in your collection.


----------



## Iamminda

tealocean said:


> It is so pretty! Purple will look great on your emerald bag too!





RuedeNesle said:


> Beautiful bag and charm!  I agree with WE and TO, get the purple charm. Don't wait for it to sell out. It will look good on a lot of you current bags (pink w/purple? I think so!), and you are still on the hunt for a true purple bag. Even if you don't buy another bag I know you'll be happy to have the purple charm in your collection.



Thanks TO and RN .  Looks like it’s 3 “Yes” and 1 “Maybe” (me) so far


----------



## Icecaramellatte

artax two said:


> This chain strap and this bag belong together!



Thanks! I don't know if this pic quite captures the color of the bag but it is closer than the first few pics I took.


----------



## Lee22

Denim barrel bag


----------



## Sunshine mama

Lee22 said:


> Denim barrel bag
> View attachment 5415341


Love this!!! I wish I had gotten this.


----------



## ccbaggirl89




----------



## Lee22

Sunshine mama said:


> Love this!!! I wish I had gotten this.


Thx! It’s a fun bag. I remember when you were searching and at that time the white leather one was left.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Lee22 said:


> Thx! It’s a fun bag. I remember when you were searching and at that time the white leather one was left.


Yeah. 
I think Coach is stylistically ahead of the game.
Who knew denim bags were going to be such a big fashion trend?
But trend or not,  I still wish I had gotten the denim version. It's so cute. 
I saw a wicker version for sale at a reasonable price, but it seems like the bag would be uncomfortable to use. Who knows? I may regret it later for not getting that too.


----------



## RuedeNesle

ccbaggirl89 said:


> View attachment 5415998


----------



## Lee22

Sunshine mama said:


> Yeah.
> I think Coach is stylistically ahead of the game.
> Who knew denim bags were going to be such a big fashion trend?
> But trend or not,  I still wish I had gotten the denim version. It's so cute.
> I saw a wicker version for sale at a reasonable price, but it seems like the bag would be uncomfortable to use. Who knows? I may regret it later for not getting that too.



I also passed on the wicker version. Oh well…


----------



## Teagaggle

Happy Saturday!


----------



## Lee22

Teagaggle said:


> Happy Saturday!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5418361


Love the color! Curious what outfit color/style are you wearing with this pastel?


----------



## Teagaggle

Lee22 said:


> Love the color! Curious what outfit color/style are you wearing with this pastel?


I work from home & typically have jeans on. Today I have jeans & a b/w striped tshirt. Yesterday jeans & a navy sweatshirt. It goes with a lot...like a colored neutral!


----------



## Lee22

Teagaggle said:


> I work from home & typically have jeans on. Today I have jeans & a b/w striped tshirt. Yesterday jeans & a navy sweatshirt. It goes with a lot...like a colored neutral!


Thanks trying to see if I can pull it off


----------



## Teagaggle

Lee22 said:


> Thanks trying to see if I can pull it off


YOU TOTALLY CAN! Found these...


----------



## Lee22

Teagaggle said:


> YOU TOTALLY CAN! Found these...
> View attachment 5418755
> View attachment 5418756
> View attachment 5418757


Awe thank you!


----------



## holiday123

Teagaggle said:


> Happy Saturday!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5418361


 How are you liking this bag? I don't know if I can go without a back pocket, but that is a nice color combo. Do you find it's a struggle to get in and out of the bag? Are you able to fit everything inside?


----------



## Teagaggle

holiday123 said:


> How are you liking this bag? I don't know if I can go without a back pocket, but that is a nice color combo. Do you find it's a struggle to get in and out of the bag? Are you able to fit everything inside?


If I can go without a back pocket, you can, LOL. It holds a lot. Anything I put in my Cassie fits here fine. Because it's a pillow, it has tons of give. In the front pocket I put my soft slim full length wallet. In the center zip, I put my phone (S21 Ultra). In the back I put my car keys flat in the bottom, then a small cosmetic pouch & a tissue pack. There would still be room for small items such as gum, mints, etc.
I've never been a huge fan of the Tabby closure & would prefer a covered magnet rather than a metal snap but I have found that some Tabby bags find their snap easier than others, if that makes sense.
Hope this helps!


----------



## Icecaramellatte

Teagaggle said:


> Happy Saturday!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5418361


Oh this looks so good together! I have quite a few pillow tabbys but I have been so tempted to get this one. I have this chain on my list too but did not know what to pair it with.


----------



## Teagaggle

Pillow Madison


----------



## Sunshine mama

Teagaggle said:


> Pillow Madison
> View attachment 5420664


Beautiful color!


----------



## Sunshine mama

My pink and orange bags together.


----------



## holiday123

Hitch today. Waiting for Amazon to deliver some parts so I can make this strap removable.


----------



## Teagaggle

holiday123 said:


> Hitch today. Waiting for Amazon to deliver some parts so I can make this strap removable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5422861


My Hitch...I'm waiting for @holiday123 to receive her Amazon order, lol...


----------



## Alexa5

Tea Rose Swinger


----------



## Iamminda

Alexa5 said:


> Tea Rose Swinger
> 
> View attachment 5431556



Like the pop of red .  Great job on the new charm.


----------



## Alexa5

Iamminda said:


> Like the pop of red .  Great job on the new charm.


Thank you!  The charm has red and pink, and the strap is a fuchsia color.  It is fun to add some color with accessories


----------



## Lee22

Alexa5 said:


> Tea Rose Swinger
> 
> View attachment 5431556


Lovely but I keep debating because I think it will be too small as the larger size fit my essentials… you thoughts?


----------



## Alexa5

Lee22 said:


> Lovely but I keep debating because I think it will be too small as the larger size fit my essentials… you thoughts?


It is small, you have to be creative.  I can make it work if I use this skinnier version of a mini skinny type card case, my smaller card case, and then tuck my phone behind those two.  I do like the look of the smaller one though... it is a little "cuter", even though both sizes look nice.


----------



## Lee22

Alexa5 said:


> It is small, you have to be creative.  I can make it work if I use this skinnier version of a mini skinny type card case, my smaller card case, and then tuck my phone behind those two.  I do like the look of the smaller one though... it is a little "cuter", even though both sizes look nice.


Thanks. Agree it is cuter & always wanted something tea rose. With the additional 15% and my gift card  I am sold


----------



## GoingRogue

The Tatum carryall has been my go to passenger lately


----------



## holiday123

Kaffe


----------



## lovevintagecoach

Cute little red lunch box


----------



## RuedeNesle

lovevintagecoach said:


> Cute little red lunch box
> View attachment 5436321


----------



## Iamminda




----------



## RuedeNesle

Iamminda said:


> View attachment 5436519


Beautiful bag, and a perfect charm for the upcoming Holiday weekend!


----------



## Iamminda

RuedeNesle said:


> Beautiful bag, and a perfect charm for the upcoming Holiday weekend!



Thanks RN .  I haven’t used this charm since the last July 4th.  BTW, it’s good to see you back .


----------



## RuedeNesle

Iamminda said:


> Thanks RN .  I haven’t used this charm since the last July 4th.  BTW, it’s good to see you back .


Thanks Minda!  
I'm in (Hot as H**L) L.A. visiting my son until July 16th. I arrived on the 18th and DH was also here the first week so I was lurking the forum but not replying.


----------



## Iamminda

RuedeNesle said:


> Thanks Minda!
> I'm in (Hot as H**L) L.A. visiting my son until July 16th. I arrived on the 18th and DH was also here the first week so I was lurking the forum but not replying.



Have a great time RN


----------



## RuedeNesle

Iamminda said:


> Have a great time RN


Thanks!
Have a great Holiday weekend!


----------



## SEWDimples

Teagaggle said:


> Happy Saturday!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5418361


Love the color. It looks good with this leather chain strap.


----------



## Alexa5

Denim tea rose…


----------



## holiday123

Today


----------



## RuedeNesle

holiday123 said:


> Today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5438504


   The red bag is beautiful, but when you add that beautiful blue strap the whole look is stunning!


----------



## Iamminda

Alexa5 said:


> Denim tea rose…
> 
> View attachment 5438274



Gosh, so pretty Alexa


----------



## Alexa5

Iamminda said:


> Gosh, so pretty Alexa


Thank you!  I had to get it back out, it is so cute.  It is also kind of a good 4th of July bag --it has no red, but something about denim seems right for the holiday weekend!


----------



## Alexa5

Melon tea rose….


----------



## SEWDimples

Alexa5 said:


> Melon tea rose….
> View attachment 5442735


So pretty! Love Melon tea rose bags.


----------



## Alexa5

SEWDimples said:


> So pretty! Love Melon tea rose bags.


Thank you!


----------



## Alexa5

Another tea rose!


----------



## Iamminda

Alexa5 said:


> Another tea rose!
> 
> View attachment 5443071



The purple looks SO good in this picture !


----------



## holiday123

This newer design on the rogue 30 works so much better for me than the previous 30. Love the outer slip pocket for my phone and my wide mouth coach water bottle fits in the outer compartment easily.


----------



## Lee22

Not really a pink person but did pull out this cute tabby to go with my dress today


----------



## Lee22

Heading to the mall and added the fob


----------



## laurenrr




----------



## whateve

laurenrr said:


> View attachment 5583858


I haven't seen this one in awhile! It's so pretty!


----------



## JVSXOXO




----------



## Iamminda

Still in this one today


----------



## RuedeNesle

Iamminda said:


> Still in this one today
> 
> 
> View attachment 5585070


 I  can see why you're still carrying it!  (And I can focus on the beauty of the bag now that I'm not distracted by your donuts in another post! )


----------



## lovevintagecoach

Iamminda said:


> Still in this one today
> 
> 
> View attachment 5585070


gorgeous color !


----------



## Iamminda

lovevintagecoach said:


> gorgeous color !





RuedeNesle said:


> I  can see why you're still carrying it!  (And I can focus on the beauty of the bag now that I'm not distracted by your donuts in another post! )



Thank you .  It’s really such a cheery vibrant color.


----------



## Tygriss

Today was first day of school for my little ones. And it was also first day at my other office for me and my new friend! So here's Sparkie and their Rogue! (One of my coworkers says Sparkie looks more like a Herman .)



*Booster seat _is_ in the passenger seat. I only have 2!


----------



## whateve

Tygriss said:


> Today was first day of school for my little ones. And it was also first day at my other office for me and my new friend! So here's Sparkie and their Rogue! (One of my coworkers says Sparkie looks more like a Herman .)
> 
> View attachment 5592260
> 
> *Booster seat _is_ in the passenger seat. I only have 2!


omg, I'm dying of the cuteness! Sparkie has her own Rogue!


----------



## Alexa5

For some reason this Grumpy bag always makes me cheerful instead of Grumpy, lol!


----------



## holiday123

Camera bag again


----------



## Lee22

Road trip - on our way back from college move-in


----------



## Lee22

Pulled out the marleigh today


----------



## Alexa5

On a ride…


----------



## Iamminda

Alexa5 said:


> On a ride…
> 
> View attachment 5596902



It’s so pretty  — I love this bag.  Such special details like the leather lining and the two great straps.


----------



## Alexa5

Iamminda said:


> It’s so pretty  — I love this bag.  Such special details like the leather lining and the two great straps.


Thank you!  It amazes me how stunning the detail is sometimes.  And when I was unpacking it I forgot about the chain link strap, which was one of my favorite parts so was glad I didn't accidentally toss it, lol!


----------



## Miats

holiday123 said:


> Camera bag again
> 
> View attachment 5593414


Wow its a lot more vibrant in real life compare to coach website.


----------



## Miats

Lee22 said:


> Road trip - on our way back from college move-in
> View attachment 5595695


Gorgeous combo!


----------



## Lee22

Miats said:


> Gorgeous combo!


Thanks!


----------



## holiday123

Miats said:


> Wow its a lot more vibrant in real life compare to coach website.


it's really pretty in real life. Online I didn't give it a second thought because it's just a pretty basic camera bag. In Vegas I was missing my greens and the SA brought this over and it fit the bill. Plus I can use the strap for my forest dinky 24 so it's a win/win


----------



## holiday123

Rogue top handle


----------



## RuedeNesle

holiday123 said:


> Rogue top handle
> 
> View attachment 5598425


 Beautiful!   And I love the charm.


----------



## lovevintagecoach

Soft Tabby


----------



## holiday123

lovevintagecoach said:


> Soft Tabby
> 
> View attachment 5598498


Loving this color. Do you know if these are like the 26s where you can swap out the buckle?


----------



## holiday123

Tabby 26 today. Not sure why I haven't used her much.


----------



## CoachMaven

holiday123 said:


> Tabby 26 today. Not sure why I haven't used her much.
> 
> View attachment 5603274


That’s a beautiful color combination!


----------



## Mia Wallace

I love my beautiful Serra so much; she's my ride or die bestie!


----------



## SEWDimples

lovevintagecoach said:


> Soft Tabby
> 
> View attachment 5598498


Beautiful color.


Mia Wallace said:


> I love my beautiful Serra so much; she's my ride or die bestie!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5604112


Very nice Coach quality bag.


----------



## SEWDimples

holiday123 said:


> Tabby 26 today. Not sure why I haven't used her much.
> 
> View attachment 5603274


Love the color combo and exotic details.


----------



## nyeredzi

lovevintagecoach said:


> Soft Tabby
> 
> View attachment 5598498



Hey, Cousin! I've also got my red-orange tabby, bucket form, in my passenger seat today. It's a rainy day, so it's wet


----------



## Alexa5

This tea rose with my new Target bird named Oakley!  He even has a rake, puffy vest, and flannel. Lol


----------



## nyeredzi

Alexa5 said:


> This tea rose with my new Target bird named Oakley!  He even has a rake, puffy vest, and flannel. Lol
> View attachment 5605041


He's so ready for fall, lol. Adorbs


----------



## Alexa5

nyeredzi said:


> He's so ready for fall, lol. Adorbs


He is so cute!  I have a few of these Target birds, and they are always so cute.  But I am thinking he is my favorite--he is very stylish and ready to help us with our raking this year!


----------



## CoachMaven

Alexa5 said:


> This tea rose with my new Target bird named Oakley!  He even has a rake, puffy vest, and flannel. Lol
> View attachment 5605041


That is the cutest little bird!!! Adorable bag too!


----------



## SEWDimples

Alexa5 said:


> This tea rose with my new Target bird named Oakley!  He even has a rake, puffy vest, and flannel. Lol
> View attachment 5605041


Love Tea Roses, but the bird is so cuteee.


----------



## Iamminda

This one is for you Alexa    — think you complimented my donuts last time  . I _had _to get some mochi donuts from a nearby place (about 90% as good as the ones from that other place but much closer, open everyday and no line).


----------



## Alexa5

Iamminda said:


> This one is for you Alexa    — think you complimented my donuts last time  . I _had _to get some mochi donuts from a nearby place (about 90% as good as the ones from that other place but much closer, open everyday and no line).
> 
> 
> View attachment 5609317


It all looks good!!


----------



## whateve

Iamminda said:


> This one is for you Alexa    — think you complimented my donuts last time  . I _had _to get some mochi donuts from a nearby place (about 90% as good as the ones from that other place but much closer, open everyday and no line).
> 
> 
> View attachment 5609317


Color-coordinated with your bag!


----------



## Iamminda

whateve said:


> Color-coordinated with your bag!





Alexa5 said:


> It all looks good!!



Thanks .  I sometimes coordinate my SB drinks with my bag/SLG du jour .


----------



## nyeredzi

Tali again, with the new charm. I swear this charm looks good with everything. Popped stitch (is that what that loose thread is called?) visible for all to see. Still haven't done anything about it.


----------



## Sunshine mama

nyeredzi said:


> Tali again, with the new charm. I swear this charm looks good with everything. Popped stitch (is that what that loose thread is called?) visible for all to see. Still haven't done anything about it.
> 
> View attachment 5613688


This is such a beautiful red!  Watch out @RuedeNesle !!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

lovevintagecoach said:


> Soft Tabby
> 
> View attachment 5598498


What a gorgeous red bag!
Watch out @RuedeNesle !


----------



## Sunshine mama

Alexa5 said:


> This tea rose with my new Target bird named Oakley!  He even has a rake, puffy vest, and flannel. Lol
> View attachment 5605041


Omg Oakley is so cute!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Alexa5 said:


> On a ride…
> 
> View attachment 5596902


Gorgeous!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

holiday123 said:


> Rogue top handle
> 
> View attachment 5598425


So amazing!!! What a beauty. 
Again,  watch out @RuedeNesle !


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> Still in this one today
> 
> 
> View attachment 5585070


What an amazing bag!    All these gorgeous red bags are really driving me crazy! I'm not @RuedeNesle , but I think I need a red bag!


----------



## Iamminda

Sunshine mama said:


> What an amazing bag!    All these gorgeous red bags are really driving me crazy! I'm not @RuedeNesle , but I think I need a red bag!



Thanks SSSM .  I love that my bright coral bag looks red in some light.  You must have a red bag somewhere in your beautiful collection, don’t you?


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> Thanks SSSM .  I love that my bright coral bag looks red in some light.  You must have a red bag somewhere in your beautiful collection, don’t you?


Yes I do,  but they're not bright siren reds.


----------



## Iamminda

Sunshine mama said:


> Yes I do,  but they're not bright siren reds.



Oh yes, now I remember — miss seeing your beautiful Fendi (think it’s F, I can totally picture it ) and Parker


----------



## RuedeNesle

Sunshine mama said:


> What an amazing bag!    All these gorgeous red bags are really driving me crazy! I'm not @RuedeNesle , *but I think I need a red bag!*


I don't think you need a red bag, I _KNOW_ you do!


----------



## Sunshine mama

These 2 little pumpkins.


----------



## SEWDimples

Sunshine mama said:


> These 2 little pumpkins.
> View attachment 5617537


Pretty color.


----------



## Sunshine mama

SEWDimples said:


> Pretty color.


Thank you!


----------



## Alexa5

Deep berry Bea in the sunlight


----------



## Sunshine mama

Alexa5 said:


> Deep berry Bea in the sunlight
> 
> View attachment 5617977


Beautiful! Love it with the tearose charm!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Mini Rowan keychain


----------



## nyeredzi

Swagger 27 in dappled sunlight, right before I head out for my lunch time walk in nearby forested area. This bag is now in my top 2 favorites.


----------



## Alexa5

Top handle….


----------



## holiday123

Bandit 20


----------



## Lake Effect

Edited to add, is there an app or some new setting now since things changed over the summer?? I never had trouble uploading photos prior to the recent change …

Edited again, THANK YOU @whateve  for your August 9th post in the dropbox on the changes ...
update to


----------



## Lake Effect

Quick snap of Brancroft Brief and Berkeley Zip before leaving work the other day ... for you @Morgan_Bellini !


----------



## SEWDimples

Lake Effect said:


> View attachment 5621186
> 
> Quick snap of Brancroft Brief and Berkeley Zip before leaving work the other day ... for you @Morgan_Bellini !


Stunning! I love your Coach vintage collection. This Bancroft BT color is everything. Also, thank you for helping me locate one. So grateful to you.


----------



## lovevintagecoach

Sunshine mama said:


> What a gorgeous red bag!
> Watch out @RuedeNesle !


Thank you!  I had a hard time moving out of her !


----------



## lovevintagecoach

nyeredzi said:


> Hey, Cousin! I've also got my red-orange tabby, bucket form, in my passenger seat today. It's a rainy day, so it's wet
> 
> 
> View attachment 5604951


Beautiful !  I loooove the red orange


----------



## pammbw

First sunny day in a week! This orange just glows in the October sun. 1994 Madison Bristol


----------



## PurseUOut

pammbw said:


> First sunny day in a week! This orange just glows in the October sun. 1994 Madison Bristol
> 
> View attachment 5625619



This was my first Coach bag (actually, it was my mother's she gave it to me). The leather is scrumptious !


----------



## Tygriss

Conditioner really helped to hide the many scratches. Added a ponytail scarf for even more distraction  . It's growing on me!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Tygriss said:


> Conditioner really helped to hide the many scratches. Added a ponytail scarf for even more distraction  . It's growing on me!
> 
> View attachment 5627822



It's gorgeous especially with the scarf!!!


----------



## SEWDimples

My beautiful Black Tooled Tea Rose Bandit.


----------



## lovevintagecoach

SEWDimples said:


> My beautiful Black Tooled Tea Rose Bandit.
> 
> View attachment 5630149


soooooo pretty !!!


----------



## coachlover90

Rogue (with a tea rose charm for some added fun)! And cherry wristlet


----------



## nyeredzi

Swagger with its new charm



And a close up of the charm (from Etsy)


----------



## HeatherL




----------



## tealocean

Each picture shows more of her beauty! This is a great one!


----------



## HeatherL

tealocean said:


> Each picture shows more of her beauty! This is a great one!


Thanks!  I can’t stop spamming - LOL. I was really interested in this bag when Coach released it but it wasn’t until I was able to see it in real life and touch it too, that I knew I needed to have it.  Great quality and the perfect size, plus it really is pretty.  This is a great everyday bag.


----------



## Luvpurplepurses

HeatherL said:


> View attachment 5638060


Great color!


----------



## HeatherL

Luvpurplepurses said:


> Great color!


Thank you!  I’m loving it more than I thought I would.


----------



## tealocean

HeatherL said:


> Thanks!  I can’t stop spamming - LOL. I was really interested in this bag when Coach released it but it wasn’t until I was able to see it in real life and touch it too, that I knew I needed to have it.  Great quality and the perfect size, plus it really is pretty.  This is a great everyday bag.


That's not spam!  I appreciate you showing all the modeling angles!


----------



## Alexa5

My furry babe!


----------



## Iamminda

Alexa5 said:


> My furry babe!
> View attachment 5643077



SO pretty  — SO wish I have one too


----------



## Alexa5

Iamminda said:


> SO pretty  — SO wish I have one too


Thanks!  There is just something about having a furry little bag   It makes me smile


----------



## LaVisioneer

Happy Halloween and Day of the Dead!  One of my favorite Coach fobs. (Unfortunately, I’ve stopped carrying most of my lovely Coach bags as I’ve found much more functional bags like this one that converts into a backpack ).


----------



## Sunshine mama

This cutie.


----------



## darkangel07760

I know the Jules hobo is Coach Outlet but I love her!


----------



## HeatherL

darkangel07760 said:


> I know the Jules hobo is Coach Outlet but I love her!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5644508


Love the color and looks like a great easy carry & carefree bag.  Those have been my go to’s lately.


----------



## darkangel07760

HeatherL said:


> Love the color and looks like a great easy carry & carefree bag.  Those have been my go to’s lately.


It really is. You have described it perfectly!


----------



## MKB0925

darkangel07760 said:


> I know the Jules hobo is Coach Outlet but I love her!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5644508


I really like Jules..the leather looks great!


----------



## darkangel07760

MKB0925 said:


> I really like Jules..the leather looks great!


It feels real nice, I am pleased with the quality of the leather!


----------



## holiday123

Duffle 20


----------



## CoachCruiser

Out on the town with mom and our Coachies


----------



## nyeredzi

holiday123 said:


> Duffle 20
> 
> View attachment 5646162


I love this strap! And the tea rose eyelets, very pretty.


----------



## nyeredzi

CoachCruiser said:


> Out on the town with mom and our Coachies
> 
> View attachment 5646748


Oh gosh, so cute! I love these, and love that you and your mom each go one.


----------



## CoachCruiser

nyeredzi said:


> Oh gosh, so cute! I love these, and love that you and your mom each go one.


Thank you so much!


----------



## Tygriss

Drawstring bucket for a dreary day in the metroplex.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Tygriss said:


> Drawstring bucket for a dreary day in the metroplex.
> 
> View attachment 5648765


I love this bag!!! So dang cute. 
What is the name of this bag?


----------



## Sunshine mama

CoachCruiser said:


> Out on the town with mom and our Coachies
> 
> View attachment 5646748


Just adorable!


----------



## Tygriss

Sunshine mama said:


> I love this bag!!! So dang cute.
> What is the name of this bag?


It's the drawstring bucket bag! The "C" chain was a recent addition.


----------



## LVforValentine

This color just makes my heart sing. Brightening up our first real wintery day.


----------



## tealocean

LVforValentine said:


> This color just makes my heart sing. Brightening up our first real wintery day.
> 
> View attachment 5653599


 This is a very happy color! What a great way to brighten your day.


----------



## JVSXOXO

My new pretty  I love my Chalk Cassie 19 so much that I decided I needed it in Black too. It was so fun to get my hang tag stamped in the store! And of course I left with some other goodies after looking around.


----------



## coachlover90

My trusty Cassie!


----------



## Iamminda

My pretty travel buddies this week


----------



## Alexa5

Iamminda said:


> My pretty travel buddies this week
> 
> 
> View attachment 5655561


Beauties and they look so nice together!


----------



## tealocean

Iamminda said:


> My pretty travel buddies this week
> 
> 
> View attachment 5655561


Looking lovely!


----------



## Iamminda

Alexa5 said:


> Beauties and they look so nice together!





tealocean said:


> Looking lovely!



Thanks kindly ladies


----------



## Alexa5

Carnation beauty!


----------



## Alexa5

Lovely rivets….


----------



## Iamminda

Alexa5 said:


> Carnation beauty!
> 
> View attachment 5656891



How did I miss this pink beauty here?????   Looking so gorgeous with the accessories .


----------



## TangerineKandy

coachlover90 said:


> My trusty Cassie!
> 
> View attachment 5654919


This makes me miss my Cassie!!


----------



## TangerineKandy

Alexa5 said:


> Carnation beauty!
> 
> View attachment 5656891


This is just gorgeous!!! I love the ombre leather chain strap with it!!


----------



## Alexa5

Iamminda said:


> How did I miss this pink beauty here?????   Looking so gorgeous with the accessories .


Thank you!


TangerineKandy said:


> This is just gorgeous!!! I love the ombre leather chain strap with it!!


Thank you!  One of the best parts of this lovely bag is the strap that came with it.  The colors on this link strap are so pretty.


----------



## PurseUOut

LVforValentine said:


> This color just makes my heart sing. Brightening up our first real wintery day.
> 
> View attachment 5653599



Nice to see a IRL photo of this color. Its sooo cool.



Alexa5 said:


> Carnation beauty!
> 
> View attachment 5656891



Love this I wish they would come out with this in the same size as the rogue 30.


----------



## RubyGT

Nice and comfy this morning.


----------



## Alexa5

Tea rose beauty…


----------



## tealocean

Alexa5 said:


> Tea rose beauty…
> View attachment 5662861


Wow this picture shows it so well and highlights how beautifully the strap goes with it! Stunning!


----------



## J9Fell4Tiffanys

JVSXOXO said:


> My new pretty  I love my Chalk Cassie 19 so much that I decided I needed it in Black too. It was so fun to get my hang tag stamped in the store! And of course I left with some other goodies after looking around.
> 
> View attachment 5654670
> 
> 
> View attachment 5654669


I agree!  I love my chalk version so much and hope to have a black one some day - maybe even the larger one and I can put my 19 chain on it  Congratulations!  I bet it is fun to get it stamped in store rather than online lol!


----------



## nyeredzi

Shearling Nolita 19 was yesterday morning while I ran a bunch of errands. It doesn’t come with the chain, but I added it.


----------



## JVSXOXO

My new Soft Tabby and a little something for my little one.


----------



## J9Fell4Tiffanys

JVSXOXO said:


> My new Soft Tabby and a little something for my little one.
> View attachment 5668125


Adorable!!!!!!


----------



## JVSXOXO

J9Fell4Tiffanys said:


> Adorable!!!!!!


Thank you! Now I really need to stop holiday shopping for the both of us.


----------



## Alexa5

This cutie….


----------



## lemondln

Alexa5 said:


> This cutie….
> 
> View attachment 5669334


Love love coach denim


----------



## lemondln

Tygriss said:


> Drawstring bucket for a dreary day in the metroplex.
> 
> View attachment 5648765


I never saw this bag before, the chain is stunning


----------



## Tygriss

lemondln said:


> I never saw this bag before, the chain is stunning


The chain is my new favorite and it's a current piece you can get now! I just picked up the silver "O" link one last week. I got the bucket bag about 2 years ago.


----------



## lemondln

Lee22 said:


> Denim barrel bag
> View attachment 5415341


Never ever seen this bag, when was it out? i want one


----------



## paula3boys

Alexa5 said:


> This cutie….
> 
> View attachment 5669334


I regret not getting this one when it was on sale and now it is OOS. Looks cute with the chain.


----------



## Alexa5

lovely owl… with link strap of course!


----------



## Iamminda

I have used this cutie a few times for light days but never posted pics before (promise I didn’t break my bag ban ).


----------



## RuedeNesle

Iamminda said:


> I have used this cutie a few times for light days but never posted pics before (promise I didn’t break my bag ban ).
> 
> 
> View attachment 5672240


I love it!  I bet it's fun to carry!


----------



## nyeredzi

Iamminda said:


> I have used this cutie a few times for light days but never posted pics before (promise I didn’t break my bag ban ).
> 
> 
> View attachment 5672240


ooohh, are you just rubbing on it throughout the day?


----------



## Alexa5

Iamminda said:


> I have used this cutie a few times for light days but never posted pics before (promise I didn’t break my bag ban ).
> 
> 
> View attachment 5672240


OMG, love this!


----------



## Iamminda

RuedeNesle said:


> I love it!  I bet it's fun to carry!





nyeredzi said:


> ooohh, are you just rubbing on it throughout the day?





Alexa5 said:


> OMG, love this!



Thanks so much ladies .  It’s a great little bag for light errands.  _If _the bag can talk, she will say I am always too touchy-feely with her .


----------



## tealocean

Iamminda said:


> Thanks so much ladies .  It’s a great little bag for light errands.  _If _the bag can talk, she will say I am always too touchy-feely with her .


----------



## J9Fell4Tiffanys

coachlover90 said:


> My trusty Cassie!
> 
> View attachment 5654919


Beautiful and so hard to find now


----------



## J9Fell4Tiffanys

Lee22 said:


> Road trip - on our way back from college move-in
> View attachment 5595695


Beautiful swinger!


----------



## J9Fell4Tiffanys

Teagaggle said:


> I work from home & typically have jeans on. Today I have jeans & a b/w striped tshirt. Yesterday jeans & a navy sweatshirt. It goes with a lot...like a colored neutral!


I just got this exact bag and was hoping it would act as a neutral.  I wear a lot of casual clothes when I’m not at work so this is great to hear!


----------



## Alexa5

Pink Dinky….


----------



## J9Fell4Tiffanys

Omg I get the hype!  I’m late to the game on this one too but I’m loving my Pillow Tabby 18 in Vanilla!  It’s so luxurious and cute but wow oh so tiny  I’m glad I got an excellent deal on her. She’s next to my workhorse - Market Tote.


----------

